# PHILA. AREA / NJ THREAD



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am just curious if there are many IBS sufferers in this area. I am from Cherry Hill, NJ


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Woodbridge here,and i know there are more people on this board i have run into from NJ. Krissy


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hello!







I live in the Philly suburbs, so I'm not too far from you. I love the Cherry Hill Mall, even though I don't get there too often!







dg


----------



## laure1122 (Nov 30, 2000)

clifton NJ


----------



## Karlaterp (Feb 7, 2001)

I've been lurking here for a while, and finally registered. I live in Mt Ephraim NJ.Karla


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

North Brunswick, NJ here. I grew up on the West side of Cherry Hill.


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Hi I am in the South Brunswick area. Maybe we shoud all get together at a central location one day.Alison


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Alison,thats a great idea you know!Karl,where is Ephriam? Krissy


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

I live in Mt. Laurel ... grew up in Cherry Hill!Hey anyone know a good GI doc for IBS?------------------


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Washington Twp. (GloCo). Yep, let's meet at a central place with lots of bathrooms and NO food







Thanks for this thread LL; I've wanted to chat with local folks.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I live in Broomall,Delaware County,PA------------------*John*


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

Live in Philadelphia,favorite mall Cherry Hill.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Live in Upper Darby, Delware County, PA


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

This is my first post although I have been reading these posts for about 1 1/2 years. I'm from exit 48 ( Sweetwater),grew up in exit 161 and went to college in exit 105.(This is a New Jersey thing)Giants winning 3 straight from the Eagles helped my IBS.(I have no financial stake in the Giants!!!)


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Lots of bathrooms and no food.....HA!!Shadow,you crack me up! he he,Krissyseriously,can you imagine so many of us being able to sit and talk about this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

Neptune, NJIf you are all getting together, I want to be included.


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Middlesex, boro of. Wedged in between Dunnellen, Piscataway, Bound Brook, Green Brook. Grew up in East Orange.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I think we should all get together. It would be so much fun! I agree many restrooms! Any suggestions where a "central" location would be? I'm just so happy there are 'others' in my area.We could start our own bowling team , call it the "Toilet Bowlers". Only Kiddin' I can't bowl.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

To answer that other question above. Mt. Ephraim is 10 min. away from Cherry Hill, NJ. Near Gloucester City & Bellmawr.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

And here i am thinking i was only one of two or three people in NJ. LOL "The Bowl Bowlers" Nice to meet all of you! Krissy


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

You know guys (or is that yo, guys) I'm getting a little nervous the more I read this. I'm not from a Turnpike exit and I hate malls. Oh, goodness, maybe I'm not from Jersey.







Nah - love to "go down the shore," which my writing prof tells me is NOT an acceptable phrase. What does she know - she's from Buffalo!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Count me in.....Cape May, NJ and counting the way to 40 years with IBS......our grandkids will wonder what all the fuss is about when they really find out what causes this monstrosity....Veroguy


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I live in Jersey..."Down the Shore". I'd like to meet you all!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Two thoughts - we meet for a get together at, say, the Cherry Hill Hilton -- anyone wants to eat can rent a room and not worry about the drive home (I'm more then half serious). We could call it the Pooper Party -- get it -- party pooper -- okay, enough of that.Sceond throught -- meet "down the shore" in the summer. Those who want to can stay over (count me in -- love the beach).


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm with Shadow (my e-mail buddy). Anyone w/ suggestions...post them. Cherry Hill, Hilton is fine with me. So, is the shore. Do they have a place in the Hilton we could all meet in? Like a cafe or restaurant? Any day BUT Feb. 24 is fine for me! Does anyone else like either of these ideas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi all,I can not believe all the people from NJ. I too grew up in NJ and still live here. I wonder if there is a link? Ha, Ha. I'm in Moorestown and would also be interested in meeting. Down the shore would be great. We need and deserve the a good place to meet.Bunny


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

shadow- i live in sewell too







I grew up in north jersey- murray hill(by berkeley heights), then after college in madison for 10 yrs. moved down to Sewell in the summer of 94. be neat to see everyone! & there would be no problem with the number of toilets vs people for me (ibs c)


----------



## Karlaterp (Feb 7, 2001)

Sorry this is delayed. The post office is in Mt Ephraim, but we actually live in Gloucester City. Our property line is the line between the two. BTW, my name is Karla


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi fellow NJ people!







while there are so many of us,i'd like to ask if anyone has found a dr they are happy with who helped them,and what type are you? I am a C-type.I am on the Leap program right now,i just started.I have a Gastro here in Woodbridge,he's ok i guess,and i travel to Fort Lee to Dr Klingsberg. Cheers! and if you all meet,i am there! My parents live in Ocean county,so i am used to traveling southbound Parkway. Krissy


----------



## punkie19female (Dec 3, 2000)

I live in Phillipsburg, NJ. I would love to get together and have a meeting. The shore would be nice.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I believe "Hey" is the universal hello for most Jersians unless your from the northern part of the state where "Yo" dominates. My vote is for the shore too. Since we will be moving to Bayville in a couple of months. We go down all the time to see how far they've come along with the house it's being built. So if you ever find yourself in the area and in need of a bathroom our house will have 4 of them lol


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Laur - email me - we'll have to talk about what development we are in







Ah, the 'burbs.Imagica - please tell me you didn't claim "Yo" for North Jersey. Haven't you heard of South Philly? Isn't it bad enough the Giants whipped the Eagles? Have you no mercy?







Yo - keep posting!By the way - four bathrooms? my idea of heaven on earth!!!!![This message has been edited by shadow (edited 02-10-2001).]


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey Shadow! I'm smack dap in the middle of Jersey so not claiming any "yo's" As far as I know though Phila isn't in NJ. Thank god though don't need any more Phila guys around. If u ask me a sure way to a broken heart is dating a Phila guy. Well, at least the Giants lost miserably to the Ravens. But it was real fun watching the Eagles get so close after such a long drought. My hubby is a Yankee fan and since we live here I've been suffering for 3 yrs. now hoping for some Phila stations to cancel that #### out! Oh I know the 4 bathrooms will be great! I hate going to peoples house that only have one or two and if there having a party forget it. We are on a 3rd of acre so i'm planning a big garden and having it purely organic. Which I believe will be a big key to a diet for us all. So late July early August there will be an invitation going out to our group. 50 more post and I'm still gonna be your shadow lol


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Imagica -- do I sense a Philly sports fan somewhere in there??? (actually, I'm not a sports chick at all, but there's that loyalty thing going).Ut oh, South Jersey really is baby Philly. I always thought North Jersey was Junior New York. True?? My folks were transplants (me too at 2, and it's real common in these parts, espcially where I live.)I know what you mean about 1-2 bathroom parties. Dear friends until a recent addition had only 1 bathroom. That's with three kids and the husband's mother a fellow IBSer. Boy did I panic at the big parties they used to have. When they put in the new addition, we held a toilet paper cutting ceremony in front of the bathroom, and I got to cut the TP.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey Shadow,Of coarse I'm a Phila sports fan. I did grow up in CH. Not a huge fan anymore though not since my father passed away. But will always be loyal to them also. Well, I'm not sure exactly where you live in GC. So the less said the better at this point <g>Cutting TP eh did you cut the cheese too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2001)

My wife and I live in East Windsor, NJ.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

I just can't get over all of the New Jersey people here! really i can't! sheesh maybe its our water or something. Cheers,Krissy


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, it looks like your shore idea is in the lead. Ok, now we'll have to narrow it down to which one...Atlantic City has plenty of potties in the casinos. So, that may be an assett.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hmm note sure if that would be a good idea LLAll them people drinking and stinky up the bathrooms and then us coming along we might stop up AC. I can see it now the hazot <sp> team coming down on our asses LOL http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/parasites/di...ic_diarrhea.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2001)

Imagica:Is the house you're building in Bayville in the Bayview at Berkeley development?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

No. It's in the Oak Crest development.I guess I'll have IBS buddy not to far away from me


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Our page is on fire! That's cool. Would any of you be willing to get together in March at a local Olive Garden or something of the like?I think there are only a few of us still writing. So, I think we should maybe set a plan in motion, before more stray away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2001)

March is fine. Just name the place and give good directions.Linda


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Same here,i'll be there. Krissy


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, LL - saw you posted about OG - great!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

You folks from New Jersey have a ball. Us Pennsylvanians know when we're not wanted.







"New Jersey and You,perfect together."------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 02-14-2001).]


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

JOHN! LOL you know i have a love for Pennsy. the mountains,Amish country,the Poconos,AAHH! i want to go now! LOL You aren't far,you should meet us too!







Krissy


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

I am from Morristown, NJ hence my user name! Hi all. Does anyone go to the IBS support group meetings that are held at Saint Barnabus Hospital? -- I think that's the hospital -- may have it wrong. I have been meaning to visit one of the meetings. Does anyone know any good docs in the area who leans towards a more alternative approach? I've had it with the traditional docs.


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

Oops -- it is NOT Saint Barnabus -- it is Overlook Hospital. Here is the info:New Jersey IBS Self Help GroupWhen: The first friday of each month (no January meeting)Time: 7-8pmPlace: Overlook Hospital, Summit, New Jersey99 Beauvoir Ave. (off of Morris Ave.)Conference Room #1Cost: FreeContact: New Jersey Self Help Clearing House 1-800-367-6274 Perhaps, some of you folks may be interested in attending?


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

Just wanted to add my two cents worth---I am from Collingdale in Delaware County, a suburb just outside of Phila. Glad to see all you guys that are neighbors! I know I am near to you JOHN!!!! Love ya,------------------trish


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Krissy - Keep up with the flattery LOL! It might get you somewhere!







Trish - It's good to hear from you too!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If you guys don't like the Olive Garden idea let us know what spot you have in mind. We are open to ALL suggestions. Cherry Hill is not too far from Phila. (15 min) Would you be willing to go to Cherry Hill? I would be more than willing to go to Phila. but I'm trying to keep the parking situation in mind. We are going to try to get something together in March. So, suggest any spots that you may like to meet.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

You're way too funny, John!







Trish, we're really close! I'm in Folcroft! Well, for now anyway...we're moving in March.







dg


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John, You better come. You know as well as I do that South Jersey is Philadelphia is Philadelphia suburbs!!! Do we not all eat soft pretzels? Do we not all dream about cheesesteaks? Do we not all cry over our sports teams? (Oh, man, a cheesesteak sounds soooo good now. From Vitirelli's in Cherry Hill - forget Pat's and Geno's. If I were still on Lotronex -- which let me eat anything-- I'd be heading up soon.))Maybe we should look at scheduling a Delaware Valley get-together and a North one? I think LL and I can plan the DelVal one. Or, do we all want to try to meet (I'm thinking traveling concerns - right now I know I can't handle a two-hour trip north and I don't know what kind of problems others may have.)By the way, is the Phil/NJ regional thread does seem to be cathing on. Wait 'til summer and a visit to the shore!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Shadow,you make it very hard for me to resist,however I need some other males to accompany me. It seems that I'm the only man involved here except for MartyG and I don't know him...yet. Where are you local guys??? Any male volunteers? Please don't leave me here alone with ALL these gals







------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Well, John, there must be some other guys in the area with IBS. We'll have to encourage them to show their faces or pledge to you not to be all "girl talk" if you join us








By the way, DelVal people, any support groups for IBS in the area? I think there used to be one in Voorhees, but I don't know for sure. It was never something I was interested in, but this BB has been a great help, so who knows about a face-to-face group.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, how many people like this idea? A Sunday lunch at Houlihans Restaurant inside the Cherry Hill Mall? (it seems like most of you know how to get there & it's not too far from Phila.) N. Jersey people we will do something up there too. But I can't suggest anything that's up to you. Let me know what you think. John bring a guy friend with you...just tell him you are going to be hanging out with a bunch of "fast & loose" women. LOL! Explain it to him later.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Lotrolover,It won't work for me. Sunday is my day with the wife. I can't bring her to the luncheon with me either.







You gals go ahead and enjoy! As for me, I better stay put. No further comment...if I know what's best for me.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

How do we know that not just an excuse? I'm only kidding. By the way I heard of a really good GI. His name is Dr. Levin. He has offices in Atco, Cherry Hill, & Stratford. My mom is seeing him on Feb. 23. So, I'll keep you updated if he's as good as I hear. She was just diagnosed with Celiac Disease. She was thought to have IBS. Has anyone else ever had a blood test for celiac? She was thought to have IBS. I tested negative 2 yrs ago for celiac, but I have to go get tested again. (Celiac is being gluten intolerant), SAME EXACT symptoms as IBS-C & D.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey peeps!Well, I won't be able to make it. Moving at the end of March so way too busy. Sorry.As for the OG well I'm sort of glad I won't be able to attend. Apparently you guys don't know good Italian food. That's probably why John isn't attending j/k Was gonna bring hubby with me he is my driver <g> So you would have had some male company and he's seen what I go through........Actually I don't know why you wouldn't include spouses &/or significant others anyway. I'm sure they would love to ###### and moan too!Oh now when did you guys vote on Houlihans? In the mall no less? Another good reason for not going. I always seem to get really sick after getting back from the mall. Probably from depression from not being able to buy anything. LL how many are there from NNJ? Don't forget the shore people too! Although Matstan1 is driving up from the shore and you got what a 10 minute ride? And of coarse us in mid-NJ too. Well, just 6 more weeks for me. Have fun and take pics someone so I can see what I'm gonna be missing.*Special note I don't talk as nearly as much as I type*


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hello all,I'm moving in March too, so I don't know if I'll be able to go.







You all have fun, though! dg[This message has been edited by diamondgirl (edited 02-17-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Being Italian,I can sure as heck appreciate good Italian food!







I doubt Houlihans has that! Besides,Cherry Hill Mall is a little out of the way for me. How about the Library IV in Turnersville,NJ. The heck with the big chains! Spouses should be invited too,since most of the IBSers are women,why not bring your men along? At least we can balance the men/women ratio. I feel funny being out-numbered,and I won't participate in "women talk" either.







...I like this thread!








Let's keep it alive!------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John, Turnersville is fine by me (convenient to Philly and may get some southern shore folks)-- what do you think LL? And spouses are fine with me, too.[This message has been edited by shadow (edited 02-17-2001).]


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Top 23 Signs That Show You Are from Philadelphia(pronounced"Philly") 23. You hate the Yankees with an undying passion. 22. You Hate Dallas !!!!!!!!!!!! 21. You realize that your favorite dessert is "wooder ice" (that would be "water ice" for those who don't know ... it comes in churry, strawburry and udder assawrded flaverz.) 20. You find yourself using "Yo" and "youse guys" when talking long-distance to your family members. 19. You know how to spell Schuylkill. 18. You pronounce ACME as "ACK - A - ME. 17. You think $2,500 a year for insurance on a 1977 Toyota Corolla is a bargain. 16. You find yourself at a nice restaurant thinking, "I wonder if they have cheese steaks?" 15. You can sleep soundly through gunfire and ambulance sirens. 14. You visit New York City and are impressed by how clean it is. 13. You believe the car on your left, with turn signal flashing and the driver pointing at your lane, wants you to close the gap with the car in front of you. 12. You are sure Tastykakes are one of the four basic food groups. 11. Street people greet you by your first name. 10. You don't think Wawa sounds funny. (that would be the equivalent of a 7-eleven.) 9. You snub a cheese steak that isn't on an Amoroso roll. 8. Your parents, brothers, sisters, aunts and uncles all live on the same block. 7. You know who Jim O'Brien was and how he died. 6. You can't imagine breakfast without scrapple. 5. You're still not sure about Jerry Penacolli. 4. A vacation down the Jersey shore (pronounced "shoore") is better than going to an island (there's more stuff to do, plus you know everybody.) 3. You know where to find the Rocky statue. 2. You know only tourists go to Geno's, Pat's and Jim's for authentic cheese steaks. You go only if you're drunk and it's 3:00 a.m. AND THE NUMBER ONE SIGN YOU KNOW YOU'RE FROM PHILLY:1. You buy a soft pretzel at a traffic light without wondering where the guy goes to wash his hands and you don't even care! PASS THIS ON AND SHOW YOUR "PHILLY-PRIDE!"[This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 02-19-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Imagica!You're from Middlesex County! How can you be such an authority on us Philly folks?







...I rooted for the Yankees for that subway series!







------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Library in Turnersville would be fine for me. Ok, that's 3 that would attend there. Anyone else???By the way I don't like the food at OG or Houlihans, I was thinking more about location. Steak 38 & Graziano's is more my thing, but seats about 20 (in the whole restaurant).


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

John, I live in Middlesex County. 3 yrs now. Never said I was from here. I grew up on the west side of CH. And next month I'll be living in Ocean County, which gives me 4 Countys under my belt. Ay say you? Orginally from florida pronouced (floorida)!Diamondgirl, Where abouts are you moving too?Shadow, are you sure you don't want anyone to bring you something? heh heh I caught your post before u edited it. [This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 02-19-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Imagica!You sure do get around!







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 02-19-2001).]


----------



## Z (Feb 17, 2001)

I'm from Union county NJ. Anyone else here thinking about flying out to Cedars-Sinai to get the breath test done?


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

sorry, double post!![This message has been edited by diamondgirl (edited 02-19-2001).]


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Imagica - ahhhh you caught me - was afraid someone would not get the joke, hence the edit. But, since you asked . . .







Loved the list. Just for the record: TandyKakes are a food group. Did you know Jim O'Brien's daughter is Peri Gilpin (Roz on Frasier)? I looove water ice (wudder ice, too)-- lactose intolerant. I AM sure about JP (only kidding - but boy does that joke go back a while). Ahhh scrapple - yum (try it with grape jelly, not ketchup). But - no way will I eat those pretzels. No, no, no!


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Imagica, Love your post on how you know you're from Philly! I passed it on to all my friends. I say ACK-A-ME! My husband teases me about it all the time.







I'm not moving very far. My husband doesn't want to commute because of his job, so we're staying in Delaware County. But we found a house we love, so I'm happy. I was trying to get him to move to Jersey because my brothers all live there. One in Magnolia, one in Woodbury, and the other in Sewell. But he wouldn't go for it. Good luck with your move. Are you having fun packing?







I'm in the same boat! dg


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

DG, Weird how it was a double since it was a half an hour BTW the two. But I've seen weirder on this BB. Anyway, DG what does your hubby do? Mine a controller in accounting and is looking to get out of his place of empl. I told him he'd regret but did he listen? Nooooooooooooooooo lol But you should be a bit happy with your hubby living to close to family can be hectic. To say the least. Oh BTW are you guys using a moving co.? We have stuff that we can't do ourselves. Oh btw didn't here the ack-a-me thing till I moved down to the shore. But the way u described it reminded me of the way our cats puke up hairballs!John, oh god I put the yankee thing in myself lol My dad probably turned over in his grave when I married a yankee man! Oh btw I used to get around before the ibs kicked in 8 months ago! Shadow, yeah I saw it and if u live in NJ and don't have a sense of humor u should get out now or go to a fire arms sale. I know that's a horrible thing to say but if u ask me the original saying of he/her was so nice and sooo quiet. Came from here LOL Well there u go Shadow, maybe u should contact the TK people and have them make lactose intolerant cakes! Probably get a large sales market for them. You know after thinking about it awhile I think I do remember about Ros being his daughter or at least she was an actress.Oh how I love scrapple and the pretzels too!Someone help with the smiles I'm completely lost on it.Oh how I used to enjoy the Library in CH but it closed all too soon.Z wwas wondering if u make it in here!LL steaks & roast is the only thing it seems that doesn't set my ibs off Can't afford to eat them day and night muchless weekly. Linda, Krissy you guys still here?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

This bb is just as screwed up as me! LOL[This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 02-20-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

YO! Imagica,U said it not I!







------------------*John*


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi Imagica,Sometimes when I post on here, it doesn't show up til a looooong time later! So when I didn't see my post, I sent it again, and when I saw them both later, I just got rid of one. Wonder why it does that? Anyway, my hubby is a federal agent for the government. He used to do a lot of traveling and commuting til he finally got a transfer back to an office closer to where we live. We're not using a moving company. We're renting a moving truck because we have several big, strong friends and family members who were kind enough to volunteer their services! If we were moving farther I might think about a moving company, but I think this will work for us. This is such a fun thread! I like having a place to chat just for us Philly and Jersey folks!







dg


----------



## Karlaterp (Feb 7, 2001)

I've never eaten at the Library but people have told me it's good. Turnersville is just down route 42 from us (in Mount Ephraim.) Sunday is good too, except if I have a hockey game. Keep me posted.Karla


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I haven't a clue unless at certain times of the day when this place needs some laxatives. Last post here I clicked the submit button just once and two came up. I guess at that time of the night it needed some fiber for bulk. Cool







FBI eh? Neato! That's real good he got that transfer that commuting is just a horrible thing to go through. Oh that's nice! Last time we moved I had to physically drag some friends over to help. My hubby's friends didn't show up for the second part of the move. But this time we gonna have to get some movers we have a marble dinning room table and LR tables that are also marble. Were gonna rent a truck too for stuff we can do ourselves. Since the expense is too much for us at this time. HELP! I'm out of boxes ack!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Karla - Wifey went to the Library IV last year for a company dinner and brought home a tasty leftover prime rib. DG - Hubby's an FBI agent for the gov! Lucky for me I'm not on their 10 most wanted list. Probably on their 10 least wanted. LOL! I wish I had some strong volunteers 4 years ago when I moved.







Imagica - You are truly a character!







If u would have offered to treat those strong one's of yours out to a dinner or for a case of beer,soda etc in the first place,perhaps you wouldn't had to physically drag them over.







------------------*John*


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh John..John..John you don't know these people their leeches and glad to see the back of them that last night. We did offer to get them some food but at the end of the night we sent them home on empty tummy's.







They should have bought us something for their annoying chatter!Wow your wife must be a very kind hearted soul to bring you home a doggie bag with prime rib from the Library.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Imagica,(BTW - How did you get that name?)Them kind of folks you don't need. I'm glad you didn't feed those chatterboxes! LOL! Wifey's not a big eater. She always takes home leftovers whenever we both go out to dinner. Then we have them for supper for the next day or two. We eat out Fri eves,Sats and Suns. ------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Is anyone surprised that the NJ/Philly regional thread is the realllly active one? I am, and remain, an East Coast snob







BTW Imagica, did you go to West? Know anyone named Cassell? A friend of mine and his sibs graduated from there in the 70s and 80s (I don't know your age, so I hope that doesn't offend you).


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

You guys are making me hungry. Those king crab legs from the Library are killer. Not too mention their HUGE lobster tails. The owner of the Library II used to bring me crab legs at my old job. He was really cool.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

John,The name came from a book by Clive Barker I just changed the "j" to a "g" originally titled Imajica. It's a horror fantasy book. And is still one of my favorite books.I'm not very big eater either when we go out can't seem eat a lot anymore. Just little bits here and there. But then again we can't afford to eat out. Not with the house and all. I can't imagine eating out 3 times a week though. Blech!







But then again I love to cook so....and with my brand new gourmet kitchen as long as I can get some good cuts of meat I'll be tickled pink. So I noticed your self-employed what is it that you do?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Shadow,No don't remember the name. But there's been a family member in that school since the 70's 3 of my brothers have been there and then me and 3 of my nephew's too. The last of my nephews just graduated last June. I was class of 84. No offense taken. It takes a lot to offend me







*the names have been deleted to protect the guilty LOL j/k







[This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Imagica,I do most of the cooking since I arrive home first before wifey. She dislikes cooking and enjoys going out on the weekends. She has ants in her pants and hates sitting around the house when she's off Sat & Sun.------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

A newsbag? Is that a Philly expression? Never heard of it. Well, I don't care for it doubtful anything that ends with bag could be any good at all.







Well, maybe you should be taking care of the ants in your wife's pants instead of worrying your pretty little head about me.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey Del Val folks - let it snow, let it snow, let it snow, huh? It's around 5 here and I got out of work early - took me twice as long to get home. You all (excuse me, youse all) in one piece?


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

How ya doin'?Mind if I jump in for a minute? I confess to living in NJ too. I'm near Princeton. I was born and raised in Lower Manhattan, however, so I'm not a native. Ergo how classy I am!I don't think I can join the love-fest (how CAN you guys even think of meeting in a restaurant? we have IBS: could we all order water and get away with that?!), but I did want to check in and fess up.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Boy oh boy Imagica!U have lots more to learn!







Me worry about you??? HA!! I've got enough at home to keep me busy my fellow IBSer!







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I got out early yesterday too. Today I am leaving at 2:00 to take my mom to the GI. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm hearing more & more good things about Dr. Levin. I'm looking forward to meeting him. I am going to take my blood test next week for celiac disease. I don't think I have it. I would die if I had that too on top of the IBS!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Good luck LL. Keep us posted on you and mom.I'm off today waiting for a furniture delivery and doing freelance work and studying and nursing a cold and cleaning and watching this snow melt (should have gone to work







). We got hit hard here in GloCo. How was Cherry Hill?Welcome, KES. All NJ (and PA) folks welcome.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey kes,I saw your post very very funny! Someone said you unregistered. Of coarse I have no idea how these people would know that. So I didn't reply.But glad you finally found your way in here. I for one am not a native either originally from Florida, then Atlanta and then here at an early age.Near Princeton? Hmm south or north? I'm north Brunswick and someone else is south Brunswick I believe. So if you don't want to meet in a restaurant you guys can come to my place and help me pack LOL Moving soon.Of coarse anyone that helps me pack will be reciprocated with a very healthy delicious IBS meal. I used to be a chef and have catered.Of coarse if water doesn't bother you I don't see a reason why not. Also you can call the restaurant a head of time say 3 days before, an talk to the chef and give him a dietary plan for yourself. Making sure he doesn't add any trigger ingredients for ya.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

JohnWhat do I need to learn I'm very interested!Babysitting me? God don't tell me your another male with porno fantasy <EG>


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Imagica,First of all U keep misspelling the word "coarse". The correct spelling is "course" Check your dictionary! As for me thinking of you as a "Porno Fantasy" Let me say this. I've seen heads better on beer glasses!------------------*John*


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

John & Imagica,You two are a trip! I keep "tuning in" to see what barbs you're going to trade next!







dg


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Well, apparently I don't need a dictionary since I have you at hand to point out my mistakes. Hmm wondering if your wife likes to be corrected all the time too! I'm guessing NOT! Since it's one of the major complaints of relationships to be corrected all the time. HmmmAs for seeing better heads do I know you or something? I only know one John and he's my nephew and is in college and isn't married. He's still playing the field and luckily he doesn't have the IBS gene. Now is there anything else you'd like to teach me?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

No wonder why Adam fell into sin.







No,you don't know me,nor will you ever.







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Diamondgirl,I'm glad you're enjoying the ride.







There's more to come!







Maybe someday,I'll pay a surprise visit to Houlihan's!







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

MeeoooWwww! Hate to break up the cat fight. LOL My news is...don't go to Dr. Levin or Dr. Liakos. I think I know more about IBS than both of them. They did not know about the recent Lotronex talks & thought that Zelmac was for IBS-D. Good God! I'll stick to my wonderful family physicians who know SO much about IBS that they should have all been GI's. I love my Doctors, they are so helpful. I think I'll stay away from GI's. I'll keep you posted on the blood test & my mom's celiac biopsy results.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL, sorry to hear the docs didn't measure up.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Imagica,How's the packing going?







I was in a furniture store this weekend, buying a new sofa and chair. I was thinking of you because I saw marble topped end tables and coffee table! I just finished packing my livingroom and diningroom. My hubby said he'd help with the packing, but every time he sees me with a box, he has something else to do. Hmmmmm..... What day in March are you moving? We're moving on the 17th.







dg


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I think Imagica wimped out!







She couldn't handle my barbs at her anymore.







She's







&







*Addios Seï¿½ora Imagica!*







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

John, you're so bad! Or is "playful" the word I'm looking for? Please don't start throwing barbs at me, I like to play nice!!














dg


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Diamondgirl,I can imagine why you use that name on the BB. You like wifey truly believe that *diamonds* are a girl's best friend!







------------------*John*


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Well, John, I just had to answer this!







I used to work in retail, selling fine jewelry. I even studied diamontology and got certified so I'd be more knowledgeable in my profession. I admit, I did buy alot of diamond jewelry because I got an enormous discount, but I like to look at it as an investment!







Now whenever any of my friends or family members are in the market for diamonds, they take me shopping with them. So you see, my name isn't for purely selfish reasons!







Later, dg


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I won't deny it, my name speaks for itself. Still waiting for Lotronex. I'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed.


----------



## Danaps (Dec 26, 2000)

The shore would be so cool - if I can make the drive. I am 20 year IBS-D sufferer and live in East Windsor NJ - near Princeton.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Gee John754, where did you get your nameLet's see 754 sheets of bathroom tissues used in a day?754 times you ask your wife out on a date before she broke down and said yes? "my bathroom or yours?"754 hemorrhoids you've had lanced?754 underpants you've soiled before you found this BB?Some ego trip you've been on. Just thought you'd figure I wasn't well. Still not for that matter. Oh well guess I better stick with the ladies and forget the inconsiderate males on here. Oh BTW I only give respect where it is earned. And for demanding time I only ask for attention as he does. So sue me and most women for wanting to spend time with their hubby's....I guess u missed that the scientist are recanting their now saying women were created first.....Oh BTW where do you think the word john's come from anyway! Ha!Hmm 7th year itch most guys go out and have affairs or even a sports car but I guess you couldn't handle trying to satisfy one women so you ran out and acquired IBS good show.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

DG,Ill catch up with after I lay down for a bit.LL so sorry to hear your docs turned out to leave a bad taste in your mind......been there. Waiting to hear about your mom.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

DG - You selfish??? It never crossed my mind!!







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## toylang (Dec 18, 2000)

I saw this thread and just wanted to get in on the NJ action. I am from Medford, NJ? Anyone else out there? I think the cat fights between John and Imagica should be moved to another thread. They took up about 2 pages.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Imagica, The things that I've previously said were not to offend you,but to rile you up! LOL!







Perhaps a little humor will cheer you up and help make you feel better. A healthy person is a happy one!














------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I live near Medford. I'm in Cherry Hill. John & Imagica will you just make up already?! Play nice & start over is my opinion. But I'm a woman - & that makes me a bad leader so I don't know if my opinion is valid. LOL. I AM ONLY KIDDING. PS - hope you feel better


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

John and imagica: don't leave this thread. I am very entertained!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Toylang, I'm two counties down from you.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm pleased to announce that John & Imagica have not started fighting in the other bulletin board room.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

HeyDiamondGirl, Long time no talk! Packing is coming along on my end. Mike's is coming along snail-like. Been washing all the dishes that I don't need now and packing them up. I figure I'll use their water and dishwasher then putting miles on my new one. As of now the date is March 30th. A bit of a problem since our lease runs out on the 26th and since were gonna be using a moving company but trying to save some on that & we're gonna move some ourselves. Now I'm thinking if the 30th sticks were just gonna have to grin and bear it and having them take it all and hope we can get our stuff in on the 30th. Mike's department is to call the movers. Gonna have to light a fire under his sorry-ass that's for sure!! Trying to keep this short here but the original closing date was the second week of March but the builder a tall, dark & handsome builder may I add <sly-grin> Is also a perfectionist, wanted everything completely done and cleaned up before we move in. I figure hell get us in before the 30th and he can come by during his lunch break & help me clean and I'll have something nice for him to eat even though it will be ibs-free. Awe you thought of me? I've been thinking alot about you. How's your ibs coming along? Mine's is completely out of control.







Btw the tests and the stress. I do a little then lie down and back n' forth I go.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I'm not from NJ, but, close, Long Beach, Long Island, NY.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hey Imagica,Moving is such FUN, isn't it? NOT!!







Anyway, it sounds like you're as busy as me. I'm doing the same thing you are, taking some breaks in between all the packing and other fun stuff. (I check in here to get away from it all!) Like you, my IBS has been acting up a little, and I'm not surprised, with all the stress and anxiety I've been feeling. I increased my Caltrate, so we'll see if that helps. It really annoys me, because I was enjoying a nice long stretch with no problems at all. It's amazing what stress can do to a person! Later, dg


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Well, it looks like Imagica is giving me the ole silent treatment. OK so be it! Addios! ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I took the blood test last night for celiac disease. I will get my results back in the beginning of next week. I don't think I have it - I better not I love my Glutenous food!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh geez John keep your panties on.







Like I said I've been under the weather with all this IBS #### & then u add some acid Reflux in there with a mixture of gastritis too. Does not make for pretty company. And when I don't fell well I don't post for anything or anyone for that matter unless need-be. I also don't send or read personnel email. Otherwise I will not find anything interesting at all and will delete. Now as for you, unfortunately you went off the deep end when I was/am not doing good at all. We were having a pleasant conversation or so I thought. When you turned into something I tend to stay clear of. Wanted you to calm down a bit before I replied. Now you've gotten all girlie and sensitive on me again. Forgive me ladies) You know they also say some men get PMS didn't actually expect to actually find someone that goes through this. Or maybe at you age your going through the male equivalent of pre/menopause.I haven't a clue maybe your having a bad time with your IBS too and are a bit irritable. That's fine but there's a post for that and it's called "Vent" Now for your last couple of post before I took a header out the door. No, I don't correct my husband all the time cause I know how annoying it is. And he's getting better not doing it too me. I also never say I want I say can you do me a favor as for "I want" I'm not dating him and I know all about our finances so give me a break....For a change. As for my nephew he's in his first year of college, you moron. He better not screw up his chance for an education for a women. He's not an old fuddie duddie like you. Thanks for you good wishes that I get better you must be related to Satan. Cause only Satan lies to you and then try's to repent. As for the end of your 2nd to last post I'll defer to answering. Like I said b4 I don't mess with people that take the high dive. It's a real shame that some people can't enjoy a little fun. They perfer to drive others away that might be getting to close to them instead.....Sa la vi







*Take note no one complained till you got bitchie. [This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 03-02-2001).]


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

DG,Just have ibs-d? I wish I was that lucky!!Here's looking forward to march the 4th eh?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I refuse to lower myself to your level of name calling! Say whatever you like! Call me whatever you wish! You don't know anything about me,so don't pass judgement on me! I maybe an "old fuddie duddie" but at least I'm enjoying my life and I enjoy having a sense of humor. Too bad there are those here who don't feel the same way![This message has been edited by John754 (edited 03-03-2001).]


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

That's very weird reply. Maybe someone can point out what name I supposedly called him? I'm surely in the dark about that one.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL - hope the test comes back with good results. I've been sick for a week and the tummy started acting up a little bit yesterday, so I've not been in the best of moods (seems I shouted in a staff meeting yesterday - very out of character). I want to sleep and not gurgle and poop!


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi Imagica, He's probably referring to "moron". C'mon you two, call a truce.







Send each other some cyber-kisses and make up.







And yes, I am looking forward to the 4th, if you mean what I think you do...we'll have to chat about that later! dg


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Imagica,I misinterpreted your previous post to be of an offensive nature. My apologies.







I guess we both got a little carried away and went too far beyond our limitations. Typing words from a keyboard to a computer screen is much different than physically communicating face to face. It's hard to know a person's expressions behind those words. I do enjoy humor,however for the future,it would be in our best interests to retool our way of thinking as to how we both go about throwing friendly verbal jabs at one another. This way we don't create the potential for another possible misunderstanding. I've traded many friendly verbal jabs in the past with a few others here,so far without any difficulties and/or misunderstandings. Hopefully,we can both continue on with the respect and knowledge that we're *truly* not out to offend one another. *John







*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

OK - all you Philly folks and Jersey gems - any guess on how much snow is going to hit us? I'm hearing 1-2 feet in the Philly region. What are we in for . . . yuck - let's all head south soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2001)

I live in Mt. Laurel, between the Morestown and Cherry Hill Malls. I have had IBS-D for 17 years. Cried for days when Lotronex was withdrawn. When I was in the Lotronex study Dr. Levin did my Colonoscopy, that was my only contact with him. Dr. Warren Wolfe is my family Doctor. I've been doing pretty good on the routine I've established for my self. I take a half tablet of Lotronex at Dinner. I take a Sam's club Member's Mark 600MG Calcium plus Minerals with D, with each meal. (Can not skip even one) I take two CVS Loperamide AD before bed. I have a 8 oz. Dannon plain Yogurt 2-3 times a week, and 1-2 teaspoons of Metamucil 2 times a week. This is working for me. I'm still loose at times, but have not had to use my change of clothes that I still carry with me at all times.------------------


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2001)

been down in the dumps lately, ibs c is flaring up badly again, haven't had it like this for awhile, thought it was getting better- guess not. shadow: i'm hoping all the weathermen are wrong about the winter storm, wouldn't that be great!!if i were rich, i'd live in the south during the winter and in new england area in the summer.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Nancy - sounds like you have things down pat. Congratulations.Laur - if I were rich I'd live at the Jersey shore and escape to any place without snow when they predicted snow. I love NJ - I just don't like snow!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey you all! How did the 4th turn out? Imagica,the Magnificent! Go to the Adult Meeting Place. Got to keep this thread alive!







------------------*John*


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi all, Enjoying the weather?







I didn't even bother going to work today. By the time I was ready to leave, my car looked like a block of ice, and it's been getting nastier ever since! So I called and asked how much they really needed me today, and if I should even bother scraping off my car. Luckily, I have a terrific manager, and I got the day off! Stay safe and warm, everyone!







dg


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am waiting for Dr. Wolfe's office to call me back to see if my test results for celiac is neg. or pos. Nancy, I can't believe you go to Dr. Wolfe also. I love him & Dr. Bryan. I think they are 5000 times better than that Dr. Levin or other GI's I've been to. I don't know what I would do without those two.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey DG, so far my area has escaped most of the snow. Here's hoping it stays that way.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi shadow,We didn't get as much as they said we would, either. It was just the ice this morning that slowed me down. Now I have cabin fever and I want to go to work tomorrow, even if it snows again!







Later, dg


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm still waiting for my ciliac results. My mom had her biopsy this morning. She will get her results in 2 days. I hope she doesn't have it. They told her that she does have a hyanel hernia so far. (Spelling?)Hopefully, that will be it. Keep you posted.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

So I've been wondering if your all getting together or not?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I don't have Celiac, but I thought that already. Thank God. My Mom should find out today or tomorrow. I forgot to tell you guys about that really funny slot machine called Party Pooper. It makes me laugh. When you get three horns a screen comes up & you pick different boxes, getting the amount of quarters revealed underneath. You keep racking up quarters until you pick a box ... that underneath says POOP. I call it my good luck machine, it was made for me. It the Slot Machine for IBS' ers. LOLImag..I think we are going to wait to meet I think Shadow & I are exhausted out of suggestions.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Come on guys! Are you all that exhausted?? Where's your spirit? Don't let this thread disappear into oblivion!







Hey,the NJ Devils beat the Flyers!







The Phils beat the Yanks in exhibition.







------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow,I wanted to keep up with your Zofran. Is it working like the Lotronex? Side effects?


----------



## maryb5155 (Mar 20, 1999)

Just started reading the board again and had to jump into this post. I'd love to get together with other IBS Jerseyans. I live in the northernmost part of NJ now, by Lake Hopatcong, but grew up in Williamstown in Gloucester Cty, went to college in New Brunswick (Douglass), was born in Warren Cty and have lived in Bergen Cty. So, anywhere you'd pick in NJ I could get to. Respond to this thread, or start another one if someone wants to organize a meeting--anywhere is ok with me. Or start a new post __NJ IBS UNITE!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Phillies usually beat the Yankees and usually with double digits. Would love to see them in the WS.


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

Hey hey hey, there. Don't mess with my Yankees!Maryb: Hi. I got my degree from Rutgers too. Now my firstborn is a freshman there (those were the days, my friend...).BTW, I'm probably not a candidate for any get-togethers, for several personal reasons (IBS is not my only challenge, shall we say), but just wanted to chime in.


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey KES, glad to see I am not the only Yankee fan around here! Anybody ever go to minor league games? We have a relatively new baseball stadium here in Bridgewater-home team Somerset Patriots. Costs about 8 bucks and every seat in the house is great. OK, it's not the Bronx, but you're not likely to get shot either! I can't wait for opening day. My son starts Farm league baseball soon! He's 9. Sorry, I am rambling................


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, finally...the results. My mom does indeed have Celiac Disease. She'll now have to live gluten free. I feel bad for her, but in the long run she will not have bowel problems anymore. Shopping is such a challenge...no wheat, oats, barley, grain, or extracts of. There is a specialty shop & an internet sight that I could order things from so that should help a bit.


----------



## maryb5155 (Mar 20, 1999)

We've gone to some NJ Cardinals games up here in Sussex Cty. They're great. Bathrooms are nice too. Be a good place for a get-together if people don't mind driving a bit. I could probably tell you all the bathrooms along any route in NJ.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LLSorry to hear about your mom. Tough to deal with.I posted some long things on Zofran on the Lotronex site (I think it's the thread on who is using it or has some L left). Check it out, and if you can't find it let me know.ShadowP.S. Phillies rule.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yo - anybody out there. We can't let another region outpost us.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Since the fights have stopped I think some have tuned out. LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2001)

Down the shore here! Cape May Court House, a few miles north of Wildwood and a couple miles inland from Stone Harbor.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Still here and moderating ya all














Anyway, we went to a Adult thread and have been talking in a clinical matter since Muhahaha the whole time. Figures don't it?!LL sorry about your mamma but better to know then not!Shadow glad to see something is going right.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Had to go back to second page to get this thread boy I remember not long ago when it used to always be on the first! Better then last week when John bumped it. Since it was somewhere passed the 4th page that's when IE crashed on me. So good ole John Boy found it what a sweetie little devil he is.














CMCH Cool I used to live in Rio Grande My brother still lives there now. Matstan1 are you still with us?[This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 03-16-2001).]


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Cape May County heard from. Love that area! Cape May itself is my favorite town and second favorite place (west coast of Ireland does have it beat).OK guys - I'm going to post a date and a place in the near future - whomever shows up shows up. Maybe we should skip food and what - meet at a park? Suggestions???Imagica - good to see you're still here. How was the move?LL - write!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hello folks!!!







Wifey and I will visit AC Sat PM. I'm glad to see that young whippersnapper Imagica has once again returned to this thread.







No cat fights here. Like the lady said: See us on the Adult Dis BB. I told Imagica once she gets back on her feet,then we'll resume our friendly jabs. Right now the woman needs some time out! Besides when she feels lousey,she'll come out kicking and biting for dear life. I learned a long time ago never take on a woman who's not in the best of moods. Especially whenever that happens during that time of the month.







Ya'll hava a Happy Saint Patrick's Day!!














------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, John - win big and buy us all port-a-potties.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey all!Shadow I haven't moved yet 9 days and counting...ugh!Our DiamondGirl is moving today though, let's all wish her the best of luck in a smooth & dry day.John, John kissed the girls and made them cry? Or cry for some more?







So much sap coming from John where I'm concerned makes me wonder... What kind of meds he's on!














Cause I want some!! Wowee oh baby yeah this week would have been real nice to have







LL Your making us worry! Answer us now! All the shamrock shakes are on me people, drink up!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey Imagica - sounds like you're feeling better, yes?Good luck with the moves DG and I. Oh, and I, watch what you say about our John. I've read your other thread. You guys are soooo nice to each other there it's just scaring me. Now I know the other "stuff" isn't real. Whew!







I hope to put my humble abode on the market this year. I am not looking forward to the hassle.


----------



## Cook330 (Mar 14, 2001)

hi to all my "neighbors"! I am from a small suburb outside of Philly. I have been lurking and taking advantage of all the good info here. I am so glad I found it and thought it was time to introduce myself. I said hello at the Lotronex discussion and was informed that there was a Phila./NJ thread. Keeping my fingers, toes and anything else crossed for Lotro to be back!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Cook. Welcome aboard the most vibrant regional post on this BB (OK, so we Philly-area folks may be prone to exaggeration).


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Bumpity bump for Philly and NJ!!







Hi, I'm still alive after my big move. I posted about it under Imagica's "hey diamondgirl, are you ready?" at The Meeting Place, so I won't bore you with the details here! LOLLater, dg


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm still here, just depressed, frustrated & been busy. My grandmom had congenial heart failure on Tues. & I have been visiting her in the hospital almost every day. (She will be ok)I am now starting to also look for a house. That is SO frustrating I could pull my hair out. And I just started 2 days ago! My grandmother is moving in with us. (meaning my mom, boyfriend & I). So, you can imagine how wonderful our life will be with Mom & Mommom. Yet, he doesn't mind (nor I think want to leave)...but I do. I'm 29 yrs. old...time to get the heck out of there! And both my mom & mommom don't drive at all. So, I can't go far out of Cherry Hill. Because I am the family taxi. AAAAAAhhhhhh! I'm also down to my last bottle of Lotronex (58 days left). Sorry to vent my problems on all of you. But once I started I couldn't stop. No wonder I have IBS, LOL


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL, sorry to hear about the probs. Glad to hear grnadmom will be okay.Can't your mom drive or won't she (i.e., is there a physical reason she can't or is she afraid)? My mom didn't learn until she was 35, and now she'd be nuts without her car and freedom (she's 67).


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow,I couldn't be more depressed...my boyfriend left me yesterday after 3 1/2 yrs. I lost my Lotronex & now my boyfriend..what is next? I can't sleep or eat. I know I'll eventually get over it some year but I am in the biggest state of depression & shock.My mom is afraid to drive & refuses to EVER do it. My grandmom is moving in any day - I'm losing my mind to say the least. I feel like the walking dead.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL,I emailed you at work.Shadow


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*HELLO AGAIN PHILA/NJ FOLKS!!!*














How about those 76ers! 4 losses in a row! Their goose is cooked w/o Iverson!







Let's party on the BB instead!! Let's get ready to rrrumble!!!!














------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

What??? The Left Coast has a more recent post than us. Well, to that I say: "bump."


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I depressed the whole room...sorry.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Nah LL nah...LL I think you saw all this your going threw right now before it happened. BTW so sorry. Been where you are and every once in a while get back there. So sorry. Really I am. Don't hesitate to ask for help. We are all friends or you could say... Your friends are the family you choose. Unlike the one your born and stuck with














Shadow not sure what you meant about "what was for real" but that's OK. Whenever you feel like spilling the beans I'll turn on the fan














A big hello to all that's new to the thread!Howdy dooo to all!Btw, our John is completely warped!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

Hi, Scotch Plains here. Moved east four years ago from California. Have suffered with this dreadful condition since 1982. Amazing to find out so many others also suffer. For years I thought I was alone.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Mary,I know you were not referring to me!







Probably your hubby. His name must be John.







It's a wonderful name indeed.







------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That is my ex-boyfriend's name. Now you depressed me more! Only kiddin. Imag, truely I did not see it coming AT ALL. I thought he was nervous about moving because of his lack of funds. We had a really good relationship actually. My friends, myself, & my family are still in total shock. We all don't understand it. We were the couple that everyone thought would last forever and comment how much we truely loved each other, Yeah Right? Each day it will get a little better (I try to tell myself).


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

LL, Actually Your right "not seeing it coming" but just before he left, you were worried that he would leave you... Anyway he hasn't given you a reason as of yet? Sheesh What a little immature little rat bastard! Good riddance to bad rubbish, of course unless you want him back then disregard that last statement








One day at a time, so they say.Oh BTW I don't have info on it right now but I do have some packed in a box somewhere in a truck or storage unit at the movers. So when we finally move in I'll get it for you asap for help with car rides they offer to senior citizens or people that cannot drive etc...It's free and the county pays for it. 24 hour notice is all they need. Stuck at MIL house for another 5 days depression doesn't seem to fit this nightmare.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Imag. for your help. After 3 1/2 years the reason was "I don't think it would work out" (moving out together). Well, we were already living together under the hardest circumstance (with my mom) for over a year. And because he has these mixed feelings about it...his conclusion is "I love you but I am not in love with you". He is from Fishtown & I'm from Cherry Hill. He never had responsibilities, so at first I thought it boiled down to his background. (Fear of responsibility & rent)I think the land of no responsibility vs. the land of total responsibility boiled down to the grass looking a LOT greener on the other side. So, he went to go back there to have fun, no responsibilities & money. When the going got tough the tough got bolting!Maybe when the moving/mortgage thing came up (for real this time) he was faced with the question.."Do I really want to spend the rest of my life with this girl?" Obviously his answer was NO. Everyone thinks he'll come back...but I know he won't. Everyone thought we had a great relationship & loved the hell out of each other. Never even had a fight. But things happen for reasons & I'll get stronger each day that goes by.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

Hey,I am from Atco, NJ. Not to far away at all!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey, John no excuses now...we have a new guy in here from Atco!!! See now you won't be surrounded by a bunch of women. (if we do ever get together that is).My horror stories haven't scared this guy away. LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2001)

Hi, I haven't been on in quite some time. I saw the Phila/NJ thread and I had to say hello.I, like shadow, am from the Sewell area.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Well, Misery loves company!







------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Jeffro and Determined1. Hey, Determined, I think you're the 3rd Sewell-ite on board. Are you Washington Township or Mantua Township?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Is there a link between Sewell & IBS? Maybe it's in the water. Looks like Gloucester County maybe the meeting place if you guys keep this up. LOLFor Lotronex users in this room. I heard they think they will have a resolution by August. I still will not let myself get too excited.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL, I've wondered that myself -- well we've all lived near toxic Superfund sites, who knows?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

So, are we now down to only a remaining few? Or is everyone just depressed lately like me? LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2001)

Hey Shadow-Washington Twp.LL - I've often wondered if it's our area, but i think from reading other posts it seems to affect people everywhere.I am 95% cured, and have been (relatively) symptom free for about 6 months.It took enormous change of lifestyle for me, but all the changes were good on many levels. (e.g. exercise and vastly improved diet)Best of luck to all.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL,I guess this thread is running out of gas!







------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John,Impossible! We in the Philly area are full of gas (well, I think it's gas).Determined - we must be neighbors. It's gotta be the Superfund sites!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Well, then I want my refund!No acid reflux jokes please!














LL, how's it going? John, how come everytime I think of you I get a picture of a Donkey???Shadow, BOO!Um Hey newbies! That's it cyaaaaaaaa


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm counting my blessings & getting stronger each day. I am now going through my angry stage. No more "I love him & I miss him " ####. (even though unfortunately I still do). He did me a favor in the long run by fleeing. Like I said before I need a man...not a boy.So, how is everyone else doing? I'm glad to see a little participation. The room got quiet for a little bit, even Portland Oregon was way ahead of us! I still think we should all meet soon. I think it would be fun...especially to see the food fight between John & Imag. LOL


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Imagica!* You're just trying to pin the tail on me that's why U see a donkey when U look at yourself in the mirror!







BTW,I'm a registered republican! Next time,will U please visualize an elephant!!







*LotroLover!* FOOD FIGHT??? Me waste good food on Imagica???







I'd rather throw it out in the garbage!







BTW - My pest control company uses the same name "Action"!








*Shadow!*Philly is full of hot air,not gas!!







------------------*John*


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

John 754: You mean there's a LibraryIV? I used to disco down at the Library on City Line Avenoo, seeing Herb Clark and Jack Jones stop in before the 11 p.m. newsGrew up in SouthWest, now live in bee-yoo-ti-ful Andorra (close to Gary Barbera Dodge). To the uninitiated: these are sections of Fluffya (NEVER Philly)Lived for 1 1/2 years in South Bound Brook NJ and have summered in Cape May county since 1966. IBS sufferer since 1969 (for years, sporadic D; since 1995, IBS C.Why not meet at Olga's diner on the circle?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Joan,Yes Virginia! There is a Library IV in Turnersville,NJ! I too for the first 24 years of my life grew up in SW(65th & Lindbergh Bl). My mom still lives there,however the ole neighborhood ain't what it used to be.







Andorra is a nice section of the city. I seldom go there tho b/c I know of no one there...yet.







Where's S.Bound Brook,NJ? Why did you return to Philly? Olga's sounds OK to me. What Cir? I'm easy!







Bring on Imagica!!!







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 04-09-2001).]


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I thought she meant Olga's in Cherry Hill????OK, John, what parish??


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Shadow,St Barnabas. ------------------*John*


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Shadow and John:Good ShepherdJohn: Do you know a Bette Baa-Baa from St. Barney's. Also, I missed it. Where do yous live now?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Shadow and John:Good ShepherdJohn: Do you know a Bette Baa-Baa from St. Barney's. Also, I missed it. Where do yous live now?Who would WANT to stay in South Bound Brook, New Joisey? They were so confused, they didn't know whether to root for the Iggles or the Giants


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

John & Shadow: Good Shepherd.John, missed it where do you live now?At St. Barneys (the GE school), did you know Bette Baa-Baa? Why would I WANT to stay in South Bound Brook? They didn't know whether to root for the Iggles or Giants.______________Remember, no matter how much taxes for a summer home you pay downnashore, you're still a Shoobie til you move there full time.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Olgas is in Marlton, NJ. That is where Rt. 70 & Rt. 73 meet. Hey, pick a day & time ...I'm there!!! Have you been there lately? Last time I was there it was extremely gross. There was mold growing across the ceiling & wall paper falling off the wall. Then they hiked their prices way up. Probably to hire someone to fix the mold problem. LOLI am not picky though I'll go there. Or how about next door at Champps Restaurant? They are clean & have no mold problems.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

> quote:John: Do you know a Bette Baa-Baa from St. Barney's.Who would WANT to stay in South Bound Brook, New Joisey? They were so confused, they didn't know whether to root for the Iggles or the GiantsJohn & Shadow: Good Shepherd.John,missed it where do you live now?


 Joan, 1.Sorry,I do not know Bette Baa-Baa!2.Broomall,PA3.Where is S.Bound Brook,New Joisey?------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 04-10-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I just had to make the 200th post on this thread!





















Imagica! Imagica! ...Where art thou Imagica?







How about those Phils and Sixers!














------------------*John*


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

South Bound Brook is in central jersey, near Manville (infamous home of asbestos Johns-Manville), Raritan, and the main campus of Rutgers. Haven't lived there since '83. If you went due east, you'd end up in Staten Island. Probably the biggest town it's near is Plainfield.Sorry about the multiple posts. I was using IE v. 3.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, gang - wow, we broke 200 - thanks John.Well, I can't claim a Philly parish but one of my favorite cousins (like a sister to me) moved from St. Edmond's to Stella Maris in South Philly. I'm definitely a Joisey girl (or as my cousin's daughter was fond of saying when she visited my house - "hee haw, Aunt Patty")Skip Olga's LL - sounds horrid. How about THE diner of diners (Ponzio's, of course)?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Shadow,It was my pleasure!







You're not a "Joisey *Girl*" ...You're a "Joisey *Goil*"Yuck! NO Olga's for me. Library IV much better!







"OH where oh where has my Imagica gone...Oh where oh where can she be!"------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 04-11-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

OK - here we go...since we have 2 suggestions I will take a 1 week survey. Which ever location wins...that is where we will meet. We will pick date the later. So, this is everyones chance to speak up!!!If you want Ponzios in Cherry Hill on Rt. 70 & Rt. 41, put Ponzios.If you want the Library IV in Williamstown on the Blackhorse Pike, put Library.Cast your vote now. I'll go first (I would go to either) but I am in favor of Ponzios.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

OK - my vote is for the Library then, but could we do it after May 5? I have a major paper due for my writing class: "The Relationship Between Reporters and Police During a Murder Investigation." If there are any reporters or cops on this thread, give a yell.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

LL,Glad to see your going through the stages. What number are you on? I actually can't remember what all 5 stages are can onlythink of 3. It's been four years since I've been through them...So glad to see your healing!John,Oh yeah now I see the light I was thinking of a big ass and you put in such good prospective. A huge elephants ass fits perfectly!







Republican huh and your living in such small dwellings I hope the others don't hear of this







OK Voting hmm Ponzio's has wonderful cheese cake. Actually either one is OK with me. I have family in both areas good excuse for a visit. Let's just make it either for lunch or an early bird dinner. Otherwise too expensive for a real dinner. Hey, where did all the shore people go?[This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 04-12-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2001)

Cape May checking in here!! All the places suggested for meeting are over 1 hour from me, so, based on variety of foods and the possibility of everyone finding something on the menu that they can eat...Ponzio's would be my vote. (Thanks for the e-mail Action Plumbing!)


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Just to keep everyone on the same page. I have e-mailed all the people that ever wrote anything on the bulletin board. (That's if they had an e-mail address). So, now the voting poll is on. No recounts.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey! Either place is ok with me as long as Imagica can have her cheesecake and eat it too.







I'd prefer her wearing it though.







Oh BTW,make sure it's a reasonably priced restaurant...for Imagica's sake! She's too house poor to afford a good meal.







A jackass like you is NO match for me...I'll crush you! HA HA HA HEE HAW HEE HAW HEE HAW!!!







I may live in a small dwelling and I'm damn proud of it,but at least I can afford a half decent meal!







My ass maybe big,but at least I don't sit on it all day like you do! An elephant is not dumb and stubborn like a jackass...and they're much more intelligent too!







I hope Good Friday is Good for you! ...You'll need it!







------------------*John*


----------



## Danaps (Dec 26, 2000)

Ponzio's is fine by me (and I am sure for my wonderful husband as well. What date are we talking about? I seem to have missed that.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I bet out of everbody you & Imag will get along the best. Wouldn't that be funny?


----------



## maryb5155 (Mar 20, 1999)

Library IV at Williamstown, but give me plenty of advance notice (an e-mail sure would be nice cause I don't always have the time to check the board). It will be about a 3-hour drive for me, but will give me a chance to look the place over. I grew up in Williamstown, moved away in 1967. I have a feeling it's changed. Thank you to whoever is organizing this.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi all, I have no idea where either of these places is, but my husband says Ponzio's is closer to us and he knows where it is. The other place is a bit of a hike. So I guess I vote for Cherry Hill! Do we have a date set yet? I look forward to this, especially meeting John and Mary! I'd like to see if the sparks fly in person as much as they do on this board!







Later, Dee


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Hi all I think it's great someone is finally organizing something. I guess either place is good for m not familiar with either one and they are both probably 1-1 1/2 hour away. Look forward to hearing the date I hope I will be able to make it.Alison


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2001)

I really don't care where we meet as long as everyone is happy with the place. Just keep us informed of the day.Thanks,Bunny


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok...so far 5 Ponzios. 3 Library's. I think we should do lunch on a Sat. or Sun. Again, please give me input. (dinner is crowded at both places on week ends). Some people have a long drive, that's why I'm going to suggest a a Sat. or Sun. Lunch in May.How about Saturday, May 5 at 2 pm? Is that good for anyone?(We are getting there)


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I forgot about Shadow's paper. Ok, How about May 12 at 2 pm?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I work on Sats.







X me out!------------------*John*


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Just bumping in.Even though I'm a shoobie (since 1966, no less!), do I count as a shore person (summer resident of bee-yoo-ti-ful country living by the shore Lower Township.)Hi, Cape May guy/gal. Buy your beach tag yet? Did the mayor get those horses moved or just the Fisherman's memorial (last summer's dramas)?I'm not voting for dinner, just bumping up this IBS post!


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Hi all I think as far as the date is concerned someone should just pick a date and whoever can be there will be. It is going to be difficult to try and get a date everyone will be able to make. You got mothers day, memorial day, fathers day etc so there are alot a variables and alot of people to accomodate. Just select a date and as many people that can be there will.Thats just my two cents worthAlison


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

SUNDAY, MAY 6TH AT 2PM AT PONZIOS???How many yes's???Imag & Shadow: My angry stage just went back to the depressed stage again. I liked being angry SO much better. I was doing pretty well until I had a really depressing dream & that's when the depression started up again.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello Everyone,I just joined this group yesterday. I have had IBS(D) for over ten years and It has completely controlled my life. I was on the drug Lotronex for only 11 weeks last year, but in that time it gave me my life back. The night I found out that it was being taken off the market I cried. I pray everyday that somehow the Lotronex will be available again. I have learned to take one day at a time because that is all that I can do. I am so grateful that I have found this group! You are all very courageous and wonderful.Thank you!!! I am very nervous writing for the first time. I apologize if things do not make total sense!!By the way I am Dina from North Brunswick, New Jersey. Are there any Rutgers fans?Are there any Philadelphia Eagles fans?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2001)

I may be moving to the Phili area (Lockheed Marten job) and I suffer from IBS. Nice to see there are people there who understand what it is like!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Welcome, Dede. I am still taking Lotronex but soon I will be out. So, I know how you feel. I cried too. Did you ever try taking Remeron or Zofran? That has helped many former Lotronex users. I know you live far from Cherry Hill but we are planning to meet in May so, if you are interested...stay posted.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm going to the GI with my mom again for her celiac disease tomorrow. I'm taking her to my GI from before (Dr. Katz)- I thought he was pretty good. He is affiliated with Jefferson Hospital. I'll let you know if he's as good as I remember in case your in need of a GI. So, is ANYONE good for Sunday May 6 at Ponzios's, at 2pm??? We have to start somewhere.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey everyone,Dede, we just moved from Hidden Lake Apartments in North Brunswick to Bayville. Glad to be gone too. Gonna miss Pathmark though since they finally remodeled.`Can't think of anything else were miss about the town though.....I love all the Phila teams.LL best medicine for ya is to daydream about something bad happening to him. Just a little fantasy roleplaying







Then you coming in to save his sorry ass and when he is ever so grateful you leave with a toss of the head and walk away into the sunset














The first Sunday in May is fine by me. [This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 04-18-2001).]


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Oh, bummer!! I can't do Sunday May 6th! My daughter is competing in the PA State Tae Kwon Do Championships...big tournament we do every year. She'll be competing as a black belt this year and has been training very hard for it. Wish her luck!







Dee


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL -How are you? I can't seem to find the anger post; wasn't that here? I think that's very natural.Hey, gang, I'll be on and off for the next few weeks between school and health stuff. Keep good thoughts for me, okay?Shadow/Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imag, LOL. That was funny. My sister has a funny quote. She says "You can take the boy out of Fishtown, but you can't erase the stink". (I think I already mentioned that is where he is from). Ok, May 6th is looking bad. I am trying to keep it on a Sunday because of John (he says he works Sat.)Let me check the dates left (May has Mothers Day & Memorial Day weekend in it). Plus my sister is visiting from Ca. & I don't know which weekend. Let me get back to everyone in a day or 2 with a date.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, for all those looking for a good GI. Dr. Leo Katz is it. Not only is he in NJ but also in Philly. If you ever need him just call 1800-jeff-now & they will schedule an appt. for you. The only think I did not like about him is that he is against Lotronex. (and you know how much that means to Shadow & I).Now my mom has to get an upper GI & a colonoscopy done. She has a large hyanal (sp?)hernia & he wants to look at it. The colonoscopy is just for preventative maintenance. She will have to be on a gluten free diet forever & has to see a nutritionist. Boy, I wouldn't want to be her. I need bread, pizza & pasta!!!I'm feeling a little better today. I may start looking for a house sometime VERY soon. Actually, my boss took me to look at some this morning. I found one really cute one in Cherry Hill, I'm waiting to see if it is in my price range.I'll keep you posted.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey you guys!I have a special greeting for you all!Click onto the link below for your special greeting! (Not for WebTV) http://cardrecipient.msn.com/v/fh2JF36G2u ------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

LOL. John, that was funny.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I guess everyone is away from their computers - taking advantage of this great weather!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Still looking for a house. My god, they are expensive. Even a shoebox is $120,000!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I decided to just look for a really nice apartment for now. I don't want to spend the next 20 years paying off a shoebox. So, I will continue to save to get a house that I will like. Even the townhouses in Cherry Hill & Mt. Laurel are $130,000. Ouch! I don't know how you guys do it! Unless you're all married. As a single person, being 29, all I can say is I can't afford it (right now) alone.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey LL, How ya doing? I was wondering how you were going to afford a house in CH! Even fixer-uppers are pricey in that town. Anyway that's why we moved all the way to Bayville 80 miles away from where we lived so we could afford one. Is your family helping out with the bills I hope! Another beautiful day in NJ isn't it







Shadow if your lurking drop me a note, OK? <sneaking up behind Dee & John and SCREAMING BOO!>


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

BOO right back at'cha, Mary!







Hope you've been doing well and enjoying your house...I love mine! I feel like I've lived here forever, and it's only been a little over a month. Cya later, Dee


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey LL!Go find yourself a man...preferably a rich one! LOL!!!







Then you can afford that lovely dreamhouse!







Wifey had the right idea 26 years ago when she stumbled onto me!







I almost forgot about Imagica! She too had the right idea when her hubby came along. Unlike my wife,she doesn't have to work! Lucky dog!







Imagica! Right back at you with a BOO!!!------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 04-30-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I wouldn't mind a nice white collar worker right about now! LOL. A house in Cherry Hill or Mt. Laurel is approx. $150,000. So, I will keep saving & I will see what happens in the next year or 2 or 3. I'm still on an emotional rollercoaster. So, I will try to avoid any big decisions right now. Guys are lucky - they can just turn their feelings off like a light switch. That must be great!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Gang,Computer's been in the shop. How are you all?Imagica - I responded to your email. Thanks.LL - buying in Cherry Hill??!!?? That is expensive. Even the townhouses. SO much of Camden County is costly. You should head south (you know, to GloCo







)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2001)

I am from Bridgeton, NJ.....halfway between Philly and Atlantic City.I know where every bathroom is in the Cherry Hill Mall!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, I look at it this way..if I am going to spend that much money I want to be extremely picky about the location. I think I am just going to get an apt. in a few months either by myself or with my friend (if she decides to mave back to this area). I better move soon before my x-boyfriend ruins my credit. I co-signed a loan for his car & I didn't want my name put on the title. I have a feeling that I may get stuck having to pay for it unfortunately. He went from a 4 year prince to an overnight frog! I think eventually he'll stick me. I can't complain too much though it is my own fault...an expensive lesson well learned. So, as much as you think you know someone or whether you have been with them for 4 yrs. or not. DO NOT co-sign anything! LOL


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Jersey Girl.Sound advice LL.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi Jersey Girl. Welcome to our crazy page. I still can't believe we are on page 7. Well, with all my recent happenings I'm surprised we are not on page 10 with all my complaining.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey gang!Keeping cool I hope, it's only a month & a half before summer is officially here.







Lovely here 10 degrees cooler since were so close to the bay. Strange this town is though, we have two ice cream trucks that come around and they play rock n' roll instead of the kiddie #### LOL Hey LL, how's the dates coming along? Something different for you to B & M about


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL - did I miss something? What dates? Or is that in lunch with the BB dates?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

********************************************JUNE 3rd AT PONZIOS , CHERRY HILL, NJ AT 2:00Located at Rt. 70 & Rt. 41 for all those who need to look it up on Yahoo*********************************************Who ever can make it great. For those who can't...sorry, I tried, maybe next time! I need all of those who want to go to post it on this Bulletin Board, by Memorial Day. This way I know how many seats we need to reserve. I will reserve the table under the name "Tracy". That's me. I will be the very bottled blonde one. lol


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Trace,I'm on. I'll be the middle-aged, overweight brunette who's endearingly neurotic.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, that's 2. I will e-mail everyone an invite today. Hopefully we can get a few more yes's. If not...I can't wait to meet you Pat!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I just sent out 25 invites.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2001)

Thanks for the invite. I just got out of the hospital. I had a foot of colon removed. Hope to catch you next time.Linda


----------



## reeree (May 7, 2001)

Hi everyone. I've been lurking for a while and have decided to join in on the "fun". I'm 52, female and have been suffering mainly with pain and morning diarrhea since my high school days. I'm from NE Philly and am hoping to attend the luncheon in Cherry Hill. I'm a former Lotronex user. Thought I died and went to heaven during those days last summer when taking Lotronex. I never thought life could be so normal. In February, when they stopped selling Lotronex I had 2 months worth left. I made plans to go to Florida after my life became normal, so I had to save the extra Lotronex for Florida. I just got back and I had no problems. I now have enough for 1 more trip somewhere. Although from having diarrhea almost all my life, I don't think I will ever shake the "what if I get diarrhea right here, right now" feeling. It's probably ingrained in me. Anyhow, hope to check in now and then and maybe meet some of you in Cherry Hill on June 3rd....ReeRee in NE Philly


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Update:Those attending = 3Those not = 3Linda - sorry to hear about your operation. I hope that cures your ibs. They looked for that in me & I did not find extra intestinal footage.ReeRee - I am glad you are coming. My grandmom just moved here from NE Philly. Shadow & I both took Lotronex. I have about 2 weeks left now. I will then be put on Remeron. What do you take now? Shadow takes Zofran & that helps her. Also, I heard amitrypiline helps.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I'll be there. I'll be the dirty blonde hair down to my a** unless I get to a salon. Then it'll be at least 6 inches shorter. Scoping out potential mates for Tracy & Pat <eg>Linda hope your feeling better real soon. Was hoping you'd be there. Well, gonna have to hook up with you some other way then, neighbor.Dee how did your daughter do in her competition? Went to send her card wishing her luck but I had a bad weekend.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi PA/NJ Peeps!







We have a wedding on that day...I thought it was strange, on a Sunday, but I think it's more of a reception/celebration type thing. This is two strikes for me!







Oh, well...maybe some other time.Mary, thanks for asking....my daughter won a gold medal in sparring!!! This was for the PA State Junior Championships, and now she qualifies to go on to the national competition. We were so happy for her, because she trained really hard and did a great job. We still have to decide if we're going to make the trip this year to nationals or wait til she's a little older...just bought a new house, and karate can be an expensive sport! Hope you're doing well.Dee


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, that's 4 to 4. That's ashame you can't make it. I'm surprised that John hasn't replied yet. Are you out there? After all you were the reason we put it on a Sunday. I think he was waiting for Imagica's reply to decide. lol


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2001)

>"I don't think I will ever shake the "what if I get diarrhea right here, right now" feeling."I know all too well that feeling and even when I am experiencing a 'good spell'.....I can't ever shake that feeling.My daughter's teacher asked me to go on a field trip to the Philly Zoo yesterday....I had to beg out of it.....the thought of being on a school bus over which I have no control for bathroom stops?????? I sucked it up and was honest with the teacher. I told her I had IBS and that a bus trip was too risky. It sucks....


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2001)

I forgot to thank you for the nice welcomes!Thank you!!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Jersey Girl,Know how you feel. Even if I've gone weeks without a problem, the worry is always at least in the back of my mind. Buses? No way!


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Hi allI hope you all have a great time I will not be able to attend. I work over 10th weekend and I have already switched with someone cause the original weekend I was scheduled I will be in Cancun. So I really cant ask to switch again. I hope to hear all about it and hopefully this won't be the last time we try to get together.Alison


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Jersey girl, are you on any drugs for IBS? Which ones have you tried? I say load up on immodium before going anywhere risky. Lots of it! I hope this doesn't mean you won't be attending on 6/3? There are many toilets in Ponzios (at least 10 I think).I will be out of Lotronex in 9 days. I have an appt. on Wed. the 16th to pick up Remeron(I think). It makes you gain a lot of wieght I heard. Maybe instead of being the 108 lb, blonde - I will be the chunky blonde in adult diapers, LOL?! Hopefully the Remeron will work!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, are you ok? You have been terribly quiet. I think get togthers scare this room. I had SOooooo much fun this weekend!!! For a change (since I got dumped)! I hung out with an old ex-boyfriend that I dated when I was 15! I bump into him every couple of years, but this time we actually went out. It was just a real good time. I needed that! It was very mentally soothing. I am also going to Las Vegas! My sister & my boss had secret talks behind my back (thank god). And got me a ticket in June. Thay are so cool. He even paid for my flight. He rocks!!! They think I need it. I'm definetly getting wrapped in sea weed & doing the whole spa thing.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Cool boss, LL.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Today I picked up my prescription for Remeron. I will start taking it on Monday. I am going to miss my Lotronex to death! Remeron will be good for me right about now. I lost my beloved boyfriend, my beloved Lotronex, and 10 lbs. in the last 6 weeks. (Now I'm 104 lbs.) I'll let all you IBS-D's know how it goes. I didn't know but Remeron was originally invented for 70+ year old women who suffer from depression, lack of sleep, and loss of appetite. My doctor said that it has helped others. Pat, does your insurance co. actually pay for your Zofran??? My doctor said they wouldn't cover me because I never had chemotherapy.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL,I delibertly hesitated replying onto this thread recently because after careful consideration and evaluation,I decided it is best for me to keep my online life separated from my own personal and business life. I don't mix ANY of the 3 together. I DON'T socialize physically with my online and business endeavors. My reasons are personal,and I *WON'T* disclose ANY of it here. I will only say that I've gotten this far in my life maintaining my own strict policies. I hope you all will understand. You all may comment and/or remark about what I have to say,however any future responses I make on this thread will be on other subject matters! You all have a good time on 6/3! I'm here...and this is where I'll remain!------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That's ok John, I can respect your wishes. I just wish that you said something sooner rather than have tried to pick meeting places and days with us. While having no intention of actually meeting with us. All I have to say is good thing we did not all go to the Library to meet you like you proposed -then I would be really pissed. But all is well, like I said, I respect your wishes & I do hope you do keep writing on the BB. No hard feelngs here.So far there are 4 people attending. If you do not wish to attend & want to change your mind please tell me by Memorial Day. Thanks! I do not want to get a table for 4 & be the only one there.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL,That indeed was a big mistake I'd made about the Library proposal! Rest assure,that will NEVER happen again! As for any hard feelings. Personally I believe you do and I can't blame you,however that's ok with me because I deserve it! I had NO business what-so-ever in getting involved with a meeting and/or a place to meet. Sorry for my actions. I won't be a problem maker anymore!!! I do plan to continue writing on the BB.------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 05-20-2001).]


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John -- don't be silly -- you're still welcome here if you want to be here. There are too many real problems in the world (and our own lives) to be upset about you not going to lunch. I understand LL's point, but she doesn't sound seriously PO'ed (right LL?), just a little put out. And that's OK, too since she's done the planning. You're among friends here John. I respect your desire to maintain your anonymity.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow is right. I am not pissed at all. I'm not that petty. If you took it that way, sorry. I hope you do continue to visit this bb. This is my last Lotronex weekend. Boo Hoo. They are going to make an announcement in June or July about it. I pray the outcome will be positive. Viva Las Vegas!!!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Trace,I was half nuts as my Lotronex was running out, depressed, miserable, fearful. But it is working out -- maybe not as well -- but still better than pre-Lotronex. Keep us posted on the new drug.Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Whazzup Commercial Fun - A Lot A Fun http://www.gotlaughs.com/humor/wazzup.shtml Dancing Cindy (PG-13)(Movie File 400K) http://www.gotlaughs.com/movies/salsa.shtml ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 05-20-2001).]


----------



## Liz143 (May 2, 2001)

Hey everyone! Newtown PA eher. Anyone else from around there? Its about 30 minutes for Philadelphia. Liz xoxox


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Hi. I've been gone for sometime (computer problems) I sure miss my Lotronex but I just found out that it MAY come back on the market. I sure hope so. I'm on Doxepin for not with Iodium as a booster the Doxepin does help but it makes me so groggy and tired in the morning. There has to be a better way. Fox News report this morning said that there was a new IBS drug coming soon but didn't get the name of the drug or the manufacture. Taffy


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The new IBS drug will be out in June / July. It was called Zelmac, now called Zelnorm (too close to other drug name & had to be changed). This drug is for IBS-C only. So, if you are constipated then your in luck. If you are IBS-D, pray for Lotronex! Today is my LAST DAY with it. I am SO upset. I couldn't even throw the empty bottle away...too painful. I'll let you guys know how the Remeron works. Has any one else in this room ever tried it? By the way, is anyone else coming to Ponzios on June 3? Newtown, Pa isn't too far away. So far, in attendance is Imagica, Shadow, ReeRee & I ...(I think).PS - I'm glad you decided to stick around John.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*I want to go back to the time when...*Decisions were made by going "eeny-meeny-miney-mo." Mistakes were corrected by simply exclaiming, "do over!" "Race issue" meant arguing about who ran the fastest. Money issues were handled by whoever was the banker in "Monopoly." Catching the fireflies could happily occupy an entire evening. It wasn't odd to have two or three "best friends." Being old referred to anyone over 20. The net on a tennis court was the perfect height to play volleyball and rules didn't matter. The worst thing you could catch from the opposite sex was cooties. It was magic when dad would "remove" his thumb.It was unbelievable that dodgeball wasn't an Olympic event. Having a weapon in school meant being caught with a slingshot. Nobody was prettier than Mom. Scrapes and bruises were kissed and made better. It was a big deal to finally be tall enough to ride the "big people" rides at the amusement park. Getting a foot of snow was a dream come true. Abilities were discovered because of a "double-dog-dare." Saturday morning cartoons weren't 30-minute ads for action figures. No shopping trip was complete unless a new toy was brought home. "Oly-oly-oxen-free" made perfect sense. Spinning around, getting dizzy and falling down was cause for giggles. The worst embarrassment was being picked last for a team. War was a card game. Water balloons were the ultimate weapon. Baseball cards in the spokes transformed any bike into a motorcycle. Taking drugs meant orange-flavored chewable aspirin. Ice cream was considered a basic food group. Older siblings were the worst tormentors, but also the fiercest protectors. If you can remember most or all of these, than you have LIVED!!! You're IT! Pass this on to anyone who may need a break from their "Grown Up" Life!!!!!!!! ------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I started Remeron today. It makes you feel real dopey. I'm hoping that will go away. It did with Librax (& that is stronger). I don't know if it worked for the IBS or not (we'll see). Talks are going well regarding Lotronex, there was a post this morning saying it MAY be back as early as June or July. I would be over joyed if it was re-released but I don't want to get my hopes up. Are there any IBS-C's in this room? Or just D & CD? Obviously I'm a D, but for all IBS-C's out there...congradulations on your Zelnorm!!! My advice is to stock up BIG TIME when it is released. You never know what will happen when Public Citizen gets there claws into it. Take it from all of us Lotronex Users. Let us know if it works!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John, I want to go back too. We must be the same age!LL -- how's it going?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

**** Cool New Site! ****Relive the memories of yesterday with Classmates.com, and find out what your high school friends are doing now. Click onto this link below for more. (Not a joke!) http://www.netlaughter.com/ad521.htm ------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

So far so good! Today I don't feel so drugged up. I feel almost normal. I haven't had any pain or D. It still is too soon to tell, but I do think it is working!!! If I went 2 days without pills before I would be living in the bathroom. I'll know for sure by Friday. Oddly, it does make me really hungry. I usually have a bad appetite...but now I am actually hungry! Things are looking good.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

That sounds good, Trace. I hope it works out. I've figured out why my GI doc hasn't tried me on some drugs others are on -- I think that since I am a "queen-sized" woman he figures I don't need more appetite (or weight)







Hey, gang, have you noticed other than the calcium thread the Jersey/Philly thread may be the busiest? That's pretty cool.This is one of the few threads I'm still visiting. That said, guys, would you say a prayer for my mom -- she has virtually all of her teeth removed Friday and is scared (me, too). I'll be off line probably until Tuesday.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2001)

Shadow....sending good vibes in your mom's direction!John....I can certainly relate to that list...I am 47 years old. Why does that number LOOK bigger than it sounds?????? LOLI am registered at Classmates.com, but I am too cheap to register to get email addresses of other classmates.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Check this out! http://www.gotlaughs.com/humor/smelllogs.shtml Shadow - Prayers are in order for your mom.------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 05-24-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, I will pray for your mom too. Why is she getting all of her teeth removed?Remeron Update: Still working & I'm not groggy or drained, but do have a bigger appetite. I'm snacking as I type.  Question for all...what type of IBS do you have & what do you take for it?Hey, we do have a pretty busy page. I wish more people would join in, but I'm happy with the cool people that have responded.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi everyone,LL, glad to hear that the med is working for ya! Happy, happy, joy, joy dance!!!I'm an IBS C person now after seeing my last GI he turned me from an IBS D & P to C. Which is pure hell trying to go seemed easier to get it to stop but I had years of practice with D. Looking very much forward to the Zelnorm, for sure. Unfortunately I don't have an appointment with the new GI till the 28th. Gonna try the old doc though as soon as it comes out on the market but that's gonna be hard he's a real piece of work, great diagnoses but a lousy treater though.BTW I'm really looking forward to this new GI I saw his last name in the blue book and got so excited Cohen's have a very good reputation and whenever I find one they have never let me down they also make great lawyers too <g> Will let all know how he works out. Crossing fingers there's no rotten apples in the family







Best wishes for your Ma Shadow! My how horrible for her. I sure hope you got her some seconds too! And that she will be completely out and in the hospital for her procedure! Hello to all the people that have joined our thread. My what will I do with my hubby on the 3rd? Poor guy. Cherry Hill is not his neck of the woods it's mine & I can't think of anyone to intrust him without worrying that he get in to trouble with lolGlad to see John got hosed off







Thought he was gonna blow a gasket LOL







I'm not surprised that he bowed out in coming to the get together but thought maybe he would have spoke up sooner!







MEN!







Either they wont shutup or they wont open-up!Dee? Are you still with us? Have you've turned into a post stalker too? Hope everything is fine with you. Ditch that wedding and come to lunch instead!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*














HAVE A WONDERFUL MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND!!!*














------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That's cute, John. Even though our lunch will only have 3 or four of us there, I am still looking forward to meeting both of you. I was scared I would be eating crab cake a la Ponzio alone. LOLAny others coming besides Imagica & Shadow??? ReeRee are you coming, I know you were thinking about it?


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hey NJ/PA peeps!







Wow, this has really turned into a monster thread!!







That's cool! LL...I'm also glad that the Remeron is working for you. I wish you continued success! To answer your question, I'm IBS-D, and I take Caltrate, which has been an absolute lifesaver for me. shadow...sorry to hear about your mom, but I'm sending you good thoughts and hope things will turn in a positive direction.Mary...HI! I'm still here, trying not to turn in to a post stalker!







I wanna go to Ponzios and have a crabcake, too!







But I don't think hubby will let me back out of this wedding! Anyway, things have been going really well for me, both at work and at home, and I hope the same goes for you! John...cute pics!







Really liked your questionnare thread, too. Cya'll later,Dee


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Guys -- I'm just home for a visit and then back to mom's. She did well with the teeth surgery -- it was in the oral surgeon's office and she was knocked out. She hates dentists and has avoided them for years -- this was the price she had to pay (NOTE -- that's my way of saying visit your dentist at least 2x a year.) She started having chest pains before the procedure which scared the heck out of me -- they ran an EKG before and during and it was good -- looked like anxiety. She's not eating well, but she does seem to be OK, and thank God antibiotics don't seem to affect her like they do me!LL - I still have lunch penciled in but found out this weekend I have a Confirmation that Sunday (the oldest son of my oldest friend)so I'm iffy. Will you email me to assure me you are still going to be there. I don't know when I'll know for sure, and I'll be offline most of the week (work, school, mom's). JUST let me know if you are NOT going to go. Also, what time?BTW - glad to hear about the Remeron working. What a relief. I still want the big L back too.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Mary -How about sending your husband to the Ritz over by Echelon Mall for a movie to two? Or bring him to lunch with you -- it would be nice to know one of us won't be running for the bathroom after eating







Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Today's Joke:*A doctor answers his phone and hears the familiar voice of a colleague on the other end of the line."We need a fourth for poker," said the friend."I'll be right over," whispered the doctor.As he was putting on his coat, his wife asked, "Is it serious?""Oh yes, quite serious," said the doctor gravely. "In fact, there are three doctors there already!"*Quick Wit*Only in America......do we use the word 'politics' to describe the process so well: Poli' in Latin meaning 'many' and 'tics' meaning 'bloodsucking creatures'.------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yes, I will still be going to Ponzios on Sunday. Husbands/friends are more than welcome to come along. I'll be there at "2 pm." (Hopefully with Imagica, ReeRee, & Shadow). Just go to the podium & I'll put the table under Tracy. I'll probably be there a little before 2 in the lobby. Again I am really skinny & I have blonde hair.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Fun Personality Test,do it and tell me your score. http://www.funone.com/2001/04/test/ ------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John, I scored a 50 and am apparently quite a lovely person







What was your score??[This message has been edited by shadow (edited 05-29-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*40*


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Shadow glad to see your Mom made it out OK. Make sure she drinks some Ensure or Boost so she don't lose to much weight. I hope her dental surgeon gave her some good pain pills. I had tooth pulled last year it was awful I will never do that again if I can avoid it. If you are like your Momma I have a dentist for ya in East Brunswick, he's very gentle and lovable and will work with you if you have no Insurance. Tracey, are we gonna be the only ones there this weekend? Should of planned a shore day instead then







I could of cooked for a few














I scored a 50 too! Now if you want a interesting link to check out.... www.weirdnj.com


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Imagica,That link of yours fits you to a "T"







------------------*John*


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

John,I'm thinking of a word it begins with a P & ends with a K fill in the blanks! That be three blanks.







I didn't realize when I woke up this morning it was pick on Imagica day







[This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 05-30-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Imagica! After doing some thorough research, I came up with these words: plink, plunk, plank, pluck and Pinsk(A city in Russia)...all of which have three blanks to fill in for a word that begins with a P and ends with a K! Was I picking on you? Of course not! I was only trying to describe you at best. Darn! She's going thru that time of the month again!







I have a word that best describes you during those times. It starts with a B and ends with a Y. Now *YOU* fill in the blanks! ALL 4 of them!







Only this time...I'll give you 2 clues! Ready? Ok! Here it goes...1. To have or feel a peculiar tingling or uneasy irritation of the skin which causes a desire to scratch the part affected. 2.To annoy or irritate.Well my dear...if that doesn't help,then I'd suggest you go back to school and get re-educated.







It's so wonderful to hear from you again!







TOO-DA-LOO!!














OOPS!!! I had edited again! Darn! I know how much importance that means to you!







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 05-30-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey LL!We reached a new milestone!! Drumroll please!! .......*300!!!* ------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks, Imagica. I'm moderately good/bad with dentists and go very regularly!!! Mom gets the stitches out Friday. When I told her I had everyone praying for her I mentioned this BB. Sorry I bowed out of Sunday. I have a Confirmation for a boy who is like a nephew to me and just found out last weekend. Tracy sure did try! Glad to hear someone else is a 50--I liked the decription. Have to go back and read John's!!!!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Flowchart -- "Sure Way To Answer Any Problem!!"*







*Always good to have this handy.*...This is especially for you Imagica!







------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 05-31-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ponzios Update: Cancelled Unfortunately, maybe another time. Needless to say I will not be coordinating but I would attend if someone else ever decided to give it a whirl.Yeah, 300!!! Lotronex looking good for re-release in the summer. I still won't get excited though, plus Remeron has been great for me! Which is great because in 10 days I will be pigging out in Vegas!By the way, my score was a 48.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*BRING ON THE LA LAKERS!!!*------------------*JohnGO PHILA 76ERS!!!*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I had a super great weekend!!! It was SO much fun. I went out with my friend Vanessa, from Ocean City & my old Ex-Boyfriend again (not John, Dave) It was a great weekend except...I had a horrible D attack. I was at a restaurant with Vanessa. I felt it coming on & took 3 Immodiums. Still no luck. I went into the restroom & it was packed. I fled across 2nd St. to a bar that I knew all TOO well. I spent many of nights in this one. It was the bar that my ex-boyfriend, John, worked at for years - where we first met. I am filled with feelings of disgust when I think of him. I had to talk to him recently about a matter that was unattend to. When he talked to me, he sounded revolted at the mere sound of my voice...like I made his skin crawl. His "Sorry, I'm an a-hole",was filled with no emotion at all. Like someone was saying "I'm going to brush my teeth". I don't get how you can love someone for 4 years & be revolted by them within a day (& then some). I'll never get it, nor do I care anymore. I'm enjoying life again & hope to not have anymore re-occurences with him or my D! LOL6 days until Vegas! I hope the Remeron doesn't let me down again. I will bring lots of Immodium just in case. Pat - how's it going with your Mom?Have you had any D since you started your Zofran?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, guys - home on the fly - mom has had some trouble after the surgery and I'm staying with her. Keep her in your prayers, please.LL - The Z is good but not perfect. Enjoy Vegas.May I (a non sports chick) add: GO SIXERS.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I will be glued to the TV tonight, CBS Evening News is having a segment on Lotronex/IBS. Hopefully some good news will come out of it. I will pray for Shadow's mom & my Lotronex.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I saw the CBS segment on Lotronex with Maria & Corey. It has given me a little more hope. They said its come back is "likely" to happen with strict guidelines. This would be the answer to my prayers!!! I got another her "attack" yesterday. I don't think the Remeron is going to do the trick after all.I am going to either have to increase the dosage (which would make me SO sleepy) or have to go onto a Remeron / Levbid combo. I'll call my doctor & see what the deal is.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, Trace, if the attacks are relatively spread out don't give up on the Remeron. I had the wrost D of the last four or five years Tuesday -- barely made it, had to scream for a neighbor to take mom back to the dentist (I kept trying and running back home for the potty -- but I think it was stress and mayonnaisey potato salad combined. Opped more Zofran and Immodium and was good yesterday and today (and after eating pizza).


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Sweet Thing - Great Fun http://www.gotlaughs.com/funpages/sweet_thing.cfm ------------------*JohnGO PHILA 76ERS!!!*


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

OK, I'm a Texan, but I peeked in this thread. Still, I'm routing for the 76ers (tired of the Lakers)! My hub used to live in Phillie, and I used to live in New Jersey long ago. Does that count?!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Y'all are welcome, HipJan. Many of us, after all, are from S o u t h Jersey.Where's hubby from, and where did you live in NJ?Oh, yeah, go Sixers. (We're tired of the Lakers, too.)


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

The hubby's from S. Carolina but has also lived in Phil., S. Cal., and Louisiana. When I was a kid, I lived for a short while in Northern NJ (Wyckoff)...I loved it there, and it seems some of my closest friends are either from NJ or NY.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Just checking back in. STILL live in Phila and STILL am IBS -C. Hey, did that Cape May Poster ever return?------------------Charter Counselor of the United Federation of Planets


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi you all,I was at the urologist today. I had a kidney stone back on Mar 15. Since then I've had more bloodwork,three 24 hr urine specimens to give,a cat scan and an ultra sound. Today the specialist read to me my results. I have a high oxalate content in my urine. So I must reduce that amt of foods and drinks that contain oxalates. He also found some microscopic traces of blood in my urine. He ordered a cytozogy (sp) for more testing. I have to call back in 2 weeks for those results. Sometime in Nov-Dec this year,the doc wants another 24 hr urine spec and I will have another appt to see him either in Dec or Jan. If the microscopic amts of blood are still present,then he will have to do further testing. ...Not looking forward to that. They had inserted a scope thru my older brother's urethea to check his bladder out...I assume they'll do the same to me. AARRGH!! My brother said that it was not painful,but discomforting. I've never had a catheter-like procedure done to me before. ...I'll keep my fingers crossed.Til next time...------------------*JohnGO PHILA 76ERS!!!*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John - sorry to hear that. It doesn't sound pleasant.Hey, where is everyone? I'm away for a few days and no one posts???? Heading back to my mother's tomorrow. She's still not totally back on her feet. "Talk" to ya next week.P.S. Looks like our Sixers are losing.


----------



## Coreyn (Jun 3, 2000)

New Milford here


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Anyone from the Middlesex area? It is so disgusting outside today! Just thought I'd share that, like you don't already know. Happy fathers day to all the fathers. I will be spending fathers day with my dad and family. Been a while because Mom passed last September after a long battle with Alzheimers and it seems that with each holiday that comes it is hard for Dad but at least we get to spend it with him-rain or shine.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi, I'm back from Las Vegas. I had such a good time!!! I was not lucky with the slots though. I didn't win a dime, but I had SO much fun. There are so many cute men there. Met a few, but they all live on the west coast. Boo Hoo.John, I had the scope done too. It doesn't hurt. It wasn't even uncomfortable. I was scared crapless though. I had crystalized clusters (caused by being on Levbid). Drink plenty of water with squezzed lemon in it. That prevents kidney stones & clusters.I have to get back to the pile on my desk. Talk to you later.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL,Welcome back!







Sorry you had no luck on winning and men,however I'm glad you had a great time.







Besides,us men around our neck of the woods are much better.







Thanks for sharing your past experiences with the scope...I'll keep that in mind. I do like a twist of lemon in my water. Perhaps I'll put some Realemon in there.







Wifey and I are heading to AC overnight. She's planning to pick up a complimentary 13" color tv from the Tropicana later this afternoon. She earned it...played and lost enough! Have a good weekend!







LL...get back to your desk pile!







------------------*John*


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Good Morning, PA & NJ...Hope you're all doing well today!







Mary, did you get my email? John, did you have a nice time this weekend? We love the Tropicana, and we'll be going at the end of August for a tournament/vacation. Can't wait! Have a good one, guys...Dee


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi everyone,LL glad you had a great!John I did get your answer on the thread but gonna have to do a search for it....Dee, no I didn't get it. As far as I know. Please resend and put something in the "subject" line so I'll know it's from you and not some porn mail







Another beautiful day here isn't it.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*The Real Wedding Vowels!* http://www.funtown.com/wedding/pic.jpg [This message has been edited by John754 (edited 07-21-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Still stuck behind my pile of work. It really adds up in a week. I might go to Ocean City this weekend to visit a friend. Looks like we are all shore bound. I realized 2 things on vacation...1) I must start looking for a townhouse or apt. 2) I need to take more vacations!


----------



## stay2654 (May 9, 2001)

Im from Northern NJ. Wayne area. Email me if you all meet.stay2654###hotmail.com


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm hooooooommmmmmme.Hi, guys - missed ya.Been playing more of the dentist gig with mom and staying at her home. Had a conference in Philly Wed-today. Mom is in less pain, I got a good test result back, hoping that lifts the horrible downer I've been on.Did I mention I'm hoooommmmmme????


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, How's your mom? Hello there in Wayne, NJ! Where is that exactly? Near Union, etc?I'm still torn...rent, buy, rent, buy? AH!!!I am going to the Real Estate Agent on Mon. (my friend's mom). I'll probably see a lot clearer after I start to search again.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL - Mom is making progress -- slow progress and not still herself yet -- but progress.The rent or buy issue depends on a number of things, including your salary. What can you cover? Do you need the tax benefits of owning a home? Do you crave space? What's your lifestyle like? I'm a firm believer in buying if it suits you, but it doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm going to the realtor's office tonight to get some prices, so I can weigh the options. I would like my own house but I can't afford it. Actually I know I can't afford it. That's why I am going to look at townhouses / condos. I want to live in Cherry Hill or Mt. Laurel. That I do not want to bend on. From what I found out the prices are $65,000 for a 1 Br. condo, $85,000 - $135,000 for townhouse, $135,000 plus for a house. I heard that townhouses & especially condos are REALLY hard to get rid of. I'm thinking either buy the townhouse or rent for 1 year & see how things go & see what I can afford. It is SO confusing. I'm sure after meeting with the realtor I will have more clarity. I'm single & I'm not going to have any roomates, so all the bills will be on me.I'll keep you posted. All I know is I want to get out of my house sometime shortly!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*How's this one for IBSers on the job!*







*To All Employees:To maximize productivity and make us more efficient, we are going to modify all work areas as shown above: It is expected that this change will increase productivity by approximately 4.58%.*------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That's too funny.Well, after reviewing my finances etc. I have made a decision...about time right? I'm going to rent for a year or two. I'm down to 2 different apt. complexes & will pick one by tomorrow. Both are in Cherry Hill.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am moving out the end of Sept. into a really beautiful apt. in Cherry Hill. I am dropping off my deposit today during lunch.I can't wait.They are having an IBS get together in Maryland. I think it is July 15. It is funny to read becuase they are going through that pick a place stage. But they are very close to making a decision. I am curious to see how it goes.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Congrats, Trace. Let us know how it is.John - any way you can email me that guy on the toilet at work cartoon? I have no idea how to pick it up and would love to forward it to some people.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

For some reason my post of a few days ago didn't "take."LL - glad to hear the news. How many bathrooms







?John - can you email me that work cartoon? I don't know how to copy it.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Shadow,this is the best I can do. http://www.butlerwebs.com/jokes/toilet-cartoons.htm For the pic itself. http://www.butlerwebs.com/jokes/images/off...roductivity.jpg ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 06-29-2001).]


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Gang -Thought you would enjoy this. My fifth godson turns two shortly, and we're celebrating his bd on the 4th. I've been nominated to buy his potty!!!! Ya gotta laugh, huh?Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Computer Comode!*------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

1 big bathroom in my apt. It's HUGE! Not only is it huge but it has two doors, 1 in Living room, 1 in my bedroom for easy access. LOL


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Enjoy your day!







*------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 07-04-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ohhhhhhh, so quiet. Is everyone on vacation?


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

I wish I were on vacation. Going in August. Do think we'll have Lotronex by then-NOT!!I am getting very discouraged as I sit in my semi-groggy state (I have just started elavil-on day 11) Oh well, just wanted to tell you that someone is here (Middlesex, NJ).


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi. LL and Gang,Did take some days off but stayed nearby. I love my job, but it was nice to have the time off. I finished my last paper for my summer class Tuesday and between Wednesday and Friday read two books just because I wanted to. That felt good.I'm starting to work on my house in preparation to sell it and hopefully (hopefully!!!!) move about 15 minutes away.LL, how's the apartment?John, thanks for the graphics.Hey, where's Imagica?Shadow Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Bear relief!* http://www.nuttypics.com/animals/bearpee/bearpee.jpg *Ahhhh!*------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 07-21-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah, where is Imagica??? Are you out there?I move into my apt. Sept. 29. I can't wait. I have to learn how to cook now. I'm terrible at it. I need a favor for those who maybe haven't signed the Lotronex Petition. Please go to the Lotronex part of the BB. You'll see a Petition update. If you haven't signed it already PLEASE, PLEASE do.I have increased my Remeron to 22 1/2 mgs. & it has been working out pretty well to my surprise. I give it 2 thumbs up. I am surprised that hardly anyone has tried it or had their doctors recommend it for them.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Tell me about Remeron, LL. Does it add weight? That would be why my doc wouldn't consider it for me. My Zofran is still good, but not as good as it was -- I was prescribed two pills a day. When I started I took one every other day. Now I'm basically at one a day, but I've been under a lot of stress since April so maybe I should be thankful . . . Shadow


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yo, are you all down the shore?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Too Much Fiber!* http://www.debsfunpages.com/sillypics12/funpic296.gif ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 07-21-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Just got back from NYC actually. I had SO much fun. I was visiting my other ex-boyfriend (not John) but another one. He was in a play. I'm really glad I went. I miss hanging out with him.Remeron did not make me gain any weight. In 12 % of it's patients it increases their appetite. That is a small percentage though. I take 1 1/2 tablet before bedtime. That's 22 1/2 mgs. It works for the most part. I don't like having 'normal' bm's either. I don't like D even more though. So, it's not bad. I have a normal BM every day or 2. I loved Lotronex for that reason...I only went 1 or 2 per week. I shouldn't be complaining that I go like a normal person. But I am not use to it. I am still too Lotronex spoiled. Speaking of...I am getting hooked up with 8 of them (maybe more), for special occasions. I can't tell you how I'm getting them, not allowed.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, Let me know if you give Remeron a try. Imagica - we are worried about you. Are you out there?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

The Remeron sounds pretty good LL.Hey, question for you. Do you know an environmental allergist in CH named Magaziner? If so, what have you heard?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, I will e-mail you about Magaziner. I use to go to an allergist in Cherry Hill named Dr. Genslick but I'm not sure if that was for children or not.I spoke with a GI yesterday. Met him at a coffee shop in Phila. He thinks my symptoms sound more like IBD or Chrones. He wants me to get tested again...blood, stool, colonoscopy, & biopsy. I think I will do all but the colonoscopy & biopsy (not ready yet).He says that I should have never had excruciating pain under my ribs from hip to collar bone & blood in stool. He says these are not IBS sypmtoms. Is that true?I just think I do have IBS because Lotronex & Remeron worked for me. My first colonoscopy was done very poorly. There were notes that intestine was inflammed. Bad GI wrote "probably due to prep". My good GI has told me before that that could've been IBD & he should have taken a biopsy to see & shouldn't have assumed. Who knows?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Wifey and I are going to AC overnight. Hopefully she'll win a jackpot. ...She's overdue.







------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey, Gang. I have been ill lately...lovely kidney infection. Besides that I have been having a lot of fun. My doctor wants me to get another colonoscopy, says I'm due. Also, has anyone ever heard of a new test called prometheus test? It is a blood test that is new. They send the blood to Ca. It is to check for IBD or Chrones. Well, I'm to get that too. I haven't made the appt. yet. I will do it soon. Remeron has still been doing the trick for me. So, John's in AC gambling. I have a Bingo date tonight. How romantic...I don't care it's fun. Where is everyone?


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

I'm still here. Dreaming about vacation and lotronex. Has it been a month since Imagica posted here? I wonder where she is? Doesn't it seem like a lot of senior members are leaving? Or is it just me?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah, it does seem like evreyone is a junior mamber lately? Maybe there was a cure for IBS or they got their hands on some Lotronex without telling us...LOL! That would be the day.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi gang, Sorry I haven't posted in a long time been real sick with my Gerd. It's been literally trying to kill me this last month, it came way too close a couple of times. But hubby has finally gotten a new job so now I'll be able to schedule the emergency endoscope the doctor has been after me about. So how has everyone been doing? Ran into our Diamondgirl on aol last week she had me in stitches till tears were running down my face














Thanks Dee, I needed that. LL, if I came across a cure, this is the first place I'd come that's for sure, now a supply of Lotronex maybe ebay for that







Of course you guys would get a skim off the top of it







As for my ibs it's been pretty quiet the P is gone and just dealing with the C. Figures I can finally enjoy eating again since the C but the gerd makes it well to say the very least really scary. Never in my life could I of dreamt that food would become such an enemy even when I had the D which I would gladly have back in exchange for the gerd. Shadow, I'll be emailing you soon hopefully I have a question for ya so look for my addie. Debbie, thanks for noticing I appreciate that a lot!John, win big did ya? And how is your health that you don't talk about anymore? LL, keeping fingers crossed for ya. Take it ez all, Mary


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Welcome back Mary-Sorry you weren't feeling well.







It seems so many of us are sick these days...I hope things look better for you soon. We missed you.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Imagica, I'm doing fine. Go sell that mansion of yours and move into something smaller. Less aggrevation and stress.







------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Going to the GI on Sept. 21. So, I will fill you in. I finally got rid of the kidney infection. Lost at Bingo...but I'm going to AC this Sat. maybe better luck there. I still had fun though. I'm glad you're back Mary, sorry to hear that you are not well.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Gang -- seems like I've been off for ages. Sorry to hear so many are under the weather.Mary, by all means email me. Bet I can guess the general topic.Heading, I hope, to the shore for a few days the end of next week. Have a conference in Chicago in Sept. and am already panicking about the plane ride and -- you guys will understand -- the cab ride to the hotel. Oy!Pat


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi PA/NJ Peeps,I'm checking in to see how y'all are doing. My IBS has been kicking in a bit again. Don't know why, but I'm trying not to worry about it. That's what I do best sometimes, worry. I've had three surprise attacks since May, and that just brings me way down. I guess I should be thankful that it's only been three attacks, right? Hope you're all hanging in there...







DeeP.S. Mary...you're welcome for the laugh! I just love IM, don't you? Good health to you, girlfriend.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Here is my funny / sad story for today. I went out with an old friend of mine from high school. Haven't seen her for 11 years. We started talking about milk some how & quickly the subject switched to our "health" problems. To my surprise...she has a terrible case of IBS D too! She is pregnant so never had the tests done for it. She was on Lotronex, which didn't help her at all. Of course, I quickly asked..."Do you have ANY left?" She told me she just threw 80 PILLS away 5 DAYS AGO!!!! (She is moving & was cleaning out her medicine cabinet). I asked her if they took the trash yet...too late! There gone, how depressing. That would have lasted 5 months for me.I just can't believe I know yet ANOTHER person with IBS. It seems like everyone has it now. I think I know at least a dozen people personally that have it.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Kind of makes you wonder, huh, LL?Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*How to recognize Mad Cow Disease - Just Hilarious* http://www.gotlaughs.com/p.cfm?p=funpages/madcow.cfm *A Cat Letter - Too Funny* http://www.gotlaughs.com/p.cfm?p=funpages/catletter.cfm ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 08-05-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I won in AC, first time in a LONG time!!! Funny enough I won $ 75.00 on the nickel machine. I threw it all back playing roulette. I know, I know.Either way...I had a lot of fun. Must go again soon! Dave & I have the fever. So, time to start planning trip #2. He has to work the next few weekends so it is going to be hard to plan. I wish he lived in Philly still, like the old days, but no he had to move to NYC. Life is never easy. LOLJohn, that mad cow thing was hillarious! I was laughing so hard.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yes, Tracy, is dating once again. After I swore it off. "Once you are bitten by a snake you are scared of the rope." That is how I'm feeling right about now. I dated Dave 5 years ago for 3 or 4 months. Then we both had 2 reltionships in between. My relationship with John ended 03/19. Dave's ended 1 week later. Now we are back for round #2. How weird?Am I the only single person on this board?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Please, Trace, just tell me this guy is not from Fishtown







Anybody been down the shore lately? I was supposed to be from Thursday through tomorrow. The weather was so bad we packed up Saturday morning and headed home (me with a bad cold in tow). It took me about an hour to get from Ocean City through Somers Point to the Parkway to Rt. 322. Arrgh. . . Thank God my IBS was silent, although I did try to case the route for pit stops.PatP.S. Please put my mother back in your prayers. Another doc visit this week. Oh, and keep me in there too -- my annual GI visit is next week. Come on, together now, can we all say open wide







(Oh - pretty gross humor for someone who is only a few hours out of church. And who says we don't have a sense of humor?)


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*YEEEeeeeaahh! Give DADDY a big smooooochy!*------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Pretty gross John, pretty gross.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, Dave's from Vineland, NJ originally. He now lives in Brooklyn, NY. It's my turn this weekend for the trip up there. Looking forward in seeing him but not the drive. I don't know my way around NYC. He is nice though & is going to meet me on Canal St. - I know how to get there at least so, I'll be fine.Here is my weird news update...the A**hole of the Month Award now goes to my ex-boyfriend John, who Shadow knows plenty about. For all that doesn't remember - He is the one who left me after 4 years during my lunch break! Well, he knew I had his $300 tax refund check, called me at work to ask me if he could pick it up...then picked it up & didn't even say thank you...just gave me a "Later". What a stinking Fishtown Loser!!! A real man would've said thank you, I could've threw away the check & he would have never known about it (that is what I should have done). He can't break up with me to my face, but yet he can come running for the almighty $300 bucks! Which brings me back to my first conclusion...He loved me when it didn't cost him anything, once the apt. / house talk happened, he bolted. I guess I wasn't worth the measly $350 a month. He doesn't even pay his car payments on time & maxed out his credit cards. He got paid the day he desperately needed the $300 check - came salivating over it like a dog! He is a dog. No, dogs are better. You can take the boy out of Fishtown but you can never erase the stink. I miss the ghost of my John, he is dead to me. This Loser is a stranger to me. Farwell & good ridence! He'll be toothless like the rest of them in a few years. Who needs teeth, must spend money on booze & games. He'll wind up with some stupid crack whore.Woow...now I feel better. Thanks guys.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*NICE TRY!!*







*John*







P.S. Come on guys!! Keep this thread alive!!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Very funny, John!....as for keeping this thread alive you have no room to talk since you don't in here anymore. Shadow, sorry you chose a bad week for the shore it's been loevely this past. LL, congrats on letting love back into your heart! Have a great one ya'll![This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 08-18-2001).]


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John, that is about the funniest post you've ever made, and you've made quite a few!!!! I love it. Hell, I've done it (or something close to it). My favorite "gas" ploy when I was younger was to look around to see who had just been so rude







Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

This is dedicated to my dearest friend Imagica. *There Is One In Every Crowd!* http://www.gotlaughs.com/p.cfm?p=funpages/crowd.cfm *And The Blonde Said* http://www.gotlaughs.com/p.cfm?p=funpages/blonde.cfm *Toxic Fumes* http://www.flowgo.com/flowgo2_view.cfm?page_id=4896 ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 08-20-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, I feel better since my last post. Went to NYC...went to my favorite place to shop "Betsey Johnson" & ran around the Met for a bit. It was fun, Dave took me out to dinner. I ordered flounder & it came with the head on it! It tasted good though - after I covered its head in garnish it tasted even better!Labor Day weekend we are going to AC for his B Day. I can't wait. It should be fun.Seems like we are all shore bound. I'm glad to hear everyone is doing ok.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

My not-so-hot vacation ended with a grease fire in my kitchen Saturday. I seem to be OK, house is basically OK. I got the fire out the hard way -- covered most of the pan and used water. NEVER USE WATER ON A GREASE FIRE. Could have been MUCH worse. Went to ER -- BP started at 204/98 and went down to 132/78. EKG and chest xray OK. Claims adjuster comes out Friday. Gastro doc visit Thursday -- keep me in your thoughts.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Pat, that is terrible. I feel SO bad for you. I'm just glad that your ok!!! You will be in my prayers. Let me know what happens at the GI. Who do you see again? When you are there ask him/ her if they can do a new blood test on you call the Prometheus Test - it checks you for IBD & Chrones. Lots of luck. If nothing is working for you try Remeron (30 - 45 mgs) or have you ever tried Levbid?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yesterday, my friend & I went to Buddakan in Philly. It was pretty good. A little pricey but it was different - it is one of those 'pay for the atmosphere' type places. I still think the Continental is still the best. For all of those who have not tried it - you should!!! The Continental Salad, Lobster Mash Potatos, & Black Beans & Rice are killer!!!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL, you're much more daring than I am!! Eating out in Philly, huh?? That bridge seems awfully long sometimes.Hey, gang, here's an embarrassing question (which I'm also posting on a separate thread): how often does your GI do a rectal exam if you are not having any odd (for us







)problems? Mine did not do one yesterday (it's been a year), and that surprised me.Claims adjuster came today -- appliance people are coming Tuesday, waiting to hear on the cleaning people.Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I think this thread should be renamed "The LotronexLover/Shadow Saga"







You two dominate this thread more than the others,including me.







BTW,are you guys brave enough to cross over a bridge into Delaware to stand in a long line to purchase Powerball lottery tickets?







I'm heading there Sat before the drawing. Next Powerball Jackpot EstimateSaturday, August 25, 2001 $280 Million ($162.9 Million- cash option) Good luck! http://www.powerball.com/powerball.shtm ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 08-24-2001).]


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I won $10 total from Sat's Powerball Lottery. Oh well...better than nothing at all.------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Rectal exam? Meaning Proctoscope, colonoscopy, or the ol' finger trick? I unhappily get the ol' finger when ever I visit my GI. It can be once a year - can be more. Actually, Sept. 21 it will be that time of year again.Shadow & I post the most because we have such fun packed lives. Between the fires, the illnesses, & the flight of loved ones during our lunch breaks - we have much to ###### about. Speaking of the Fishtown Loser, he did not pay his car payment on time AGAIN!!! He is really working my nerves! Come on John, like the sands through an hour glass...these are the days of our lives. How do you win $ 10.00 only on the lotto, is that possible? I am going gambling in 5 days, I'm addicted to that money wheel game. Have any of you ever tried it?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

> quote:Come on John, like the sands through an hour glass...these are the days of our lives. How do you win $ 10.00 only on the lotto, is that possible? I am going gambling in 5 days, I'm addicted to that money wheel game. Have any of you ever tried it?


LL, We got three numbers on one of those Powerball tickets. We're heading to the Tropicana in AC this Sat for two nights. Yes I've tried that Big Six wheel. The percentages of winning on it are the lowest of all the table games. I haven't played it in years. The casinos thank you for your contribution.







Good luck to you on Sat...You'll need it!







Wifey on the other hand is partly responsible for all the improvements that were made recently at the Trop.







They're planning to build another parking garage and another tower for more rooms. Yes the house will always have the advantage.







For you,Shadow and Imagica,I have something special for you all. Hee hee!







*Just Because You Have One...* http://www.gotlaughs.com/funpages/haveone.cfm ------------------*John*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I didn't know that had the lowest percentage of winning, is that true? I won on it last time. What does everyone gamble on when they go to AC? I do the slots & the money wheel (sometimes roulette but I'm not good at it). I saw something really weird last time...it looked like Dominos but it was a game called Tiles. Have you ever seen it? I think it is an asian game. I heard Baccarat was fun too, but I have no clue on how to play. I like the Trop & Resorts. I think on Sat. I will go to Resorts because then you can walk through the little passways & go to the Taj & Showboat. Or maybe I'll go to the Trop & yell Johns name really loud until I find him. LOL Only Kiddin'.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah, I meant the old finger trick.John, John, John, I sense verbal envy here







That's OK, we treasure you anyway.No way did I venture to Del. One of our managers lives there -- we kicked in money and he picked them up. We won $4 on the $40 we pooled. Yipee.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*LL*,To the best of my knowledge,it is true about the Big 6 wheel. Consider yourself lucky to win on it the last time. More people gamble on the slots than the tables,however I believe Craps,Let it ride,Roulette and Mini Baccarat are the preferred table choices. I'm not so sure about the others like Pai Gow,Sic Bo and Blackjack. Baccarat is an easy game I've heard however,it requires big bucks to wager. You'll end up finding wifey inside the Trop instead of me. Save your breath! LOL







I don't gamble! I'll either be in my room or outside walking about the boards. If I knew what you looked like and which casino you play. I would pay you a brief visit to wish you good luck. Then I can yell out your BB name,LotronexLover!!! Boy would that attract attention!! They'd all think I'd gone nuts!! LOL!!







I think your name is Tracey...right? Not sure. *Shadow*, I'm so flattered that you treasure me.







Don't tell hubby. OK?







I can't believe that you're such a wimp to not travel to Del. Lucky for you one of your managers lives there! At least you won $4. Don't spend it all in one place.







*A Salute To Honor YOU TWO!* - SUPRISE!!! http://www.flowgo.com/flowgo2_view.cfm?page_id=15476 ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 08-29-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'll probably be in the Trop or Resorts, so if you are in there ... This is what I look like - 5'5, skinny, with long light blonde hair, I always wear black or baby blue. I'm 29 years old & my boyfriend will probably stand out more than me. We are surgically attached when together (because of the whole distance thing). He has a silver tooth, & LOTS of tattoos on forearms & base of throat (will probably be wearing his big, black glasses). We will probably be lingering around the money wheel, roulette, or slots. I think we will be there in the evening time. You sound like day gamblers. Are you going in the evening or day? Seriously if you are around in the evening - if you see me, come say hi! Yes, my first name is Tracy. Now I'm scared of the wheel but I stink at roulette. I should start to learn some new games, huh?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL,I'm 5'6",47 years old,olive complexion,dark brown hair balding on the top,trimmed mustache and beard. A little on the heavy side about 185. I usually wear AC or Las Vegas T-shirts. I carry a Nokia cell phone on my right side belt for wifey to reach me whenever she needs help with her winnings!







HA HA!! Fat chance!







I may not visit Resorts,but it depends on what time of the eve you're talking about. I may retire around 10:30PM. Unless the boards are crowded,I may not walk to Resorts,however Trop,I will. We'll be there Sat and Sun eve,and leave Mon morn. I'll have to go up closely and check out each tattooed man for a silver tooth. LOL! I'll ask them each to smile. HA HA HA!! I'll get dirty looks I'm sure! I'll yell: *"Hey Tracy "L"!!!"* Hey! I got an idea!! How about me paging you over casino PA system? Although the gamblers on the floor will be so noisy,I doubt if anyone could hear their name over the loud speakers. I could ask for Tracy "L" (LotronexLover). What do you think? BTW, stick to the wheel and try betting higher amts on the $1.00 denom instead of smaller amts on the higher denoms. If you play Roulette,bet on even or odd, black or red...50/50 odds. Craps,bet on the "come" or "don't come" line. Once again...50/50 odds. If you have any ideas on your own, please let me know. I'll be here til early Sat morn. ------------------*John*[This message has been edited by John754 (edited 08-30-2001).]


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I will be gambling on Sat. evening probably between 8pm & ? am. And probably on Sunday during the day. That's a good idea to page me, but you might miss me or I may not be there. You can try it once anyway, just page Tracy & Dave or Tracy Z. On Sat. I will be wearing a baby blue dress that looks fuzzy with black open toe shoes (red toenail polish) LOL. Dave has three broken hearts on forearm & red scissor looking tattoos at base of his throat. Not many people have red ink at the base of their throat so that may be a good way to spot us. He wears BIG black glasses too. He may look a little freaky but he is a really nice guy. Which shirt will you be wearing probably - Las Vegas or AC? Do you know what color it is?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey Gang, how was your holiday week end?I lost $ 30.00. I was down $60.00 until I had luck again on the nickel machine. I think for now on I'm going to stick to nickles, it is the only thing I win on.I had SO much fun. I finally made it to the Trop about 1 am. I looked for you, John. But no luck, you were probably sleeping by then. Did you or wifey win?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

We had a busy weekend here. Planning a more relaxing one for this weekend. A trip to the beach and maybe some orchard picking. Gee, is anyone surprised that Tracey & John didn't hookup?







[This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 09-07-2001).][This message has been edited by Imagica (edited 09-07-2001).]


----------



## hwllbanger (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm from Cherry Hill, NJ also.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome new Cherry Hill person. Worked there for years. Live in Glo Co.Had a great holiday weekendWent to a church gala tonight and did not have an IBS attack (yet) even though we did not eat until 10 p.m. Skipped the salad, soup, veggies and ice cream of course


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah, another person from Cherry Hill! East or West? I'm on the West side.I have been so busy moving. 18 days to go! The time has finally come. I tried a restaurant called Swanky Bubbles on Sat. It was SOOOOO good (Front st, near Market). They have Lobster Risotto & a drink called a Bellini...I was in heaven. I could have dealt without the loud music though. I guess I'm getting old. I went to NY on Sunday & had a lot of fun. Now my sister is here visiting for a week. We are going to go pet the cows in Lancaster again. WooHoo.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi,On July 30th, NJPIRG stood up with Governor Donald DiFrancesco as hesigned the strongest managed care plan accountability law in the country.Under the new law, effective November 1st, managed care patients in NewJersey who are seriously harmed by their health plan's decision to deny ordelay a health care service will have the right to sue in state court.I am writing to you because the New Jersey law is threatened by recentaction in the United States Congress. Unfortunately, before the ink fromthe Governor's signature was dry on the new state law, Patients' Bill ofRights legislation passed by the United States House of Representativesincluded language that would pre-empt the New Jersey law - rendering itnull and void.Follow the link below to go to a web page where you can e-mail your memberof Congress and ask them to go back and work to ensure pre-emptionlanguage is removed from the final Patients' Bill of Rights legislation. http://pirg.org/alerts/route.asp?id=266&id4=ES BACKGROUNDThe New Jersey right-to-sue law, which passed the New Jersey legislaturenearly unanimously, is broad enough (it applies to 4.7 million managedcare patients) and strong enough to be the tool that health care consumersneed in a for-profit health care system to ensure that their health planis first and foremost responding to their health care needs, and that noother considerations are placed above quality of care concerns.I am writing to you because the New Jersey law is threatened by recentaction in the United States Congress. Unfortunately, before the ink fromthe Governor's signature was dry on the new state law, Patients' Bill ofRights legislation passed by the United States House of Representativesincluded language that would pre-empt the New Jersey law - rendering itnull and void. Even worse is the scope of liability that the House billwould put in place of the New Jersey law. While the New Jersey law holdsmanaged care plans to a standard of quality care based on the standards ofthe medical profession, the House bill only allows a patient to hold theirplans liable to an insurance industry standard of care, based on thetypical care and skill that an insurance claims carrier brings to the taskof reviewing a treatment claim.The pre-emption language was added at the request of President Bush, whomade an agreement with Congressman Norwood of Georgia to introduce the newlanguage. It all happened very fast (within one day), and a tremendousamount of pressure was placed on all members of the New JerseyCongressional delegation to support the Amendment and the House bill.Analysis by state officials from other states with right-to-sue laws, twoProfessors from Rutgers University Law School, NJPIRG, U.S. PIRG and manyother patient advocates, such as Public Citizen and Families USA, agreethe pre-emption language would rollback progress made in the states togive managed care patients stronger rights and legal remedies. Contraryto this analysis, the Governor's Office sent a letter down to the NewJersey delegation stating that the Amendment would not pre-empt New Jerseylaw. The letter had no information as to the basis of the Governor'sOffice's analysis, but one thing is clear - the letter from the Governor'soffice made the difference, as all eyes were on New Jersey and the NewJersey delegation had the votes that would make or break the Amendment.Unfortunately, with the Governor's assurance that the Amendment would notpre-empt New Jersey law, four members of the House voted to allow thepre-emption language to be added to the House bill, which they then votedto pass.The good news is, it's not over yet. The U.S. Senate passed a similarPatients' Bill of Rights in June that supplements, but would not pre-empt,New Jersey's law. This September, the House and Senate bill go to aconference committee, composed of House and Senate members, wheredifferences in the two bills will be ironed out and pre-emption languagecould be removed.Please follow the link below to go to a web page where you can e-mail yourmember of Congress and ask them to work with members of the conferencecommittee to ensure pre-emption language is removed from the finalPatients' Bill of Rights legislation and that legal remedies are based onthe medical profession's standard of quality care. http://pirg.org/alerts/route.aspid=266&id4=ES Sincerely,Dena MottolaNJPIRG Advocate http://www.NJPIRG.org P.S. Thanks again for your support, please feel free to share this e-mailwith your family and friends.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am going to go see Dr. Katz tomorrow. He is my GI. I promised my other GI friend that I would go - it has been a while. Wish me luck & I'll keep you guys posted. I feel fine on the Remeron though. I think they will just set up a colonoscopy appt. My old GI messed it up by guessing my inflammation was due to prep & did not take biopsy for IBD or Chrones. That's why I am pretty sure it is time for another colonoscopy. I am dreading the ol' finger trick that Pat knows & loves. LOL I think we all dread that part of it. Why can't they wait to do it during the colonoscopy & save us the trouble?Hope everyone is well.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hospital Visit* An extremely modest man was in the hospital for a series of tests, the last of which had left his bodily systems extremely upset. Upon making several false alarm trips to the bathroom, he figured that the latest episode was just that, so he stayed put. Suddenly, however, he filled his bed with diarrhea and was embarrassed beyond his ability to remain rational. In a complete loss of composure, he jumped out of bed, gathered up the bed sheets, and threw them out the hospital window. A drunk was walking by the hospital when the sheets landed on him. The drunk started yelling, cursing, and swinging his arms violently, in an attempt to free himself of the sheets. He ended up with the soiled sheets in a tangled pile at his feet. As the drunk stood there, staring down at the sheets, a hospital security guard who had witnessed the entire incident, walked up to him and asked, "What the heck is going on?" The drunk, still staring down at the sheets, replied, "I think I just beat the #### out of a ghost." ------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John, by far THE best joke you have ever posted. That was great. Thanks. An IBSer's delight, too. I am still laughing. Now I have to figure out a way to clean it up and circulate it







Hey, LL, keep us posted on the colonoscopy. You know as much as I don't like the old finger trick, given some of my BMs in my lifetime I've experienced worse things there


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Number 400!!! Shadow,what's so dirty about my joke?------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh - just the word "####" if I were going to send it to any priests. I just didn't send it to them.I did, however, ship it to a lot of other people. It was great!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

How long have you two been on the Internet, that you haven't seen that joke before? Although it usually circulates around Halloween time....


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Shadow! *














HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!














*How old are you? Don't mind Imagica...she probably wishes she can post jokes like that! Geez...what a sorehead!







LL,I did attempt to search you out that Sat eve in AC. Even called,but to no avail. I was sound asleep by the time you arrived at the Trop. I'm an early to bed,early to rise individual.







------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks John. Celebrating 21 is always so exciting, exciting, exciting, exciting . . . I think I'm 2 years younger than you.Hey, Imagica -- it was new to me, and I roared.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I never heard that joke either, but I'll be sure to tell it to many. I went to the GI, who I thought sucked!!! What a waste of trip. Plus he didn't even know what Remeron was! He use to be good but I think he got lazy. He didn't even finger trick me?! Too lazy. He told me that if I wanted to - I can call the office in 6 months & request a colonoscopy. I'm sure I will...but not with him! I am going to go to my grandmom's & uncles's GI, Dr. Davidow. They really like him. I'm moving on Saturday. I can't wait. It is amazing how much stuff one can accumulate. I'm not even a pack rat. The hard part will be unpacking it all! Arrggghhh!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Good luck with the move LL.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

FOR US IBSERS !!! WIN FREE TOILET PAPER!!! NO JOKE!!! Click onto this link for complete details: http://www.wintoiletpaper.com ------------------*John*


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Classic Game Of Asteroids - Really Cool !!! * http://www.fun-town.com/asteroids/asteroids.cfm Instructions: (Use keyboard controls to play)H - HyberspaceS - Start gameD - Remove stars off screenM - Mute soundP - Pause gameUp Arrow - Forward thrustDown arrow - Backward thrust-> - Turn Clockwise<- - Turn counterclockwise------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where have all the Jerseyans gone?????


----------



## TheDude0306 (Mar 10, 2001)

Parsippany, NJ the KING of C-IBS


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey John did I tell you we have the orginal version of the all the old activion games on a old packard bell which is about all it's good for anyway. Hey Shadow how are you doing? Did you get through your tough times, ok? You've been in my thoughts a lot lately. Nice to meet you Dude, welcome to the thread.Haven't been on much lately no need to now that I have finally got my IBS under control. With very little help from the doctors I might add. LL, how's the lovelife treating you?Deebie, are you still around?Dee, I know you don't get on much but saying hhi is a nice way to keep in touch. If anyone has anyone in the military your in my thoughts strongly, keep the faith.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I've been busy at work. Love life is good, but has its ups & downs. My sister is visiting me for a few days. Then my friend, Chris, from Ca. is flying in to visit me. So it shall be quite eventful at the new apt.I still haven't gone food shopping since I moved there, 09/29. I haven't had the time yet. That's sad.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Dude.Thanks for the words Imagica. Need lots of prayers for two weeks from now -- that's the six-month followup. The panic is driving me up a wall.Hey LL - sounds like you are having fun. Good!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have been telling that joke all week about the ghost. Nobody I know has heard of it. We must all live in a box.I'm glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hope that box has a toilet


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I guess everyone here has been busy. That's a good thing.Everything has been going really well for me in the last week or so. I have been in touch with a lot of my old high school friends. So, that's been fun. Still working on apt. I love antiques, marble, and gold. I did my apt. in Roccoco / Louis the 14th / french provencial.Everyone who visits me says - I feel like I'm at my grandmoms. LOL I don't care I love it!!!!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Good for you, LL. Best of luck with the new place. You should post pix.Shadow


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey LL & the gang!I'm heading out of here on Sat early PM and flying to Disneyworld for a 6 night stay. I'll return again briefly on Fri 10/26 in the mid afternoon. Sat 10/27,we head to the Tropicana in AC,NJ for an overnight stay. Then Mon 10/29,it's back to the grind again. I'll post some more jokes on the BB before I leave and I will most likely resume again on Mon 10/29,however if I have time,I may post on the BB and e-mail to a few cyberbuds. Now you kids behave while I'm on leave.







------------------*John*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

The playground is never the same without you


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, let out a yell from all of us on Magic Mountain! Have a wonderful time and enjoy the warm weather.I am getting really funny comments on my apt. from my friends. "Mafia Haven, Very French Revolution, very Loius the xvi, it looks like a museum in here, I feel like I'm at my grandmoms, give me a pair of sunglasses, & elvira's lair at channel 48". So, it's a little gaudy & gold. I wish I had a scanner to show you guys pics.


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

If you mean me, Yes I am still here. I've been feeling very funky of late, more than usual. Like I am anxious about something but don't know what. IBS is out of control but I am alive and it can always be worse as we all know too well. Anyway, the weather is great, it's Friday, mu kids are behaving so things are good. John have a wonderful vacation. We were in DisneyLAND this summer and I loved it as did the family. That's a place where you can forget about your troubles. (And there are lots of clean bathrooms and surprisingly no lines-for the bathrooms, that is







)


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have a lovely cold today. I feel like poop. I have the whole fevery / weak thing going on. I hope it goes away by Friday, my friend is here from Ca. It must be nice to be John right about now, in sunny Fl. riding on the back of Dumbo.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I feel so much better now. I think I had pharyngitis as usual. I can never just get a cold. It always has to turn into something more.I went to NY on Sunday to see Dave and he took me to dinner & to see a play in Times Sq. It was sweet. I needed that.My friend went back to Ca. & now I have two more visitors coming in the end of Nov. My sister & her old roommate. These past 2 months have just been crazy with visits. I haven't hardly had any time to lounge around alone in my new apartment. But I guess I'll have plenty of time for that in the future. I love living by myself - it's wonderful!!!Has John come back from Fl. yet? If so, how was it?!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi folks! Thanks for thinking of me.







I'm sorry I took so long to respond. I waited purposely for these photos to arrive just for all of you to view. They will be available on the net until 11/27. Maybe some of you can e-mail me a photo of yourself...please? I'd love to see what some of you look like!







*Photos from my Disneyworld Trip* *Photo 1 - Me w/Donald* http://kodak53-2.photonet.com/pcenter/film...9EPABM3R4/0/384 /0/big13.jpg*Photo 2 - Wifey w/Donald* http://kodak53-2.photonet.com/pcenter/film...9EPABM3R4/0/384 /0/big12.jpg*Photo 3 - Me w/Pluto* http://kodak53-2.photonet.com/pcenter/film...9EPABM3R4/0/384 /0/big11.jpg*Photo 4 - Me in front of Magic Kingdom* http://kodak53-2.photonet.com/pcenter/film...9EPABM3R4/0/384 /0/big10.jpg*Photo 5 - Wifey & I in front of Walt Disney holding Mickey's hand statue w/Castle in the background* http://kodak53-2.photonet.com/pcenter/film...EPABM3R4/0/384/ 0/big6.jpg*Photo 6 - One more of Wifey & I* http://kodak53-2.photonet.com/pcenter/film...384/0/big14.jpg Some of you will now get the opportunity to see me for the very first time. Will I ever get to see you?







john754###ibswatch.com


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

And just what do you think you're going to do with those pictures John?


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hey! Just popping in to say "hi" to everyone! Hope all of you are doing well...I've been keeping very busy lately, and feeling well, so I haven't been on here in a while. Lots of changes! John...really like those pictures! You and your wife are a very cute couple...awwww! Mary...my IM buddy! How are you? Yes, we have to chat again soon! Hey, did you ever try that recipe I sent you? How was it? Take care all...Dee


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I'm having some problems with those links above. I guess I'll have to be online to post them.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, Guys, Haven't been here for awhile. Loved John's pix. LL - you need break from guests







Debbie - know how you feel.Am having a breast biopsy Wednesday. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Shadow, good luck and God Bless. I will add you to my looooong list of aspirations.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Breast Biopsy, did they find a lump? I will keep you in my prayers.John, I didn't get to see your pictures. Can you e-mail them to me? actionplumbingnj###aol.com


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, I e-mailed you a (bad) pic of me & my sister. It was from 2 years ago & I'm sunburnt. I am the blond one. It is the only one I have in the computer.Shadow, when do you go for your test?I'm glad everyone here is still gabbing. I am having a pretty depressing week. My best friend is mad at me and I'm being really insecure about Dave bumping into his "first love" that now lives in NY too. They are going to hang out & catch up & I hate to admit it but it makes me nervous. Especially because I do live in NJ. He says that he is not interested, but would a person tell you if they were? NO WAY! Not until something happened that is. Arg! What a week.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, thanks for the pics! They're cute. I miss Disneyland now. I am feeling a little bit better today. My friend & I made up. I am still feeling a bit insecure with the Dave bumping into his ex thing. I think it is left over baggage from my past ex. Who, to my surprise paid his car payment last month (the one I stupidly co-signed for).


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Had the test Wednesday, LL. Still waiting for results.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Good luck Shadow, please keep us posted. We are all praying for you.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2001)

Hey everyone .. I am from Brookhaven PA .. Could you imagine all of us getting together in a ONE bathroom home? just a little humor .. Its hard enough with only one bathroom in my house with four people!! Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Amanda. I have a cousin in Brookhaven.Hi, guys, I've been posting on the Meeting Place and just came back here. The biopsy result: BENIGN!!!!!! Having trouble healing, but all in all . . . Pat


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Shadow, been meaning to ask and now I see: Thank God. Stay well, will ya?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Working on it Debbie, afraid someone will send me to Maine if I keep this up!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Aha! I knew it. I found out that John, my ex- boyfriend is dating his "friend" the Fishtown Pass Around! He dated her about 8 years ago. She cheated on him with his best friend & has literally slept w/ or dated everyone else in that group. I guess she ran out of fishtowners & went back to loser #1. She'll cheat on him, AGAIN. Like my boss says - water sinks to it's own level. I'm still happily dating my guy from NYC. But I thought the new news way quite enlightening for me (& for Pat who helped me through the rough times).I got drunk (which I don't do often) & had SO much fun on Saturday. Life is good.


----------



## Wallflower (Apr 16, 2001)

LL,You know what they say...What goes around,comes around. BTW,Do you like my new name?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John that is such a cute screen name. Did you get sick of the other one?


----------



## Wallflower (Apr 16, 2001)

Nah,not really...I just wanna give my other name a rest.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ain't life interesting, LL?Hey John -- I don't know if Wallflower suits you. It would be like calling me QuietGirl.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That's true, John is FAR from a wallflower. We should think of a name that suits him better. Any suggestions? LOLCan't wait until work is over. I am going shopping on South St., out to dinner, & then to my friends art show. It's first Friday in Philly so I will go art gallery hopping in Old City for a change. I usually get there too late too see the exibits. But this time I plan to leave right after work. Besides I am craving food from the Continental like mad! If you never ate there - you should! Be warned that they have the WORST restrooms ever for an IBS-er! They have shower curtains rather than metal stalls. Can we say noise pollution? NO privacy on the loo.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Shadow, You're anything but Quietgirl.







How about "PartyGirl"?







LL, I'm always open to suggestions. You're new name oughta be "LooLover"







As for me...you can call me anything but late for dinner.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am going to go to the doctor on Thurs. I have been doing really well on the Remeron. But sometimes I still have attacks. I am going to ask her to either increase the Remeron, or give me perscription Immodium. That stuff gets expensive over the counter. Or she may have some other type of suggestion. Who knows.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Got some lovely news today, ready for a shocker!?John is laid off, no gets better. He knocked up his girlfriend. She's keeping it. I'm sure he is miserable. I guess condoms were too expensive, like a baby isn't. Good ridence to lost trash.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

On a lighter note. A much lighter note...you should all go see this movie called "Amalie". It is a French flick, it was really good. It's about life simple pleasures & finding love (blech, only kidding) with more to it than that. It is pretty funny too.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Uh, John, PartyGirl doesn't quite cut it. Maybe my name should be Middle-of-the-Road Girl.LL, glad you're rid of the other John and glad they are "keeping" the baby.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I think he is miserable about having a baby right now. He is laid off & probably won't be allowed to come back. I hope he is miserable. I know that is bad, but hey, I'm still venting. Tonight I am seeing Vanilla Sky. I'll let you know how that one is.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Vanilla Sky was very confusing. It was so-so. However, I think Amelie was 50 times better. I went to the dr. yesterday. I gained weight, I am now 115 lbs! That is the heaviest I have ever been. She upped my mgs of Remeron to 45. I had a few short attacks through out the last month or so. I think it is the stress over the pregnancy news & some other problems. She also gave me prescription immodium. I can't remember the name. Starts with "La" or "Lo". I will use that only if I have an attack. But I don't think I will now that I take 45 mgs of Remeron. I'll let you know what foregoes.Everybody have a nice holiday!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm glad I like you LL -- 115 pounds? 115 pounds? (she shrieked). That's my left thigh. On a good day. Without pantyhose on.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Just a quick note, Shadow has the perfect name I mean really how often do you not see your shadow? I mean really now? LOLHey everyone long time no see! Yeah, yeah, I know shaddup John, no comments form the peanut gallery.Hope everyone's good! Well, just stopping before going to JcPenny's can't believe we still have shopping to do at this late in the holiday! HAPPY HOLIDAYS ALL!!!*Sage advise, never marry a procrastinator if your one too.....


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

A Holiday wish! http://www.sendafriend.com/cmaswishes/


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow you are hilarious! So, did anyone get anything good? Dave got me one of those Fabrege looking eggs (I always wanted one). It has red stones all over it & a heart. It sits on top of a music box that plays You Light Up my Life. He thought it played My Way. My boss got me plenty of great gifts & a nice fat bonus.Christmas Eve was terrible for me. I had a nice time in Vineland at his parents house....until Dave hurt my feelings beyond belief. He was going to leave me by myself on Christmas Eve to go take care of a drunken friend in Philly. Ouch! He decided not to go because personsally I don't think he wanted to leave his parents. At least I know where I fall on the priority list. I am still really upset about it. Nothing like a nice reality check.So, how was everyone elses holiday? Merry?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Men are so high school. On top of my last story...Dave went TO the girl that needed his help on Christmas Eve & told her EVERYTHING I said. I never told him not to go, plus I waited hours after he decided not to got to tell him how I felt. Like a 15 year old - he ran & told her that he did not see her that night because I would be mad. Ok, reality check # 2. Priority list...slipped 3 notches down. Immaturity level 9.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL, That's a real bummer. I'm sorry to hear about that. Keep your chin up. I'm confident that eventually you'll do better. We men aren't all so high school. I was lucky when I met wifey 26 years ago. Someday soon,you'll be in a similar situation as I.







I'm heading to the Tropicana in AC overnight on New Year's eve. Wifey and I are gonna see the Beach Boys. I hope the New Year is a happy,healthy and a prosperous one for you all.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*A New Year's toast to you!* http://www.funforwards.com/poems_songs/dec...01/newyears.cfm I'll be at Atlantic City overnight and plan to see the Beach Boys perform. Best wishes for the Holiday and Happiness throughout the New Year! Cheers To You All!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi guys. Wow, our page is dying. I have been really busy at work & a bit down lately. So, I haven't written in a while.John - sorry that I did not respond to your IM's, my boss has been in the office a lot lately & would have a cow if I was chatting.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Happy 30th B Day for me. (04/23/72)Lotronex meeting on 04/23/02. Yippy!!!!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Dave & I broke up last night. We are going to stay friends. He couldn't take the long distance thing any longer. I am a little sad, but not upset. I want to stop wasting my time dating. Unless I think someone is good canidate for my future husband there will be no more than 1 or 2 dates. For now I am staying single for a LONG time. I had enough relationship problems within a year. By the way, is anyone going to the advisitory Lotronex meeting in MD in April?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Boy! This thread is losing it's punch!!! Come on you other locals!!! Let's keep it going!!! Or else...







Hey LL, You're making me feel ancient. I graduated highschool on 6/9/72. Less than 2 months after you were born.







I got married 4/21/79...you were only 7 years old then.







Too bad you're having no luck meeting Mr. Right.







Better luck next time.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Many interesting things to tell you. I'm at work & boss will be back soon. I will fill you in later. Hee Hee.Hope everyone is well. Is anyone going to Bethesda, MD for Lotronex?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yup - this thread has slooowed so much - so I'll commit to stopping in more - how about you?Work is busy, grad school is busy, life is busy. Thank God for all of it.Don't worry, LL - you'll meet the right guy. Don't settle!So John - did you win???


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey LL, I can't wait to hear what you have to say. I'm sitting on the edge of my seat anxiously awaiting the excitement that I'm about to receive.







Shadow, Wifey won $1000 on New Years Day and again on MLK Day. I never win because I don't play.







LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

OK here is the update on my (non)love life. Dave broke up with me because he claimed that the distance (NJ - NY) was getting too much for him. He says that he was tired of missing me & that his acting career was leaving him little time to see me. So, we tried to be friends. I went to see his play (10 lines,







in NY. I was friendly & then he started with the I miss you, smoothcie huggy, stuff. It was nice because we both missed each other so I acted the same way back.He is planning to go to Ca. to try find an agent, try to pitch a tv show idea, & spread his head shots & some film he made (that I don't have the heart to tell him that it stinks) around. So he is just to busy busy with his acting.Hey, I'm fine with friendship. That was always my top priority. We have both been thru a lot & have know each other for a long time. I really care about the guy & friendship is good.BUT...then I go out this weekend with my two girlfriends & one of his friends comes up to me & tells me that he hid the fact we were dating for 2 MONTHS! & this "friend" also tells me that "we overlapped". That they were sleeping with each other during the beginning of our "dating" thing. Also, told me some other minor lies.So, I am waiting for him to call. I am not going to rat the other person out because that is not nice. But basically, I'm going to tell him I know he was lying to me & running around on me. But I will not give him any details.The REALLY messed up thing is this...I don't believe that he was running around with her in the beginning, I DO however believe the hiding our dating for 2 months thing. Why is that...I don't know (well, too long to post) but no matter how you cut it - I caught BOTH of them in lies. I will never get to the bottom of it, so, I am just going to cut the friendship off for now. I am extremly hurt & exrtemly confused. But I actually am not bitter about this. (Even though I may sound it) I am still numb over the John #### & this sadly is just another let down.....But on a normal note...I'm glad your wife won some money, that's always fun! Shadow - How has your health been?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John - wow - so you married the lucky girl, huh?LL - tough break with Dave but you don't sound like it's as major as the John deal. Is that true?Feeling well, thanks LL. Next round of tests is in April. See my sleep specialist next week. I LOVE middle age.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm glad to hear everyone is well. Yeah, it's very minor compared to the John thing.I e-mailed Dave today here is what I wroteave,There is a reason why I have not called you lately & why I wanted to see you that Wed. Basically I can't tell you why with out stabbing someone in the back who confided in me, so, I will not get into details. I am just really hurt & I don't have the energy to deal with something like this right now. I'm sure you understand.Good Luck in Ca., Tracy_________He knows I am still re-cooperating from the John lying situation, so I'm sure he'll understand why I am not going to waste my time with this. Hell, it was just last month that I found out just how pregnant the fishtown pass around was. 7 months!!! That means he left me & got her pregnant 2 month later. Mentally, I am on vacation. I am a strong woman & I will go my own way with people who care about me & who are not ashamed to be with me. Time for a life change I would say. How do I wind up with these people?! Thanks for all the support guys!!!!!







So, what do you think of the e-mail? I think I am the better person in this one.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, Dave called me before he even got the e-mail. What a waste. LOL I don't have the mental energy for this #### anymore. Dave swears up & down that someone is trying to drive a wedge between us. Whatever. Like I said I don't have the energy. He lives in NY, I don't really get to see him at all anymore because he is a big actor now & I'll never get to the bottom of this. The person that tolds me this stuff is a malicious person to begin with. So, I had a truce with him. I'm sure he'll do something else to mess our friendship up anyway. If he does he is Gones-ville. Can you tell I had just about enough?I hope everyone here has a great Valentines Day. Appreciate the person who you are with to the fullest. Good men / women are hard to find. Watch out for those busy restaurant restrooms & have a wonderful time!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL, The e-mail is short and right to the point. Good enough.







I used to think that good looking girls like yourself were always fortunate to find the right guys,but after a few years corresponding with you fellow BBers,I now found out that it is always the opposite. Generally,I find that the good looking girls tend to have a more outgoing lifestyle,therefore catching the eyes of many guys. Unfortunately most of the guys are more likely interested in some form of extracuriccular (sp)activity.







You asked the question..."How do I wind up with these people?" First of all...I'd like to know where do you go to meet "these" people? Perhaps you're too hasty and don't screen these guys thoroughly enough. You're probably looking for love in the wrong places too. My opinion of course...no offense. Years ago,I went to dance mixers and a few clubs,but I came up empty handed. I dated very few in my life and was very lucky to meet wifey on a blind date when I was 20. We married 4 years later and in April,I'll be married for 23 years. You are indeed a strong,able bodied,independent,hard-working woman. You certainly deserve alot better. It is best to pause,take a deep breath...and start all over again. This time,make a further evaluation of yourself and regroup your inner thoughts. A new stragedy or a game plan of sorts would be in order. I hope this makes sense to you. Where there's a will,there's a way. There's a light at the end of the tunnel. I found mine...you'll find yours. Good luck!







P.S. Good men AND good women are truly hard to find.







Shadow, I'm so lucky I have wifey to win those jackpots.







Best of health to you.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, your SO sweet. You are going to make me cry. Yeah, I hate clubs - they are meat markets. Dave I knew through a friend & my ex-loser... I'll admit was a bouncer at a (live music not dance) club turned roofer. I am on dating break right now. 23 years eh? That's great. That means you went on this blind date when I was in 1st grade playing with crayons. You look younger in your pics.Where are you & wifey going for V-Day? Anything special? Shadow, anything planned for you?OH before I forget - you must try Beau Monde!!! It is on 6th & Bainbridge. They have great crepes. My fav rasberry, banana, & nutella. Ummmm. It is my new love. Some Reisling wine & a crepe...ecstacy.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John, what a nice note to LL. It's interesting to read a man's insight.LL, are you sure you have IBS???







I get nervous about restaurants more than 15 minutes from home, while you are out having adventures!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I know isn't he sweet? I really appreciate your kind words & I do understand what you mean. Shadow - it all comes down to that magical 45 mg. Remeron pill. I am doing great on it. It is the next best thing to Lotronex. It works in the same way blocking the same 5ht3 seratonin receptor that Lotronex did. It is about 95% effective for me. I still can't eat a lot of chocolate on it - like I did with Lotronex, but that is no big deal. Small price to pay. I have really severe IBS, worst case my doctors have ever seen. I use to pass my pills out whole & would get "attacks" 15 times a day if not more. I am known through out my dr.'s office as "Ms. Saladshooter". Pain & D attacks like no tomorrow, but I am fine on this drug. What are you taking for your IBS these days?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Gosh LL! You're gonna make me blush. So kind of you to respond twice.







Everybody tells me that I look younger. Maybe when wifey turns 50...I'll trade her for in two 25 year olds.







Hee hee! What do you think about that? LOL







So...you found your new love at the Beau Monde on 6th & Bainbridge eh? Raspberry, banana, & nutella...and some Reisling wine & a crepe...ecstacy. Well,at least you won't get into any trouble with your dessert. Men can be a real pain sometimes.







Wifey and I have no plans for Valentine's Day. We'll be home. I'll get her 2 cards,a balloon and some flowers...perhaps roses. Today,I bought her a newly released Barry Manilow CD.







I'm delighted to hear that Remeron has been working wonders for you,and the fact that is the next best thing to Lotronex. Perhaps you should change your name to RemeronLover.







Congrats to you on your success in controlling your IBS. Let's toast to a happier and fulfilling future.







Shadow, Do you want me to write you a nice note too? OK...you're such a fun loving person to correspond with. You're my favorite Shadow on the BB! "Me and my Shadow...my Shadow and me!"... There you are...a man's insight on his Shadow!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The Dave Saga continues...but is about to end!!! LOL...well as you may have already read in my previous BB post that Dave will do something else to mess this our friendship up he just did. He just bought himself a ticket to Gonesville.He is rude & has no respect for me even as a friend. He called me (3) times from Ca. so far. Once to tell me he would have enough time before heading back to NY to give me my Sees Chocolates & to tell me that he didn't know if he would have enough time to hang out with me - depends on his "busy schedule" (whatever buddy!!!)..(was it not his messege that he left before leaving to Ca to ask me if I would spend time with him when he got back in the 1st place?!), once to tell me he went to a boobie bar & didn't care for those 'types' of bars (can we say disrespectful & rude to tell me that in the 1st place!?), another time to tell me of this cool bar that reminded him of NY (which my Ca friends told me it was yet ANOTHER boobie bar - can we say EVEN RUDER!!!!), and last to tell me he may stay 3 more days to see a band he likes play. Oh, Dave...whatever happened to the "busy schedule". This man can't even keep up with his own lies. Time to hit the road jack!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!!I feel better since my last posting & after deciding to cut Dave off. My life has felt better since (even though it has only been a few days - which will be the start of many). I have good friends and don't need that type of stress in my life. I am a nice, cool chic & don't need his disrespectful, self absorbed behavior in my life. I have WAY too much respect for myself than to deal with his antics.I am thinking about vacation already & I think a trip to Europe may be in store. Have any of you been to Europe? Suggestions?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey! If you have any questions about traveling to Europe. Why don't you start a thread on "The Meeting Place" BB.


----------



## chevyprincess91 (Feb 17, 2002)

i'm from nj. about 10 min. from cherryhill. i would love to talk to people with the same problems. oh yeah by the way i'm a 18-f


----------



## chevyprincess91 (Feb 17, 2002)

i'm from nj. about 10 min. from cherryhill. i would love to talk to people with the same problems. oh yeah by the way i'm a 18-f


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Welcome Chevy! When did you first start to get IBS? I got it at an early age too...around when I was 15. John, thanks for the advice (once again). I will try to post something. I need a bathroom friendly country! I'm sure everyone can help me with that. I really would like to go to Australia but I don't know if that is in the cards for this year.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Welcome Chevy! When did you first start to get IBS? I got it at an early age too...around when I was 15. John, thanks for the advice (once again). I will try to post something. I need a bathroom friendly country! I'm sure everyone can help me with that. I really would like to go to Australia but I don't know if that is in the cards for this year.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey I posted on the meeting place & got a hand full of responses. I am more confused than ever about where to go, but opinions have been helpful.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey I posted on the meeting place & got a hand full of responses. I am more confused than ever about where to go, but opinions have been helpful.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Update:We are leaning towards Paris & Brussels. Paris looks beautiful. Portugal looks , well, like the jersey shore but smaller. If I am going to go to a beach it must be white sandy beaches with crystal blue water (Caribbean). Greece looks pretty but not compared to the Caribbean.My game plan is to go to Paris & Brussels in May (probably) & take 4 days in June or Aug to go to Carribean possibly with my sister.







Anyone else going away this summer. If so, where?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Update:We are leaning towards Paris & Brussels. Paris looks beautiful. Portugal looks , well, like the jersey shore but smaller. If I am going to go to a beach it must be white sandy beaches with crystal blue water (Caribbean). Greece looks pretty but not compared to the Caribbean.My game plan is to go to Paris & Brussels in May (probably) & take 4 days in June or Aug to go to Carribean possibly with my sister.







Anyone else going away this summer. If so, where?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

The Olympic Snacker (FUN NEW Game!!) http://www.funtown.com/snacker/snacker.cfm


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

The Olympic Snacker (FUN NEW Game!!) http://www.funtown.com/snacker/snacker.cfm


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Chevy. What county are you in? I'm in Gloucester, and I think LL is in Camden County.Hey LL - I hear there are a lot of street-side potties in Paris - sounds good to me


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Chevy. What county are you in? I'm in Gloucester, and I think LL is in Camden County.Hey LL - I hear there are a lot of street-side potties in Paris - sounds good to me


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oops - just read older posts.Thank you, John, for the Shadow tribute!!







LL - I'm still on Zofran, but it's working too well. Dealing with some bad C - actually broke capilliaries in my face from it. Arrgh. Trying to cut down to 1/2 pill because when I pulled myself off it last week it was IBS city. You really sound like you did have it bad. 15 times a day? How did you ever cope? Tell me, does Remeron add weight? I think you once said it did. I can't afford it. I know you can (oh, LL, who weighs what my left thigh weighs







)


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oops - just read older posts.Thank you, John, for the Shadow tribute!!







LL - I'm still on Zofran, but it's working too well. Dealing with some bad C - actually broke capilliaries in my face from it. Arrgh. Trying to cut down to 1/2 pill because when I pulled myself off it last week it was IBS city. You really sound like you did have it bad. 15 times a day? How did you ever cope? Tell me, does Remeron add weight? I think you once said it did. I can't afford it. I know you can (oh, LL, who weighs what my left thigh weighs







)


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey you guys! Got to show you my dining room! Look at it for at least 30 seconds and let me know what you think. http://64.81.114.233/hosting/stung/whatswrong.swf


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey you guys! Got to show you my dining room! Look at it for at least 30 seconds and let me know what you think. http://64.81.114.233/hosting/stung/whatswrong.swf


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, you're mean! That could make anyone of us have a bathroom emergency, only kidding.Remeron doesn't make you gain weight. In 12% it causes increased appetite, but not weight gain. I only gain weight because I keep my food in. I gained weight on Lotronex also. I'm glad Zofran is working for you. I'm sure it will be fine once you find the proper dosage.I think I may go to Las Vegas in April for my B Day. I am waiting on a friend to see if she can take off of work. That would be a cool 30th B Day. Plus my boss is letting my put both tickets on his frequent flyer mile card. So, they would be free. How cool!Paris has many toilets? What a relief!!! I will probably be going in May. I love plenty o potties. It makes me feel more secure.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, you're mean! That could make anyone of us have a bathroom emergency, only kidding.Remeron doesn't make you gain weight. In 12% it causes increased appetite, but not weight gain. I only gain weight because I keep my food in. I gained weight on Lotronex also. I'm glad Zofran is working for you. I'm sure it will be fine once you find the proper dosage.I think I may go to Las Vegas in April for my B Day. I am waiting on a friend to see if she can take off of work. That would be a cool 30th B Day. Plus my boss is letting my put both tickets on his frequent flyer mile card. So, they would be free. How cool!Paris has many toilets? What a relief!!! I will probably be going in May. I love plenty o potties. It makes me feel more secure.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Neat card trick!! Try to beat the Goldfish!!*







http://cs.bluffton.edu/~scoffman/magic.html


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Neat card trick!! Try to beat the Goldfish!!*







http://cs.bluffton.edu/~scoffman/magic.html


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Viva Las Vegas!!!!







I am going in April. I booked my room at the Aladdin & got the plane tickets.I also got front row tickets for both Cirque du Soliel shows.."O" & Mystere'. I saw "O" before. Absolutely breathtaking!!!! I never saw the other one. I'm sure it is pretty good too. Also getting spa treatments done. Bringing in 30 with a bang!Speaking of bangs...my ex boyfriends brother told me John totalled the Jeep. Lovely.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Viva Las Vegas!!!!







I am going in April. I booked my room at the Aladdin & got the plane tickets.I also got front row tickets for both Cirque du Soliel shows.."O" & Mystere'. I saw "O" before. Absolutely breathtaking!!!! I never saw the other one. I'm sure it is pretty good too. Also getting spa treatments done. Bringing in 30 with a bang!Speaking of bangs...my ex boyfriends brother told me John totalled the Jeep. Lovely.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey all...I met a new guy (I know already?). Yup, I went out on a date yesterday with him. He has a good job (computers), nice (expensive!) apt., lives in Old City, & is 32 years old. He is a scorpio. I met him in Philly. I hate dating again. It is SO nerve racking! I had to take 4 immodiums just to get through the night!!! Dating stinks. I knew most of my other ex's prior to dating them. So, I am not use to this. Especially after John (4 yrs), Jay (7 years), and then dating Dave who I was alreday comfortable with because I dated him in the past. Dating is all new to me. Scary stuff!!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey all...I met a new guy (I know already?). Yup, I went out on a date yesterday with him. He has a good job (computers), nice (expensive!) apt., lives in Old City, & is 32 years old. He is a scorpio. I met him in Philly. I hate dating again. It is SO nerve racking! I had to take 4 immodiums just to get through the night!!! Dating stinks. I knew most of my other ex's prior to dating them. So, I am not use to this. Especially after John (4 yrs), Jay (7 years), and then dating Dave who I was alreday comfortable with because I dated him in the past. Dating is all new to me. Scary stuff!!!!!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Me Pot Of Gold http://www.funtown.com/stpatty2/stpatty2.cfm


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Me Pot Of Gold http://www.funtown.com/stpatty2/stpatty2.cfm


----------



## Jackson5 (Nov 9, 2001)

I live near Cape May. Has anybody found a GI doctor at the shore, they are pleased with? One that accepts HMO insurance?


----------



## Jackson5 (Nov 9, 2001)

I live near Cape May. Has anybody found a GI doctor at the shore, they are pleased with? One that accepts HMO insurance?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yo, City Of Brotherly Livers, er Lovers...I am going to be in Phillie for about 4 days on business second week of April.Anyone one know a few good resturants that will COOK as REQUESTED so one can stick to their SAFE diet without being lied to "Oh sure we will cook that without onions!"...(then go back and pick the big pieces of onion out)?Would love to hear your recommendations. Have not been there for quite a few years and have no clue.No Italian please.







I know that leaves out half the best restaurants in Phillie but I must resist...must resist...must reist....







Thanks for any input...hotel food is often deadly and even though I travel with my secret portable kitchen and food so that I can cook in the hotel room when needed, I will have to dine-out a few times for business purposes and need to minimize the danger.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yo, City Of Brotherly Livers, er Lovers...I am going to be in Phillie for about 4 days on business second week of April.Anyone one know a few good resturants that will COOK as REQUESTED so one can stick to their SAFE diet without being lied to "Oh sure we will cook that without onions!"...(then go back and pick the big pieces of onion out)?Would love to hear your recommendations. Have not been there for quite a few years and have no clue.No Italian please.







I know that leaves out half the best restaurants in Phillie but I must resist...must resist...must reist....







Thanks for any input...hotel food is often deadly and even though I travel with my secret portable kitchen and food so that I can cook in the hotel room when needed, I will have to dine-out a few times for business purposes and need to minimize the danger.MNL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I e-mailed you my top picks for restaurants. Good luck & let us know where you went! I strongly recommend Beau Monde. Yummy!!! What type of food do you like? Anything specific?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I e-mailed you my top picks for restaurants. Good luck & let us know where you went! I strongly recommend Beau Monde. Yummy!!! What type of food do you like? Anything specific?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, by the way Beau Monde & Swanky Bubbles has private bathrooms. Buddakan has an abundance of potties also but are not private single rooms







.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, by the way Beau Monde & Swanky Bubbles has private bathrooms. Buddakan has an abundance of potties also but are not private single rooms







.


----------



## Tempifern (Feb 27, 2002)

I live in Bucks County, PA and work in Bridgewater, NJ. Stephanie


----------



## Tempifern (Feb 27, 2002)

I live in Bucks County, PA and work in Bridgewater, NJ. Stephanie


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Welcome. Bucks county to Bridgewater...Isn't that a long commute?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Welcome. Bucks county to Bridgewater...Isn't that a long commute?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LT:Just got to Savannah and plugged in for the first time in 2 days. That's funny, how we select restrauraunts for the nature of the bathrooms as much as the food.brings back memories of my first trip to the Indianapolis 500 race with my dad and his car freak friends when i was a kid, and entered one of the mens rooms in the infiled only to be presented withrows and rows of wooden planks with holes bored in them to accommodate the posteriors of men chatting away next to each other as they di that which we all must do from time to time







Talk about mental trauma? How do people do that? I must have walked the whole track looking for a latrine with a damn door on it!MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LT:Just got to Savannah and plugged in for the first time in 2 days. That's funny, how we select restrauraunts for the nature of the bathrooms as much as the food.brings back memories of my first trip to the Indianapolis 500 race with my dad and his car freak friends when i was a kid, and entered one of the mens rooms in the infiled only to be presented withrows and rows of wooden planks with holes bored in them to accommodate the posteriors of men chatting away next to each other as they di that which we all must do from time to time







Talk about mental trauma? How do people do that? I must have walked the whole track looking for a latrine with a damn door on it!MNL


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Mike - a pre-welcome to our city (so to speak). Check out Striped Bass, Susanna Foo, Le Bec Fin if you want the elegant of the elegant (read expensive). Philadelphia is a hot restaurant city -- although Heaven knows it's been years since I've been there. Check with your concierge at the hotel,go on line, check the Philly Inquirer. Avoid Pat's Steaks : ) You may want to find Ruth's Chris' Steak House. See if Victor's is still in S. Philly - opera with your food (although it may be Italian food).


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Mike - a pre-welcome to our city (so to speak). Check out Striped Bass, Susanna Foo, Le Bec Fin if you want the elegant of the elegant (read expensive). Philadelphia is a hot restaurant city -- although Heaven knows it's been years since I've been there. Check with your concierge at the hotel,go on line, check the Philly Inquirer. Avoid Pat's Steaks : ) You may want to find Ruth's Chris' Steak House. See if Victor's is still in S. Philly - opera with your food (although it may be Italian food).


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Check out Frommer's Guide to Philly on the Internet.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Check out Frommer's Guide to Philly on the Internet.


----------



## Tempifern (Feb 27, 2002)

It's about an hour, Lotronexlover. It's only horrible on my really bad days.


----------



## Tempifern (Feb 27, 2002)

It's about an hour, Lotronexlover. It's only horrible on my really bad days.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Mike! Where abouts are you staying in Phila? Maybe if I have time during the day from my busy work schedule,I can pay you a short quick visit. I live outside of Phila,but I drive in and out of the city alot providing pest control services. Nighttime would be imposible for me.







It would be fun to pester you.







Otherwise,if I can't see you...I'll have to BUZZ off!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Mike! Where abouts are you staying in Phila? Maybe if I have time during the day from my busy work schedule,I can pay you a short quick visit. I live outside of Phila,but I drive in and out of the city alot providing pest control services. Nighttime would be imposible for me.







It would be fun to pester you.







Otherwise,if I can't see you...I'll have to BUZZ off!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

You guys are making me hungry! I think he is staying at one of the airport hotels unfortunately. I told him to drive into Center or Old City to get a taste of the good stuff. Le Bec Fin...real expensive is definetly a good word to describe that restaurant. I never went to Ruth Chris but I heard it was good for steaks.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

You guys are making me hungry! I think he is staying at one of the airport hotels unfortunately. I told him to drive into Center or Old City to get a taste of the good stuff. Le Bec Fin...real expensive is definetly a good word to describe that restaurant. I never went to Ruth Chris but I heard it was good for steaks.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

If he's staying at one of the airport hotels...that's closer to me because I live right off the Blue Route (I-476) at Exit 9. If you're looking for an ordinary eatery. There's a place called "Philly Diner" in Lester (west of the city)along Rte 291, 1/4 mile past Rte 420 near Motel 6 and Denny's.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

If he's staying at one of the airport hotels...that's closer to me because I live right off the Blue Route (I-476) at Exit 9. If you're looking for an ordinary eatery. There's a place called "Philly Diner" in Lester (west of the city)along Rte 291, 1/4 mile past Rte 420 near Motel 6 and Denny's.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi everyone!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi Imagica!







Welcome back!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi Imagica!







Welcome back!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If we get Lotronex back after the FDA meeting on 4/23. I am going to take you guys out to dinner. Of course, I will be in Las Vegas until 4/28, but there after. I am getting excited about this. I really hope we get Lotronex back. I will be SOOOOooooo happy if we do. Dating someone new + IBS = D with immodium chasers! Remeron why have you forsaken me?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If we get Lotronex back after the FDA meeting on 4/23. I am going to take you guys out to dinner. Of course, I will be in Las Vegas until 4/28, but there after. I am getting excited about this. I really hope we get Lotronex back. I will be SOOOOooooo happy if we do. Dating someone new + IBS = D with immodium chasers! Remeron why have you forsaken me?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOHNI will be staying at the Airport Hilton from about 4/10 to 4/14/02...there is a conference of primary care physicians in town that weekend too and my distributors have a booth there...so we will probably hang out there too.So I already have 2 strikes against me I imagine as I have yet to fiond good dining for food sensitive people in airport hotels, or nearby...MAYBE your fine city is the exception to that rule?I will check back tomorow for your suggestions as I usually do not like to go drive all over town once I get there...excpet for very specific things, and food is usually not one of them







.MNLPS"Philly Diner" sounds promising...usually diners have a llst of dishes so long that there is always something to eat...without cashing in a certificate of deposit. One of my favorites down here is Lesters Diner down in Ft. Lauderdale....they always have something good cheap and served in mass quantities. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOHNI will be staying at the Airport Hilton from about 4/10 to 4/14/02...there is a conference of primary care physicians in town that weekend too and my distributors have a booth there...so we will probably hang out there too.So I already have 2 strikes against me I imagine as I have yet to fiond good dining for food sensitive people in airport hotels, or nearby...MAYBE your fine city is the exception to that rule?I will check back tomorow for your suggestions as I usually do not like to go drive all over town once I get there...excpet for very specific things, and food is usually not one of them







.MNLPS"Philly Diner" sounds promising...usually diners have a llst of dishes so long that there is always something to eat...without cashing in a certificate of deposit. One of my favorites down here is Lesters Diner down in Ft. Lauderdale....they always have something good cheap and served in mass quantities. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

OK PS to LL:"Le Bec Fin"I surrender. What the heck does that mean anyway? Sounds like "The Big Finish" or "The Big End"? Which is what follows quickly when an IBS patient eats there?







thanksMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

OK PS to LL:"Le Bec Fin"I surrender. What the heck does that mean anyway? Sounds like "The Big Finish" or "The Big End"? Which is what follows quickly when an IBS patient eats there?







thanksMNL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Le Bec Fin is a restaurant that many of us cannot afford to ever see inside of. You need to bring a minimum of $80 - $ 100 per plate. It is french of course & would be the "big finish" of ones wallet. I heard the food is great. Portions are small & pricey. Personally, I will never eat there. I failed French & stink at the language so I don't know what the word means except "Too Price, Stay Away". I will see if I can find you restaurant near the airport but I doubt it. I know there is a TGI Fridays inside the airport but not sure of anything else.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Le Bec Fin is a restaurant that many of us cannot afford to ever see inside of. You need to bring a minimum of $80 - $ 100 per plate. It is french of course & would be the "big finish" of ones wallet. I heard the food is great. Portions are small & pricey. Personally, I will never eat there. I failed French & stink at the language so I don't know what the word means except "Too Price, Stay Away". I will see if I can find you restaurant near the airport but I doubt it. I know there is a TGI Fridays inside the airport but not sure of anything else.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Yo Mike!!I sent you an e-mail ole buddy!







I hope we can meet. There are eateries at the airport,but I don't know the names. Check out these links. www.phl.org (Homepage) http://www.phl.org/giftsneats.html (Gift Shops and eateries) www.gophila.com (Main page for Phila Info.)*John*


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Yo Mike!!I sent you an e-mail ole buddy!







I hope we can meet. There are eateries at the airport,but I don't know the names. Check out these links. www.phl.org (Homepage) http://www.phl.org/giftsneats.html (Gift Shops and eateries) www.gophila.com (Main page for Phila Info.)*John*


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Portions are small & pricey. "Not my idea of a good time. SOund like dinner at the Chart House last week. $150 and still poisoned (2 people).Hell with that gimme the Picadilly Cafeteria at kleast I know the chicken and rice is safe for me!!John...will check the email by noon. TGIF wings are OK if they put the sauce on the side....portion control.







The Hilton Hotels restaurant will just need to get used to me....will tell them the scare story about "I am not the guy you want having an allergic reaction in your dining room if you put XYZ in my food when I asked you not to..." usually works.Thanks for al the tips...now what is the best nightclub in town to go to...actaully 2...one for formal business purposes and one for straight rock n roll?MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Portions are small & pricey. "Not my idea of a good time. SOund like dinner at the Chart House last week. $150 and still poisoned (2 people).Hell with that gimme the Picadilly Cafeteria at kleast I know the chicken and rice is safe for me!!John...will check the email by noon. TGIF wings are OK if they put the sauce on the side....portion control.







The Hilton Hotels restaurant will just need to get used to me....will tell them the scare story about "I am not the guy you want having an allergic reaction in your dining room if you put XYZ in my food when I asked you not to..." usually works.Thanks for al the tips...now what is the best nightclub in town to go to...actaully 2...one for formal business purposes and one for straight rock n roll?MNL


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

John, give MNL the address to Holigans we know the waitess there I'm sure make sure the food is safe for him.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

John, give MNL the address to Holigans we know the waitess there I'm sure make sure the food is safe for him.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I can help you with the clubs...but I would need to know your age. There are 20 - 30 type clubs, etc etc. A nice dance / dinner place in the city is Monte Carlo on South St. for business types. You have to dress up or wear a suit & tie. This is for the over 30 type mature crowd (NO rock & roll). For the rock & roll type place are you looking for live venues or are you looking to dance?By the way, I went to Beau Monde on Sunday...delicious!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I can help you with the clubs...but I would need to know your age. There are 20 - 30 type clubs, etc etc. A nice dance / dinner place in the city is Monte Carlo on South St. for business types. You have to dress up or wear a suit & tie. This is for the over 30 type mature crowd (NO rock & roll). For the rock & roll type place are you looking for live venues or are you looking to dance?By the way, I went to Beau Monde on Sunday...delicious!!!!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Mary - you're back!!!!!Mike - are the plans solidifying? LL knows the hot spots in town, I'm sure. I know the dull spots in Jersey (no, Jersey is not dull, I am







)John - aren't there spots he can hit nearby in Del Co?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Mary - you're back!!!!!Mike - are the plans solidifying? LL knows the hot spots in town, I'm sure. I know the dull spots in Jersey (no, Jersey is not dull, I am







)John - aren't there spots he can hit nearby in Del Co?


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

If you will be at the convention center, you could probably find something safe at the Reading Terminal market nearby for some meals but maybe not a business meal setting. The marathon grille for lunch might be safe. Have a good trip.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

If you will be at the convention center, you could probably find something safe at the Reading Terminal market nearby for some meals but maybe not a business meal setting. The marathon grille for lunch might be safe. Have a good trip.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOL...my plans are soldifying just like hydrogenated vegeatble oils







I checked around and found out that less than a mile from the Hilton as an Extended Stay! Hey! full kitchen for less money....talk about changing a reservation!!! Zoom zoomYeah I will be in Phillie now only from 4/11-4/13 (leave on 4/14) as I have to stop (2) places on the way up, so I will not get there as soon, and I am going over to Lancaster to see JustinNL (who reportedly has somehow managed to make me a grandfather AGAIN! I need to have a father-son talk with that boy) and then over to (2) cities in Ohio to meet with some more "business associates" on the way back (a marathon jog)...So having done this I can assure myself of safety by merely cooking my own stuff and then when I go to dinner with my biz associates restrict myself to something safe and conservative...Heinekins or Smirnoff come to mind!







(Uh no guys I already ate...just roll me a cold keg over here and I will be fine"!!!)."Got any Kirschtorte for dessert in this Ptomaine Palace?"







hey, I heard a terrible rumor about ice storms in PA and Ohio or something this week...or is somebody just messing with my head as it is 82 and sunny down here?MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOL...my plans are soldifying just like hydrogenated vegeatble oils







I checked around and found out that less than a mile from the Hilton as an Extended Stay! Hey! full kitchen for less money....talk about changing a reservation!!! Zoom zoomYeah I will be in Phillie now only from 4/11-4/13 (leave on 4/14) as I have to stop (2) places on the way up, so I will not get there as soon, and I am going over to Lancaster to see JustinNL (who reportedly has somehow managed to make me a grandfather AGAIN! I need to have a father-son talk with that boy) and then over to (2) cities in Ohio to meet with some more "business associates" on the way back (a marathon jog)...So having done this I can assure myself of safety by merely cooking my own stuff and then when I go to dinner with my biz associates restrict myself to something safe and conservative...Heinekins or Smirnoff come to mind!







(Uh no guys I already ate...just roll me a cold keg over here and I will be fine"!!!)."Got any Kirschtorte for dessert in this Ptomaine Palace?"







hey, I heard a terrible rumor about ice storms in PA and Ohio or something this week...or is somebody just messing with my head as it is 82 and sunny down here?MNL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The weather is just beautiful here. I think that was in the Poconos. Going to Lancaster, eh? Lancaster is pretty boring. It is all farm land & horse & buggies. Maybe he has a new baby for a reason. LOLThere is a cute Italian restaurant in Denver. That is near Lancaster. I think it is called Mama Zitas. They have good food. I like to go antique shopping in that area. Really cool stuff!If you go to dinner in Philly with business partners...go to the Old City section. You won't go wrong & the menus are all posted in the window. I think you said you like Chinese Food, if so, just hit Chinatown. Extended Stay is a nice hotel. They have a kitchen with pots, pans, etc. BUT there isn't really any place to grocery shop in the immediate area of the airport without driving.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The weather is just beautiful here. I think that was in the Poconos. Going to Lancaster, eh? Lancaster is pretty boring. It is all farm land & horse & buggies. Maybe he has a new baby for a reason. LOLThere is a cute Italian restaurant in Denver. That is near Lancaster. I think it is called Mama Zitas. They have good food. I like to go antique shopping in that area. Really cool stuff!If you go to dinner in Philly with business partners...go to the Old City section. You won't go wrong & the menus are all posted in the window. I think you said you like Chinese Food, if so, just hit Chinatown. Extended Stay is a nice hotel. They have a kitchen with pots, pans, etc. BUT there isn't really any place to grocery shop in the immediate area of the airport without driving.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Shadow! Sweetie! Where have you've been hiding?How was your Easter?!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Shadow! Sweetie! Where have you've been hiding?How was your Easter?!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LL et al...it's OK: _______________________________________"BUT there isn't really any place to grocery shop in the immediate area of the airport without driving. " ________________________________________I travel with a cooler for the perishables and the dry and canned goods in a box. Over the years I have become quite self sufficient. I even have a little portable "kitchen in a box" that I can use to cook a meal in any hotel room if need be.I am glad to hear that it is a decent place. but i think most of them are as they are all failry new constructions.Yeah, chinese, good stuff....try to convince the Corn-Fed Carnivores to go Chinese!







Sometimes ya just have to assert some authority ["This is where we are eating...emphasis on the period.







]MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LL et al...it's OK: _______________________________________"BUT there isn't really any place to grocery shop in the immediate area of the airport without driving. " ________________________________________I travel with a cooler for the perishables and the dry and canned goods in a box. Over the years I have become quite self sufficient. I even have a little portable "kitchen in a box" that I can use to cook a meal in any hotel room if need be.I am glad to hear that it is a decent place. but i think most of them are as they are all failry new constructions.Yeah, chinese, good stuff....try to convince the Corn-Fed Carnivores to go Chinese!







Sometimes ya just have to assert some authority ["This is where we are eating...emphasis on the period.







]MNL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imagica, why does the BB eat your posts? That's weird. My boss is a cool guy but, yeah, he is not thrilled about the IM situation. He is really business minded. I am glad everyone is doing well. Lately I have been getting a lot of D. I think my body maybe got use to the Remeron? I don't know what it could be. I wasn't getting sick on it at all - then bang 1 year later D. Hum? Maybe it is an intestinal virus? I am baffled. I think I will try to hold off playing with other meds until the 4/23 Lotronex outcome. I am considering trying Zofran but I am definetly going to wait until after the 23rd. I think I may also try to attend. It will be REALLY hard for me to get off of work since I took off 4/24 to 4/28 to go to Vegas, but Lotronex is the only drug that really works for me at this point, now that Remeron has reared it's ugly head at me. I'll see what I can do. Is anyone else attending from our BB?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imagica, why does the BB eat your posts? That's weird. My boss is a cool guy but, yeah, he is not thrilled about the IM situation. He is really business minded. I am glad everyone is doing well. Lately I have been getting a lot of D. I think my body maybe got use to the Remeron? I don't know what it could be. I wasn't getting sick on it at all - then bang 1 year later D. Hum? Maybe it is an intestinal virus? I am baffled. I think I will try to hold off playing with other meds until the 4/23 Lotronex outcome. I am considering trying Zofran but I am definetly going to wait until after the 23rd. I think I may also try to attend. It will be REALLY hard for me to get off of work since I took off 4/24 to 4/28 to go to Vegas, but Lotronex is the only drug that really works for me at this point, now that Remeron has reared it's ugly head at me. I'll see what I can do. Is anyone else attending from our BB?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Mike,What happened to April's conference???







I hope your holiday was a pleasant one.







Hi Imagica,Shadow and LL







I hope you all enjoyed your Easter


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Mike,What happened to April's conference???







I hope your holiday was a pleasant one.







Hi Imagica,Shadow and LL








I hope you all enjoyed your Easter


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOHN!!! ________________________________________"What happened to April's conference??? I hope your holiday was a pleasant one. " __________________________________________Check the edited post above for the correct APRIL dates.Now THAT was one helluva a "Freudian slip"...as I subconsciously wrote "9/11" instead of "4/11", and some shrink would likely suggest this has something to do with my personal preoccupation or subconscious responses to the events of 9/11 and sicne..."you have attached tremendooos significahnse to dees events, mein herr". You know what, he would be correct.No, April meeting is on, and I guess I cannot escape my feelings that everything in the world changed, moved into a new upward spiral of violence and hate on 9/11. Look around...catch the news...what will be left for my daughter?What is there now for innocent Jewish kids and Palestinian kids, if they survive? More pointless hate spread by the vile bile that spews forth from their parents and their leaders.Hey, if Sharon and Arafat are so intent on the destruction of each others cultures to "protect their people from terror" [gag], so concerned about their people, that they cannot find a way to make peace??...bull each wants want they want for themselves...uh oh here I go gotta stop rant coming on....GET OUT THERE IN THE STREET "MANO i MANO" AND SETTLE THE DAMN THING INSTEAD OF SENDING YOUR CHILDREN OUT TO KILL THE OTHERS CHILDREN AND TEACHING EVERYONE THAT HATE IS THE KEY TO PERSONAL SURVIVAL.ARM THE KNESSET. SEND THEM INTO RAMALLAH...LET ARAFATSO GRAB HIS MACHINE PIRSTOL OFF THE DESK THERE NEXT TO HIS FREAKIN PILE OF CELL PHONES AND BRING OUT HIS BOYS. KILL EACH OTHER NOT YOUR CHILDRENS CHILDREN, B---ARDS.







War is always fought, by remote control, by old men in limousines using the young as cannon fodder.Nobody is right, everybody is wrong, since they cannot, WILL NOT, settle it any other way....they could, the won't. Pride. Ego. Bloodlust.Land for peace works...if you want peace. You wanna cease fire? SAY on TV IN ARABIC: "STOP BLOWING YOURSELVES UP FOR A MINUTE SO WE CAN HASH OVER SOME IDEAS" not this malarkey "I wish to be a martyr!!!" for the cameras...["Hey, any of that cheese left they sent over?"]...and kill more Palestinians to stop the killing? Yeah, that'll do it.yeah.."9/11" was definitely a typo that came from somehwere buddy.MNLMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOHN!!! ________________________________________"What happened to April's conference??? I hope your holiday was a pleasant one. " __________________________________________Check the edited post above for the correct APRIL dates.Now THAT was one helluva a "Freudian slip"...as I subconsciously wrote "9/11" instead of "4/11", and some shrink would likely suggest this has something to do with my personal preoccupation or subconscious responses to the events of 9/11 and sicne..."you have attached tremendooos significahnse to dees events, mein herr". You know what, he would be correct.No, April meeting is on, and I guess I cannot escape my feelings that everything in the world changed, moved into a new upward spiral of violence and hate on 9/11. Look around...catch the news...what will be left for my daughter?What is there now for innocent Jewish kids and Palestinian kids, if they survive? More pointless hate spread by the vile bile that spews forth from their parents and their leaders.Hey, if Sharon and Arafat are so intent on the destruction of each others cultures to "protect their people from terror" [gag], so concerned about their people, that they cannot find a way to make peace??...bull each wants want they want for themselves...uh oh here I go gotta stop rant coming on....GET OUT THERE IN THE STREET "MANO i MANO" AND SETTLE THE DAMN THING INSTEAD OF SENDING YOUR CHILDREN OUT TO KILL THE OTHERS CHILDREN AND TEACHING EVERYONE THAT HATE IS THE KEY TO PERSONAL SURVIVAL.ARM THE KNESSET. SEND THEM INTO RAMALLAH...LET ARAFATSO GRAB HIS MACHINE PIRSTOL OFF THE DESK THERE NEXT TO HIS FREAKIN PILE OF CELL PHONES AND BRING OUT HIS BOYS. KILL EACH OTHER NOT YOUR CHILDRENS CHILDREN, B---ARDS.







War is always fought, by remote control, by old men in limousines using the young as cannon fodder.Nobody is right, everybody is wrong, since they cannot, WILL NOT, settle it any other way....they could, the won't. Pride. Ego. Bloodlust.Land for peace works...if you want peace. You wanna cease fire? SAY on TV IN ARABIC: "STOP BLOWING YOURSELVES UP FOR A MINUTE SO WE CAN HASH OVER SOME IDEAS" not this malarkey "I wish to be a martyr!!!" for the cameras...["Hey, any of that cheese left they sent over?"]...and kill more Palestinians to stop the killing? Yeah, that'll do it.yeah.."9/11" was definitely a typo that came from somehwere buddy.MNLMNL


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

The BB spit out one post. Thanks to John for letting me know.







The boss should pay you more so you can get a computer at home and get those pesky im's out of the way







Sorry about your D that really sucks.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

The BB spit out one post. Thanks to John for letting me know.







The boss should pay you more so you can get a computer at home and get those pesky im's out of the way







Sorry about your D that really sucks.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah! It didn't spit out your post. Imagica is back in action!!Actually I make good money, boss pays for my plane tix, pays for my car repairs, treats my friends & I to dinner on the co. credit card, & is more than gracious with presents & $ on B Days & holidays. Also, buys my mom & grandmom flowers for the holidays too. I really can't complain. On my last trip to Ca. he surprised me with a limo to the airport (so I would start the trip off on the right foot.) He is the best boss I ever had.I just haven't got around to buying a computer. I know...gasp! I have the money but I just really haven't cared to purchase one as of yet. Glad the gang is all here. 3 weeks until Lotronex Meeting, Las Vegas, & my B Day. The countdown is on.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah! It didn't spit out your post. Imagica is back in action!!Actually I make good money, boss pays for my plane tix, pays for my car repairs, treats my friends & I to dinner on the co. credit card, & is more than gracious with presents & $ on B Days & holidays. Also, buys my mom & grandmom flowers for the holidays too. I really can't complain. On my last trip to Ca. he surprised me with a limo to the airport (so I would start the trip off on the right foot.) He is the best boss I ever had.I just haven't got around to buying a computer. I know...gasp! I have the money but I just really haven't cared to purchase one as of yet. Glad the gang is all here. 3 weeks until Lotronex Meeting, Las Vegas, & my B Day. The countdown is on.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Actually he sounds great! Can I borrow him my anniversary is coming up lolLazy sheesh run out and get yourself a laptop would ya?! I got some great files I could send. 3 weeks away must seem like eternity.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Actually he sounds great! Can I borrow him my anniversary is coming up lolLazy sheesh run out and get yourself a laptop would ya?! I got some great files I could send. 3 weeks away must seem like eternity.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Mike, You never cease to amaze me. Anyway...can you spare a half hour of your busy schedule during your Philly stay??Hey Imagica! LL's boss is mine first!!







Gosh! I wish wifey had a boss like that.







I'm in the wrong business.







I get all those files from Imagica!







See what you're missing by not owning a computer.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Mike, You never cease to amaze me. Anyway...can you spare a half hour of your busy schedule during your Philly stay??Hey Imagica! LL's boss is mine first!!







Gosh! I wish wifey had a boss like that.







I'm in the wrong business.







I get all those files from Imagica!







See what you're missing by not owning a computer.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi Imagica and the rest of the gang. My Easter was what it should have been -- spiritually wonderful. Of course, the rest of life is umm life -- keep good thoughts - tests this week and next.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi Imagica and the rest of the gang. My Easter was what it should have been -- spiritually wonderful. Of course, the rest of life is umm life -- keep good thoughts - tests this week and next.Pat


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

John....Yeah there is always a way...the best day would be Thursday afternoon sometime (there is a meeting where I can just sit and watch someone else spew forth about their products and services, so that I could just step out).Alll the other times I am committed from 8 am to 6 pm for mgs I am speaking at, then each night I have a business dinner (not MONKEY business). When you drag 30 people froma ll over the region to a location (esp. when they are sales & marketing agents) you have to make the most of your time and theirs.But if you check with me by email say on Wednesday night, we probably will both know our schedules the next day and can can owrk out a time in the afternoon.Hate to come all that way and not have an hour to meet and greet!MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

John....Yeah there is always a way...the best day would be Thursday afternoon sometime (there is a meeting where I can just sit and watch someone else spew forth about their products and services, so that I could just step out).Alll the other times I am committed from 8 am to 6 pm for mgs I am speaking at, then each night I have a business dinner (not MONKEY business). When you drag 30 people froma ll over the region to a location (esp. when they are sales & marketing agents) you have to make the most of your time and theirs.But if you check with me by email say on Wednesday night, we probably will both know our schedules the next day and can can owrk out a time in the afternoon.Hate to come all that way and not have an hour to meet and greet!MNL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

My Remeron seems to be working again now. I haven't been sick in the last few days. I wonder if the pills were bad or if I had some type of intestinal virus that passed? Hummmm.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

My Remeron seems to be working again now. I haven't been sick in the last few days. I wonder if the pills were bad or if I had some type of intestinal virus that passed? Hummmm.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Anyone live in Philly and know about Temple University or anyone been there?I'll be coming from out of State on my own to hopefully get some help there. Was just wondering what to expect and any information would really be appreciated.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Anyone live in Philly and know about Temple University or anyone been there?I'll be coming from out of State on my own to hopefully get some help there. Was just wondering what to expect and any information would really be appreciated.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Temple University is not in the nicest of areas to put it lightly. It is about 10 - 15 minutes from center city Phila. (where all the fun stuff is) LOL.Are you planning to attend Temple?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Temple University is not in the nicest of areas to put it lightly. It is about 10 - 15 minutes from center city Phila. (where all the fun stuff is) LOL.Are you planning to attend Temple?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

OK, I just saw your other post. I see you are seeking GI help & not academic help.Try Jefferson Hospital instead. It is MUCH easier to get to from Phila. Airport, it is in a much safer neighborhood, & it has a great GI Dept. 1800-JEFF-NOW, is the telephone number. Also, the University of Pennsylvania Hospital is good.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

OK, I just saw your other post. I see you are seeking GI help & not academic help.Try Jefferson Hospital instead. It is MUCH easier to get to from Phila. Airport, it is in a much safer neighborhood, & it has a great GI Dept. 1800-JEFF-NOW, is the telephone number. Also, the University of Pennsylvania Hospital is good.


----------



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm in Flemington - anyone in Hunterdon County? Still running to doctors trying to rule everything out so they can finally agree that I have IBS


----------



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm in Flemington - anyone in Hunterdon County? Still running to doctors trying to rule everything out so they can finally agree that I have IBS


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL is right -- Temple is in a tough, tough area. Don't travel alone at night. If that's the place you have to go, well that's the place you have to go. Just use caution.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL is right -- Temple is in a tough, tough area. Don't travel alone at night. If that's the place you have to go, well that's the place you have to go. Just use caution.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Glad to see your feeling better LL







Shadow how were the test results?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Glad to see your feeling better LL







Shadow how were the test results?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Mike,Thursday 4/11 sounds A-OK. An hour from our busy schedules would be perfectly cool with me. Early Thu morn,I have to take wifey for a stress test. Moreso as a precautionary. She's been feeling out of breath lately. She doesn't smoke or drink,but heart disease runs in her family. No sense taking any chances. Hi again to the rest of the gang! If Mike and I do meet this Thu,I'll e-mail you guys a picture and send one to Eric to post on his website when I get the film developed and figure out how to use my scanner. Will keep you guys posted. Bye for now.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Mike,Thursday 4/11 sounds A-OK. An hour from our busy schedules would be perfectly cool with me. Early Thu morn,I have to take wifey for a stress test. Moreso as a precautionary. She's been feeling out of breath lately. She doesn't smoke or drink,but heart disease runs in her family. No sense taking any chances. Hi again to the rest of the gang! If Mike and I do meet this Thu,I'll e-mail you guys a picture and send one to Eric to post on his website when I get the film developed and figure out how to use my scanner. Will keep you guys posted. Bye for now.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hey John....Yeah I will let you know whats happening that afternoon once I am there...started on my way last night. My picture posted on Erics website? Now that would be something







Oh well better pack it up and move on...so olong from between-Jacksonville-and-BrunswickMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hey John....Yeah I will let you know whats happening that afternoon once I am there...started on my way last night. My picture posted on Erics website? Now that would be something







Oh well better pack it up and move on...so olong from between-Jacksonville-and-BrunswickMNL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

My sister's roomate is a doctor. She just called to let me know she is flying in from Chicago for a medical convention Wed. & Thurs. Is that where you are off to Mike?Oh, my question for all in the Philly area...isn't it Jefferson that is praised for having a superior GI Dept? I have never heard of Temple associated with GI Disorders...is it just me? Regardless all me praise goes to my family doctor & not to any stinky GI. LOL2 weeks exactly until the







Lotronex Meeting & Vegas...I am glad my intestines have finally started to work in my favor again. Seems that the pain started going away once I rid myself of the new guy I was dating. He was not intestinally friendly I guess? He was not for me, so, that was that.I hope your tests came back ok Shadow. And Imagica, it's great to have you back.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

My sister's roomate is a doctor. She just called to let me know she is flying in from Chicago for a medical convention Wed. & Thurs. Is that where you are off to Mike?Oh, my question for all in the Philly area...isn't it Jefferson that is praised for having a superior GI Dept? I have never heard of Temple associated with GI Disorders...is it just me? Regardless all me praise goes to my family doctor & not to any stinky GI. LOL2 weeks exactly until the







Lotronex Meeting & Vegas...I am glad my intestines have finally started to work in my favor again. Seems that the pain started going away once I rid myself of the new guy I was dating. He was not intestinally friendly I guess? He was not for me, so, that was that.I hope your tests came back ok Shadow. And Imagica, it's great to have you back.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I met Mike NoLomotil in person today (4/11). We both took some time off our busy schedules and met at the Hilton near Phila Int'l Airport. We conversed for 1 1/2 hours at the hotel lobby. He was visiting Philadelphia for a Physician's Conference. He's one heck of a nice intelligent guy.







I had two pictures taken of us and when developed, I'll ask Eric to place them on his website. My very first BBer I've met in person.














*Mike NoLomotil*


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I met Mike NoLomotil in person today (4/11). We both took some time off our busy schedules and met at the Hilton near Phila Int'l Airport. We conversed for 1 1/2 hours at the hotel lobby. He was visiting Philadelphia for a Physician's Conference. He's one heck of a nice intelligent guy.







I had two pictures taken of us and when developed, I'll ask Eric to place them on his website. My very first BBer I've met in person.














*Mike NoLomotil*


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Awwww. That is so sweet. I am glad you guys had a nice time. I can't wait to see the pics! He looks really nice. I took my sisters roomate out to dinner at Beau Monde after the convention. She is a doctor. She swears that I have IBD or Chrones. I promised her I would do the tests over again. My first ones were done by a GI that wasn't very good at all.My body keeps getting use to the Remeron. I need to go back to the doctor. She will probably up me to 60 mgs. I need to retest & then proceed from there. I have been putting off the tests for years. You guys know how it is. Remeron is a great drug but my body is not working with me. I have had D for about a month now. I was going to just wait it out until the Lotronex Meeting but I am popping Loprodomides (immodium) almost every other day now. Even if we do get Lotronex back it is going to take some time. I can't stay like this any longer. So, a doctor visit & a re-test is in store.I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Awwww. That is so sweet. I am glad you guys had a nice time. I can't wait to see the pics! He looks really nice. I took my sisters roomate out to dinner at Beau Monde after the convention. She is a doctor. She swears that I have IBD or Chrones. I promised her I would do the tests over again. My first ones were done by a GI that wasn't very good at all.My body keeps getting use to the Remeron. I need to go back to the doctor. She will probably up me to 60 mgs. I need to retest & then proceed from there. I have been putting off the tests for years. You guys know how it is. Remeron is a great drug but my body is not working with me. I have had D for about a month now. I was going to just wait it out until the Lotronex Meeting but I am popping Loprodomides (immodium) almost every other day now. Even if we do get Lotronex back it is going to take some time. I can't stay like this any longer. So, a doctor visit & a re-test is in store.I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John - how's your wife? Thanks for the Mike and John meeting update.LL - did you ask your doc about Zofran? It's so effective for me (too!).Imagica - thanks for asking. Got the mammogram report yesterday and it reads "no evidence of cancer." (Yippee and thank you God!!) Still bringing the films to my surgeon on Tuesday. Had the gall tests yesterday and checking out other stuff with the GI doc.OK - are we all gonna try to meet this summer some time. I vote for a shore town, maybe AC?Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

John - how's your wife? Thanks for the Mike and John meeting update.LL - did you ask your doc about Zofran? It's so effective for me (too!).Imagica - thanks for asking. Got the mammogram report yesterday and it reads "no evidence of cancer." (Yippee and thank you God!!) Still bringing the films to my surgeon on Tuesday. Had the gall tests yesterday and checking out other stuff with the GI doc.OK - are we all gonna try to meet this summer some time. I vote for a shore town, maybe AC?Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Shadow,Wifey is doing fine. No news is good news. Thanks for asking.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Shadow,Wifey is doing fine. No news is good news. Thanks for asking.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Glad to hear the good news, Shadow!AC is fine with me. Do you have any side effects from Zofran? What insurance carrier do you have? And how many Mgs. do you take per day?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Glad to hear the good news, Shadow!AC is fine with me. Do you have any side effects from Zofran? What insurance carrier do you have? And how many Mgs. do you take per day?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Zofran does cause C in me, sometimes very unpleasant C. My doc perscribed 8 mg 2x a day. I switched to 8 mg after BMs only. We talked last week, and he suggested I drop it to 4 mg to help with the C.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Zofran does cause C in me, sometimes very unpleasant C. My doc perscribed 8 mg 2x a day. I switched to 8 mg after BMs only. We talked last week, and he suggested I drop it to 4 mg to help with the C.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Did you ever suffer from C before Zofran? I haven't had a solid bowel movement since I was 15 until Lotronex or Remeron. I wonder if Zofran would work for me. I will inquire.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Did you ever suffer from C before Zofran? I haven't had a solid bowel movement since I was 15 until Lotronex or Remeron. I wonder if Zofran would work for me. I will inquire.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL, before Zofran I'd be C once in a very blue moon, well what I think of C anyway (email me if you want details). I think the only time I've been close to normal in 2 decades was on Lotronex. I was amazed.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL, before Zofran I'd be C once in a very blue moon, well what I think of C anyway (email me if you want details). I think the only time I've been close to normal in 2 decades was on Lotronex. I was amazed.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am going to wait until the 23rd to see if Lotronex comes back. I think it may. Have you seen the recent articles in USA Today & the Washington Post? If it doesn't then I will probably look into Zofran. If I stay on Remeron I will have to keep increasing the dosage every 6 months it seems. My body has a STRONG drug tolerance. I think that happened from taking Librax for years. Hopefully, Lotronex will come back & I won't have to deal with it. But if I don't get it back I will be running to Shadow with a list of questions. You can bet on that. Right now I have been taking my usual 45 mgs. of Remeron & 2 Loprodomides on bad days. Which at this point is frequent but helps a lot. 4 days to go, I can do it. I am so excited!!!! Is anyone going to sign up for the Free Lotronex Web Cast on the 23rd? I am so upset, I won't have my DSL hooked up for 2 more weeks!!! I could just cry. The FDA is letting 15 people from the BB view it for free. That is really nice of them. If you are interested in getting it, you have to contact Jeff. Oh, & have DSL or a Cable Modem. Details are on 5ht3 of the BB.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am going to wait until the 23rd to see if Lotronex comes back. I think it may. Have you seen the recent articles in USA Today & the Washington Post? If it doesn't then I will probably look into Zofran. If I stay on Remeron I will have to keep increasing the dosage every 6 months it seems. My body has a STRONG drug tolerance. I think that happened from taking Librax for years. Hopefully, Lotronex will come back & I won't have to deal with it. But if I don't get it back I will be running to Shadow with a list of questions. You can bet on that. Right now I have been taking my usual 45 mgs. of Remeron & 2 Loprodomides on bad days. Which at this point is frequent but helps a lot. 4 days to go, I can do it. I am so excited!!!! Is anyone going to sign up for the Free Lotronex Web Cast on the 23rd? I am so upset, I won't have my DSL hooked up for 2 more weeks!!! I could just cry. The FDA is letting 15 people from the BB view it for free. That is really nice of them. If you are interested in getting it, you have to contact Jeff. Oh, & have DSL or a Cable Modem. Details are on 5ht3 of the BB.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Tomorrow is the big day, besides my birthday, it's the Lotronex meeting Yeah!!!!!!!I am so excited. I have waited for this moment for almost a year & a half. If you hear screaming during the day it is Shadow & I in NJ.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Tomorrow is the big day, besides my birthday, it's the Lotronex meeting Yeah!!!!!!!I am so excited. I have waited for this moment for almost a year & a half. If you hear screaming during the day it is Shadow & I in NJ.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

First, Happy Birthday to LL tomorrow.Second, maybe Happy L day.Keep us posted, OK?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

First, Happy Birthday to LL tomorrow.Second, maybe Happy L day.Keep us posted, OK?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Shadow! So far my birthday has been really great. The Lotronex meeting is going well. So far, Glaxo has said that we should have it back under certain restrictions & suggested dosage should be 1 mg not 2mgs. Certain restrictions like - revised label warnings, no faxed or phoned in prescriptions, & given to people who have not had success with other IBS meds (severe IBS). I am glued to the computer!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Shadow! So far my birthday has been really great. The Lotronex meeting is going well. So far, Glaxo has said that we should have it back under certain restrictions & suggested dosage should be 1 mg not 2mgs. Certain restrictions like - revised label warnings, no faxed or phoned in prescriptions, & given to people who have not had success with other IBS meds (severe IBS). I am glued to the computer!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Sounds like promising news LL.And now, an official Happy Birthday!







Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Sounds like promising news LL.And now, an official Happy Birthday!







Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That is adorable!!!!! Thanks again, Shadow. I e-mailed you some juicy Lotronex Info. These lawyers are something else! Pulling out filmed footage of bedridden patients. Come on!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That is adorable!!!!! Thanks again, Shadow. I e-mailed you some juicy Lotronex Info. These lawyers are something else! Pulling out filmed footage of bedridden patients. Come on!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

What a happy birthday it was!!!!! Lotronex outcome was good. Coming back with numerous restrictions 4-6 months. That's what I got from it. I will have to e-mail Janet. Sorry for frantically e-mailing you Shadow. Some other people posted the outcome right after my brief news update. I felt so bad not being able to give them the details. So all went well after all. I was only 17 minutes late for my B Day dinner. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

What a happy birthday it was!!!!! Lotronex outcome was good. Coming back with numerous restrictions 4-6 months. That's what I got from it. I will have to e-mail Janet. Sorry for frantically e-mailing you Shadow. Some other people posted the outcome right after my brief news update. I felt so bad not being able to give them the details. So all went well after all. I was only 17 minutes late for my B Day dinner. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Zippity Doo Da Zippity Eh...





















(Excuse me in my dance of joy) I am SO happy, happy, happy.




























Off to Las Vegas now to continue my joy fest, leaving at 6:30pm Tee Hee Hee


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Zippity Doo Da Zippity Eh...





















(Excuse me in my dance of joy) I am SO happy, happy, happy.




























Off to Las Vegas now to continue my joy fest, leaving at 6:30pm Tee Hee Hee


----------



## djsker (Apr 24, 2002)

I am Exit 91 off the Parkway, I used to live off Exit 138. Anyway, does anyone know Dr. Mark Helbraun and is he any good? How about Dr. Micheal Kerner?


----------



## djsker (Apr 24, 2002)

I am Exit 91 off the Parkway, I used to live off Exit 138. Anyway, does anyone know Dr. Mark Helbraun and is he any good? How about Dr. Micheal Kerner?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I finally finished that roll of film and it was dropped off for developing. The pictures will be ready for pickup Monday afternoon. Hopefully,I'll be able to scan and e-mail the 2 pics of Mike and I out.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I finally finished that roll of film and it was dropped off for developing. The pictures will be ready for pickup Monday afternoon. Hopefully,I'll be able to scan and e-mail the 2 pics of Mike and I out.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I went to NYC on Saturday 4/27/02 for a few hours. Visited Ground Zero and took some pictures and video. Just about ALL of the actual site of the hole in the ground was completely blocked from view. All you can see was the tall buildings surrounding it and the severe damage that was done to some of them. I've seen American flags standing tall near the trailers and you can hear the sounds of cranes and bulldozers going about like there was a huge construction taking place. It no doubt was and still is a gruesome site. Very touching and emotional. You can feel the true effects when you're there physically. Where once stood two symbols of American pride is now a makeshift memorial. Oh my...how sad it was indeed to see all the destruction in person. There were pictures,drawings,writings,and flags of different nations placed along wrought iron and chainlink fences around and near the site. One building was completely draped over with a black netting and a huge sign on one side of the building from the WTC family thanking & well wishing everyone. I couldn't remember those exact words,but it touched me deeply inside. When I gazed up into the sky,I can still envision seeing those planes etc. and the people running and the chaos that followed. I also noticed the attitude with alot of the people in NY has changed. They seemed friendlier and more courteous. Even one woman went as far as to help assist wifey and I in directions without even asking! As wifey and I were waiting to cross a Manhattan street,a man who looked nearly identical to Bin Laden was driving a silver Mercedes Benz. We both looked at each other in amazement. We wondered...could this be possible?? Then we realized that anything is possible. If you were Bin Laden,where would you hide? NY would be the logical place. ...Think about it! Just a thought.I myself will never forget this horrific tragedy. My American flag has been and still standing outside the front of my house ever since 9/11. I love to visit NY and I will continue to do so. New Yorkers are proud,couragous and tough. The city will move on and continue to prosper. I hope a tragedy as catastrophic as this will never happen again.*John *


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I went to NYC on Saturday 4/27/02 for a few hours. Visited Ground Zero and took some pictures and video. Just about ALL of the actual site of the hole in the ground was completely blocked from view. All you can see was the tall buildings surrounding it and the severe damage that was done to some of them. I've seen American flags standing tall near the trailers and you can hear the sounds of cranes and bulldozers going about like there was a huge construction taking place. It no doubt was and still is a gruesome site. Very touching and emotional. You can feel the true effects when you're there physically. Where once stood two symbols of American pride is now a makeshift memorial. Oh my...how sad it was indeed to see all the destruction in person. There were pictures,drawings,writings,and flags of different nations placed along wrought iron and chainlink fences around and near the site. One building was completely draped over with a black netting and a huge sign on one side of the building from the WTC family thanking & well wishing everyone. I couldn't remember those exact words,but it touched me deeply inside. When I gazed up into the sky,I can still envision seeing those planes etc. and the people running and the chaos that followed. I also noticed the attitude with alot of the people in NY has changed. They seemed friendlier and more courteous. Even one woman went as far as to help assist wifey and I in directions without even asking! As wifey and I were waiting to cross a Manhattan street,a man who looked nearly identical to Bin Laden was driving a silver Mercedes Benz. We both looked at each other in amazement. We wondered...could this be possible?? Then we realized that anything is possible. If you were Bin Laden,where would you hide? NY would be the logical place. ...Think about it! Just a thought.I myself will never forget this horrific tragedy. My American flag has been and still standing outside the front of my house ever since 9/11. I love to visit NY and I will continue to do so. New Yorkers are proud,couragous and tough. The city will move on and continue to prosper. I hope a tragedy as catastrophic as this will never happen again.*John *


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

_____________________________________"Hopefully,I'll be able to scan and e-mail the 2 pics of Mike and I out." ____________________________________"The Horror...the Horror...."







[Brando, 'Apocalyse Now']MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

_____________________________________"Hopefully,I'll be able to scan and e-mail the 2 pics of Mike and I out." ____________________________________"The Horror...the Horror...."







[Brando, 'Apocalyse Now']MNL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

My ex-boyfriend lives in NYC. It is a really sad scene. We went through a park right after 9/11 that held a candle light vigil. I started to cry, seeing all of the faces & posters. Their family members would sleep by the pictures waiting for good news that would never come. I just got back from Las Vegas & at the NY, NY hotel & casino...outside on the iron fence that surrounds it were 1000's of Fire Dept. & Police T-Shirts from all the districts across the country. It was really sad but I thought that was such a wonderful act. On the big screen were the names & faces of all of the 9/11 victims instead of the usually advertisements for the casino. It was so touching.On a lighter note...I won $ 180.00 playing roulette, had the massage of a lifetime, saw great shows & ate like a pig. It was just what I needed. Tomorrow I am seeing my doctor about Zofran & seeing another GI. This time I am going to see Dr. Cohen at Jefferson. He came highly recommended.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

My ex-boyfriend lives in NYC. It is a really sad scene. We went through a park right after 9/11 that held a candle light vigil. I started to cry, seeing all of the faces & posters. Their family members would sleep by the pictures waiting for good news that would never come. I just got back from Las Vegas & at the NY, NY hotel & casino...outside on the iron fence that surrounds it were 1000's of Fire Dept. & Police T-Shirts from all the districts across the country. It was really sad but I thought that was such a wonderful act. On the big screen were the names & faces of all of the 9/11 victims instead of the usually advertisements for the casino. It was so touching.On a lighter note...I won $ 180.00 playing roulette, had the massage of a lifetime, saw great shows & ate like a pig. It was just what I needed. Tomorrow I am seeing my doctor about Zofran & seeing another GI. This time I am going to see Dr. Cohen at Jefferson. He came highly recommended.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow - I just got my prescription for Zofran. Do you take 2 mgs twice a day? Or 4 mgs twice a day? I will start taking it on Friday. I am thinking of starting on 2 mgs twice a day. I heard the stuff is really constipating. I know a lot of people take 1 mg. twice daily & that seems to do the trick. I guess I will wait & see.Also, she gave me a referal for Dr. Cohen at Jefferson. She suspects I may have Chrones & wants me to get tested. I feel a colonoscopy is coming. I will keep you updated.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow - I just got my prescription for Zofran. Do you take 2 mgs twice a day? Or 4 mgs twice a day? I will start taking it on Friday. I am thinking of starting on 2 mgs twice a day. I heard the stuff is really constipating. I know a lot of people take 1 mg. twice daily & that seems to do the trick. I guess I will wait & see.Also, she gave me a referal for Dr. Cohen at Jefferson. She suspects I may have Chrones & wants me to get tested. I feel a colonoscopy is coming. I will keep you updated.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL - just responded on the other Z post. My GI doc started me with 8 mg 2x a day. I dropped that to 1x a day fast. Lately I have only taken it after a BM because it does often constipate me seriously. He's dropped me to 4 mg a day and suggested Fibercon (sp?). I'm going to stay with te 8mg pills and cut them -- just in case the day comes when the insurance runs out.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL - just responded on the other Z post. My GI doc started me with 8 mg 2x a day. I dropped that to 1x a day fast. Lately I have only taken it after a BM because it does often constipate me seriously. He's dropped me to 4 mg a day and suggested Fibercon (sp?). I'm going to stay with te 8mg pills and cut them -- just in case the day comes when the insurance runs out.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I decided to try 2 mgs twice daily. I will start it tomorrow. I hope my insurance covers it. I have US Healthcare / Aetna. On June 20th I am scheduled to see Dr. Cohen at Jefferson. I will check your other post next. How long until you saw results?I RARELY drink but I'll ask anyway...can you drink alcohol on Zofran? Sometimes I drink Reisling (white German wine) with dinner.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I decided to try 2 mgs twice daily. I will start it tomorrow. I hope my insurance covers it. I have US Healthcare / Aetna. On June 20th I am scheduled to see Dr. Cohen at Jefferson. I will check your other post next. How long until you saw results?I RARELY drink but I'll ask anyway...can you drink alcohol on Zofran? Sometimes I drink Reisling (white German wine) with dinner.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I think the Zofran acted quickly on me, if I recall correctly.Oops I never checked on alcohol with Zofran, but then I'm not much of a drinker. Let me know what you find out.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I think the Zofran acted quickly on me, if I recall correctly.Oops I never checked on alcohol with Zofran, but then I'm not much of a drinker. Let me know what you find out.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

You have to "limit" alcohol on Zofran because it increases the effect of alcohol. I only drink a glass or two of wine with dinner one every blue moon. So, that's fine with me. Insurance covered the cost. I only had to pay $ 15.00 co-pay. I took 2 mgs this morning. It is not effective yet but it is way too soon to tell. I should know a little something by Monday.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

You have to "limit" alcohol on Zofran because it increases the effect of alcohol. I only drink a glass or two of wine with dinner one every blue moon. So, that's fine with me. Insurance covered the cost. I only had to pay $ 15.00 co-pay. I took 2 mgs this morning. It is not effective yet but it is way too soon to tell. I should know a little something by Monday.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow I e-mailed you but for of the rest of you...I am not sure if the Zofran is working or not yet. I think it is still too soon to tell. Major D on Friday, discomfort on Saturday, OK on Sunday, & today very loose stools. I will give it a little time & then switch to 8 mgs daily, which is double the strength I take now.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow I e-mailed you but for of the rest of you...I am not sure if the Zofran is working or not yet. I think it is still too soon to tell. Major D on Friday, discomfort on Saturday, OK on Sunday, & today very loose stools. I will give it a little time & then switch to 8 mgs daily, which is double the strength I take now.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL - it might help you to know that I've been cutting back the Z to 4 mg. Today I woke up with unexpected D and missed a half day of work (I only had one bout, but it surprised me so much I didn't know what to expect -- that's how good I've been on Z). Anyway, I think 4 mg might not do it for me. Let me know if you've gone to 8 and how it's working.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL - it might help you to know that I've been cutting back the Z to 4 mg. Today I woke up with unexpected D and missed a half day of work (I only had one bout, but it surprised me so much I didn't know what to expect -- that's how good I've been on Z). Anyway, I think 4 mg might not do it for me. Let me know if you've gone to 8 and how it's working.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Last night I started taking 4 mgs instead of 2 mgs (twice daily). Then I took another 4 mgs. this morning. So, I decided to take 8 daily. Woops, I have to get directions off of Yahoo. I'll be right back with another post.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Last night I started taking 4 mgs instead of 2 mgs (twice daily). Then I took another 4 mgs. this morning. So, I decided to take 8 daily. Woops, I have to get directions off of Yahoo. I'll be right back with another post.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm back, since upping the dosage I have now had my first solid / normal bowel movement (yet one of those snakey looking things, tee hee). Yeah! I still get lower IBS type pain 30 min to 1 hour before my BM on Zofran. (It is not C pains. I have felt that once before). It has cut down on the urgency though. I don't have it in the capacity I normally get it in.Do you still get intestinal pain on Zofran? I have not had intestinal pain (except right before a D attack) since I started taking Levbid, Lotronex, or Remeron. So, at least 5 to 6 years. That type of pain sucks! It is still too early & I am hoping the Zofran will eventually take it away. Regardless, I am not having numerous D attacks! So, I am happy for now. As far as your situation...can you vut up the pill & try 6 mgs?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm back, since upping the dosage I have now had my first solid / normal bowel movement (yet one of those snakey looking things, tee hee). Yeah! I still get lower IBS type pain 30 min to 1 hour before my BM on Zofran. (It is not C pains. I have felt that once before). It has cut down on the urgency though. I don't have it in the capacity I normally get it in.Do you still get intestinal pain on Zofran? I have not had intestinal pain (except right before a D attack) since I started taking Levbid, Lotronex, or Remeron. So, at least 5 to 6 years. That type of pain sucks! It is still too early & I am hoping the Zofran will eventually take it away. Regardless, I am not having numerous D attacks! So, I am happy for now. As far as your situation...can you vut up the pill & try 6 mgs?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi all! Just to let you know that I have two virsus that attacked my pc. 1. http://www.antivirus.com/vinfo/virusencycl...me=PE_MAGISTR.A 2. http://www.antivirus.com/vinfo/virusencycl...me=PE_MAGISTR.B They slowed down my pc,disabled my Norton Internet Security & Antivirus and made my Hotmail account inaccessible.







I'm still working to get the bugs out. Who knows how long it will take to accomplish.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi all! Just to let you know that I have two virsus that attacked my pc. 1. http://www.antivirus.com/vinfo/virusencycl...me=PE_MAGISTR.A 2. http://www.antivirus.com/vinfo/virusencycl...me=PE_MAGISTR.B They slowed down my pc,disabled my Norton Internet Security & Antivirus and made my Hotmail account inaccessible.







I'm still working to get the bugs out. Who knows how long it will take to accomplish.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, that is terrible! I hope you get all the bugs out. SHADOW!!! I am dying over here. I am still having a lot of D and pain on the Zofran. All it does it cut down on the urgency and makes me nauseous. I read one of your old posts and you did have a lot of IBS discomfort when you first began also. How long did it take to go away? One more week of this and I'll try something else. I don't think I can take it for any longer than that. I haven't felt this bad in years. How about this for a new Glaxo slogan for Lotronex..."Lotronex...better than sex!" LOL Can you tell I miss my little blue pill more than anything in the world.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, that is terrible! I hope you get all the bugs out. SHADOW!!! I am dying over here. I am still having a lot of D and pain on the Zofran. All it does it cut down on the urgency and makes me nauseous. I read one of your old posts and you did have a lot of IBS discomfort when you first began also. How long did it take to go away? One more week of this and I'll try something else. I don't think I can take it for any longer than that. I haven't felt this bad in years. How about this for a new Glaxo slogan for Lotronex..."Lotronex...better than sex!" LOL Can you tell I miss my little blue pill more than anything in the world.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I stopped taking the Zofran. Yesterday was just horrible. Zofran increased all of my IBS symptoms & just cuts back on the urgency. I am in CONSTANT pain all of the time since I took it. Even un-medicated I am not in CONSTANT pain. I feel like I always have to go to the bathroom. I still have D attacks everyday. So, I decided to bail out.I am taking Immodium until Wed. when I see my doctor. My GI has moved my appointment up to 6/4. Yeah!!!!!!! I decided to donate my Zofran to a cancer clinic or to my doctors office. They are expensive and some people don't have health insurance. My came in Sample / Blister packs. So, I hope they take them for someone who can benefit from the drug.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I stopped taking the Zofran. Yesterday was just horrible. Zofran increased all of my IBS symptoms & just cuts back on the urgency. I am in CONSTANT pain all of the time since I took it. Even un-medicated I am not in CONSTANT pain. I feel like I always have to go to the bathroom. I still have D attacks everyday. So, I decided to bail out.I am taking Immodium until Wed. when I see my doctor. My GI has moved my appointment up to 6/4. Yeah!!!!!!! I decided to donate my Zofran to a cancer clinic or to my doctors office. They are expensive and some people don't have health insurance. My came in Sample / Blister packs. So, I hope they take them for someone who can benefit from the drug.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

First of all, LL, that's really nice what you're doing with the Z, donating it.I think it took me 3-4 weeks to get rid of the gas. I think gas was my major complaint, and gas never had been a big problem for me. But I seem to remember the Z working pretty fast on the D.Hope you find help soon, if not Z then something else.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

First of all, LL, that's really nice what you're doing with the Z, donating it.I think it took me 3-4 weeks to get rid of the gas. I think gas was my major complaint, and gas never had been a big problem for me. But I seem to remember the Z working pretty fast on the D.Hope you find help soon, if not Z then something else.Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi all!







I finally straightened out my pc and got rid of the 2 viruses by re-installing the factory configuration using the Image Restore CD that came with my computer. It returns my pc to the exact condition it was in when I first received it back in Dec 2000. However,any changes,saved files,or added software of mine have been deleted. Not only have the viruses been deleted,but the pc runs alot faster than before too. Got rid of alot of junk.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi all!







I finally straightened out my pc and got rid of the 2 viruses by re-installing the factory configuration using the Image Restore CD that came with my computer. It returns my pc to the exact condition it was in when I first received it back in Dec 2000. However,any changes,saved files,or added software of mine have been deleted. Not only have the viruses been deleted,but the pc runs alot faster than before too. Got rid of alot of junk.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John welcome back!I went to the Dr. yesterday. I am back on Levsinex. They are hoping my body lost its tolerance for it. So far, so good. Bad thing is ...I lost 4 lbs. in less than two weeks. Hopefully, I won't keep that up. I liked being bigger.I donated my Zofran to the Cancer Center for the U of P. Boy were they happy!!! I think I had 50 pills or so. They told me they would give it to someone without a prescription plan because they have quite a few. I'm glad it will go to good use.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John welcome back!I went to the Dr. yesterday. I am back on Levsinex. They are hoping my body lost its tolerance for it. So far, so good. Bad thing is ...I lost 4 lbs. in less than two weeks. Hopefully, I won't keep that up. I liked being bigger.I donated my Zofran to the Cancer Center for the U of P. Boy were they happy!!! I think I had 50 pills or so. They told me they would give it to someone without a prescription plan because they have quite a few. I'm glad it will go to good use.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

You lost weight taking Zofran?????You're good people for donating the Z, LL; it wouldn't have occurred to me.Good luck in the other drug. I'm sorry Z didn't help you.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

You lost weight taking Zofran?????You're good people for donating the Z, LL; it wouldn't have occurred to me.Good luck in the other drug. I'm sorry Z didn't help you.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have always been near the 105 lb. mark. I never gained weight until Lotronex and Remeron. Keeping your food in will do that to you. Zofran made me sicker and on Levsinex I was about 107 lbs in the past. If it was up to me I would stay 113-115 lbs.The Levsinex has stopped the D, but has increased gas, intestinal movement, and (normal) bowel movements. My # 1 concerns are urgency and D. So, I think I will stick with it.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have always been near the 105 lb. mark. I never gained weight until Lotronex and Remeron. Keeping your food in will do that to you. Zofran made me sicker and on Levsinex I was about 107 lbs in the past. If it was up to me I would stay 113-115 lbs.The Levsinex has stopped the D, but has increased gas, intestinal movement, and (normal) bowel movements. My # 1 concerns are urgency and D. So, I think I will stick with it.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi again you all!







I'm heading to AC Sat morning after breakfast for the Memorial Day weekend. Wifey and I have a dinner engagement and afterwards,a show Sat eve. We plan to return home either Sun eve or early Mon. Best wishes for a safe and wonderful Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi again you all!







I'm heading to AC Sat morning after breakfast for the Memorial Day weekend. Wifey and I have a dinner engagement and afterwards,a show Sat eve. We plan to return home either Sun eve or early Mon. Best wishes for a safe and wonderful Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, have a great time! The weather is beautiful. Here is my latest drug update. I still had D on Levsinex. So, my doctor doubled the dosage to yes 4 a day. Still had terrible D! What is going on here!? That should be enough to constipate a bull.I am wondering if I have built up a HUGE tolerance to all IBS drugs. So, today I am going drug free, first time in 15 years, to see if I get as sick taking nothing. I have a strange theory that everyone laughs at. I am losing all my marbles so I resorted grasping at straws. Maybe the Lotronex and Remeron cured me and the other drugs make me sick because I am actually cured?! Huh? Well, it's worth investigating. But then again if I was "cured" I think the Levsinex would constipate me, right?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, have a great time! The weather is beautiful. Here is my latest drug update. I still had D on Levsinex. So, my doctor doubled the dosage to yes 4 a day. Still had terrible D! What is going on here!? That should be enough to constipate a bull.I am wondering if I have built up a HUGE tolerance to all IBS drugs. So, today I am going drug free, first time in 15 years, to see if I get as sick taking nothing. I have a strange theory that everyone laughs at. I am losing all my marbles so I resorted grasping at straws. Maybe the Lotronex and Remeron cured me and the other drugs make me sick because I am actually cured?! Huh? Well, it's worth investigating. But then again if I was "cured" I think the Levsinex would constipate me, right?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Have fun John!LL - tough going kiddo. I'm not sure about your theory. Here, I'll grasp at a straw for you -- have you tried the calcium so many on the BB support? It might be worth a shot. It's got to be hard pulling yourself off anything after all those years. Good grief, you were a baby when you were diagnosed.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Have fun John!LL - tough going kiddo. I'm not sure about your theory. Here, I'll grasp at a straw for you -- have you tried the calcium so many on the BB support? It might be worth a shot. It's got to be hard pulling yourself off anything after all those years. Good grief, you were a baby when you were diagnosed.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, my theory is really wrong. It was worth a shot. I got really sick day 1. I stopped taking the Levsinex still. It wasn't helping at all...not even 4 of them. So, I am taking Loperimide (prescription Immodium) until I see the GI on 6/4. Yeah, seven days to go!!!I have tried the calcium. Here is my list:LibraxBuspar (stopped taking asap)BentylZofranLevsinexLevbid (worked for a few years)Lotronex (love love love)Remeron (loved and lost, stopped working)LoperamideCalciumGinger Peppermint PillsLacatid Pillsacidophilis pillsFibracon Next I am going to inquire about Questran. It is for cholesterol. Mine is fine but I heard it really works well. My doctor mentioned that if Levsinex didn't work she may try coedine. It is EXTREMELY constipating and good for pain. I have already decided I don't want to try it. Plus my sister thinks I am allergic to it. She also remembers my passing food out in my diaper - whole when I was little. I guess I was always intestinally challenged? Who knows. 18 and on was the WORST! Maybe I still have parasites in there? 2 years ago I had blastocyctic hominis. I was treated for it though. Hummm, who knows?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, my theory is really wrong. It was worth a shot. I got really sick day 1. I stopped taking the Levsinex still. It wasn't helping at all...not even 4 of them. So, I am taking Loperimide (prescription Immodium) until I see the GI on 6/4. Yeah, seven days to go!!!I have tried the calcium. Here is my list:LibraxBuspar (stopped taking asap)BentylZofranLevsinexLevbid (worked for a few years)Lotronex (love love love)Remeron (loved and lost, stopped working)LoperamideCalciumGinger Peppermint PillsLacatid Pillsacidophilis pillsFibracon Next I am going to inquire about Questran. It is for cholesterol. Mine is fine but I heard it really works well. My doctor mentioned that if Levsinex didn't work she may try coedine. It is EXTREMELY constipating and good for pain. I have already decided I don't want to try it. Plus my sister thinks I am allergic to it. She also remembers my passing food out in my diaper - whole when I was little. I guess I was always intestinally challenged? Who knows. 18 and on was the WORST! Maybe I still have parasites in there? 2 years ago I had blastocyctic hominis. I was treated for it though. Hummm, who knows?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

You poor kid. I have to laugh at my story. When I was little my father had to intentionally make me late for school after lunch (he worked shifts) because I was so anxious to be first in line and early that I would SKIP going to the bathroom. Can you believe that? I could go 2-3 days without a BM. Where did that child go????Hey gang I go to look at a house tomorrow night. It looks great from the outside; here's hoping the rest is good and no one else wants it


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

You poor kid. I have to laugh at my story. When I was little my father had to intentionally make me late for school after lunch (he worked shifts) because I was so anxious to be first in line and early that I would SKIP going to the bathroom. Can you believe that? I could go 2-3 days without a BM. Where did that child go????Hey gang I go to look at a house tomorrow night. It looks great from the outside; here's hoping the rest is good and no one else wants it


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Your moving? What town are you moving to? I will keep my fingers crossed for you.5 days until the GI! Woo Hoo! I have never been this excited to see a doctor before. I am losing a lot of weight and I can't wait to go. My bra straps are falling off my shoulders and I have to fasten my belt 2 notches more. Maybe I should go buy weight gain shakes or something? I will try to weigh myself today or tomorrow.I don't know why I am so excited to see the GI. Nothing will happen except he will tell me to come back for tests and do ickety stool samples in the mean time. Oh well, I'll be one step closer.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Your moving? What town are you moving to? I will keep my fingers crossed for you.5 days until the GI! Woo Hoo! I have never been this excited to see a doctor before. I am losing a lot of weight and I can't wait to go. My bra straps are falling off my shoulders and I have to fasten my belt 2 notches more. Maybe I should go buy weight gain shakes or something? I will try to weigh myself today or tomorrow.I don't know why I am so excited to see the GI. Nothing will happen except he will tell me to come back for tests and do ickety stool samples in the mean time. Oh well, I'll be one step closer.


----------



## lew6291 (May 30, 2002)

Hey, all!I'm from Yardley, PA and was recently diagnosed w/ IBS (i.e., 5 months of figuring out what I didn't have)







I am just starting to figure all of this out, so this group is a big help. Any type of meeting in the general area would be of great help to me. Thanks!


----------



## lew6291 (May 30, 2002)

Hey, all!I'm from Yardley, PA and was recently diagnosed w/ IBS (i.e., 5 months of figuring out what I didn't have)







I am just starting to figure all of this out, so this group is a big help. Any type of meeting in the general area would be of great help to me. Thanks!


----------



## SunnyOne (May 22, 2002)

LL:I have had IBS D for 31 years. I highly recommend Questran. The only thing that has ever helped my cramping was Questran. One scoop a day. I have taken it for years. If I ever leave it off, the cramping comes back. Along with Questran, I take Bentyl 30 minutes before meals. If I start with the diahrea, I take Advanced Imodium, one or two. If I still need more I take Lonox (Lomotil). This combination works pretty well. I sure wish they would bring Lotronex back. That was the first time I have felt normal in years.


----------



## SunnyOne (May 22, 2002)

LL:I have had IBS D for 31 years. I highly recommend Questran. The only thing that has ever helped my cramping was Questran. One scoop a day. I have taken it for years. If I ever leave it off, the cramping comes back. Along with Questran, I take Bentyl 30 minutes before meals. If I start with the diahrea, I take Advanced Imodium, one or two. If I still need more I take Lonox (Lomotil). This combination works pretty well. I sure wish they would bring Lotronex back. That was the first time I have felt normal in years.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Wow, Ladybug, that is quite a mix!!! I am thinking of asking my doctor about Questran. Do you have high cholesterol or do you just take it for the IBS? Tomorrow I am going to the GI in Phila. at Jefferson Hospital, so , I'll see what he has to say. Probably nothing except...you need to take tests. I heard they have Questran in pill form also. I rather take a pill because I am not good at getting ickety things down without gagging. I'll keep you posted on what he has to say. How long did it take for the Questan to work?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Wow, Ladybug, that is quite a mix!!! I am thinking of asking my doctor about Questran. Do you have high cholesterol or do you just take it for the IBS? Tomorrow I am going to the GI in Phila. at Jefferson Hospital, so , I'll see what he has to say. Probably nothing except...you need to take tests. I heard they have Questran in pill form also. I rather take a pill because I am not good at getting ickety things down without gagging. I'll keep you posted on what he has to say. How long did it take for the Questan to work?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Argh!!!!!! Where should I start? I did not like Dr. Cohen. He did not listen to 1 not 1 word I said. I knew more than him about IBS and treatment too.Here is my biggest complaint. They knew that I needed an emergency appt. They knew I needed help a.s.a.p Yet Dr. Cohen secretary forgot to inform me that he would be away ALL summer and would not be able to do my colonoscopy until SEPT! I said, well there are 17 other Gi's here. let one of them do it for him. No, can't do that either. It's against Jefferson policy. Back to the drawing board. What a waste of my time!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Argh!!!!!! Where should I start? I did not like Dr. Cohen. He did not listen to 1 not 1 word I said. I knew more than him about IBS and treatment too.Here is my biggest complaint. They knew that I needed an emergency appt. They knew I needed help a.s.a.p Yet Dr. Cohen secretary forgot to inform me that he would be away ALL summer and would not be able to do my colonoscopy until SEPT! I said, well there are 17 other Gi's here. let one of them do it for him. No, can't do that either. It's against Jefferson policy. Back to the drawing board. What a waste of my time!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Next GI appointment...6/10, Monday. It is with Dr. Mushnik in Voorhees. I will try to remain positive, though I admit it is getting hard. First available GI to go up the ol' poop shoot wins. LOL "Chutes and Ladders". I just need the colonoscopy, after that I will continue my search for a good GI or better yet stay with my ever incredible family doctor aka the "intestinal guru"...Rebecca. Hope everyone else is doing well, Shadow did you get the house!?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Next GI appointment...6/10, Monday. It is with Dr. Mushnik in Voorhees. I will try to remain positive, though I admit it is getting hard. First available GI to go up the ol' poop shoot wins. LOL "Chutes and Ladders". I just need the colonoscopy, after that I will continue my search for a good GI or better yet stay with my ever incredible family doctor aka the "intestinal guru"...Rebecca. Hope everyone else is doing well, Shadow did you get the house!?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Lotronex is coming back. Oh, I'm going to have a life again. Yippy! Don't worry I will still go to the dreaded GI.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Lotronex is coming back. Oh, I'm going to have a life again. Yippy! Don't worry I will still go to the dreaded GI.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I LOVE, I mean LOVE the new GI guy. His name is Dr. Mushnik. This man really knows it all. He is SUPER nice, caring, listens, highly knowledgable, has character, is very pro-lotronex, and knows more than myself and my "intestinal guru" Rebecca (my doctor). I have struck gold. Long live Mushnik!!!!!!!!! My colonoscopy is now 08/19. It is that late because my sister will be visiting in early Aug. So, I did not want to clash the two. He gave me a new drug. If that doesn't work he will put me on Questran. I didn't even have to mention it or inquire about it. First I have to wait a week because I am on antibiotics. The intestinal fairy has paid a visit to me this week.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I LOVE, I mean LOVE the new GI guy. His name is Dr. Mushnik. This man really knows it all. He is SUPER nice, caring, listens, highly knowledgable, has character, is very pro-lotronex, and knows more than myself and my "intestinal guru" Rebecca (my doctor). I have struck gold. Long live Mushnik!!!!!!!!! My colonoscopy is now 08/19. It is that late because my sister will be visiting in early Aug. So, I did not want to clash the two. He gave me a new drug. If that doesn't work he will put me on Questran. I didn't even have to mention it or inquire about it. First I have to wait a week because I am on antibiotics. The intestinal fairy has paid a visit to me this week.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Good for you LL.







Keep us updated.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Good for you LL.







Keep us updated.


----------



## SunnyOne (May 22, 2002)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner concerning the Questran. I have taken Questran for probably aroung 10 years. It it for IBS. I took the pills for a few years but then they didn't seen to be working as well so I switched back to the powder. I mix a little less than a full scoop in about 1 to 1 1/2 inchs of water. It's not too bad. As long as I take Questran I don't have the cramps and spasms before using the bathroom. I used to have pain so bad that I would almost loose concious. Many times I have had to just lay down on the bathroom floor between spasms and try to get up on the comode when the diarrhea would start. The Questran stopped the pain. Now I just have diarrhea. My doctor said that bile is suppose to be re-absorbed in the small intestine. If it isn't then it will cause problems in the colon. The Questran binds bile & it can pass on through without causing a problem.It is sure worth a try to use Questran for anyone who has alot of pain with the IBS.


----------



## SunnyOne (May 22, 2002)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner concerning the Questran. I have taken Questran for probably aroung 10 years. It it for IBS. I took the pills for a few years but then they didn't seen to be working as well so I switched back to the powder. I mix a little less than a full scoop in about 1 to 1 1/2 inchs of water. It's not too bad. As long as I take Questran I don't have the cramps and spasms before using the bathroom. I used to have pain so bad that I would almost loose concious. Many times I have had to just lay down on the bathroom floor between spasms and try to get up on the comode when the diarrhea would start. The Questran stopped the pain. Now I just have diarrhea. My doctor said that bile is suppose to be re-absorbed in the small intestine. If it isn't then it will cause problems in the colon. The Questran binds bile & it can pass on through without causing a problem.It is sure worth a try to use Questran for anyone who has alot of pain with the IBS.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

My problem is mostly D. I have pain also. I rather have pain than D though. I have heard Questran does work on D for many. Have you tried to take Loperamide (prescription immodium) with the Questran to get rid of the D? I started to take Robinul Forte. Basically it works the same as Levsinex (not well!). I am taking a break from it after a huge attack on Friday. I'll take it again soon, but not right now.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

My problem is mostly D. I have pain also. I rather have pain than D though. I have heard Questran does work on D for many. Have you tried to take Loperamide (prescription immodium) with the Questran to get rid of the D? I started to take Robinul Forte. Basically it works the same as Levsinex (not well!). I am taking a break from it after a huge attack on Friday. I'll take it again soon, but not right now.


----------



## SunnyOne (May 22, 2002)

I have never tried the prescription immodium. If it is going to be close to 6 months before Lotronex is available again, I may go ahead & get a prescription. Thanks for the suggestion. Most days I only take one or two immodium, but on a bad day I may take 3 or 4 along with other stuff. If I didn't work outside the home, I could get by with alot less drugs, but it gets embarrassing to keep having to go to the restroom.


----------



## SunnyOne (May 22, 2002)

I have never tried the prescription immodium. If it is going to be close to 6 months before Lotronex is available again, I may go ahead & get a prescription. Thanks for the suggestion. Most days I only take one or two immodium, but on a bad day I may take 3 or 4 along with other stuff. If I didn't work outside the home, I could get by with alot less drugs, but it gets embarrassing to keep having to go to the restroom.


----------



## StarGarden83 (Jun 14, 2002)

19 / Female / NW suburb of Phili







~*~ Star ~*~


----------



## StarGarden83 (Jun 14, 2002)

19 / Female / NW suburb of Phili







~*~ Star ~*~


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)




----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)




----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Johnny....







Got a file you can email of any of the infamous pics or are they too terrifying?MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Johnny....







Got a file you can email of any of the infamous pics or are they too terrifying?MNL


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

This is dedicated to my man Mike NL







"_Hey! Let's give some (Life Cereal) to Mikey..."_ Crunch...crunch...crunch...crunch...*"HE LIKES IT!!! HE LIKES IT!!!"*Boy! It is hot and the sun is brightly shining outside...better put on my shades and run for cover.







*Johnny*


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

This is dedicated to my man Mike NL







"_Hey! Let's give some (Life Cereal) to Mikey..."_ Crunch...crunch...crunch...crunch...*"HE LIKES IT!!! HE LIKES IT!!!"*Boy! It is hot and the sun is brightly shining outside...better put on my shades and run for cover.







*Johnny*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL, great news about the new doc. Sorry I've been out of contact. School is four nights a week - that class ends next Wednesday and I may breathe just a little (another class starts next week, but it only meets once a week).Welcome new folks!Hey John, are you going just by John elsewehere on this BB?How have you all enjoyed this lovely weather? Anyone heading down the shore?Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL, great news about the new doc. Sorry I've been out of contact. School is four nights a week - that class ends next Wednesday and I may breathe just a little (another class starts next week, but it only meets once a week).Welcome new folks!Hey John, are you going just by John elsewehere on this BB?How have you all enjoyed this lovely weather? Anyone heading down the shore?Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Yes Shadow. I always preferred John,but back in August,1999 when I first registered here,that name was already taken. Since I'm the only more active "John" on here,I figured that I deserved the dubious honors of having that one and only title.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Yes Shadow. I always preferred John,but back in August,1999 when I first registered here,that name was already taken. Since I'm the only more active "John" on here,I figured that I deserved the dubious honors of having that one and only title.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Where are you LL???


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Where are you LL???


----------



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

I guess I couldn't get any further away from all of you if I tried ..... all the way down in Australia! If only I could afford it I would risk 24 hours on an aircraft toilet to get away and meet with ppl. Keep me in mind.


----------



## christiane53 (Jul 6, 2002)

I guess I couldn't get any further away from all of you if I tried ..... all the way down in Australia! If only I could afford it I would risk 24 hours on an aircraft toilet to get away and meet with ppl. Keep me in mind.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, what a month! My boss is away in Italy tying the knot. So, I am running the business. Everything and anything has been happening. It has been just plain old crazy around here.Well, here is the update on the Days of Tracys Life. I know I have been out of touch a bit lately. Well, where to begin?! Health: Robinul Forte just made me have numerous BM's. Didn't like the stuff. Tonight I am starting Questran. That will be the 16th drug I have tried for my IBS. Why do I have a feeling I will be back on Loprodomide in a week or so? Hum.Life: My best friend (well not anymore) went completely insane. She is an only child and is VERY spoiled. She gets freaky when we hang out with a 3rd person or a new person enters the picture. She has been in a lousy mood for a long time and started to take her problems out on me. She kept having "snits" at me. 5 snits to be exact. So, basically I thought it was time to go our seperate ways (mainly because the same thing happened a few years ago). Friends aren't suppose to yell at you over nothing. I brought it to her attention yet she did not change nor apologize for yelling at me aimlessly. Actually she didn't care at all about her actions. So, the friendship is over. I am done with her verbal abuse. She really needs some help and I don't need friends like that.Family: My sister got really ill and had to be hospitalized for a few days. She is ok now and currently taking Remeron.







She plans to move back to NJ in Dec. (she thinks0.Love Life: I am still dating phobic and very selective. However, last week my friend (that I met in April) told me he liked me... A LOT. Well, after all of this craziness. I am scared to cross the friendship line especially because I am NOT ready for a serious relationship. He is really nice and there is mutual attraction there, but yet...I am not sure if it would be a good decision, ESPECIALLY right now. You can't casually date your friends. It's playing with fire.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, what a month! My boss is away in Italy tying the knot. So, I am running the business. Everything and anything has been happening. It has been just plain old crazy around here.Well, here is the update on the Days of Tracys Life. I know I have been out of touch a bit lately. Well, where to begin?! Health: Robinul Forte just made me have numerous BM's. Didn't like the stuff. Tonight I am starting Questran. That will be the 16th drug I have tried for my IBS. Why do I have a feeling I will be back on Loprodomide in a week or so? Hum.Life: My best friend (well not anymore) went completely insane. She is an only child and is VERY spoiled. She gets freaky when we hang out with a 3rd person or a new person enters the picture. She has been in a lousy mood for a long time and started to take her problems out on me. She kept having "snits" at me. 5 snits to be exact. So, basically I thought it was time to go our seperate ways (mainly because the same thing happened a few years ago). Friends aren't suppose to yell at you over nothing. I brought it to her attention yet she did not change nor apologize for yelling at me aimlessly. Actually she didn't care at all about her actions. So, the friendship is over. I am done with her verbal abuse. She really needs some help and I don't need friends like that.Family: My sister got really ill and had to be hospitalized for a few days. She is ok now and currently taking Remeron.







She plans to move back to NJ in Dec. (she thinks0.Love Life: I am still dating phobic and very selective. However, last week my friend (that I met in April) told me he liked me... A LOT. Well, after all of this craziness. I am scared to cross the friendship line especially because I am NOT ready for a serious relationship. He is really nice and there is mutual attraction there, but yet...I am not sure if it would be a good decision, ESPECIALLY right now. You can't casually date your friends. It's playing with fire.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Three vampires walk into a bar and sit down at a table. The waitress comes over and asks the first vampire what he would like. The first vampire responds, "I vould like some blood." The waitress turns to the second vampire and asks what he would like. The vampire responds, "I vould like some blood." The waitress turns to the third vampire and asks what he would like. The vampire responds, "I vould like some plasma." The waitress looks up and says, "Let me see if I have this order correct. You want two bloods and a blood light?"


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Three vampires walk into a bar and sit down at a table. The waitress comes over and asks the first vampire what he would like. The first vampire responds, "I vould like some blood." The waitress turns to the second vampire and asks what he would like. The vampire responds, "I vould like some blood." The waitress turns to the third vampire and asks what he would like. The vampire responds, "I vould like some plasma." The waitress looks up and says, "Let me see if I have this order correct. You want two bloods and a blood light?"


----------



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

also from NJ - Flemington


----------



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

also from NJ - Flemington


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

From Northeast Philly,,,,close to everything, malls, shore and even the mountains...I agree with everyone..It would be great to meet.... Chris


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

From Northeast Philly,,,,close to everything, malls, shore and even the mountains...I agree with everyone..It would be great to meet....  Chris


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

NE Philly? My grandmom use to live on Large St. A lot of my family still lives over there. Did you go to NE High School?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

NE Philly? My grandmom use to live on Large St. A lot of my family still lives over there. Did you go to NE High School?


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

LL,No didnt go to Northeast High...but live close to it....I live not that far away from Large St. Christi


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

LL,No didnt go to Northeast High...but live close to it....I live not that far away from Large St. Christi


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

hi! i live in philly! anyone have any idea for a specialist-gi that specializes in ibs? i have one but am looking for someone better.....


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

hi! i live in philly! anyone have any idea for a specialist-gi that specializes in ibs? i have one but am looking for someone better.....


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I LOVE





















Dr. Mushnik in Voorhees, NJ. He is the greatest GI ever. I say he would be well worth the drive ( 20 min. from South Philly) . I do NOT recommend Jefferson GI's at all. Temple is suppose to be really good. However, talking to my half sister makes me a little weary on them too. Her GI is from Temple.Love live the Mush Man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I LOVE





















Dr. Mushnik in Voorhees, NJ. He is the greatest GI ever. I say he would be well worth the drive ( 20 min. from South Philly) . I do NOT recommend Jefferson GI's at all. Temple is suppose to be really good. However, talking to my half sister makes me a little weary on them too. Her GI is from Temple.Love live the Mush Man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Woops, I meant Long Live the Mush Man







(I was typing and looking at hearts)


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Woops, I meant Long Live the Mush Man







(I was typing and looking at hearts)


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Ringwood, NJ here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Ringwood, NJ here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Funny enough I have been to Ringwood MANY years ago. I went to Ringwood Manor to listen to the ghost slaves scream for coal and to be led via lantern by the ghost of the manor (can't remember his name). I didn't hear or see anything. LOL Did you ever hear that tale?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Funny enough I have been to Ringwood MANY years ago. I went to Ringwood Manor to listen to the ghost slaves scream for coal and to be led via lantern by the ghost of the manor (can't remember his name). I didn't hear or see anything. LOL Did you ever hear that tale?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Where is Ringwood,NJ ???


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Where is Ringwood,NJ ???


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

It's on the tippy tippy top of NJ. Put it this way - your ears pop when you are driving around Ringwood.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

It's on the tippy tippy top of NJ. Put it this way - your ears pop when you are driving around Ringwood.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi ALL







,I am from Bloomsbury, NJ. Kari


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi ALL







,I am from Bloomsbury, NJ. Kari


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Well, lets all meet in Alantic City.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Well, lets all meet in Alantic City.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Atlantic City is cool. Sunday is best for me. At least I can leave the wife at her favorite slot machine while I sneak off to pay you all a visit.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Atlantic City is cool. Sunday is best for me. At least I can leave the wife at her favorite slot machine while I sneak off to pay you all a visit.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If you guys are really serious I may be down in Absecon on Sat / Sun. If so, I'll let you know by Wed. / Thurs. That would be cool to try to meet again!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If you guys are really serious I may be down in Absecon on Sat / Sun. If so, I'll let you know by Wed. / Thurs. That would be cool to try to meet again!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, I will be down in the AC area this weekend. However, the friend I am visiting is really upset because her boyfriend broke up with her (they were together for 5 years). So, this would probably be a bad weekend to meet up. Sunday would maybe be a possibility but how would I get a hold of you guys? I only have the computer at work. Huuummm. My Lotronex dinner offer still stands when it comes back out though. It will probably be in Philly.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, I will be down in the AC area this weekend. However, the friend I am visiting is really upset because her boyfriend broke up with her (they were together for 5 years). So, this would probably be a bad weekend to meet up. Sunday would maybe be a possibility but how would I get a hold of you guys? I only have the computer at work. Huuummm. My Lotronex dinner offer still stands when it comes back out though. It will probably be in Philly.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I'll be visiting my sister's new digs in Lewes,DE this Sunday. If I ever get to meet any of you. It will have to be in AC on a Sunday. BTW, You can always e-mail us...better still...buy a computer.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I'll be visiting my sister's new digs in Lewes,DE this Sunday. If I ever get to meet any of you. It will have to be in AC on a Sunday. BTW, You can always e-mail us...better still...buy a computer.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I know...I have been putting off buying one forever. I can live with the one at work for now.Oh, good news...I won $ 425.00 playing roulette. It was FUN, FUN, FUN! I also got a tan (I am very white), and was hit on by plenty of men that I was not interested in. It was flattering though. I definetly cheered my friend up. So, I accomplished a lot this weekend. John, what do you play again in AC? Slots?Oh, also...the countdown begins...7 days until the colonoscopy.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I know...I have been putting off buying one forever. I can live with the one at work for now.Oh, good news...I won $ 425.00 playing roulette. It was FUN, FUN, FUN! I also got a tan (I am very white), and was hit on by plenty of men that I was not interested in. It was flattering though. I definetly cheered my friend up. So, I accomplished a lot this weekend. John, what do you play again in AC? Slots?Oh, also...the countdown begins...7 days until the colonoscopy.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Wifey plays the slots. I stroll along the boardwalk enjoying the sights.







Love them Hooters gals!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Wifey plays the slots. I stroll along the boardwalk enjoying the sights.







Love them Hooters gals!


----------



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

Wow, I just read the entire NJ/PHILLY thread (thank you, Tracy!)I live in Cherry Hill, NJ and I have a host of GI problems - Gastroparesis, hiatal hernia, IBS symptoms (lots of bloating, gas, and pain, rarely D, very occasional C). I shouldn't say this, but I'd be willing to trade my indigestion and queasiness for the runs for a few weeks - any takers? java script:void(0)Big Grin Thankfully for the past year it hasn't been too awful, but when it is, all I can do is lay on my back with a heating pad on my tummy and cry my eyes out. It makes having a social life quite difficult because I don't know day to day how I'm going to feel, and when I'm sick I have to be alone.Teri


----------



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

Wow, I just read the entire NJ/PHILLY thread (thank you, Tracy!)I live in Cherry Hill, NJ and I have a host of GI problems - Gastroparesis, hiatal hernia, IBS symptoms (lots of bloating, gas, and pain, rarely D, very occasional C). I shouldn't say this, but I'd be willing to trade my indigestion and queasiness for the runs for a few weeks - any takers? java script:void(0)Big Grin Thankfully for the past year it hasn't been too awful, but when it is, all I can do is lay on my back with a heating pad on my tummy and cry my eyes out. It makes having a social life quite difficult because I don't know day to day how I'm going to feel, and when I'm sick I have to be alone.Teri


----------



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

Why can't I get smilies in my messages? Do I just drag-n-drop them into the message? Instead of the smilies appearing, just the code appears.







Oh, never mind! I was trying to drag-n-drop when all I had to do was click the smilie. Duh!


----------



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

Why can't I get smilies in my messages? Do I just drag-n-drop them into the message? Instead of the smilies appearing, just the code appears.







Oh, never mind! I was trying to drag-n-drop when all I had to do was click the smilie. Duh!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

You'll get the hang of it. Out of all of the places in Cherry Hill...she lives a few blocks from my old house (my moms house). I would take you up on your trade off. Both things stink though...I know my sister suffers from nausea too. The countdown continues....4 days to go!!!By the way, where is Shadow?! I hope everything is ok. John, I hope wifey doesn't catch you looking at those Hooters Chicks!!! We do their plumbing, maybe I can mention you for a exterminating contract. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

You'll get the hang of it. Out of all of the places in Cherry Hill...she lives a few blocks from my old house (my moms house). I would take you up on your trade off. Both things stink though...I know my sister suffers from nausea too. The countdown continues....4 days to go!!!By the way, where is Shadow?! I hope everything is ok. John, I hope wifey doesn't catch you looking at those Hooters Chicks!!! We do their plumbing, maybe I can mention you for a exterminating contract. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Colonoscopy is done. They knocked me out cold, hurray! I felt like I had the biggest hangover ever though. All they can tell me right now is that I do not have pollups or ulcers. I am waiting for the biopsy results to come in. They will get them Fri. or Mon. Must get back to mound of work.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Colonoscopy is done. They knocked me out cold, hurray! I felt like I had the biggest hangover ever though. All they can tell me right now is that I do not have pollups or ulcers. I am waiting for the biopsy results to come in. They will get them Fri. or Mon. Must get back to mound of work.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah where is Shadow?!And Dee is on the missing list too!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah where is Shadow?!And Dee is on the missing list too!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I just got my results back from the colonoscopy...negative for chrones, IBD, colitis, and collegenous colitis. I guess I just have really bad IBS? Who knows, I have to go back on 10/3. I don't know if he will stop there or give me further tests? Hummm?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I just got my results back from the colonoscopy...negative for chrones, IBD, colitis, and collegenous colitis. I guess I just have really bad IBS? Who knows, I have to go back on 10/3. I don't know if he will stop there or give me further tests? Hummm?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL,Thank goodness for that.







BTW, Anybody going to AC for the Labor Day weekend?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL,Thank goodness for that.







BTW, Anybody going to AC for the Labor Day weekend?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Poor, poor John had lousy weather in AC. What on earth did you do instead of hitting the beaches?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Poor, poor John had lousy weather in AC. What on earth did you do instead of hitting the beaches?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I hit the sack instead.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I hit the sack instead.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

For taking. Husband: For sale: Cheap All offers accepted. First come first sale. No questions asked. Reply to email please.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

For taking. Husband: For sale: Cheap All offers accepted. First come first sale. No questions asked. Reply to email please.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Is he cute and in his mid-30's? Only Kidding!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Is he cute and in his mid-30's? Only Kidding!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Damn!







He's very attractive and in his early 30's. I always did perfer younger men.







But then again I wouldn't wish him on any of my friends so your safe from this particular man for the time being.LL, my wish for you is to find your man of your dreams and not the nitemares you've been dating.Kiss  Kiss.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Damn!







He's very attractive and in his early 30's. I always did perfer younger men.







But then again I wouldn't wish him on any of my friends so your safe from this particular man for the time being.LL, my wish for you is to find your man of your dreams and not the nitemares you've been dating.Kiss  Kiss.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Ran into Dee last night on AOL and she sends Hello's to everyone. Poor gal didn't think she was missed. Silly girl.







Now where in the hell is our Shadow?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Ran into Dee last night on AOL and she sends Hello's to everyone. Poor gal didn't think she was missed. Silly girl.







Now where in the hell is our Shadow?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

*sigh* I know I'm only bumping it by posting, but how did this thread surface again? It was a year and a half ago that some of you wanted to meet at a restaurant in Jersey! Around Mother's Day?Anyway, I served to bump by reading and responding to pg. 16 only,Joan


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

*sigh* I know I'm only bumping it by posting, but how did this thread surface again? It was a year and a half ago that some of you wanted to meet at a restaurant in Jersey! Around Mother's Day?Anyway, I served to bump by reading and responding to pg. 16 only,Joan


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks, Imag, for your wishes of a dream man. If it ever happens you'll be the first to know. Right now, I have a terrible opinion of them.If you go back to my 7/9 post (love life)...I guess you can figure I decided not to date the friend who liked me. I am really happy I made the right decision. We stayed really good friends and I told him that it would be best if it stayed that way. Months past, we stayed really close friends....UNTIL, he just met another girl. Now he doesn't really want to see me, is a bit rude to me, tells me he is tired and can't talk every time I call him. He has turned into someone completely different. By their 3rd date- he already went steady with her and the 1st time we did hang out, she called him 3 times. I expected that I would see him less but the coldness / unfriendliness is just uncalled for.This from a guy (boy) who complains about his best friend not ever seeing him because of a girl. Birds of a feather.... I decided not to call him anymore. If he snaps out of it (which I doubt) good. If not, I will not make any more effort to keep the friendship. I can't believe all the #### that has gone on this year, and now this? Yeash!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks, Imag, for your wishes of a dream man. If it ever happens you'll be the first to know. Right now, I have a terrible opinion of them.If you go back to my 7/9 post (love life)...I guess you can figure I decided not to date the friend who liked me. I am really happy I made the right decision. We stayed really good friends and I told him that it would be best if it stayed that way. Months past, we stayed really close friends....UNTIL, he just met another girl. Now he doesn't really want to see me, is a bit rude to me, tells me he is tired and can't talk every time I call him. He has turned into someone completely different. By their 3rd date- he already went steady with her and the 1st time we did hang out, she called him 3 times. I expected that I would see him less but the coldness / unfriendliness is just uncalled for.This from a guy (boy) who complains about his best friend not ever seeing him because of a girl. Birds of a feather.... I decided not to call him anymore. If he snaps out of it (which I doubt) good. If not, I will not make any more effort to keep the friendship. I can't believe all the #### that has gone on this year, and now this? Yeash!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hang in there LL. Better days are ahead.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hang in there LL. Better days are ahead.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I sure hope so. I had a lot of fun this weekend despite all of the crappiness going on. This weekend coming up will be a blast too. My friend is coming up from Ocean City for her birthday. She is also planning to move up here (but we'll see). My sister definetly thinks she will move here in Oct. / Nov. It would be nice to have my sister and one of my closest friends near me. It would probably do me some good especially right now.I am not upset at all about the latest happenings. I just hope my friend snaps out of it. I think I am getting pretty numb to all of the weirdness going on this year (or year and a half should I say). So, I am calm and happy. Hey, after all...Lotronex (my true love) will be back in my life once again. Glaxo said it will DEFINETLY be out by Dec.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I sure hope so. I had a lot of fun this weekend despite all of the crappiness going on. This weekend coming up will be a blast too. My friend is coming up from Ocean City for her birthday. She is also planning to move up here (but we'll see). My sister definetly thinks she will move here in Oct. / Nov. It would be nice to have my sister and one of my closest friends near me. It would probably do me some good especially right now.I am not upset at all about the latest happenings. I just hope my friend snaps out of it. I think I am getting pretty numb to all of the weirdness going on this year (or year and a half should I say). So, I am calm and happy. Hey, after all...Lotronex (my true love) will be back in my life once again. Glaxo said it will DEFINETLY be out by Dec.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Just a quick hello to the Jersey/Philly gang. Have been offline most of the last 2 months with house selling and buying. Not quite in the new place yet and don't want to email from work. Glad to see some new faces and that some of you missed me. Will be in touch.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Just a quick hello to the Jersey/Philly gang. Have been offline most of the last 2 months with house selling and buying. Not quite in the new place yet and don't want to email from work. Glad to see some new faces and that some of you missed me. Will be in touch.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey, look who popped out of the shadows! I'm glad everything is ok with you. I was starting to worry.Oh, my friend (above) did not call me for over two weeks. Then his new girlfriend started to give him the brush off. Guess who he called? LOL So, I gave him a little piece of my mind. You don't just ditch your friends and then call them when your girl may leave you. Not a good way to be. I noticed that he wasn't distant or stand offish this time either. Oh, what a strange coincidence!!!So, I will let byegones be byegones, I won't keep bringing it up to him. However, I know what type of person he is and I don't trust him. I don't think I ever will. If there wasn't trouble in paradise, he would probably wouldn't have ever called. If your wondering what happened - he smothered her to death. I bet you could have guessed that one. He also got fired from his job of 5 yrs. due to lack of work getting done lately. I had a ton of fun last weekend though despite everything. On Thurs. 10/03 I have a GI appt. I'll let you know what he says this time.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey, look who popped out of the shadows! I'm glad everything is ok with you. I was starting to worry.Oh, my friend (above) did not call me for over two weeks. Then his new girlfriend started to give him the brush off. Guess who he called? LOL So, I gave him a little piece of my mind. You don't just ditch your friends and then call them when your girl may leave you. Not a good way to be. I noticed that he wasn't distant or stand offish this time either. Oh, what a strange coincidence!!!So, I will let byegones be byegones, I won't keep bringing it up to him. However, I know what type of person he is and I don't trust him. I don't think I ever will. If there wasn't trouble in paradise, he would probably wouldn't have ever called. If your wondering what happened - he smothered her to death. I bet you could have guessed that one. He also got fired from his job of 5 yrs. due to lack of work getting done lately. I had a ton of fun last weekend though despite everything. On Thurs. 10/03 I have a GI appt. I'll let you know what he says this time.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hiya folks, how have you'll been doing? Me not so good I have two pinched nerves one in each elbow and the pain is intense. Not too mention the swelling the numbness and the pins and needles that run through my arms and hands all the live long friggin day














. The doctor an Orthopedic has rescheduled my first appointment so I got to wait till next week for any treatment. Anyway I'm looking for a good drug link for the prescription I'm taking and the ones I will be taking. So if anybody has any please leave them here or email me them please. Talked to Shadow last week she's doing fine is just real busy with school and work and hasn't had anytime to get online. LL, I hope your fine too.







Don't know what a infopop is so this is just a really cute pic.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hiya folks, how have you'll been doing? Me not so good I have two pinched nerves one in each elbow and the pain is intense. Not too mention the swelling the numbness and the pins and needles that run through my arms and hands all the live long friggin day














. The doctor an Orthopedic has rescheduled my first appointment so I got to wait till next week for any treatment. Anyway I'm looking for a good drug link for the prescription I'm taking and the ones I will be taking. So if anybody has any please leave them here or email me them please. Talked to Shadow last week she's doing fine is just real busy with school and work and hasn't had anytime to get online. LL, I hope your fine too.








Don't know what a infopop is so this is just a really cute pic.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imagica, that's terrible. What brings that on? How long will it take to heal? I like www.webmd.com for drug info.I just got back from the GI. He was upset that I still knew more Lotronex news than him. So, he gave me his e-mail address with a promise of the first written Lotronex prescription.







I tested negative for everything. I just have a very severe case of IBS. I am not complaining though. I rather have that than the other GI disorders. Plus if I had Chrones etc. you are not really suppose to take Lotronex with it.They gave me a six pack of new improved Boost. If I like it they'll give me the case. That stuff is pricey! It's like Ensure.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imagica, that's terrible. What brings that on? How long will it take to heal? I like www.webmd.com for drug info.I just got back from the GI. He was upset that I still knew more Lotronex news than him. So, he gave me his e-mail address with a promise of the first written Lotronex prescription.







I tested negative for everything. I just have a very severe case of IBS. I am not complaining though. I rather have that than the other GI disorders. Plus if I had Chrones etc. you are not really suppose to take Lotronex with it.They gave me a six pack of new improved Boost. If I like it they'll give me the case. That stuff is pricey! It's like Ensure.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, Imagica, are you feeling any better? That sounds painnnnful.Have some tests coming up - please send good thoughts and prayers my way.Anyone know how KES, Debbie Benning, BQ and the rest of the North Jersey gang are doing?LL - you have the same fun situatiosn with men that I had at your age (well, not the same situations, but that overall feel). Best of luck.How 754?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, Imagica, are you feeling any better? That sounds painnnnful.Have some tests coming up - please send good thoughts and prayers my way.Anyone know how KES, Debbie Benning, BQ and the rest of the North Jersey gang are doing?LL - you have the same fun situatiosn with men that I had at your age (well, not the same situations, but that overall feel). Best of luck.How 754?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks all. I guess I'll just never be healthy.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks all. I guess I'll just never be healthy.


----------



## stymied (Oct 15, 2002)

LotronexLover--What is Dr. Mushnik (sp?)'s first name, and what's the area code of Vorhees, N.J.Am willing to travel!If you have the phone # handy that would be great.Thanks!


----------



## stymied (Oct 15, 2002)

LotronexLover--What is Dr. Mushnik (sp?)'s first name, and what's the area code of Vorhees, N.J.Am willing to travel!If you have the phone # handy that would be great.Thanks!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi gang,Wifey and I will be leaving for a 7 day cruise from New York City to Burmudaon Sunday morning,October 20. We will return,the following Sunday afternoon,October27. We're taking the bus from Philadelphia to NYC,then board the PrincessCruiseline and head for Burmuda (3 days travel time back and forth,4 daysdocked at Burmuda). We've never been there before and we're both very excitedabout the trip. Hopefully there won't be any inclimate weather. I'll miss you all while I'm gone and thanks for being my friend.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi gang,Wifey and I will be leaving for a 7 day cruise from New York City to Burmudaon Sunday morning,October 20. We will return,the following Sunday afternoon,October27. We're taking the bus from Philadelphia to NYC,then board the PrincessCruiseline and head for Burmuda (3 days travel time back and forth,4 daysdocked at Burmuda). We've never been there before and we're both very excitedabout the trip. Hopefully there won't be any inclimate weather. I'll miss you all while I'm gone and thanks for being my friend.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

The last six years ... pneumonia-twiceacute lymphitis-hospitalized2 bruised disksIBS-in remission but am experiencing C with medication.GERD2 pinched nervesArthritis of the neckRadiculopathy of the arm.And the year aint over yet....


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

The last six years ... pneumonia-twiceacute lymphitis-hospitalized2 bruised disksIBS-in remission but am experiencing C with medication.GERD2 pinched nervesArthritis of the neckRadiculopathy of the arm.And the year aint over yet....


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey John have FUN. Say hello to the ocean for me.Oh, Imagica, and you haven't even hit 40 yet. Wait, it's even more fun. OK, that was a lie. It's not more fun. But hey, it feels good to be here talking about it. My best to you buddy


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey John have FUN. Say hello to the ocean for me.Oh, Imagica, and you haven't even hit 40 yet. Wait, it's even more fun. OK, that was a lie. It's not more fun. But hey, it feels good to be here talking about it. My best to you buddy


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Dr. Alan Mushnick2301 Evesham RoadBuilding 800Suite 110Voorhees, NJ 08043856-772-1600Voorhees is about 1 1/2 hours from NYC.Hey gang...Lotronex will be out in NOV!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Dr. Alan Mushnick2301 Evesham RoadBuilding 800Suite 110Voorhees, NJ 08043856-772-1600Voorhees is about 1 1/2 hours from NYC.Hey gang...Lotronex will be out in NOV!!!!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Are you sure LL about Lotronex? I don't know whether to go back on it if it is or not . . .


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Are you sure LL about Lotronex? I don't know whether to go back on it if it is or not . . .


----------



## stymied (Oct 15, 2002)

thank you for Dr. Mushnick's info!


----------



## stymied (Oct 15, 2002)

thank you for Dr. Mushnick's info!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

It is in their Glaxo report. You can read the whole thing, but just scroll down to the Paragraph that is about the GI drugs. You can find it on the home page of the BB on the right side or under the 5ht3 topic on the BB. I love Loperamide capsules but still get sick here and there. I am most DEFINETLY going back to the Lotronex. I lost $ 400 at the Trop playing roulette. I never lose at roulette. This was just crazy. The last 13 spins were red. So, I bet $ 100 on black. Nope, no black. OK, now I bet $200.00 on black. When have you ever seen red come up 14 times in a row. Well, it happened! So, I was ready to bet big $. I ran to the MAC machine where this guy took forever and the limit was $ 200. By the time I got back, it was black!!! Boy was I upset. Then I lost the last $ 100 trying to make it up, which I started to, then I lost that too. No more betting large. I win more playing it safer. I learned my lesson.Oh, for those of you who never saw me before you can now go on to my friends site..if you want to take a peak. No I don't normally dress like that. It was a show called the After School Party where everyone dressed up like school gals & guys. It was fun but I hate most of the pics of me. The truest pic of me (since I take bad photos) would be the one in the 3rd row, 5th pic in, 4th girl in. I am the blonde one with OUT the pony tails in the red plaid skirt and tied white long sleeve shirt. www.punkyband.comClick on the enter here / next button, go to special events.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

It is in their Glaxo report. You can read the whole thing, but just scroll down to the Paragraph that is about the GI drugs. You can find it on the home page of the BB on the right side or under the 5ht3 topic on the BB. I love Loperamide capsules but still get sick here and there. I am most DEFINETLY going back to the Lotronex. I lost $ 400 at the Trop playing roulette. I never lose at roulette. This was just crazy. The last 13 spins were red. So, I bet $ 100 on black. Nope, no black. OK, now I bet $200.00 on black. When have you ever seen red come up 14 times in a row. Well, it happened! So, I was ready to bet big $. I ran to the MAC machine where this guy took forever and the limit was $ 200. By the time I got back, it was black!!! Boy was I upset. Then I lost the last $ 100 trying to make it up, which I started to, then I lost that too. No more betting large. I win more playing it safer. I learned my lesson.Oh, for those of you who never saw me before you can now go on to my friends site..if you want to take a peak. No I don't normally dress like that. It was a show called the After School Party where everyone dressed up like school gals & guys. It was fun but I hate most of the pics of me. The truest pic of me (since I take bad photos) would be the one in the 3rd row, 5th pic in, 4th girl in. I am the blonde one with OUT the pony tails in the red plaid skirt and tied white long sleeve shirt. www.punkyband.comClick on the enter here / next button, go to special events.


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

This thread started a LONG time ago, but I wanted to add myself to the list of NJ'ers.I live in Egg Harbor Township, it's about 10 minutes away from Atlantic City.And currently I work in Cherry Hill. If you know anything about southern NJ, you know this commute is not very pleasant (Route 42, enough said). That's it!







Bob


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

This thread started a LONG time ago, but I wanted to add myself to the list of NJ'ers.I live in Egg Harbor Township, it's about 10 minutes away from Atlantic City.And currently I work in Cherry Hill. If you know anything about southern NJ, you know this commute is not very pleasant (Route 42, enough said). That's it!







Bob


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That commute is a long one, geez!I don't know if this will work, but if it does it will be easier to get to than going through all of the other screens. http://www.punkyband.com/School/P1010004.jpg


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That commute is a long one, geez!I don't know if this will work, but if it does it will be easier to get to than going through all of the other screens. http://www.punkyband.com/School/P1010004.jpg


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

speaking of long car rides, my friend asked me to go with him to WV to get some things belonging to his wife. She is from WV, he is from NJ. He was in the Marine Corps, she was in the coast guard, that's how they met, blah blah blah.Anyway, They wanted help moving stuff, so I said I'd go. My IBS was acting up so bad that day, I got to visit, intimately, every rest stop on the way, from A.C. to WV. Like an 8 hour trip.Yeah it was fun. It's the same fear I have driving to work every day.Oh well, sorry for rambling...


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

speaking of long car rides, my friend asked me to go with him to WV to get some things belonging to his wife. She is from WV, he is from NJ. He was in the Marine Corps, she was in the coast guard, that's how they met, blah blah blah.Anyway, They wanted help moving stuff, so I said I'd go. My IBS was acting up so bad that day, I got to visit, intimately, every rest stop on the way, from A.C. to WV. Like an 8 hour trip.Yeah it was fun. It's the same fear I have driving to work every day.Oh well, sorry for rambling...


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ugh, Bob - not a fun trip from EHT to CH every work day. I used to live in Washington Twp and work in Cherry Hill and on IBS days didn't even get on Rt. 42 - you could sit there for way too long on a bad day







Thanks for the info LL.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ugh, Bob - not a fun trip from EHT to CH every work day. I used to live in Washington Twp and work in Cherry Hill and on IBS days didn't even get on Rt. 42 - you could sit there for way too long on a bad day







Thanks for the info LL.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,I just wanted to add myself to this list. I live in North Brunswick, New Jersey. I am so thankful for this forum!!!! I am praying that Lotronex will indeed come back by years end?Dina


----------



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,I just wanted to add myself to this list. I live in North Brunswick, New Jersey. I am so thankful for this forum!!!! I am praying that Lotronex will indeed come back by years end?Dina


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Shadow: I've been doing it for almost 2 years.I think the stress of there actually being IBS pains on the way to work makes them happen.This morning there was some, and of course it's raining.Ever see 42 on a rainy day? two words: parking lot.I sat pretty much motionless for a half hour altogether.I have a question. When I have really bad IBS pain, I actually get the chills, and THEN break into a sweat. Does anyone else experience this? Thanks...


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Shadow: I've been doing it for almost 2 years.I think the stress of there actually being IBS pains on the way to work makes them happen.This morning there was some, and of course it's raining.Ever see 42 on a rainy day? two words: parking lot.I sat pretty much motionless for a half hour altogether.I have a question. When I have really bad IBS pain, I actually get the chills, and THEN break into a sweat. Does anyone else experience this? Thanks...


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That happens to me too! I am the type that NEVER sweats not even in the summer. When I get REALLY bad attcks I get cold sweats. I guess it is from the pain?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

That happens to me too! I am the type that NEVER sweats not even in the summer. When I get REALLY bad attcks I get cold sweats. I guess it is from the pain?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice pics of you LL.







Better than the one you sent me a year ago.







Too bad we can't all meet in AC.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice pics of you LL.







Better than the one you sent me a year ago.







Too bad we can't all meet in AC.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

RS when I had D way back when I used to get the chills and the sweats. What a horrible feeling. Sorry to say. Oh and welcome to our little group. LL, how's the lovelife? John, why can't we all meet in AC? They do have Christmas show's, yes?Shadow, I hope you get a break from classes soon.Physical Therepy is going good just got 5 more appointments left and will be done before Thanksgiving then I have a followup with my Orthopedic the first week of December. Hubby trying with all his might to snuff out my holiday spirit. Any help would be great.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

RS when I had D way back when I used to get the chills and the sweats. What a horrible feeling. Sorry to say. Oh and welcome to our little group. LL, how's the lovelife? John, why can't we all meet in AC? They do have Christmas show's, yes?Shadow, I hope you get a break from classes soon.Physical Therepy is going good just got 5 more appointments left and will be done before Thanksgiving then I have a followup with my Orthopedic the first week of December. Hubby trying with all his might to snuff out my holiday spirit. Any help would be great.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah, why can't we do AC? I'm game.RS - I've been known to get the chills and shakes, but it's more likely those times when I can't go. It's a miserable feeling, especially when you feel lightheaded too.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah, why can't we do AC? I'm game.RS - I've been known to get the chills and shakes, but it's more likely those times when I can't go. It's a miserable feeling, especially when you feel lightheaded too.


----------



## reeree (May 7, 2001)

I have a story to tell that fellow IBS-D people will find familiar. My boyfriend and I decided to take a ride down to Delaware on a Sunday to visit friends. We're driving down I-95 from Philly and get around the Pa. state border, right before Delaware...I'm starting to get that feeling and know I better find a bathroom soon, just as I'm about to tell my boyfrield my dilemma, we just go pass the exit where the McDonalds is. OK, now I start to panic....I try to stay calm and we get off the next exit and keep driving until I see a Dunkin Donuts. They are a life saver. They don't really care if you don't buy anything, they're not usually locked and almost all of them are really, really clean. Ok, back to the story, I think I'm OK and we continue our journey....5 minutes later I have to go again...another Dunkin Donuts on the horizon.....By the time I got to my friends house, I visited Dunkin Donuts 3 times in 45 minutes.....Thank you Dunkin Donuts from an IBS-D sufferer.


----------



## reeree (May 7, 2001)

I have a story to tell that fellow IBS-D people will find familiar. My boyfriend and I decided to take a ride down to Delaware on a Sunday to visit friends. We're driving down I-95 from Philly and get around the Pa. state border, right before Delaware...I'm starting to get that feeling and know I better find a bathroom soon, just as I'm about to tell my boyfrield my dilemma, we just go pass the exit where the McDonalds is. OK, now I start to panic....I try to stay calm and we get off the next exit and keep driving until I see a Dunkin Donuts. They are a life saver. They don't really care if you don't buy anything, they're not usually locked and almost all of them are really, really clean. Ok, back to the story, I think I'm OK and we continue our journey....5 minutes later I have to go again...another Dunkin Donuts on the horizon.....By the time I got to my friends house, I visited Dunkin Donuts 3 times in 45 minutes.....Thank you Dunkin Donuts from an IBS-D sufferer.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey I'm always game for AC. I just went again on Thursday. I lost.







No more Tropicana for me. John - the pics I sent you before were terrible. I had really bad sunburn. They were the only ones I had at the time though.Mary - What love life?







However, my ex-boyfriend from NY called before he just went to France and England. We both still have feelings for each other and are open about it. We are never going to date again - but we see each other once in a while and call here and there. Before he left he told me that he loves me. It wasn't like "I'm in love with you" it was said like "I love you, Tracy" (like as I love and care about you. (Hard to explain), but I thought it was sweet. It is ashame he lives so far away, and more importantly, is SO bad for me. LOLMy friend that use to like me is moving to Toronto for a few years. He leaves in about 4 weeks. I am going to be SO upset. We became really close friends (no funny business). I'm happy we stayed friends and never dated.So, what have the rest of you been up to???


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey I'm always game for AC. I just went again on Thursday. I lost.







No more Tropicana for me. John - the pics I sent you before were terrible. I had really bad sunburn. They were the only ones I had at the time though.Mary - What love life?







However, my ex-boyfriend from NY called before he just went to France and England. We both still have feelings for each other and are open about it. We are never going to date again - but we see each other once in a while and call here and there. Before he left he told me that he loves me. It wasn't like "I'm in love with you" it was said like "I love you, Tracy" (like as I love and care about you. (Hard to explain), but I thought it was sweet. It is ashame he lives so far away, and more importantly, is SO bad for me. LOLMy friend that use to like me is moving to Toronto for a few years. He leaves in about 4 weeks. I am going to be SO upset. We became really close friends (no funny business). I'm happy we stayed friends and never dated.So, what have the rest of you been up to???


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

LOTRONEX IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

LOTRONEX IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Shadow - when I get the chills and then sweat, it's when I don't have the opportunity to go.LL - true to your name, I bet you're in heaven


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Shadow - when I get the chills and then sweat, it's when I don't have the opportunity to go.LL - true to your name, I bet you're in heaven


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Congrats LL. Got your scrip?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Congrats LL. Got your scrip?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm still waiting on the little blue buggers. Glaxo sent out packets to both of my doctors. They have to sign them and send them back. Then Glaxo sends stickers to them. I have to then have to place an order with CVS. Who won't order Lotronex now since I am the only customer who wants it, they don't want to be stuck with it in case I don't pick it up. So, I then have to wait for that...plus it's on backorder. I'm guessing I won't get my hands on the stuff until Mid-Dec. I pray I get it before, but I waited this long right?I am really happy that I will have a normal life again. Well, not completely normal...but normal health wise.







My friend from Ca. called the other day and said he may move back. I would be really happy if he did, because I really trust him and value his friendship. Otherwise, I have decided to stay in my room and cross stitch Bougereau's Awakening of Spring (which I started a while ago) & venture out twice a month. I really don't want any added stress until the year is over and the Lotronex is in my hand.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm still waiting on the little blue buggers. Glaxo sent out packets to both of my doctors. They have to sign them and send them back. Then Glaxo sends stickers to them. I have to then have to place an order with CVS. Who won't order Lotronex now since I am the only customer who wants it, they don't want to be stuck with it in case I don't pick it up. So, I then have to wait for that...plus it's on backorder. I'm guessing I won't get my hands on the stuff until Mid-Dec. I pray I get it before, but I waited this long right?I am really happy that I will have a normal life again. Well, not completely normal...but normal health wise.







My friend from Ca. called the other day and said he may move back. I would be really happy if he did, because I really trust him and value his friendship. Otherwise, I have decided to stay in my room and cross stitch Bougereau's Awakening of Spring (which I started a while ago) & venture out twice a month. I really don't want any added stress until the year is over and the Lotronex is in my hand.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Can you believe I am still waiting for the stickers!? Come on stickers!!! I would like to have Lotronex by Christmas. Oh, stickers where art thou?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Can you believe I am still waiting for the stickers!? Come on stickers!!! I would like to have Lotronex by Christmas. Oh, stickers where art thou?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Here comes Santa Claus...here comes Santa Claus, riding down Santa Claus lane...







You better not shout







,you better not cry







...you better not pout







,I'm telling you why...Santa Claus is coming to town...







Christmas is coming!!! It'll be well worth the wait. Hang in there.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Here comes Santa Claus...here comes Santa Claus, riding down Santa Claus lane...







You better not shout







,you better not cry







...you better not pout







,I'm telling you why...Santa Claus is coming to town...







Christmas is coming!!! It'll be well worth the wait. Hang in there.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Just a hey - hey.Oh, and have any of you spent New Year's Eve at the shore? Any suggestions of nice places in OC or Cape May for that night?Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Just a hey - hey.Oh, and have any of you spent New Year's Eve at the shore? Any suggestions of nice places in OC or Cape May for that night?Pat


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Since I live down here I don't get to stay in any hotels







but I would suggest you find a nice bed & breakfast.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Since I live down here I don't get to stay in any hotels







but I would suggest you find a nice bed & breakfast.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Since I live down here I don't get to stay in any hotels







but I would suggest you find a nice bed & breakfast.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Since I live down here I don't get to stay in any hotels







but I would suggest you find a nice bed & breakfast.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The day has come for LotronexLover to finally stand up and celebrate life once again.I finally got my prescrition with the sticker on it!!! Off to CVS on Monday. The pharmacist is putting the order in Monday morning. If it is in stock I will have it by Monday. Pinch me I must be dreaming!!!!! Shadow are you still staying away from them?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The day has come for LotronexLover to finally stand up and celebrate life once again.I finally got my prescrition with the sticker on it!!! Off to CVS on Monday. The pharmacist is putting the order in Monday morning. If it is in stock I will have it by Monday. Pinch me I must be dreaming!!!!! Shadow are you still staying away from them?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

That was just cruel Imagica







Congrats LL. I think for now I'll stay with Z - and talk with my doc at the next visit unless I experience a problem sooner. I'm so pleased for you. I know what a difference Lotronex can make.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

That was just cruel Imagica







Congrats LL. I think for now I'll stay with Z - and talk with my doc at the next visit unless I experience a problem sooner. I'm so pleased for you. I know what a difference Lotronex can make.Pat


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Shadow, what did I do that was so cruel?LL, I'm so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Shadow, what did I do that was so cruel?LL, I'm so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh BTW Shadow have you've come up with any ideas for the NYE yet?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh BTW Shadow have you've come up with any ideas for the NYE yet?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Tonight is the night! The second happiest day of my life!!! My insurance has authorized me for coverage. The Lotronex will now be covered fully! Yippy, Yippy, Yippy!!!! Can you tell I'm a bit happy!?The lady at Rite Aid overnighted it. My regular pharmacy, CVS, did not enroll.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Tonight is the night! The second happiest day of my life!!! My insurance has authorized me for coverage. The Lotronex will now be covered fully! Yippy, Yippy, Yippy!!!! Can you tell I'm a bit happy!?The lady at Rite Aid overnighted it. My regular pharmacy, CVS, did not enroll.


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Congratz LL. I'm glad that you're so happy


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Congratz LL. I'm glad that you're so happy


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

LL, I'm so happy for you. And that you found the wonders of Riteaid







WHAT a Christmas it will be for you this year!







It's been a long time in coming too!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

LL, I'm so happy for you. And that you found the wonders of Riteaid







WHAT a Christmas it will be for you this year!







It's been a long time in coming too!


----------



## skinnyt (Dec 16, 2002)

Girl from Philly here!


----------



## skinnyt (Dec 16, 2002)

Girl from Philly here!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Welcome Skinny T.Shadow do you have Aetna Us Healthcare or something different? The reason I am asking is that they just put Zofran on the pre-cert list for 2003 for Aetna. If you are just get your doctor to get you pre-certified and they'll cover it.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Welcome Skinny T.Shadow do you have Aetna Us Healthcare or something different? The reason I am asking is that they just put Zofran on the pre-cert list for 2003 for Aetna. If you are just get your doctor to get you pre-certified and they'll cover it.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Congrats to you LL !!!







Christmas Greeting* http://holidays.blastcomm.com/


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*Congrats to you LL !!!







Christmas Greeting* http://holidays.blastcomm.com/


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks everyone...especially the ones that had to hear me complain about Lotronex constantly.







I took the Lotronex this morning and my intestines feel just grand. What to eat first on the list of no-no's








Crepes would be a good start. I haven't had one for a long time. Then soon I will gain my lovely 10 lbs! I can't wait. Then after that I can expand my bra straps back to their original notches. Oh the fun! 118 here I come!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks everyone...especially the ones that had to hear me complain about Lotronex constantly.







I took the Lotronex this morning and my intestines feel just grand. What to eat first on the list of no-no's







Crepes would be a good start. I haven't had one for a long time. Then soon I will gain my lovely 10 lbs! I can't wait. Then after that I can expand my bra straps back to their original notches. Oh the fun! 118 here I come!!!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

What the heck!? The Lotronex hasn't been 100% effective yet like in the past. The first day of taking it before I was fine. Today I had to pop an Immodium. Huh? I wonder if they distributed Placebo Lotronex just to shut us up?







Only Joking.I am hoping it will set in by Christmas. I am going to start taking 1 whole pill instead of half.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

What the heck!? The Lotronex hasn't been 100% effective yet like in the past. The first day of taking it before I was fine. Today I had to pop an Immodium. Huh? I wonder if they distributed Placebo Lotronex just to shut us up?







Only Joking.I am hoping it will set in by Christmas. I am going to start taking 1 whole pill instead of half.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Maybe it's the list of no no's that has screwed you up. I can only imagine that after all this time even a pill would have differcult times with such a fight. That is your body and the pill.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Maybe it's the list of no no's that has screwed you up. I can only imagine that after all this time even a pill would have differcult times with such a fight. That is your body and the pill.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I haven't touched my no-nos yet. Thank goodness. I popped 2 Immodiums today. I'm on day 4 and it is not helping like before. I know it takes time...but I have waited 2 years already. I'm getting impatient. Come on little blue guy, work!I was away from my computer when you IM'ed me. My eye guy told me I could watch a live surgery. I told him NO WAY!!! That would make me 100% more scared. Then I would know what's coming. Forget it. I rather not know. Actually I wish I didn't know about the cornea cutting part either. My regular eye doctor was a lot better with me saying "small incision" without graphics. If everyone wonders what the heck I'm talking about...I am probably getting laser eye surgery aka Lasik.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I haven't touched my no-nos yet. Thank goodness. I popped 2 Immodiums today. I'm on day 4 and it is not helping like before. I know it takes time...but I have waited 2 years already. I'm getting impatient. Come on little blue guy, work!I was away from my computer when you IM'ed me. My eye guy told me I could watch a live surgery. I told him NO WAY!!! That would make me 100% more scared. Then I would know what's coming. Forget it. I rather not know. Actually I wish I didn't know about the cornea cutting part either. My regular eye doctor was a lot better with me saying "small incision" without graphics. If everyone wonders what the heck I'm talking about...I am probably getting laser eye surgery aka Lasik.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

OIC, yeah what in the hell is wrong with that little blue pill anyway?







That's OK like I said I knew you were at work and wasn't actually expecting a reply anyway. No biggie. It's the thought that counts







Like I said ick there's nothing like knowing what's gonna happen to you unlike seeing a surgery for someone else. And I've seen a lot. Like a few autopsies and surgeries. But if it hit too close to home forget about it! That's just unthinkable. So maybe you should contact your old eye doctor and ask him about this stuff your curious about! Isn't he the one that referred you to the guy your seeing now????I have an appointment with my guy tomorrow to get contacts first time I've worn them in 20 years. He was surprised that I wanted them thinking I was a person that I guess wasn't vain enough to wear them, The best compliment I have ever received.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

OIC, yeah what in the hell is wrong with that little blue pill anyway?







That's OK like I said I knew you were at work and wasn't actually expecting a reply anyway. No biggie. It's the thought that counts







Like I said ick there's nothing like knowing what's gonna happen to you unlike seeing a surgery for someone else. And I've seen a lot. Like a few autopsies and surgeries. But if it hit too close to home forget about it! That's just unthinkable. So maybe you should contact your old eye doctor and ask him about this stuff your curious about! Isn't he the one that referred you to the guy your seeing now????I have an appointment with my guy tomorrow to get contacts first time I've worn them in 20 years. He was surprised that I wanted them thinking I was a person that I guess wasn't vain enough to wear them, The best compliment I have ever received.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh, Imagaca - the cruelty was that you live near the shore and I don't







LL, has the L kicked in yet?No, not Aetna. What does pre-cert entail anyway? I think Aetna might be an option next open time with my work.Can IBSers be pre-certed for Z? It's not a normal option.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh, Imagaca - the cruelty was that you live near the shore and I don't







LL, has the L kicked in yet?No, not Aetna. What does pre-cert entail anyway? I think Aetna might be an option next open time with my work.Can IBSers be pre-certed for Z? It's not a normal option.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh, and welcome to our latest Philly person. Join us. We don't talk often, but we've kind of gotten to know each other over here.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh, and welcome to our latest Philly person. Join us. We don't talk often, but we've kind of gotten to know each other over here.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm sooooo upset. the Lotronex STILL hasn't kicked in? I just don't get it.I already asked my eye doctor 5000 questions. He has known me since I was 14 years old. He knows I'm a big chicken and tells me things like "oh, it's just a small incision". It was actually going to the eye center that I found out all of the gory details.Shadow- To get pre-certified your doctor has to call Aetna and explain it is the ONLY drug that works for you. Then they usually approve it. You just need a good explaination and a doctor that's good at sob stories.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm sooooo upset. the Lotronex STILL hasn't kicked in? I just don't get it.I already asked my eye doctor 5000 questions. He has known me since I was 14 years old. He knows I'm a big chicken and tells me things like "oh, it's just a small incision". It was actually going to the eye center that I found out all of the gory details.Shadow- To get pre-certified your doctor has to call Aetna and explain it is the ONLY drug that works for you. Then they usually approve it. You just need a good explaination and a doctor that's good at sob stories.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks, LL.Any news on the L working yet?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks, LL.Any news on the L working yet?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Well, here we go again. More health problems. After being diagnosed with a UTI and a yeast infection and two medications later the second of the two gave me such side affects of abdominal pain and headaches I went off it and called the doctor whereas my regular doctor nor the one that's treating me for this was in today and was told I should go to the emergency room. ......Heavy sigh..... although as is right now I do believe there was a 3rd side affect to the medication I will play the day out hoping this is so since I think this is the reason they want me to go to the ER. I also have an appointment with my primary and I don't want to miss out on that and I value her guidance. So if she does tell me I should go, I will. So when do you think the best day would be to go NYE or NYD? Basically when do you think they will be at their busiest? What a time to be sick the next 3 days is gonna be the worse time to go to the ER.







Oh Shadow you never tell us about your plans for NYE, where did you decide to stay?LL, has the Lotronex kicked in yet?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Well, here we go again. More health problems. After being diagnosed with a UTI and a yeast infection and two medications later the second of the two gave me such side affects of abdominal pain and headaches I went off it and called the doctor whereas my regular doctor nor the one that's treating me for this was in today and was told I should go to the emergency room. ......Heavy sigh..... although as is right now I do believe there was a 3rd side affect to the medication I will play the day out hoping this is so since I think this is the reason they want me to go to the ER. I also have an appointment with my primary and I don't want to miss out on that and I value her guidance. So if she does tell me I should go, I will. So when do you think the best day would be to go NYE or NYD? Basically when do you think they will be at their busiest? What a time to be sick the next 3 days is gonna be the worse time to go to the ER.







Oh Shadow you never tell us about your plans for NYE, where did you decide to stay?LL, has the Lotronex kicked in yet?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ugh, Imagica - I think if you have to go, go New Year's Eve day before the crazies and drunks and accidents get there. Are you off the drugs? Are the reactions subsiding?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ugh, Imagica - I think if you have to go, go New Year's Eve day before the crazies and drunks and accidents get there. Are you off the drugs? Are the reactions subsiding?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks. Yes, that's what I was figuring.







Yes, took last dose Saturday night and yes slowly.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks. Yes, that's what I was figuring.







Yes, took last dose Saturday night and yes slowly.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The Lotronex is still NOT working?







Tonight I am going for the second pill. Two pills daily. Last time that backed me up SO bad I almost had to go to the hospital. I spent the whole weekend with horrible D. Pure liquid! It is time to try a stronger dosage. I can't believe I fought this long and it doesn't work. I even called Glaxo and asked if they changed the prescription at all. They said no. I said honestly are you giving us expired Lotronex from before? LOL She said no. Imag- Best pill for yeast infection is Diflucan. That will clear up the infection in 2 days. Best stuff for UTI is Bactrim or Cipro. What are you on? You poor girl. I have been there before.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The Lotronex is still NOT working?







Tonight I am going for the second pill. Two pills daily. Last time that backed me up SO bad I almost had to go to the hospital. I spent the whole weekend with horrible D. Pure liquid! It is time to try a stronger dosage. I can't believe I fought this long and it doesn't work. I even called Glaxo and asked if they changed the prescription at all. They said no. I said honestly are you giving us expired Lotronex from before? LOL She said no. Imag- Best pill for yeast infection is Diflucan. That will clear up the infection in 2 days. Best stuff for UTI is Bactrim or Cipro. What are you on? You poor girl. I have been there before.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL - what are others experiencing with the big L, do you know? I'm so sorry to hear this - I know you were counting on this. Have you talked to your GI doc?Im - got your emails - emailed you back.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL - what are others experiencing with the big L, do you know? I'm so sorry to hear this - I know you were counting on this. Have you talked to your GI doc?Im - got your emails - emailed you back.Pat


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Yes, saw the PA tonight she gave me a script of Diflucan. I think that's how I got the yeast infection in the first place being on Cipro for a cyst. Was on Flagil and that's what got me into trouble. Oh and the yeast infection is now also in my throat. Double yuck! Also got a script for Reglan to hold me over till I see my GI on the 23rd. Yeah no more nausea!LL, that totally sucks. I hope 2 is your magic number. Let's us know as soon as it kicks in!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Yes, saw the PA tonight she gave me a script of Diflucan. I think that's how I got the yeast infection in the first place being on Cipro for a cyst. Was on Flagil and that's what got me into trouble. Oh and the yeast infection is now also in my throat. Double yuck! Also got a script for Reglan to hold me over till I see my GI on the 23rd. Yeah no more nausea!LL, that totally sucks. I hope 2 is your magic number. Let's us know as soon as it kicks in!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I took 2 pills yesterday. Still D this morning and last night. What the heck??? Not only that MANY others have the same story as me...not working efficiently. I called Glaxo to see if they changed ANYTHING. They said no. Perhaps gave us left overs? They said no.I will give the 2 pills daily a few weeks. After that I will give up and go back to the Loperamide. Last time I took 2 pills in a day was when I first started taking it. BOY OH BOY did that C me, right away. I was actually impacted and was about to go to the hospital - until HOURS later I finally I was ok. It was scary! I'm going to take the risk. If this doesn't work something was definetly tweeked. Or maybe I grew a 5ht3 intolerance? Doubt it. I'll let you know in the next few days. Imag - try Bactrim instead for UTI. It is less likely to give you a yeast infection. Diflucan will help you soon. Hang in there. For the yeast in the throat and mouth area. Take Valtrex (yes, it is mainly for herpes, but it was also made for that and works quickly). Let it be known I DO NOT have or have EVER had herpes...just yeast in throat. It was due to Levbid, my old pill.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I took 2 pills yesterday. Still D this morning and last night. What the heck??? Not only that MANY others have the same story as me...not working efficiently. I called Glaxo to see if they changed ANYTHING. They said no. Perhaps gave us left overs? They said no.I will give the 2 pills daily a few weeks. After that I will give up and go back to the Loperamide. Last time I took 2 pills in a day was when I first started taking it. BOY OH BOY did that C me, right away. I was actually impacted and was about to go to the hospital - until HOURS later I finally I was ok. It was scary! I'm going to take the risk. If this doesn't work something was definetly tweeked. Or maybe I grew a 5ht3 intolerance? Doubt it. I'll let you know in the next few days. Imag - try Bactrim instead for UTI. It is less likely to give you a yeast infection. Diflucan will help you soon. Hang in there. For the yeast in the throat and mouth area. Take Valtrex (yes, it is mainly for herpes, but it was also made for that and works quickly). Let it be known I DO NOT have or have EVER had herpes...just yeast in throat. It was due to Levbid, my old pill.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

IMPORTANT PRESCRIBING INFORMATIONOn June 7, 2002, the US Food and Drug Administration approved the Supplemental New Drug Application (sNDA) for LOTRONEXï¿½ (alosetron hydrochloride) Tablets under restricted conditions of use. The restrictions include a Risk Management Program, the Prescribing Program for LOTRONEXï¿½, which is a component of the Risk Management Program, and a revised indication that reflects the intent to reserve LOTRONEX for patients in whom the medical benefits outweigh the risks, namely, women with severe diarrhea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) (see revised indication below). These changes are reflective of the serious gastrointestinal adverse events, some fatal, that have been reported with the use of LOTRONEX. *In addition, the initial dose of LOTRONEX has been reduced to 1 mg QD under the Risk Management Program.*


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

IMPORTANT PRESCRIBING INFORMATIONOn June 7, 2002, the US Food and Drug Administration approved the Supplemental New Drug Application (sNDA) for LOTRONEXï¿½ (alosetron hydrochloride) Tablets under restricted conditions of use. The restrictions include a Risk Management Program, the Prescribing Program for LOTRONEXï¿½, which is a component of the Risk Management Program, and a revised indication that reflects the intent to reserve LOTRONEX for patients in whom the medical benefits outweigh the risks, namely, women with severe diarrhea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) (see revised indication below). These changes are reflective of the serious gastrointestinal adverse events, some fatal, that have been reported with the use of LOTRONEX. *In addition, the initial dose of LOTRONEX has been reduced to 1 mg QD under the Risk Management Program.*


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hope LL sees this soon - intersting - what was the dosage before 4mg? 8 mg?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hope LL sees this soon - intersting - what was the dosage before 4mg? 8 mg?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks LL, I will speak to the doctor about the Bactrim, funny I didn't remember that from before. See, I used to work for an OB-GYN, don't know how I forgot that! But the Dilfucan works great on my entire body. Although sometimes I need more then one dose. Doily noted.







I hope everyone had a night to remember. Happy New Year all!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks LL, I will speak to the doctor about the Bactrim, funny I didn't remember that from before. See, I used to work for an OB-GYN, don't know how I forgot that! But the Dilfucan works great on my entire body. Although sometimes I need more then one dose. Doily noted.







I hope everyone had a night to remember. Happy New Year all!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey! How come the mummers parade isn't on?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey! How come the mummers parade isn't on?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

The Mummers parade has been postponed due to rain. It has been recheduled for this Saturday Jan 4th. The Fancies have 2 sold out shows at the Convention Center today. 1 and 4 pm.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

The Mummers parade has been postponed due to rain. It has been recheduled for this Saturday Jan 4th. The Fancies have 2 sold out shows at the Convention Center today. 1 and 4 pm.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks John I semi watched it yesterday.Flakes were spotted over Bayville a hour ago and now it's really coming down.







Not sticking to the roads which is good. Let it snow Let it snow Let it snow!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks John I semi watched it yesterday.Flakes were spotted over Bayville a hour ago and now it's really coming down.







Not sticking to the roads which is good. Let it snow Let it snow Let it snow!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

3 inches and still coming down


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

3 inches and still coming down


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks John. The original recommended dosage was 1 pill twice daily. Then they switched the recommended dosage this time to 1 pill once daily. I was on 1/2 pill once daily before. It worked wonders. I am now taking 2 pills daily. It has been one week since I started doing that. I was really nervous at first. I am going normal everyday. So, I'll be ok. I still have discomfort and that pre-D feeling off and on through the day. I may be wrong but I swear they changed something!!!! How can I be taking 3 extra halves and still not be normal? Either way...I am giving it a month. If I still keep having those pre-D feelings I am going to go back to Loperamide. I am happy I am not having D though, but it is still not worth the crampy feelings. I just don't get it?! This amount would have imacted me into the hospital last time. I think they weakened it or changed the chemical make up. 1 week down - 3 to go.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks John. The original recommended dosage was 1 pill twice daily. Then they switched the recommended dosage this time to 1 pill once daily. I was on 1/2 pill once daily before. It worked wonders. I am now taking 2 pills daily. It has been one week since I started doing that. I was really nervous at first. I am going normal everyday. So, I'll be ok. I still have discomfort and that pre-D feeling off and on through the day. I may be wrong but I swear they changed something!!!! How can I be taking 3 extra halves and still not be normal? Either way...I am giving it a month. If I still keep having those pre-D feelings I am going to go back to Loperamide. I am happy I am not having D though, but it is still not worth the crampy feelings. I just don't get it?! This amount would have imacted me into the hospital last time. I think they weakened it or changed the chemical make up. 1 week down - 3 to go.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

OK, LL, so the D seems to be clearing up? That's great. I hope things just get better for you.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

OK, LL, so the D seems to be clearing up? That's great. I hope things just get better for you.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have been updating the 5ht3 Lotronex board too. Some people are paraniod there. I was basically told not to post that it hasn't been working for me this time around. I may somehow effect Glaxo taking it away again. LOL I understand the paranioa however. So, I will keep my results to myself and this board unless I am feeling 100% better. I think it is better for each person to talk about his / her experiences...good or bad. But I will keep that to myself also. I am still staying optomistic hoping the cramping and gas will subside shortly. No D since Tues.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have been updating the 5ht3 Lotronex board too. Some people are paraniod there. I was basically told not to post that it hasn't been working for me this time around. I may somehow effect Glaxo taking it away again. LOL I understand the paranioa however. So, I will keep my results to myself and this board unless I am feeling 100% better. I think it is better for each person to talk about his / her experiences...good or bad. But I will keep that to myself also. I am still staying optomistic hoping the cramping and gas will subside shortly. No D since Tues.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey Imagica, I was at lunch when you IM'ed me. Then my boss was in the office the rest of the day. I'm doing ok thanks for asking. I'm taking a huge risk this Friday. I am going to AC with 3 of my guy friends. That means a 1 hour drive...away from potties. Plus none of them know about my "problem". I hope I'll be ok. I think an Immodium is in store for the ride to and from there. I rather not mix it with the Lotronex , but I will out of fear. It is ok to mix the two, I just hope it doesn't bother my unruley intestinal demons.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey Imagica, I was at lunch when you IM'ed me. Then my boss was in the office the rest of the day. I'm doing ok thanks for asking. I'm taking a huge risk this Friday. I am going to AC with 3 of my guy friends. That means a 1 hour drive...away from potties. Plus none of them know about my "problem". I hope I'll be ok. I think an Immodium is in store for the ride to and from there. I rather not mix it with the Lotronex , but I will out of fear. It is ok to mix the two, I just hope it doesn't bother my unruley intestinal demons.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I went shopping at the Acme yesterday when I knew I had to GO. So, I was in such a rush to get out I charged my groceries on the business credit card. I didn't have a second to spare and couldn't get to mine fast enough. (I paid my boss back this morning). So, I jumped in my car parked in the first row. I live ONE light away...ONE light / less than 2 minutes away. Well, I couldn't get home fast enough, literally. Let's just put it lightly by saying it was a HORRIBLE day. I'm sure you have all been there before. It has been 3 weeks on the Lotronex. I will give it as long as I can take MENTALLY. Then I will officially change my name to Loperamide Lover. LOL. Hopefully that drug will still work if I go back on it. They can't all be working against me. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I went shopping at the Acme yesterday when I knew I had to GO. So, I was in such a rush to get out I charged my groceries on the business credit card. I didn't have a second to spare and couldn't get to mine fast enough. (I paid my boss back this morning). So, I jumped in my car parked in the first row. I live ONE light away...ONE light / less than 2 minutes away. Well, I couldn't get home fast enough, literally. Let's just put it lightly by saying it was a HORRIBLE day. I'm sure you have all been there before. It has been 3 weeks on the Lotronex. I will give it as long as I can take MENTALLY. Then I will officially change my name to Loperamide Lover. LOL. Hopefully that drug will still work if I go back on it. They can't all be working against me. LOL


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I must have been physic yesterday to have worried about you then....Sorry you had such a ****ty day, pun intended







Take only what you can and go no farther. Move on to greener pastures so to speak. Either way your always be LL to us all. And we only want what's best for you. May the body finally catch up to the mind.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I must have been physic yesterday to have worried about you then....Sorry you had such a ****ty day, pun intended







Take only what you can and go no farther. Move on to greener pastures so to speak. Either way your always be LL to us all. And we only want what's best for you. May the body finally catch up to the mind.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Imagica. You're so sweet. I went from







to







to







Yesterday I had such bad D, that after all my food was out of me...large amounts of intestinal mucous/bile was coming out of me. I took an Loperamide (Immodium). It stopped the pain and D within 15 minutes! It is the best I felt in 3 weeks! It seems like my body is completely ignoring the Lotronex. Right now I am taking 2 Lotros and 1 Loperamide daily. I will do this until I get a normal BM going. I will give the Lotronex another week or so & then I am going back to my beloved Loperamide.







It is really depressing, but I am losing weight like mad with all of the D. If I give up on the Lotronex...I will try it one more time in 6 months to a year. I don't want to give up on something completely that I fought so hard for.Thanks everyone for your support and concern.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Imagica. You're so sweet. I went from







to







to







Yesterday I had such bad D, that after all my food was out of me...large amounts of intestinal mucous/bile was coming out of me. I took an Loperamide (Immodium). It stopped the pain and D within 15 minutes! It is the best I felt in 3 weeks! It seems like my body is completely ignoring the Lotronex. Right now I am taking 2 Lotros and 1 Loperamide daily. I will do this until I get a normal BM going. I will give the Lotronex another week or so & then I am going back to my beloved Loperamide.







It is really depressing, but I am losing weight like mad with all of the D. If I give up on the Lotronex...I will try it one more time in 6 months to a year. I don't want to give up on something completely that I fought so hard for.Thanks everyone for your support and concern.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL, what's your doc saying about this? I was never 100% on L or Z, but you sound way off with the L this time around. Any better today? I truly hope so. I know what L did for you (and me!) before. I want that for you again.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, LL, what's your doc saying about this? I was never 100% on L or Z, but you sound way off with the L this time around. Any better today? I truly hope so. I know what L did for you (and me!) before. I want that for you again.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh Shadow I need a hug.I stopped taking Lotronex on Friday 01/10/03. I noticed that I had huge purple rings around my eyes. I think from all of the D. I literally have not had any food stay in me for 3 weeks. I still wasn't going to give up, but before I even took the Loperamide on Friday...I had another D attack. This time the D and soft stools were BRIGHT red-orange. Like Burnt Sienna in a Crayola box but MUCH brighter!!! It alarmed me enough to not take it anymore. I was CONSTANTLY in discomfort and this was the icing on the cake. Keep in mind I have only been eating white things to bulk up since the last few attacks.I was sure it was not blood but it wasn't normal either. I haven't seen bright colors like that since Ross the painter on Channel 12 was painting forest trees with it! I called my sisters roommate who's a doctor in Chicago. She told me to start the Loperamide again and let her know if I had anymore D. I haven't had any D, burning, rawness, gas, etc since Friday. It was all due to the Lotronex.I just don't get it!!! I am still going to my 01/20 GI appt. and calling my family Dr. I want to see what they have to say and keep them on top of things. I would like to ask them also...if I could maybe try Lotronex again in 6 months from now or maybe a year. Something tells me the answer is NO!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh Shadow I need a hug.I stopped taking Lotronex on Friday 01/10/03. I noticed that I had huge purple rings around my eyes. I think from all of the D. I literally have not had any food stay in me for 3 weeks. I still wasn't going to give up, but before I even took the Loperamide on Friday...I had another D attack. This time the D and soft stools were BRIGHT red-orange. Like Burnt Sienna in a Crayola box but MUCH brighter!!! It alarmed me enough to not take it anymore. I was CONSTANTLY in discomfort and this was the icing on the cake. Keep in mind I have only been eating white things to bulk up since the last few attacks.I was sure it was not blood but it wasn't normal either. I haven't seen bright colors like that since Ross the painter on Channel 12 was painting forest trees with it! I called my sisters roommate who's a doctor in Chicago. She told me to start the Loperamide again and let her know if I had anymore D. I haven't had any D, burning, rawness, gas, etc since Friday. It was all due to the Lotronex.I just don't get it!!! I am still going to my 01/20 GI appt. and calling my family Dr. I want to see what they have to say and keep them on top of things. I would like to ask them also...if I could maybe try Lotronex again in 6 months from now or maybe a year. Something tells me the answer is NO!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ah, LL, I'm so very sorry about this. I know how good the L had been for you in the past. I can't imagine why this has happened to you, my friend. It's so frustrating.Listen, talk to the doc about the colored stools. When I was on L I had a greenish stool once and orangish another time. My doc said it was a motility issue. It sure was freaky, I gotta say.However, I can't blame syou for pulling off this. What a miserable time. Immodium worked much better didn't it (It was Immodium, right?) Are you keeping any food in you? How are the circles? Listen, email me at home if you want to "talk" more.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ah, LL, I'm so very sorry about this. I know how good the L had been for you in the past. I can't imagine why this has happened to you, my friend. It's so frustrating.Listen, talk to the doc about the colored stools. When I was on L I had a greenish stool once and orangish another time. My doc said it was a motility issue. It sure was freaky, I gotta say.However, I can't blame syou for pulling off this. What a miserable time. Immodium worked much better didn't it (It was Immodium, right?) Are you keeping any food in you? How are the circles? Listen, email me at home if you want to "talk" more.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The circles went away. I have kept food in for 3 days now. All of my clothes are really loose on me. I have decided to eat as many Cinnabons as I can. 800 calories per Bon! It was my sister's idea.







I feel a lot better since I went back on the Imodium. I can't wait to see what the GI is going to say. So you have had those Catalina Colored poos in the past? Hummm.I know I may be wrong and my doctors disagree. But I think I have a 5ht3 drug tolerance. I grew a tolernace to the Remeron. I know it has been 9 months since I took it, but I can't help but wonder. Even the Zofran did absolutely nothing for me and put me in more discomfort...like the Lotronex. I would love to do an experiment and take the Remeron again. If it does nothing - I still have the tolerance. If it does do something...well than I would be really lost. I don't know if my doctors will let me do the experiment. I'll ask.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The circles went away. I have kept food in for 3 days now. All of my clothes are really loose on me. I have decided to eat as many Cinnabons as I can. 800 calories per Bon! It was my sister's idea.







I feel a lot better since I went back on the Imodium. I can't wait to see what the GI is going to say. So you have had those Catalina Colored poos in the past? Hummm.I know I may be wrong and my doctors disagree. But I think I have a 5ht3 drug tolerance. I grew a tolernace to the Remeron. I know it has been 9 months since I took it, but I can't help but wonder. Even the Zofran did absolutely nothing for me and put me in more discomfort...like the Lotronex. I would love to do an experiment and take the Remeron again. If it does nothing - I still have the tolerance. If it does do something...well than I would be really lost. I don't know if my doctors will let me do the experiment. I'll ask.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh, yeah, the Technicolor poos were just amazing (ick, ick, ick).Best of luck, LL.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh, yeah, the Technicolor poos were just amazing (ick, ick, ick).Best of luck, LL.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

You know only a IBS person could be stressed out by a cold.







My ibs is back it's strange though I'm having D instead of C though. Stopped my vits a couple of days ago. At least it's only just loose stools now. Just very strange indeed.LL, so sorry.







No harm in asking the doctor though once you've regained your strength that is. Pardon my ignorance but what are bons?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

You know only a IBS person could be stressed out by a cold.







My ibs is back it's strange though I'm having D instead of C though. Stopped my vits a couple of days ago. At least it's only just loose stools now. Just very strange indeed.LL, so sorry.







No harm in asking the doctor though once you've regained your strength that is. Pardon my ignorance but what are bons?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Cinnabon = Bons (Short form of Cinnabon)I have been eating like crazy before bedtime. Hopefully this will do something. Though it never has in the past.I spoke to family dr. today. She said she would let me experiment with Remeron again to see if it is intolerance. BUT she wants me to heal and gain weight first. On top of that she won't let me have the Remeron back unless my GI says it's ok. Plus what ever he says goes. Remeron also helps you gain weight. She just doesn't want it to have the same effet as Lotronex.Either way I'm sticking to Loperamide. I would only take the Remeron to gain weight and test my 5ht3 drug tolerance theory. My sister gained 12 lbs. on Remeron! Last time I gained 10! I don't like the sleepy side effects, the low blood sugar, or the fact that it wears off over time. But I am SOOooo curious if my body is rejecting 5ht3 drugs.Imag - I hope you feel better.Shadow- How is your Zofran working for you?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Cinnabon = Bons (Short form of Cinnabon)I have been eating like crazy before bedtime. Hopefully this will do something. Though it never has in the past.I spoke to family dr. today. She said she would let me experiment with Remeron again to see if it is intolerance. BUT she wants me to heal and gain weight first. On top of that she won't let me have the Remeron back unless my GI says it's ok. Plus what ever he says goes. Remeron also helps you gain weight. She just doesn't want it to have the same effet as Lotronex.Either way I'm sticking to Loperamide. I would only take the Remeron to gain weight and test my 5ht3 drug tolerance theory. My sister gained 12 lbs. on Remeron! Last time I gained 10! I don't like the sleepy side effects, the low blood sugar, or the fact that it wears off over time. But I am SOOooo curious if my body is rejecting 5ht3 drugs.Imag - I hope you feel better.Shadow- How is your Zofran working for you?


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Lotronex Lover:I just started Lotronex on Wednesday. I'd never taken it before. I am very distressed to see that you have not had much luck with it this time around. Especially since you were so pysched for it.Do you have any idea what's going on? I HATE to hear about anyone having an accident. UGH!I'm doing fine so far....m-


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Lotronex Lover:I just started Lotronex on Wednesday. I'd never taken it before. I am very distressed to see that you have not had much luck with it this time around. Especially since you were so pysched for it.Do you have any idea what's going on? I HATE to hear about anyone having an accident. UGH!I'm doing fine so far....m-


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Sigh, I love Cinnabons. Figures - 800 calories.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Sigh, I love Cinnabons. Figures - 800 calories.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

OK, today I need the hug -- 2 IBS attacks. Haven't had one in months. Forgot how much I hate this and how scary just one can be (you know - has the medicine stopped working, will this start all over again, will I be afraid to walk out my front door). A prayer please.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

OK, today I need the hug -- 2 IBS attacks. Haven't had one in months. Forgot how much I hate this and how scary just one can be (you know - has the medicine stopped working, will this start all over again, will I be afraid to walk out my front door). A prayer please.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

{{{{{{{







}}}}}}}There is a cyber hug for you Shadow. I know how you feel. It will pass though. Plus beware of the stomach virus going around. Take some Imodiums - that is my advice. They always seem to help me. (Except yesterday). My GI appt. is tonight. I will let you know what he says. I am so happy for you MM. I hope the Lotronex works for you. Let me know how you do. I'm so jealous.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

{{{{{{{







}}}}}}}There is a cyber hug for you Shadow. I know how you feel. It will pass though. Plus beware of the stomach virus going around. Take some Imodiums - that is my advice. They always seem to help me. (Except yesterday). My GI appt. is tonight. I will let you know what he says. I am so happy for you MM. I hope the Lotronex works for you. Let me know how you do. I'm so jealous.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Sigh - we've been spammed (or whatever).Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Sigh - we've been spammed (or whatever).Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah, like we would really believe him? He would be a multi-millionaire. Not annoying everyone on BB's.







OK, I went to GI yesterday. To put everyones mind at ease he is making me do MANY stool samples and blood work. He doesn't think that will do anything (except make my mother happy).LOLThen he wants me to go BACK ON LOTRONEX! He wants me to continue to take 2 Loperamides a day then add one Lotronex with it. I'm not ready to do this mentally yet. So I will probably wait a few weeks. Not to mention I have to drive my sister from Chicago to NJ in 3 1/2 weeks.He is hoping that my body will adapt to the Lotronex and hopefully I will be able to stop the Loperamide. My answer to this was "Can't you give me a drug..any drug..that is strong enough to constipate a water buffalo?!"He just laughed his butt off and told me to try this and e-mail him in two weeks to let me know what happens. My other two options to try are: mixing another drug with the Loperamide. Or trying Elival or Codiene. This has been said before from other doctors. I just DON'T want to take codiene! I refuse! Plus my sister thinks I'm allergic to it, but she can't remember 100% if that was it.Hummm?????? Do you think the Lotronex will work next time around? I hope so, but I won't bet on it. Oh, the good news is I gained weight!!!! My 2 1/2 scoops of chocolate peanut butter ice cream eating at midnight has worked!!!! I'm 112 lbs. My goal is 117-118. You can really pack on the lbs. with that stuff!







I'll let you know when I start the Lotro again. I'm guessing around 02/17.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah, like we would really believe him? He would be a multi-millionaire. Not annoying everyone on BB's.







OK, I went to GI yesterday. To put everyones mind at ease he is making me do MANY stool samples and blood work. He doesn't think that will do anything (except make my mother happy).LOLThen he wants me to go BACK ON LOTRONEX! He wants me to continue to take 2 Loperamides a day then add one Lotronex with it. I'm not ready to do this mentally yet. So I will probably wait a few weeks. Not to mention I have to drive my sister from Chicago to NJ in 3 1/2 weeks.He is hoping that my body will adapt to the Lotronex and hopefully I will be able to stop the Loperamide. My answer to this was "Can't you give me a drug..any drug..that is strong enough to constipate a water buffalo?!"He just laughed his butt off and told me to try this and e-mail him in two weeks to let me know what happens. My other two options to try are: mixing another drug with the Loperamide. Or trying Elival or Codiene. This has been said before from other doctors. I just DON'T want to take codiene! I refuse! Plus my sister thinks I'm allergic to it, but she can't remember 100% if that was it.Hummm?????? Do you think the Lotronex will work next time around? I hope so, but I won't bet on it. Oh, the good news is I gained weight!!!! My 2 1/2 scoops of chocolate peanut butter ice cream eating at midnight has worked!!!! I'm 112 lbs. My goal is 117-118. You can really pack on the lbs. with that stuff!







I'll let you know when I start the Lotro again. I'm guessing around 02/17.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

First off big (((((SHADOW))))) & another hug to (((((LL))))) now I need one too (((me)))WHINE ALERT forth coming....... Just to mention the head & chest cold which is almost gone and the ibs which I thought was almost gone, isn't and the uti which I believe is gone but the yi which apparently after 4 doses is still very much present but I have my period again may I add which makes the ibs 10 times worse but the OC pain is no better but worse and I have an appointment for a tv pelvic on thursday which requires one to drink 32. oz of water and holding it for over an hour and half which will totally screw my ibs even worse. And if the obgyn is taking this so seriously to do a double check, shouldn't I? I just basically want to crawl up into a little ball and cry. And after all that I need to be reminded why it's good to be a women again?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

First off big (((((SHADOW))))) & another hug to (((((LL))))) now I need one too (((me)))WHINE ALERT forth coming....... Just to mention the head & chest cold which is almost gone and the ibs which I thought was almost gone, isn't and the uti which I believe is gone but the yi which apparently after 4 doses is still very much present but I have my period again may I add which makes the ibs 10 times worse but the OC pain is no better but worse and I have an appointment for a tv pelvic on thursday which requires one to drink 32. oz of water and holding it for over an hour and half which will totally screw my ibs even worse. And if the obgyn is taking this so seriously to do a double check, shouldn't I? I just basically want to crawl up into a little ball and cry. And after all that I need to be reminded why it's good to be a women again?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

((((((((







)))))))))))))That one goes to Imagica. What is going on here? All of the NJ/PA babes are all sick or depressed. Everything will be ok. It just takes time. Hopefully we will all be out of our slump soon.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

((((((((







)))))))))))))That one goes to Imagica. What is going on here? All of the NJ/PA babes are all sick or depressed. Everything will be ok. It just takes time. Hopefully we will all be out of our slump soon.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah, but at least you're a skinny, sick NJ babe. I just laughed (at me, not you, since I am roughly the equivalent of two LLs).I'm sorry Imagica, did you say we were grateful







We women better have the good spots in heaven, that's all I can say. Golly, girl, you sure have a lot on your plate right now. Oy! I had an ultrasound of my ovaries a year or two ago and had to drink the 32 ounces - what fun, given I have a bladder the size of a pea. I hope things look up soon, buddy. Thinking of you {{{{Hugs and more hugs heading north}}}}


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah, but at least you're a skinny, sick NJ babe. I just laughed (at me, not you, since I am roughly the equivalent of two LLs).I'm sorry Imagica, did you say we were grateful







We women better have the good spots in heaven, that's all I can say. Golly, girl, you sure have a lot on your plate right now. Oy! I had an ultrasound of my ovaries a year or two ago and had to drink the 32 ounces - what fun, given I have a bladder the size of a pea. I hope things look up soon, buddy. Thinking of you {{{{Hugs and more hugs heading north}}}}


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I guess that makes me lucky to be a man.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I guess that makes me lucky to be a man.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Except God told me that women DO get the best seats in heaven. Honest She did


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Except God told me that women DO get the best seats in heaven. Honest She did


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where are you all?????


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where are you all?????


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey Shadow! How have you've been? Seen you a lot in the meeting place. What's up?!I see finally LL is back to work. Been wondering when her eye surgery is and if she's had it done and if not when will it be. And the general saga she calls a life has been


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey Shadow! How have you've been? Seen you a lot in the meeting place. What's up?!I see finally LL is back to work. Been wondering when her eye surgery is and if she's had it done and if not when will it be. And the general saga she calls a life has been


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey Shore Girl -- seems I'm in the MP more than here -- seem to check here mainly to check in with you guys. That might change -- I'm starting to have some bouts of D again and may need to pick some brains. It makes me sad and scared -- the last two years (with Lotronex and then Zofran) have been the best belly-wise of the last 22. I don't want to go back!!!!! (prayers welcome here.)Hey, LL is the Lotronex working yet -- I can't remember if you went off for good or what. Let us know what's up.Hi, John


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey Shore Girl -- seems I'm in the MP more than here -- seem to check here mainly to check in with you guys. That might change -- I'm starting to have some bouts of D again and may need to pick some brains. It makes me sad and scared -- the last two years (with Lotronex and then Zofran) have been the best belly-wise of the last 22. I don't want to go back!!!!! (prayers welcome here.)Hey, LL is the Lotronex working yet -- I can't remember if you went off for good or what. Let us know what's up.Hi, John


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Shadow,







How was your President's Day holiday?







Mine was spent shoveling and digging myself out of the house. Had to extract my car & truck out of the snowed in driveway. It took over 4 hours to complete...I was plum tuckered tired from it all.







Effexor XR (antidepressant) has been a godsend in controlling my IBS D since I started taking it in June 1999. I still take the med and I too don't want to go back to those horrible times.Hey LL!!!







Where art thou???


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Shadow,







How was your President's Day holiday?







Mine was spent shoveling and digging myself out of the house. Had to extract my car & truck out of the snowed in driveway. It took over 4 hours to complete...I was plum tuckered tired from it all.







Effexor XR (antidepressant) has been a godsend in controlling my IBS D since I started taking it in June 1999. I still take the med and I too don't want to go back to those horrible times.Hey LL!!!







Where art thou???


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Right back at ya CHCick.







Sorry to hear of your troubles I'll be sending you good thoughts your way if your send a few my way too. My ibs isn't acting up but I'm newly diagnosed with Fibroids and have constipation not ibswise but still a bear all on it's own. Actually got a script for Miralax but am still stopped up. Always worked with the ibs mostly. Heavy sigh.........Got a biopsy's scheduled for next Friday I guess we'll see.I'm just lurking in the MP zone. I'd get to riled up if I posted. Planning on getting take-out tonight, what should we get tonight?!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Right back at ya CHCick.







Sorry to hear of your troubles I'll be sending you good thoughts your way if your send a few my way too. My ibs isn't acting up but I'm newly diagnosed with Fibroids and have constipation not ibswise but still a bear all on it's own. Actually got a script for Miralax but am still stopped up. Always worked with the ibs mostly. Heavy sigh.........Got a biopsy's scheduled for next Friday I guess we'll see.I'm just lurking in the MP zone. I'd get to riled up if I posted. Planning on getting take-out tonight, what should we get tonight?!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh BTW







John....


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh BTW







John....


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm from Philly.....


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm from Philly.....


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey, BoxGirl, welcome abroad!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey, BoxGirl, welcome abroad!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around lately. I have been SSooooo busy at work. As you all know I don't have a PC at home. That is soon to change. I miss you guys. I decided in the next 2-3 weeks that I will buy a Dell Laptop. Once I have time I will order one. I'll let you know when. This way I can finally get IM's. My sister moved from Chicago back to here on Fe. 13th. I went there so she wouldn't have to drive alone. Also, I stopped to see James Dean and the James Dean museum. That was complete highlight of my trip. (Yes, I'm a huge James Dean fan...I don't care if he only made 3 movies!).I had a lot of stool tests and blood tests done. I have to re-do the blood tests because the lab messed it up. I was finally checked for malabsorption and they botched the tests up. Now I have to fast and do it again. My GI thinks I may suffer from IBS and malabsorption because my stool was full of fat. If my karotene shows some level of something - that would make me positive for malabsorption.I have started taking 1/2 pill of Lotronex since 02/19 WITH the Loperamide. My Gi wants me to not go from one drug to the other. He wants to try to get me to just take the Lotro by re-introducing it to my system with Loperamide. So far, I feel the same as I do on Loperamide only. He is wanting me to take 1 Lotro & not half. But one more Lotro experience may shy me away from taking it at all. I am not in a rush and rather do the 1/2 pill thing for a while.I hope you are feeling better Imagica. I'm sorry about all of your troubles and more than that I am sorry I can't IM you back about it. I usually have my boss around and worse yet..an EXTREMELY nosey - read over your shoulder co-worker. He actually works in the warehouse and can't seem to stay out of my office. I'll try to check in as much as I can. I'll let you know when I get the new PC at home.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around lately. I have been SSooooo busy at work. As you all know I don't have a PC at home. That is soon to change. I miss you guys. I decided in the next 2-3 weeks that I will buy a Dell Laptop. Once I have time I will order one. I'll let you know when. This way I can finally get IM's. My sister moved from Chicago back to here on Fe. 13th. I went there so she wouldn't have to drive alone. Also, I stopped to see James Dean and the James Dean museum. That was complete highlight of my trip. (Yes, I'm a huge James Dean fan...I don't care if he only made 3 movies!).I had a lot of stool tests and blood tests done. I have to re-do the blood tests because the lab messed it up. I was finally checked for malabsorption and they botched the tests up. Now I have to fast and do it again. My GI thinks I may suffer from IBS and malabsorption because my stool was full of fat. If my karotene shows some level of something - that would make me positive for malabsorption.I have started taking 1/2 pill of Lotronex since 02/19 WITH the Loperamide. My Gi wants me to not go from one drug to the other. He wants to try to get me to just take the Lotro by re-introducing it to my system with Loperamide. So far, I feel the same as I do on Loperamide only. He is wanting me to take 1 Lotro & not half. But one more Lotro experience may shy me away from taking it at all. I am not in a rush and rather do the 1/2 pill thing for a while.I hope you are feeling better Imagica. I'm sorry about all of your troubles and more than that I am sorry I can't IM you back about it. I usually have my boss around and worse yet..an EXTREMELY nosey - read over your shoulder co-worker. He actually works in the warehouse and can't seem to stay out of my office. I'll try to check in as much as I can. I'll let you know when I get the new PC at home.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Im, doing better? Hi, Box, welcome to another Philly person.LL - keep me posted on the L. I may ask to go back if the Z seems to be stopping -- I don't know what's up with me, but I don't like it. John - thanks for the ref to what you are on.I'm pooped and pooped out . . . know what I mean ???


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Im, doing better? Hi, Box, welcome to another Philly person.LL - keep me posted on the L. I may ask to go back if the Z seems to be stopping -- I don't know what's up with me, but I don't like it. John - thanks for the ref to what you are on.I'm pooped and pooped out . . . know what I mean ???


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

LL, wow jumping into the 21st century aren't ya?







Shadow, shadow, shadow.........


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

LL, wow jumping into the 21st century aren't ya?







Shadow, shadow, shadow.........


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Been to the other thread, huh, Im? What can I say?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Been to the other thread, huh, Im? What can I say?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, has the Z started to work again yet are are you heading for the Lotro?I have been on 2 Loperamides and 1/2 Lotro since Feb. 19. I stopped going to the bathroom for over a week. It was heavenly, then I started to get a little worried. I did not feel C at all though. But then on Monday all broke loose. I had a HUGE D attack. Isn't there any middle ground? It still isn't working like before. I am curious if you would have great results or not. Let me know if you go back on it.10 more days until I get my computer - hip hip hooray!_______________________________________________Also...for all of those interested...MARCH 18TH, 2003 at 7:30pm at STARBUCKS IN HADDONFIELD, NJ. I AM MEETING WITH MOLLY POO, AND POSSIBLY TWO OTHER FELLOW IBSERS. (KINGS HIGHWAY AND HADDON AVE.) LET ME KNOW IF ANY OF YOU ARE INTERESTED. IF SO, SEND ME AN EMAIL: ACTIONPLUMBINGNJ###AOL.COM


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, has the Z started to work again yet are are you heading for the Lotro?I have been on 2 Loperamides and 1/2 Lotro since Feb. 19. I stopped going to the bathroom for over a week. It was heavenly, then I started to get a little worried. I did not feel C at all though. But then on Monday all broke loose. I had a HUGE D attack. Isn't there any middle ground? It still isn't working like before. I am curious if you would have great results or not. Let me know if you go back on it.10 more days until I get my computer - hip hip hooray!_______________________________________________Also...for all of those interested...MARCH 18TH, 2003 at 7:30pm at STARBUCKS IN HADDONFIELD, NJ. I AM MEETING WITH MOLLY POO, AND POSSIBLY TWO OTHER FELLOW IBSERS. (KINGS HIGHWAY AND HADDON AVE.) LET ME KNOW IF ANY OF YOU ARE INTERESTED. IF SO, SEND ME AN EMAIL: ACTIONPLUMBINGNJ###AOL.COM


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

The D is up and down -- I'm taking Z and Imodium. I'm good a day or two and then have a problem. Today was not good - was in a meeting and thought I wouldn't make it. Have to laugh though - I rushed right into the . . . men's room. Thankfully no one was there







Have a 5/1 appointment with the GI doc. Please say a prayer for me. This is starting to depress me. I so don't want to go back. I know you all know what I mean.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

The D is up and down -- I'm taking Z and Imodium. I'm good a day or two and then have a problem. Today was not good - was in a meeting and thought I wouldn't make it. Have to laugh though - I rushed right into the . . . men's room. Thankfully no one was there







Have a 5/1 appointment with the GI doc. Please say a prayer for me. This is starting to depress me. I so don't want to go back. I know you all know what I mean.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey, I'll tell you the winning combo, Shadow. Lotronex and Loperamide (immodium). It has really helped me. Last time I went to the bathroom it was like a brautworst! I haven't had formations like that since Remeron. My GI wanted me to change from 2 Loperamides / half Lotro to 1 Loperamide / one Lotro. 1/2 Lotro in am, 1/2 Lotro in PM. We'll have to see what happens. So far, so good.I will pray for you Shadow. Please let us know what happens at the GI. Have you been tested for malabsorption? My GI thinks I may have that and it could be some of my problem. If you don't get the right results with Immodium & Zofran. I would try the Lotro again. Don't forget 100 Loperamides is $ 15 - $ 20 WITHOUT insurance. So, if you are going to take many Immmodiums it may be cheaper that way. Besides I think the fact that Loperamide comes in capsules helps a GREAT deal. Good luck. Yesterday was really nice. I met with 2 gals from the BB. (one hardly visits but found me on here before). They were both REALLY nice. It was nice to finally meet IBS-ers in the area. Everyone had very interesting stories. It was fun.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey, I'll tell you the winning combo, Shadow. Lotronex and Loperamide (immodium). It has really helped me. Last time I went to the bathroom it was like a brautworst! I haven't had formations like that since Remeron. My GI wanted me to change from 2 Loperamides / half Lotro to 1 Loperamide / one Lotro. 1/2 Lotro in am, 1/2 Lotro in PM. We'll have to see what happens. So far, so good.I will pray for you Shadow. Please let us know what happens at the GI. Have you been tested for malabsorption? My GI thinks I may have that and it could be some of my problem. If you don't get the right results with Immodium & Zofran. I would try the Lotro again. Don't forget 100 Loperamides is $ 15 - $ 20 WITHOUT insurance. So, if you are going to take many Immmodiums it may be cheaper that way. Besides I think the fact that Loperamide comes in capsules helps a GREAT deal. Good luck. Yesterday was really nice. I met with 2 gals from the BB. (one hardly visits but found me on here before). They were both REALLY nice. It was nice to finally meet IBS-ers in the area. Everyone had very interesting stories. It was fun.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

How are my Dgirls doing? I'm having D now too but it's brought on by 2500 mg of antib's I'm taking daily for an infection. The doctor is treating it aggressively cause I'm scheduled for surgery on the first. He's even doing the pre-op paper work for me. I sure did get lucky there. Got pre-admission on Tuesday wish me luck ladies. LL sure wish I could have been there but you know how it's been with me. So did you get your pc yet?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

How are my Dgirls doing? I'm having D now too but it's brought on by 2500 mg of antib's I'm taking daily for an infection. The doctor is treating it aggressively cause I'm scheduled for surgery on the first. He's even doing the pre-op paper work for me. I sure did get lucky there. Got pre-admission on Tuesday wish me luck ladies. LL sure wish I could have been there but you know how it's been with me. So did you get your pc yet?


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hello all you PA/NJ peeps...I'm checking in after a very long absence. I posted my update earlier. I was amazed to see this thread still alive and kicking! Good for all of you, and I wish you all well! I'll be checking back later....Dee


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hello all you PA/NJ peeps...I'm checking in after a very long absence. I posted my update earlier. I was amazed to see this thread still alive and kicking! Good for all of you, and I wish you all well! I'll be checking back later....Dee


----------



## yoshi75 (Mar 23, 2003)

Hey, I'm a philly kid too! Born and bred







South Jersey is Baby Philly, definately!


----------



## yoshi75 (Mar 23, 2003)

Hey, I'm a philly kid too! Born and bred







South Jersey is Baby Philly, definately!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

S - Good luck on 5/1







I - Good luck on 4/1







LL - I chatted with Molly and she told me what a great time you all had. Where's that computer you promised to purchase?







D - Welcome back. We missed you.







Y - I too was born and bred in Philly. Now I live in Delco.I'm leaving for Los Cabos,Baja Cal,Mexico on 3/30 for 4 days.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

S - Good luck on 5/1







I - Good luck on 4/1







LL - I chatted with Molly and she told me what a great time you all had. Where's that computer you promised to purchase?







D - Welcome back. We missed you.







Y - I too was born and bred in Philly. Now I live in Delco.I'm leaving for Los Cabos,Baja Cal,Mexico on 3/30 for 4 days.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I want to go too, John! LOLWow, we have a lot of people checking in. That's great it has been a little quiet in here. Molly and Teri are really nice. We have to get togther again. Hopefully, some of you can make it next time. If not, I TOTALLY understand. I missed my friends B day due to the whole D thing. I am typing on my new PC right now!!! It is a HUGE pain in the butt getting use to the keys. Once I do I'll give you my screen name. It is taking me double the time to type on the lap top. Not having a mouse is PURE torture! I'll get the hang of it soon. Plus I now have MSN and I am not too thrilled with it. Searching is good, but everything else is so-so. I need to buy a mouse!!! This thing is ultra sensitive.My GI urged me to switch mgs. of Lotronex for the last week. I was on 1/2 Lotro / 2 Loperamides. Hopefully, enough to constipate a water buffalo. It was working really well. However, the GI wanted me to go on 1 Loperimide / 1 Lotronex. Well, it was terrible. Non-stop D and bloating. I stopped taking it. If it isn't working, forget it. I was fine with the first combo. You would thing more mgs. of Lotronex the LESS you would go to the bathroom. The last 2 times I have tried the increase of mgs. I had increased D. Which is suppose to be impossible. Hummmm?Imagica and Shadow please let us know how thing go.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I want to go too, John! LOLWow, we have a lot of people checking in. That's great it has been a little quiet in here. Molly and Teri are really nice. We have to get togther again. Hopefully, some of you can make it next time. If not, I TOTALLY understand. I missed my friends B day due to the whole D thing. I am typing on my new PC right now!!! It is a HUGE pain in the butt getting use to the keys. Once I do I'll give you my screen name. It is taking me double the time to type on the lap top. Not having a mouse is PURE torture! I'll get the hang of it soon. Plus I now have MSN and I am not too thrilled with it. Searching is good, but everything else is so-so. I need to buy a mouse!!! This thing is ultra sensitive.My GI urged me to switch mgs. of Lotronex for the last week. I was on 1/2 Lotro / 2 Loperamides. Hopefully, enough to constipate a water buffalo. It was working really well. However, the GI wanted me to go on 1 Loperimide / 1 Lotronex. Well, it was terrible. Non-stop D and bloating. I stopped taking it. If it isn't working, forget it. I was fine with the first combo. You would thing more mgs. of Lotronex the LESS you would go to the bathroom. The last 2 times I have tried the increase of mgs. I had increased D. Which is suppose to be impossible. Hummmm?Imagica and Shadow please let us know how thing go.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, gang - miss you all. Welcome newbies and returnees.Im - best on the first. How did the pre-op stuff go? (Email me when you get a chance. I want to know more about what's up.)LL - glad to see the meeting came off. At Starbucks, right? Gives me D just thinking of a coffee place. Make it Ponzio's next time and I'm on.Hey, wouldn't someone with malapsorption more likely be thin? I'm faaaaarrr from it.The Zofran and Imodium (and the prayers) have been pretty good for the last week, and that included two stressful meetings in Camden with someone I needed to impress and be in a car with for a short time. I hope it keeps helping.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, gang - miss you all. Welcome newbies and returnees.Im - best on the first. How did the pre-op stuff go? (Email me when you get a chance. I want to know more about what's up.)LL - glad to see the meeting came off. At Starbucks, right? Gives me D just thinking of a coffee place. Make it Ponzio's next time and I'm on.Hey, wouldn't someone with malapsorption more likely be thin? I'm faaaaarrr from it.The Zofran and Imodium (and the prayers) have been pretty good for the last week, and that included two stressful meetings in Camden with someone I needed to impress and be in a car with for a short time. I hope it keeps helping.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow...I drank water, Teri had nothing at all, and MollyPoo had something in her cup. Not sure what. LOL!!!!!Ok, I'll be up for Ponzios. I will throw it into the suggestion box. Cheese rolls kill me, but I'll excuse myself for a few minutes just to have one. It will be well worth it.Teri emailed me the other day. She had such a nice time meeting up with us that she would like to start something on a larger scale. Next time I have a day off work (who knows when that will be) I will call and see if any of the hospitals will let us use a free meeting room monthly. She is going to start looking into things after she settles into her new home. Imag-good luck on the first. Please let us know if things went smoothly. I am still getting used to my new keyboard. I don't know if I'm sticking with MSN or not. Once I make a decision. I'll give you my new address. AOL is so much better I think. I like it 100 times better than MSN. I may wait until this account runs out and switch.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow...I drank water, Teri had nothing at all, and MollyPoo had something in her cup. Not sure what. LOL!!!!!Ok, I'll be up for Ponzios. I will throw it into the suggestion box. Cheese rolls kill me, but I'll excuse myself for a few minutes just to have one. It will be well worth it.Teri emailed me the other day. She had such a nice time meeting up with us that she would like to start something on a larger scale. Next time I have a day off work (who knows when that will be) I will call and see if any of the hospitals will let us use a free meeting room monthly. She is going to start looking into things after she settles into her new home. Imag-good luck on the first. Please let us know if things went smoothly. I am still getting used to my new keyboard. I don't know if I'm sticking with MSN or not. Once I make a decision. I'll give you my new address. AOL is so much better I think. I like it 100 times better than MSN. I may wait until this account runs out and switch.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Maybe West Jersey/Virtua in Voorhees LL? That would serve a good bit of South Jersey and Philadelphia.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Maybe West Jersey/Virtua in Voorhees LL? That would serve a good bit of South Jersey and Philadelphia.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey,I just wanted to say that I'm off to Mexico in about another hour. Take care and I'll catch you all again next Friday.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey,I just wanted to say that I'm off to Mexico in about another hour. Take care and I'll catch you all again next Friday.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, run it in John. LOL, LUCKY!!!Shadow, I was thinking the same thing. Virtua is on Rt. 73 is near the bridges etc. Also, Kennedy Cherry Hill since it is right off of Rt. 38. I think those are the best bets. I will suggest it to Teri.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, run it in John. LOL, LUCKY!!!Shadow, I was thinking the same thing. Virtua is on Rt. 73 is near the bridges etc. Also, Kennedy Cherry Hill since it is right off of Rt. 38. I think those are the best bets. I will suggest it to Teri.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Still getting used to keyboard "rub" not run.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Still getting used to keyboard "rub" not run.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi,I'm back and had a wonderful time in Los Cabos,Mexico. The resort we stayed at was fabulous,the food was delicious,the people there were very friendly/helpful,the scenery along the beaches and coastal areas were breathtaking as well as the mountains. The weather was nice and warm,averaging in the mid 80's. Two incidents happened to me during my stay. I tripped and scraped my arm on the rough limestone surface last Tuesday and I must have eaten something that didn't agree with me because I was having lots of D the last two days and have abstained myself from eating for over 24 hours. I finally ate a bowl of chicken soup this eve. Luckily,I managed not to have any episodes during my return flight home. I hope you all had a great week.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi,I'm back and had a wonderful time in Los Cabos,Mexico. The resort we stayed at was fabulous,the food was delicious,the people there were very friendly/helpful,the scenery along the beaches and coastal areas were breathtaking as well as the mountains. The weather was nice and warm,averaging in the mid 80's. Two incidents happened to me during my stay. I tripped and scraped my arm on the rough limestone surface last Tuesday and I must have eaten something that didn't agree with me because I was having lots of D the last two days and have abstained myself from eating for over 24 hours. I finally ate a bowl of chicken soup this eve. Luckily,I managed not to have any episodes during my return flight home. I hope you all had a great week.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, did you drink the water?! Only Kidding.Oh, what a day at work!!!! This maniac guy decided not to pay for his goods. So, we had the goods removed. Under contract if you do not pay for your things - they are property of ours. I had one of our Techs. pick the stuff up. The guy came to my work...with a baseball bat!!! He threatened me and when he turned his back to search the backroom for my boss, I went to call the police on my cell phone. I got out 911. The guy caught me and raised the bat to me. He told me to hang up and give him the phone. I told him I was talking to a tech. I was hoping they were somehow tracking the call. He looked like he was going to swing it at me and was freaking out for me to give him the phone. I hung up, but would NOT give him the phone. He grabbed my arm and I ripped it out of his hands. I told him to get off of me. He then went after my co-worker. So I followed him. And I started yelling at him that that was not the owner and not to touch him. My boss heard my voice raised and came out of his office. I was SO nervous that he would attack him. My boss has balls of steel! I have a whole new respect for him (though I highly respect him already). He started going off on the maniac guy. I wanted to call the police and not leave my boss alone. I was hoping my other co-worker would stay and help my boss, but he ran off somewhere. I ran outside and yelled to our neighbors (who didn't hear me). Then called the police really quick. So quick I didn't know if they actually understood me. Then another tech. called me. I told him to get the police to the office ASAP and give them directions. I motioned to my other co-worker who was peaking in through the back door. He ran to call the police also. I stayed with my boss until they came. It felt like forever. My boss was going to let it go, because he talked the guy down a BIT. He thought the guy was trying to just scare us into giving him the stuff for free. He didn't know he threatened me or my other co-worker. So I told the cops everything. Plus you don't come into a business and raise a bat to anyone - to scare them or not. There is something called PAYMENT. Or how about court if you have a problem with not paying someone to rip them off. Oh, that's right he would lose. (; I wanted a restraining order. They won't give you that unless it's domestic. I said ok - trespassing, no it's a business. I said ok, assualt for grabbing my arm and threatening us with a deadly weapon. No - police can't do that either. I said "No wonder domestic abuse victims don't call the cops". They didn't like that. It's true though. They found another bat in the guys trunk. Oh, real stable guy...I said can you at least tell him if he comes near here he will be arrested. No - can't do that either. The only thing I can do is file a complaint within the next 6 months. Possibly put him in jail for a day or two. I decided not to. What is the use? For him to get even more pissed off and have a green light to come in and do it again to me. No, no thanks. The cop FINALLY offered to file a complaint against him himself. Why did he not say that before? Urgh. The a-holes car is still at my work. I asked that they escort him from the property after they release him from the station. This taught me a valuable lesson. I will live in Cherry Hill when I buy a house. I always had GREAT, FAST, caring service when I lived there. Not that I ever needed them past burglaries, an ex-boyfriend removal, and a near break in on a fellow neighbors home that I caught. I tell you they were there in seconds and gave it their all. It's good to live in a community that backs you.I am happy that nothing happened. This situation could have been A LOT worse. Just a little shook up, but I feel better that a few hours went by. My boss is now going to buy me security equiptment. Not for maniacs - that is one of those freak situations that has NEVER happened to our company EVER. Just to have it - peace of mind. You never know. This world is not always the safest place, no matter where you live or work. A panic button would have been nice on a day like today.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, did you drink the water?! Only Kidding.Oh, what a day at work!!!! This maniac guy decided not to pay for his goods. So, we had the goods removed. Under contract if you do not pay for your things - they are property of ours. I had one of our Techs. pick the stuff up. The guy came to my work...with a baseball bat!!! He threatened me and when he turned his back to search the backroom for my boss, I went to call the police on my cell phone. I got out 911. The guy caught me and raised the bat to me. He told me to hang up and give him the phone. I told him I was talking to a tech. I was hoping they were somehow tracking the call. He looked like he was going to swing it at me and was freaking out for me to give him the phone. I hung up, but would NOT give him the phone. He grabbed my arm and I ripped it out of his hands. I told him to get off of me. He then went after my co-worker. So I followed him. And I started yelling at him that that was not the owner and not to touch him. My boss heard my voice raised and came out of his office. I was SO nervous that he would attack him. My boss has balls of steel! I have a whole new respect for him (though I highly respect him already). He started going off on the maniac guy. I wanted to call the police and not leave my boss alone. I was hoping my other co-worker would stay and help my boss, but he ran off somewhere. I ran outside and yelled to our neighbors (who didn't hear me). Then called the police really quick. So quick I didn't know if they actually understood me. Then another tech. called me. I told him to get the police to the office ASAP and give them directions. I motioned to my other co-worker who was peaking in through the back door. He ran to call the police also. I stayed with my boss until they came. It felt like forever. My boss was going to let it go, because he talked the guy down a BIT. He thought the guy was trying to just scare us into giving him the stuff for free. He didn't know he threatened me or my other co-worker. So I told the cops everything. Plus you don't come into a business and raise a bat to anyone - to scare them or not. There is something called PAYMENT. Or how about court if you have a problem with not paying someone to rip them off. Oh, that's right he would lose. (; I wanted a restraining order. They won't give you that unless it's domestic. I said ok - trespassing, no it's a business. I said ok, assualt for grabbing my arm and threatening us with a deadly weapon. No - police can't do that either. I said "No wonder domestic abuse victims don't call the cops". They didn't like that. It's true though. They found another bat in the guys trunk. Oh, real stable guy...I said can you at least tell him if he comes near here he will be arrested. No - can't do that either. The only thing I can do is file a complaint within the next 6 months. Possibly put him in jail for a day or two. I decided not to. What is the use? For him to get even more pissed off and have a green light to come in and do it again to me. No, no thanks. The cop FINALLY offered to file a complaint against him himself. Why did he not say that before? Urgh. The a-holes car is still at my work. I asked that they escort him from the property after they release him from the station. This taught me a valuable lesson. I will live in Cherry Hill when I buy a house. I always had GREAT, FAST, caring service when I lived there. Not that I ever needed them past burglaries, an ex-boyfriend removal, and a near break in on a fellow neighbors home that I caught. I tell you they were there in seconds and gave it their all. It's good to live in a community that backs you.I am happy that nothing happened. This situation could have been A LOT worse. Just a little shook up, but I feel better that a few hours went by. My boss is now going to buy me security equiptment. Not for maniacs - that is one of those freak situations that has NEVER happened to our company EVER. Just to have it - peace of mind. You never know. This world is not always the safest place, no matter where you live or work. A panic button would have been nice on a day like today.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Good grief LL, I don't understand why the cops couldn't do anything. He did assault you and he was armed with a deadly weapon. Unbelievable.Glad to hear you are OK, though. Such courage. And God bless your boss.John - I emailed you - glad to see all (well, almost all) went so well with the trip.Hey, gang - please see the other thread about the IBSer looking for doc recommendations in Jersey. LL and I replied - maybe some others can offer suggestions in case she's not in our area.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Good grief LL, I don't understand why the cops couldn't do anything. He did assault you and he was armed with a deadly weapon. Unbelievable.Glad to hear you are OK, though. Such courage. And God bless your boss.John - I emailed you - glad to see all (well, almost all) went so well with the trip.Hey, gang - please see the other thread about the IBSer looking for doc recommendations in Jersey. LL and I replied - maybe some others can offer suggestions in case she's not in our area.Pat


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

WOW LL!!










I'm glad to know that you're ok. You is one lucky and brave gal. Bless your little heart.







The cops should have placed his butt in the can and threw away the key. Darn!! Some justice system we have here.







LL, I did drink the water at the resort where we were staying because it was drinkable according to the info I read and also to a man I spoke to on our first day. He owns a condo and visits for a few months a year. We did however eat out at a few restaurants in town. Perhaps the problem came from the ice in our drinks or their bottled water. On Monday night some of us had a rolled steak stuffed with pieces of shrimp. It didn't look good to begin with,but it tasted alright...not typical of how I like my steak prepared. I should have trusted my instincts,but I was hungry at the time and wasn't using my head. I found out a day later that some of the others who ate the same steak had also felt sick. Summary: If it wasn't the water, it could have been the steak or a combination of the 2.Shadow - Thank you so much for your e-mail and your well wishes.  I called my doc Fri morning but he was on vacation and his receptionist referred me to another one. I decided to go to the ER because I felt I'd get a more complete diagnosis. They found no blood in the stool and was told I have Traveler's Diahrria. I was also prescribed Cipro,an antibiotic for 3 days and advised for the first day or two to have chicken broth,jello,gatoraide and gradually eat more solid foods as I progressively improve. Today,Sat I'm feeling a little better but still having some D. I lost a few pounds which is ok by me,however I can't wait to resume eating normal foods once again.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

WOW LL!!







I'm glad to know that you're ok. You is one lucky and brave gal. Bless your little heart.







The cops should have placed his butt in the can and threw away the key. Darn!! Some justice system we have here.







LL, I did drink the water at the resort where we were staying because it was drinkable according to the info I read and also to a man I spoke to on our first day. He owns a condo and visits for a few months a year. We did however eat out at a few restaurants in town. Perhaps the problem came from the ice in our drinks or their bottled water. On Monday night some of us had a rolled steak stuffed with pieces of shrimp. It didn't look good to begin with,but it tasted alright...not typical of how I like my steak prepared. I should have trusted my instincts,but I was hungry at the time and wasn't using my head. I found out a day later that some of the others who ate the same steak had also felt sick. Summary: If it wasn't the water, it could have been the steak or a combination of the 2.Shadow - Thank you so much for your e-mail and your well wishes.  I called my doc Fri morning but he was on vacation and his receptionist referred me to another one. I decided to go to the ER because I felt I'd get a more complete diagnosis. They found no blood in the stool and was told I have Traveler's Diahrria. I was also prescribed Cipro,an antibiotic for 3 days and advised for the first day or two to have chicken broth,jello,gatoraide and gradually eat more solid foods as I progressively improve. Today,Sat I'm feeling a little better but still having some D. I lost a few pounds which is ok by me,however I can't wait to resume eating normal foods once again.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I hope you feel better John. Stay away from weird looking steak next time. If the D keeps on coming after the Cipro - you should go back to the doctor. Hopefully, the Cipro will be enough.I don't know if I posted this yet or not. So, if I have, sorry. The police only held "bat guy" for 3 hours. I think they fed him milk and cookies and let him go. He has a court date. My boss thinks it is funny that a man tries to steal something in order not to pay...now has a record, was taken to a police station, probably has a record, and will be fined for court fees, and maybe more fines. He thinks it is quite humerous in retrospect. My other co-worker is still shaken up. I am not my "old" self yet. Hopefully, soon. I am making myself go out tonight. I cancelled plans for yesterday...I was depressed.Does any one know how Imag is?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I hope you feel better John. Stay away from weird looking steak next time. If the D keeps on coming after the Cipro - you should go back to the doctor. Hopefully, the Cipro will be enough.I don't know if I posted this yet or not. So, if I have, sorry. The police only held "bat guy" for 3 hours. I think they fed him milk and cookies and let him go. He has a court date. My boss thinks it is funny that a man tries to steal something in order not to pay...now has a record, was taken to a police station, probably has a record, and will be fined for court fees, and maybe more fines. He thinks it is quite humerous in retrospect. My other co-worker is still shaken up. I am not my "old" self yet. Hopefully, soon. I am making myself go out tonight. I cancelled plans for yesterday...I was depressed.Does any one know how Imag is?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Since I took the Cipro, no more D.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Since I took the Cipro, no more D.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, I'm glad to hear the Cipro rid you of Steak-tococtis Hominis aka Steak Poisoning. LOLI think I am going to go back on...(back from the bathroom again)...I KNOW I am going to go back on 2 Loperamides and 1/2 Lotronex. I dropped one Loperamide. I thought my body would adapt. Heck no. I jut can't win. I swear they changed that formula!!! I even started a poll. Shadow - how are you doing lately with the Zofran? Imag...please let us know how you are doing. I am hoping better than the last few weeks.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, I'm glad to hear the Cipro rid you of Steak-tococtis Hominis aka Steak Poisoning. LOLI think I am going to go back on...(back from the bathroom again)...I KNOW I am going to go back on 2 Loperamides and 1/2 Lotronex. I dropped one Loperamide. I thought my body would adapt. Heck no. I jut can't win. I swear they changed that formula!!! I even started a poll. Shadow - how are you doing lately with the Zofran? Imag...please let us know how you are doing. I am hoping better than the last few weeks.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Can someone take this black cloud off my head???Well, as you all know I haven't been out lately, because I was depressed about the bat guy and other things going on. I finally decided to go to this car show/motorcycle show with a concert involved down at the Lagoon in Essington, Pa. That is past the airport. I go there for this event once a year. I invited all of my friends who always wind up busy doing other stuff...so, I went alone. I was going to meet some friends from Delaware there.I park my car. Start to approach the front enterance and less than 10 yards away from me...guess who is sitting there. I'll even give you a clue.







Yup, the bat guy!!!! This show was a 50's Rockabilly show. Somewhere where bat guy would never be. I guess the jerk owns a motorcycle and went to check some antique cars out. He spotted me. I couldn't turn around. I pretended not to see him and made a bee line to the inside. I knew all of my guy friends were in there. I think he probably left after the car show. I stayed for all of the bands etc. So, luckily I did not see him again. I still had 3 guys walk me to my car. Is it me or am I long overdue for something good to happen? (except my sister moving here which is a definete plus).


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Can someone take this black cloud off my head???Well, as you all know I haven't been out lately, because I was depressed about the bat guy and other things going on. I finally decided to go to this car show/motorcycle show with a concert involved down at the Lagoon in Essington, Pa. That is past the airport. I go there for this event once a year. I invited all of my friends who always wind up busy doing other stuff...so, I went alone. I was going to meet some friends from Delaware there.I park my car. Start to approach the front enterance and less than 10 yards away from me...guess who is sitting there. I'll even give you a clue.







Yup, the bat guy!!!! This show was a 50's Rockabilly show. Somewhere where bat guy would never be. I guess the jerk owns a motorcycle and went to check some antique cars out. He spotted me. I couldn't turn around. I pretended not to see him and made a bee line to the inside. I knew all of my guy friends were in there. I think he probably left after the car show. I stayed for all of the bands etc. So, luckily I did not see him again. I still had 3 guys walk me to my car. Is it me or am I long overdue for something good to happen? (except my sister moving here which is a definete plus).


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey everyone!John sounds like you had a great time except for the bowels sorry about that







Glad to hear your all better now though.LL, wow I'm away for a couple of weeks and your life turns upside down! I hope your dealing with it OK. Hang tough your a very strong person. I admire that in you.Geez I don't know where to start I guess at the beginning would be best since I don't know where I left off. Had surgery on the 1st 3 procedures turned into 4 and was admitted into the hospital for 24 hours for iv antib's. Lot's of scar tissue was removed and diagnosed with endometrosis and have to go on lupron injections for six months.







He's also referring me to a fertility specialist for invetrofertilzation







The hospital was great I would recommend if your ever in the area an need to go to the er to go to community center in tom's river.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey everyone!John sounds like you had a great time except for the bowels sorry about that







Glad to hear your all better now though.LL, wow I'm away for a couple of weeks and your life turns upside down! I hope your dealing with it OK. Hang tough your a very strong person. I admire that in you.Geez I don't know where to start I guess at the beginning would be best since I don't know where I left off. Had surgery on the 1st 3 procedures turned into 4 and was admitted into the hospital for 24 hours for iv antib's. Lot's of scar tissue was removed and diagnosed with endometrosis and have to go on lupron injections for six months.







He's also referring me to a fertility specialist for invetrofertilzation







The hospital was great I would recommend if your ever in the area an need to go to the er to go to community center in tom's river.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Gang -LL - I cannot believe it was bat guy -- good grief.John - did the Cirpo work?Imag - are you back on your feet? Are you feeling OK physically? Thinking of you.LL -- I'm taking Zofran and a Imodium after each BM -- that tends to bind me for a couple of days. I'd like to drop the Imodium, but truthfully I'm afraid to. I will when I know I'll be home for a few days straight so I can see what happens. See the GI 5/1 and suspect another colonoscopy is in my future. Argh.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Gang -LL - I cannot believe it was bat guy -- good grief.John - did the Cirpo work?Imag - are you back on your feet? Are you feeling OK physically? Thinking of you.LL -- I'm taking Zofran and a Imodium after each BM -- that tends to bind me for a couple of days. I'd like to drop the Imodium, but truthfully I'm afraid to. I will when I know I'll be home for a few days straight so I can see what happens. See the GI 5/1 and suspect another colonoscopy is in my future. Argh.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imag, I was worried about you. I'm glad you had a hospital you liked though. That's important at a time like this. How are you holding up now? And what, if you don't mind me asking, is a Lupron injection? When is the next time you have to go back to the doctor?Shadow - I hear ya' on the Imodium. Can't you increase your Zofran mgs?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imag, I was worried about you. I'm glad you had a hospital you liked though. That's important at a time like this. How are you holding up now? And what, if you don't mind me asking, is a Lupron injection? When is the next time you have to go back to the doctor?Shadow - I hear ya' on the Imodium. Can't you increase your Zofran mgs?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yes, LL, I can increase the Zofran. I'm only taking half of what is perscribed. I think the Imodium is a crutch for me right now.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yes, LL, I can increase the Zofran. I'm only taking half of what is perscribed. I think the Imodium is a crutch for me right now.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Happy Easter to my Jersey/Philly area BB friends. May you celebrate with great joy this most remarkable of days.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Happy Easter to my Jersey/Philly area BB friends. May you celebrate with great joy this most remarkable of days.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Shadow, Happy Easter to you and the rest of the gang. This week should be fun for me. My friend from high school tracked me down after 15 years. She now lives in Ca., but is visiting her mother. I am meeting her Monday. I am so excited. Then Wed. is my B Day. I am going to Atlantic City with some friends. Some guy I think is interested in me and called me Thurs. so, I may meet up with him and some other friends on Monday too. Things are looking better for now. Hopefully, this will continue. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Shadow, Happy Easter to you and the rest of the gang. This week should be fun for me. My friend from high school tracked me down after 15 years. She now lives in Ca., but is visiting her mother. I am meeting her Monday. I am so excited. Then Wed. is my B Day. I am going to Atlantic City with some friends. Some guy I think is interested in me and called me Thurs. so, I may meet up with him and some other friends on Monday too. Things are looking better for now. Hopefully, this will continue. LOL


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Happy Easter All







Who ate too much candy?Thanks Shadow, back on my feet but the pain still knocks me out sometimes. Getting better though. But I still have my days. Had to cancel a follow up appointment this week cause of the pain but did get in last week for the stitches to be removed thank God they were driving me nuts!LL, woohoo it's spring and love is the air!







You should talk to Shadow and tell to go for it. Remind her of how it feels. Anyway, Lupron injections is basically going on forced menopause. I will have all the symptoms since it's drug induced but no period during that time. It's a controversial medication many pros and cons. But it's either this or be in pain for the rest of my life...







HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!! is it that time again already?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Happy Easter All







Who ate too much candy?Thanks Shadow, back on my feet but the pain still knocks me out sometimes. Getting better though. But I still have my days. Had to cancel a follow up appointment this week cause of the pain but did get in last week for the stitches to be removed thank God they were driving me nuts!LL, woohoo it's spring and love is the air!







You should talk to Shadow and tell to go for it. Remind her of how it feels. Anyway, Lupron injections is basically going on forced menopause. I will have all the symptoms since it's drug induced but no period during that time. It's a controversial medication many pros and cons. But it's either this or be in pain for the rest of my life...







HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!! is it that time again already?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

What?! What did I miss? Shadow are you breaking hearts? Fill me in!!!!!!!! I'm in the dark. It is too funny. Was it not one week ago I complained about having something good happen to me - that I was long over due? Who ever said a prayer for me...it worked! LOL Well, at the Sunday thing I told you about at the Lagoon. I bumped into my ex-boyfriend's, Dave not John's, friend (Kathy). I haven't seen her in 2 years. I was hanging around with her and two other guys. The one guy, who I thought was somewhat interested called me Thurs. They usually go out in a group on Monday's for dinner. Kathy couldn't make it. So, I went out with the other 2 guys. I had a ton of fun! They are SOOO nice. They want to invite me out more often. The one guy likes me, but I want time to get to know him better. I'm just happy that I met two wonderful guys. No matter if I date the one or not. I still think I will be hanging out with these two for a while.Imagica- the NJ curse is now lifted, I see. I'm glad you got your stitches out and are feeling a bit better. Are you done with all of the major stuff?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

What?! What did I miss? Shadow are you breaking hearts? Fill me in!!!!!!!! I'm in the dark. It is too funny. Was it not one week ago I complained about having something good happen to me - that I was long over due? Who ever said a prayer for me...it worked! LOL Well, at the Sunday thing I told you about at the Lagoon. I bumped into my ex-boyfriend's, Dave not John's, friend (Kathy). I haven't seen her in 2 years. I was hanging around with her and two other guys. The one guy, who I thought was somewhat interested called me Thurs. They usually go out in a group on Monday's for dinner. Kathy couldn't make it. So, I went out with the other 2 guys. I had a ton of fun! They are SOOO nice. They want to invite me out more often. The one guy likes me, but I want time to get to know him better. I'm just happy that I met two wonderful guys. No matter if I date the one or not. I still think I will be hanging out with these two for a while.Imagica- the NJ curse is now lifted, I see. I'm glad you got your stitches out and are feeling a bit better. Are you done with all of the major stuff?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Happy BD, LL - a bit late. Great you met a nice guy.Nah, not breaking hearts. Imagica is talking about a guy at work I was/am interested in who I don't think knows I'm alive. She says make a move. Don't see it happening. Sigh.Need a prayer tomorrow - glaucoma test. AND GI next week. Oh my . . .


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Happy BD, LL - a bit late. Great you met a nice guy.Nah, not breaking hearts. Imagica is talking about a guy at work I was/am interested in who I don't think knows I'm alive. She says make a move. Don't see it happening. Sigh.Need a prayer tomorrow - glaucoma test. AND GI next week. Oh my . . .


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

LL, just got to get through the Lupron injections that's pretty major. But otherwise in the clear for now. Although last night after coming off the anti'bs the fevers started again and I haven't a clue what is causing them







Oh Shadow from what you've told he is totally into you too, has it been that long since you've been with a man that you can't tell the signs? I guess we all have trouble picking up the signals at times. No offence. ###{-:


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

LL, just got to get through the Lupron injections that's pretty major. But otherwise in the clear for now. Although last night after coming off the anti'bs the fevers started again and I haven't a clue what is causing them







Oh Shadow from what you've told he is totally into you too, has it been that long since you've been with a man that you can't tell the signs? I guess we all have trouble picking up the signals at times. No offence. ###{-:


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LOL, Im, yes, it's been awhile. Still, I don't think he's quite into me -- I think he may like the attention when he wants it. Lots of times it seems just the opposite - like I'm an annoyance. If he were interested, heck, he's over 50, he'd ask me out. (Oh, and no offense taken, by any means. Maybe I am dense. I think I'm realistic. Who knows? Well, he does, and he doesn't seem he's telling.)


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LOL, Im, yes, it's been awhile. Still, I don't think he's quite into me -- I think he may like the attention when he wants it. Lots of times it seems just the opposite - like I'm an annoyance. If he were interested, heck, he's over 50, he'd ask me out. (Oh, and no offense taken, by any means. Maybe I am dense. I think I'm realistic. Who knows? Well, he does, and he doesn't seem he's telling.)


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

How did the glaucoma tests go? Shadow, I would talk about movies with the co-worker. Once he mentions one he really wants to see. I would say. "I wanted to see that too!" If he doesn't ask you to the movie. I would leave the door open a bit by saying. "Well, if your interested in going, let me know." I think that would be safe. If he interested he'll say ok. If not, you'll know to leave things alone. I notice that "movie" stuff is a safe way to go with testing if someone is interested. Any interested guy would go for it. If not, then it still looks like you were asking as a friend. So, you wouldn't embarrass yourself.I am seeing the new guy, Dave, on Thursday. I'm still not sure if I'm interested 100% or not. It takes me a while to get to know someone to be interested. I'm not in a rush. I'll see what happens and if we are compatable. I talked to him 3 times since the Mon. we hung out together.This is a little off the subject, but it's been bothering me. I have a (girl) friend. I told her I had a really nice time with the two new guys. I told her one liked me. So, then she asked if I said anything about her to the other guy. I told her no. I only just met them and hung out with them for 4 hours. (Also, the other guy told me what he was looking for. She didn't stick out as a match to me.) So, then she wanted to come up here to meet them on the weekend. She thought because the one guys single that we could go out in a pair. I told her I didn't want to have it be paired off because right now. I am interested in a friendship until I get to know Dave better. I don't want to make it like a double date. Plus I am always around guys and would like to go out with just the girls to see what else is out there. Then she said to me, rather shrewdly, "If you're that insecure that you don't want me to meet them, just say so." This REALLY bothered me!!!! Especially because she hardly has any friends in her area and I have always brought her around mine. Then I asked her if she received the email to a show I knew she really enjoys to go to...she replied..."Well, they wouldn't want to go to that."I personally don't think two strangers to her should be a factor in what we do. I have never "kept" anyone from meeting her. I met them both for about 4 hours. Is there such an urgency that it should come before a friend? Once I get to know them a little. I'm sure they will meet all of my friends. I would feel a bit weird though after speaking to someone for 4 hours saying ...oh you must hang out with my friend and I on Saturday oh, AND bring your friend Keil. Personally, I would think it was a little weird if Dave did that to me. Right now it is still that beginning phase of...if you feel like doing something on such a such night, let me know. Plus I get the feeling he would like to go out with me next time minus the friend (his or mine) to see what I'm all about.Am I wrong for feeling a little bitter and offended by the "insecure" comment along with the "they won't go to that" comment?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

How did the glaucoma tests go? Shadow, I would talk about movies with the co-worker. Once he mentions one he really wants to see. I would say. "I wanted to see that too!" If he doesn't ask you to the movie. I would leave the door open a bit by saying. "Well, if your interested in going, let me know." I think that would be safe. If he interested he'll say ok. If not, you'll know to leave things alone. I notice that "movie" stuff is a safe way to go with testing if someone is interested. Any interested guy would go for it. If not, then it still looks like you were asking as a friend. So, you wouldn't embarrass yourself.I am seeing the new guy, Dave, on Thursday. I'm still not sure if I'm interested 100% or not. It takes me a while to get to know someone to be interested. I'm not in a rush. I'll see what happens and if we are compatable. I talked to him 3 times since the Mon. we hung out together.This is a little off the subject, but it's been bothering me. I have a (girl) friend. I told her I had a really nice time with the two new guys. I told her one liked me. So, then she asked if I said anything about her to the other guy. I told her no. I only just met them and hung out with them for 4 hours. (Also, the other guy told me what he was looking for. She didn't stick out as a match to me.) So, then she wanted to come up here to meet them on the weekend. She thought because the one guys single that we could go out in a pair. I told her I didn't want to have it be paired off because right now. I am interested in a friendship until I get to know Dave better. I don't want to make it like a double date. Plus I am always around guys and would like to go out with just the girls to see what else is out there. Then she said to me, rather shrewdly, "If you're that insecure that you don't want me to meet them, just say so." This REALLY bothered me!!!! Especially because she hardly has any friends in her area and I have always brought her around mine. Then I asked her if she received the email to a show I knew she really enjoys to go to...she replied..."Well, they wouldn't want to go to that."I personally don't think two strangers to her should be a factor in what we do. I have never "kept" anyone from meeting her. I met them both for about 4 hours. Is there such an urgency that it should come before a friend? Once I get to know them a little. I'm sure they will meet all of my friends. I would feel a bit weird though after speaking to someone for 4 hours saying ...oh you must hang out with my friend and I on Saturday oh, AND bring your friend Keil. Personally, I would think it was a little weird if Dave did that to me. Right now it is still that beginning phase of...if you feel like doing something on such a such night, let me know. Plus I get the feeling he would like to go out with me next time minus the friend (his or mine) to see what I'm all about.Am I wrong for feeling a little bitter and offended by the "insecure" comment along with the "they won't go to that" comment?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi gang!







*HAPPY MAY 1ST!!*







I've been busy killing the bugs.







I haven't had the time to visit the BB often enough. Best wishes to LL,Shadow,Imagica and anyone else I forgot to mention. Keep this thread alive and kicking.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hi gang!







*HAPPY MAY 1ST!!*







I've been busy killing the bugs.







I haven't had the time to visit the BB often enough. Best wishes to LL,Shadow,Imagica and anyone else I forgot to mention. Keep this thread alive and kicking.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I spoke with the friend that offended me. She just asked me how things were going. I noticed she did not push any issues regarding them like before. I'm guessing she may have felt bad? Who knows? I started house shopping again. That ended real quick. Even with a large down payment these homes are getting to be crazy prices. There is no happy medium either...$ 165,000 for small home. $ 185,000 for large home. Why can't a small home be around the same price as two years ago...$ 135,000. Man, being a single gal like myself just doesn't cut it. Basically, house shopping is made for couples. You need two incomes to buy these suckers. Now if there wasn't property taxes - I would probably be fine.







How is everyone else? John, I saw THE largest cockroach pictures from an apt. bldg that my guys went to at work. they look like the size of Hissing Madagascars! Do you ever encounter big bugs like that??!! If so, you are VERY brave. Bugs gross me out!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I spoke with the friend that offended me. She just asked me how things were going. I noticed she did not push any issues regarding them like before. I'm guessing she may have felt bad? Who knows? I started house shopping again. That ended real quick. Even with a large down payment these homes are getting to be crazy prices. There is no happy medium either...$ 165,000 for small home. $ 185,000 for large home. Why can't a small home be around the same price as two years ago...$ 135,000. Man, being a single gal like myself just doesn't cut it. Basically, house shopping is made for couples. You need two incomes to buy these suckers. Now if there wasn't property taxes - I would probably be fine.







How is everyone else? John, I saw THE largest cockroach pictures from an apt. bldg that my guys went to at work. they look like the size of Hissing Madagascars! Do you ever encounter big bugs like that??!! If so, you are VERY brave. Bugs gross me out!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL, Well...what are you waiting for? Better go find yourself a good man...a rich one.







Wifey found her's 28 years ago and look at how well she's been doing.







I always thought that blondes have more fun.







I used to think that good looking gals,especially blondes never had trouble finding guys,but now I realize that it's not the quantity but the quality. Guys as well as gals are a dime a dozen. Finding an exceptionally good one can become a real challenge these days. Even more challenging for a woman,especially as she gets older in life. You're around 30,I assume and hope to someday settle down and perhaps start a family. I do feel for you and hopefully things will eventually work out well. All good things come to those who richfully deserve it.







Have you considered buying either a townhouse or a condo? I'm not sure what you meant by a "small or large home." There are row/town houses,twins/semi-detached and singles of various sizes and designs. You also have to consider what area you want to live in,the school district,the taxes etc. I live in Broomall,PA. A twin 3 doors away from me sold for $165,000. My next door neighbor's asking for his 2 bedroom,NO dining room,NO garage rancher for $199,900!!!







I paid $151,000 for my 3-4 bedroom rancher w/D Rm and w/o gar in 1997. I can probably get $225,000 or more for mine if I put in on the market. Houses around here are in great demand. The biggest roaches I've encountered are the redish-brown American Cockroaches. They grow to about 1 1/2 inches long and some of them can fly. Three years ago I had to treat someone's basement in a row home in West Phila for them buggers. They're must have been at least 100 of them crawling all over that basement. When I was finished,it looked like Custard's last stand at the Little Big Horn. They sustained heavy casualties.







LL, Being brave? Not sure about that. LOL I have to admit...chills ran down my spine treating that house,but it puts bread in my pocket. How do you think I can afford to live where I am at now?







Truthly,wifey working is a big contribution too. Take care and my best to you.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL, Well...what are you waiting for? Better go find yourself a good man...a rich one.







Wifey found her's 28 years ago and look at how well she's been doing.







I always thought that blondes have more fun.







I used to think that good looking gals,especially blondes never had trouble finding guys,but now I realize that it's not the quantity but the quality. Guys as well as gals are a dime a dozen. Finding an exceptionally good one can become a real challenge these days. Even more challenging for a woman,especially as she gets older in life. You're around 30,I assume and hope to someday settle down and perhaps start a family. I do feel for you and hopefully things will eventually work out well. All good things come to those who richfully deserve it.







Have you considered buying either a townhouse or a condo? I'm not sure what you meant by a "small or large home." There are row/town houses,twins/semi-detached and singles of various sizes and designs. You also have to consider what area you want to live in,the school district,the taxes etc. I live in Broomall,PA. A twin 3 doors away from me sold for $165,000. My next door neighbor's asking for his 2 bedroom,NO dining room,NO garage rancher for $199,900!!!







I paid $151,000 for my 3-4 bedroom rancher w/D Rm and w/o gar in 1997. I can probably get $225,000 or more for mine if I put in on the market. Houses around here are in great demand. The biggest roaches I've encountered are the redish-brown American Cockroaches. They grow to about 1 1/2 inches long and some of them can fly. Three years ago I had to treat someone's basement in a row home in West Phila for them buggers. They're must have been at least 100 of them crawling all over that basement. When I was finished,it looked like Custard's last stand at the Little Big Horn. They sustained heavy casualties.







LL, Being brave? Not sure about that. LOL I have to admit...chills ran down my spine treating that house,but it puts bread in my pocket. How do you think I can afford to live where I am at now?







Truthly,wifey working is a big contribution too. Take care and my best to you.


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Hey I am from suburbs of Philly - great idea to get together - I am very newly diagnosised and very lost in what to next


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Hey I am from suburbs of Philly - great idea to get together - I am very newly diagnosised and very lost in what to next


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

I forgot to ask in my post before - any good doctors in the area for treating IBS - a few people said that they heard HUP was good - any ideas??????


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

I forgot to ask in my post before - any good doctors in the area for treating IBS - a few people said that they heard HUP was good - any ideas??????


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I think the most wonderful GI is in Voorhees, NJ. You'll hear me sing his praises often...Dr. Mushnick 856-772-1600. Voorhees is about 15 - 20 minutes away from Philly.I met two of the IBS BB gals in the past. Next time we meet I will let you know. John, I am 31 years old. Blonde and single.







I haven't been on a date for 1 year and 3 months. It's pathetic. Most guys are dogs though, real losers, immature, or probably not interested. LOL The new guy I met is completely active: rides motorcycles, bike rides, skis, etc. I am not an extreme sport type of person. I have never saw port-a potties down the slopes of Blue Mountain either.







Seriously, I think he would be happier if he had a very active girl. I am very active as far as going out and doing things...but, billiards and going to the gym are as active as I get. I think our differences would wear thin in the long run. I personally, wouldn't care. I think in the beginning he wouldn't care either. Then once in sunk in that I am NEVER skiing, biking, or risking my life on a motorcycle. He would lose interest or be unhappy that he cannot share his loves with the person he's with. I think I can pick up on this through some of the things he says.If I REALLY felt something for him. I would take the change, but right now. I will just continue a friendship with him.Amy, you live in Philly, how old are you? Have you found Mr. Right yet? John, you ARE VERY brave. Flying roaches...I would file for unemployment!







Oh, townhouses and condos go for about the same as the homes in NJ. I can't win.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I think the most wonderful GI is in Voorhees, NJ. You'll hear me sing his praises often...Dr. Mushnick 856-772-1600. Voorhees is about 15 - 20 minutes away from Philly.I met two of the IBS BB gals in the past. Next time we meet I will let you know. John, I am 31 years old. Blonde and single.








I haven't been on a date for 1 year and 3 months. It's pathetic. Most guys are dogs though, real losers, immature, or probably not interested. LOL The new guy I met is completely active: rides motorcycles, bike rides, skis, etc. I am not an extreme sport type of person. I have never saw port-a potties down the slopes of Blue Mountain either.







Seriously, I think he would be happier if he had a very active girl. I am very active as far as going out and doing things...but, billiards and going to the gym are as active as I get. I think our differences would wear thin in the long run. I personally, wouldn't care. I think in the beginning he wouldn't care either. Then once in sunk in that I am NEVER skiing, biking, or risking my life on a motorcycle. He would lose interest or be unhappy that he cannot share his loves with the person he's with. I think I can pick up on this through some of the things he says.If I REALLY felt something for him. I would take the change, but right now. I will just continue a friendship with him.Amy, you live in Philly, how old are you? Have you found Mr. Right yet? John, you ARE VERY brave. Flying roaches...I would file for unemployment!







Oh, townhouses and condos go for about the same as the homes in NJ. I can't win.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, woops, typo...I meant to say "take the chance" not "change". See society already has me looking for a man to share the expenses. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, woops, typo...I meant to say "take the chance" not "change". See society already has me looking for a man to share the expenses. LOL


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL, WOOPS...my mistake...you're 31. LOL Well at least I gave you 1 extra year.







WOW!!! You haven't dated in over a year!!!







Imagine an attractive blonde and single gal like you that's still available.







If I was only single,much younger,more hair on my head and lost a few lbs.







...er never mind.







John,get your head out of the gutter.







Bad boy!!







LL,It's not bravery...it's the power of the almighty dollar that motivates me to challenge those pests. Can you find a good,honest,reliable friend to live with and share the cost of buying a home or perhaps you can purchase a duplex. Rent one of the units. The rent money you make from that tennant should help subsidize the monthly mortgage.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL, WOOPS...my mistake...you're 31. LOL Well at least I gave you 1 extra year.







WOW!!! You haven't dated in over a year!!!







Imagine an attractive blonde and single gal like you that's still available.







If I was only single,much younger,more hair on my head and lost a few lbs.







...er never mind.







John,get your head out of the gutter.







Bad boy!!







LL,It's not bravery...it's the power of the almighty dollar that motivates me to challenge those pests. Can you find a good,honest,reliable friend to live with and share the cost of buying a home or perhaps you can purchase a duplex. Rent one of the units. The rent money you make from that tennant should help subsidize the monthly mortgage.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL - get out of Camden County. I think things are a little (not much) more reasonable in Gloucester County. Come south!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL - get out of Camden County. I think things are a little (not much) more reasonable in Gloucester County. Come south!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

"Good, honest, reliable friend"...what's that? I have some good friends. I have a few honest friends. Reliable maybe to some degree. Sad to say. To answer your question...no. I think I will have to save up for two years more (maybe 3). Then I will hope that prices and mortgage interest won't go up much more in the next two years. Then I will buy a home. Shadow, I have even looked at small homes in Maple Shade and they are going for $165,000!!! Shoe box homes in Haddon Twp. are $145,000 - $ 165,000. I want to stay in Burlington or Camden County. This is where I work and my mother doesn't drive so, I don't want to be too far from her. Plus most things I do are near Philly, Cherry Hill, Maple Shade, Voorhees, etc. I noticed that the difference of $ 20,000 (from Glouc. to Camden Cty) is not much over a 20 year time frame. I feel like if I am going to pay for something for the next 20 years, I better be in an area and home I like. I don't get why townhouses, condos, and homes are all the same price? It makes no sense to me. Thanks for all the advice but I don't think I'm going anywhere in the next year or two. I will keep my eyes open still. My sister told me that things may be better in the winter. John, you are too nice. Thanks for making me feel a little better about myself. I need to try to get out a little more often. I need to make my yearly date quota.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

"Good, honest, reliable friend"...what's that? I have some good friends. I have a few honest friends. Reliable maybe to some degree. Sad to say. To answer your question...no. I think I will have to save up for two years more (maybe 3). Then I will hope that prices and mortgage interest won't go up much more in the next two years. Then I will buy a home. Shadow, I have even looked at small homes in Maple Shade and they are going for $165,000!!! Shoe box homes in Haddon Twp. are $145,000 - $ 165,000. I want to stay in Burlington or Camden County. This is where I work and my mother doesn't drive so, I don't want to be too far from her. Plus most things I do are near Philly, Cherry Hill, Maple Shade, Voorhees, etc. I noticed that the difference of $ 20,000 (from Glouc. to Camden Cty) is not much over a 20 year time frame. I feel like if I am going to pay for something for the next 20 years, I better be in an area and home I like. I don't get why townhouses, condos, and homes are all the same price? It makes no sense to me. Thanks for all the advice but I don't think I'm going anywhere in the next year or two. I will keep my eyes open still. My sister told me that things may be better in the winter. John, you are too nice. Thanks for making me feel a little better about myself. I need to try to get out a little more often. I need to make my yearly date quota.


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Thank you so much for a the doctor's name. I actually live in Bryn Mawr on the Main Line. When I first moved here from Chicago 4 years ago I lived in the northeast. Main Line is just closer to work. I have not found Mr. Right yet - not really sure he exist.....I started talking to my dietician at the hospital - she started me on a whole bunch of supplements since I have not really eaten anything since March. The things she is giving me seem to be working, but I definetly would like another doctors opinion. I would love to join you when you get together again - I am still really trying to figure out what does and doesn't work!!! I have been reading about types of IBS - how do you figure out the type of IBS you have?Talk to you soon and thanks again for the doctors name.


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Thank you so much for a the doctor's name. I actually live in Bryn Mawr on the Main Line. When I first moved here from Chicago 4 years ago I lived in the northeast. Main Line is just closer to work. I have not found Mr. Right yet - not really sure he exist.....I started talking to my dietician at the hospital - she started me on a whole bunch of supplements since I have not really eaten anything since March. The things she is giving me seem to be working, but I definetly would like another doctors opinion. I would love to join you when you get together again - I am still really trying to figure out what does and doesn't work!!! I have been reading about types of IBS - how do you figure out the type of IBS you have?Talk to you soon and thanks again for the doctors name.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Most people with IBS are IBS-D (diahreah), IBS-C (constipation), IBS C/D (mix), etc. Why are you not able to eat much? Do you get D or do you experience really bad nausea? The one girl I meet with is not able to hardly eat, but it is due to her gastroparitis. I think Dr. Mushnick is the greatest. I think Shadow also likes her GI too. I want to say he is affiliated with Cooper Hospital, but I'm not sure.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Most people with IBS are IBS-D (diahreah), IBS-C (constipation), IBS C/D (mix), etc. Why are you not able to eat much? Do you get D or do you experience really bad nausea? The one girl I meet with is not able to hardly eat, but it is due to her gastroparitis. I think Dr. Mushnick is the greatest. I think Shadow also likes her GI too. I want to say he is affiliated with Cooper Hospital, but I'm not sure.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yes, I do like my doc - Adam Elfant - and he is affiliated with Cooper and has hours in Voorhees and Washington Twp. as well. Amy, have you checked out the docs at Penn and Jeff?Hey, gang, figured you'd appreciate this - spent the better part of today and yesterday in Ocean City (aka, down the Shore). Friends won a house for a week in a church raffle. Not bad. I am ready for summer.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yes, I do like my doc - Adam Elfant - and he is affiliated with Cooper and has hours in Voorhees and Washington Twp. as well. Amy, have you checked out the docs at Penn and Jeff?Hey, gang, figured you'd appreciate this - spent the better part of today and yesterday in Ocean City (aka, down the Shore). Friends won a house for a week in a church raffle. Not bad. I am ready for summer.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I personally didn't care for Jefferson. Penn or Temple may be good. I still would drive to NJ and see Shadows or my doc. If you want to stay in the city...I heard Dr. Fisher at Temple is very well respected.Wow, how cool is that? Winning a church raffle for a weekend in OC?! Way to go!I'm a little depressed. What else is new lately? LOL. Remember that bat guy who terrorized my co-workers and I a few weeks ago? Well, he is suing US for his emotional distress. He wants $10,800 for his emotional distress for stealing from us and then threatening us and grabbing me. His attorney sucks. He was barred in NJ in 2001. He filed it in the wrong county. Then he attached different receipts for work done at the jerks other tanning salon that we have never been to. I don't have to tell you that after this is over with I am having his attorney reported to the board of ethics. I am seeing our attorney tomorrow night. My sister says it wn't see the light of a courtroom and should probably be thrown out. I just hope to the heavens that I don't have to see that man EVER again. If it goes to court I will have to face him. The municipal court has already informed me that they were kind enough to drop all of the jerks charges and just charge him with simple assualt for grabbing me. Is it me or does the law just NOT work!? My boss's attorney also informs me that he may want me to charge the jerk in civil court. That would mean facing him and a jury about what happened. ONLY to have him get a slap on the wrist once again. They should re-write that popular song to read "I fought the law and I won". The law doesn't protect the law abiding citizens of this country. They protect the criminals a little more I think. Who knows why?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I personally didn't care for Jefferson. Penn or Temple may be good. I still would drive to NJ and see Shadows or my doc. If you want to stay in the city...I heard Dr. Fisher at Temple is very well respected.Wow, how cool is that? Winning a church raffle for a weekend in OC?! Way to go!I'm a little depressed. What else is new lately? LOL. Remember that bat guy who terrorized my co-workers and I a few weeks ago? Well, he is suing US for his emotional distress. He wants $10,800 for his emotional distress for stealing from us and then threatening us and grabbing me. His attorney sucks. He was barred in NJ in 2001. He filed it in the wrong county. Then he attached different receipts for work done at the jerks other tanning salon that we have never been to. I don't have to tell you that after this is over with I am having his attorney reported to the board of ethics. I am seeing our attorney tomorrow night. My sister says it wn't see the light of a courtroom and should probably be thrown out. I just hope to the heavens that I don't have to see that man EVER again. If it goes to court I will have to face him. The municipal court has already informed me that they were kind enough to drop all of the jerks charges and just charge him with simple assualt for grabbing me. Is it me or does the law just NOT work!? My boss's attorney also informs me that he may want me to charge the jerk in civil court. That would mean facing him and a jury about what happened. ONLY to have him get a slap on the wrist once again. They should re-write that popular song to read "I fought the law and I won". The law doesn't protect the law abiding citizens of this country. They protect the criminals a little more I think. Who knows why?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL - that's all pretty depressing!Hey, guys, guess what -- I got my master's. Yippee!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

LL - that's all pretty depressing!Hey, guys, guess what -- I got my master's. Yippee!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!! That's great, Shadow. Did you do anything to celebrate?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!! That's great, Shadow. Did you do anything to celebrate?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Lunch out at the same place we went after my B.A. graduation. Then lots of sleep before a Confirmation last night. Still have to clean up the thesis this weekend. So tired . . .


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Lunch out at the same place we went after my B.A. graduation. Then lots of sleep before a Confirmation last night. Still have to clean up the thesis this weekend. So tired . . .


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey - does anyone know if this is the longest thread on the board? We've passed 800 posts


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey - does anyone know if this is the longest thread on the board? We've passed 800 posts


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I wouldn't be surprised. Hey, do we get a prize for that? Just kidding.My boss's lawyer still wants me to file a civil suit against "bat" guy.







What a pain in the butt. My nerves are SO bad because of this as it is. I feel like if I sue him in civil court that he will some how make sure that he gets me one way or another. However, if I do nothing...he will get off and never pay for what he has done. I am a STRONG believer in standing up for yourself. I feel cowardly for not stepping up to the plate. I think if that happened to a friend of mine - I would advise the friend to sue to avoid him doing this to someone else. I will give some serious thought about it over the next day or two. I think I will call the lawyer and ask what would be in store for me. I KNOW I would have to get up on that stand. That would do wonders fo my colitis. Plus I wouldn't put it past him to threaten me physically or verbally in the parking lot. I wonder if I do it if a police officer can escort me to my car?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I wouldn't be surprised. Hey, do we get a prize for that? Just kidding.My boss's lawyer still wants me to file a civil suit against "bat" guy.







What a pain in the butt. My nerves are SO bad because of this as it is. I feel like if I sue him in civil court that he will some how make sure that he gets me one way or another. However, if I do nothing...he will get off and never pay for what he has done. I am a STRONG believer in standing up for yourself. I feel cowardly for not stepping up to the plate. I think if that happened to a friend of mine - I would advise the friend to sue to avoid him doing this to someone else. I will give some serious thought about it over the next day or two. I think I will call the lawyer and ask what would be in store for me. I KNOW I would have to get up on that stand. That would do wonders fo my colitis. Plus I wouldn't put it past him to threaten me physically or verbally in the parking lot. I wonder if I do it if a police officer can escort me to my car?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Let's see. Over the course of 4 days I read this whole post. ( I even posted back in '01). I don't want to be mean, but it's been like a giagumous soap opera!We've seen John nee 754 through a name change, 4 trips to AC, Bermuda , and Mexico. John,. you went to dinner with Mike NoLo. but wouldn't go to the original get together.LL, still looking for that house? How come this thread was never moved to the meeting Place?I am a frequent poster on constipation, Zelnorm, and Pain & Gas. It was fun to go down memory lane, back to 2001 when I was still on Senna.Glad to see things are rolling along with all,Love.Joan(P.S. BUMP!!!!)


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Let's see. Over the course of 4 days I read this whole post. ( I even posted back in '01). I don't want to be mean, but it's been like a giagumous soap opera!We've seen John nee 754 through a name change, 4 trips to AC, Bermuda , and Mexico. John,. you went to dinner with Mike NoLo. but wouldn't go to the original get together.LL, still looking for that house? How come this thread was never moved to the meeting Place?I am a frequent poster on constipation, Zelnorm, and Pain & Gas. It was fun to go down memory lane, back to 2001 when I was still on Senna.Glad to see things are rolling along with all,Love.Joan(P.S. BUMP!!!!)


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

p.s. I've never been there, but Temple Hospital has the only motility study center in the Delaware Valley, according to two GI guys I went to.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

p.s. I've never been there, but Temple Hospital has the only motility study center in the Delaware Valley, according to two GI guys I went to.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

> quote:We've seen John nee 754 through a name change, 4 trips to AC, Bermuda , and Mexico. John,. you went to dinner with Mike NoLo. but wouldn't go to the original get together.


Joan, 1. I've been to AC alot more than 4 trips.2. I *never* went to dinner with Mike NL. I met him at the Airport Hilton back in April 2002. He was in Phila for a physician's conference and we prearranged to meet at a designated time when the both of us were free. We did meet in the lobby and talked for about 90 minutes. Afterwards,we both went back to our respective professions. 3. As for "the original get together", I would have loved to go if it were held in AC on a Sunday afternoon while wifey was gambling. Unfortunately,she won't fancy me associating with female IBSers. What more can I say?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

> quote:We've seen John nee 754 through a name change, 4 trips to AC, Bermuda , and Mexico. John,. you went to dinner with Mike NoLo. but wouldn't go to the original get together.


Joan, 1. I've been to AC alot more than 4 trips.2. I *never* went to dinner with Mike NL. I met him at the Airport Hilton back in April 2002. He was in Phila for a physician's conference and we prearranged to meet at a designated time when the both of us were free. We did meet in the lobby and talked for about 90 minutes. Afterwards,we both went back to our respective professions. 3. As for "the original get together", I would have loved to go if it were held in AC on a Sunday afternoon while wifey was gambling. Unfortunately,she won't fancy me associating with female IBSers. What more can I say?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, John, if we ever do hold a get-together, bring wifey -- I'm sure we'd all love to meet her -- you get to feel like you "know" the spouses, kids, parents and ex-boyfriends on here







LL - I'd be just like you I think. I believe in standing up for myself AND I'd be scared. And, yes, I'm sure you can be escorted to your car -- just ask. Best of luck with this.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey, John, if we ever do hold a get-together, bring wifey -- I'm sure we'd all love to meet her -- you get to feel like you "know" the spouses, kids, parents and ex-boyfriends on here







LL - I'd be just like you I think. I believe in standing up for myself AND I'd be scared. And, yes, I'm sure you can be escorted to your car -- just ask. Best of luck with this.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The Soap Opera continues...LOLOOhhhhh, speaking of ex's!!!!! I bumped into John's (my ex's) brother on South St. on Friday! He hugged me REALLY long and really hard...twice. I almost got the feeling of "I'm sorry my brother broke up with you like he did, your a great girl and didn't deserve that" type of feeling. It was a really nice feeling that his brother cares about me. We asked how we both were. I said I was great. (Ok, I lied). I asked how John and his baby was. Talk about difficult, but I do care about the guy (unfortunately to my disgust) and thought it would be right if I asked. His brother told me he was coping with his legs still. If you remember the car accident I mentioned last year. He told me his ankle and leg bone fused together. That he couldn't move his ankle. He told me that his mother loves the baby and watchs her almost everyday. I can't picture John not able to be active. I can picture him handing off the baby as soon as he got the chance though. I wonder if he is happy at all or just coping with life in general? Either way I'm sure he is happy that he won Melanie the "Fishtown" prize. I have decided that I am not interested in the "new" guy. He is really nice, but puts LITTLE effort into seeing me, etc. Effortless is not what I am looking for in a man. I had one of those last year (Dave). When the right one comes along I'll know. I agree with Shadow. Let Wifey come! We like her too and want to meet her also. She doesn't have to have bad bowels to join our "Fast and Loose Club".


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The Soap Opera continues...LOLOOhhhhh, speaking of ex's!!!!! I bumped into John's (my ex's) brother on South St. on Friday! He hugged me REALLY long and really hard...twice. I almost got the feeling of "I'm sorry my brother broke up with you like he did, your a great girl and didn't deserve that" type of feeling. It was a really nice feeling that his brother cares about me. We asked how we both were. I said I was great. (Ok, I lied). I asked how John and his baby was. Talk about difficult, but I do care about the guy (unfortunately to my disgust) and thought it would be right if I asked. His brother told me he was coping with his legs still. If you remember the car accident I mentioned last year. He told me his ankle and leg bone fused together. That he couldn't move his ankle. He told me that his mother loves the baby and watchs her almost everyday. I can't picture John not able to be active. I can picture him handing off the baby as soon as he got the chance though. I wonder if he is happy at all or just coping with life in general? Either way I'm sure he is happy that he won Melanie the "Fishtown" prize. I have decided that I am not interested in the "new" guy. He is really nice, but puts LITTLE effort into seeing me, etc. Effortless is not what I am looking for in a man. I had one of those last year (Dave). When the right one comes along I'll know. I agree with Shadow. Let Wifey come! We like her too and want to meet her also. She doesn't have to have bad bowels to join our "Fast and Loose Club".


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Joan, feel free to add anything here. We could always use another story line here.







If I knew how long this post would have lasted I would have put it on the meeting place...then again I don't know if it is juicy enough content for the Meeting Place.







You are right though...celebrations, graduations, love, heartache, life threatening illnesses, crazy experiences, ups and downs, tears and smiles, but the main thing is...we are still here. I don't believe it! Way to go guys!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Joan, feel free to add anything here. We could always use another story line here.







If I knew how long this post would have lasted I would have put it on the meeting place...then again I don't know if it is juicy enough content for the Meeting Place.







You are right though...celebrations, graduations, love, heartache, life threatening illnesses, crazy experiences, ups and downs, tears and smiles, but the main thing is...we are still here. I don't believe it! Way to go guys!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Ignore my tagline, nothing greatly helps me.Let's see, since this thread started I've been on:1. PerDiem with Senna2. Two Citrucel3. Four Citrucel4. Milk of Magnesia5. Multiple Supposotories6. Miralax7. 6 mg Zelnorm bid8. 6 mg Zelnorm 1x day9. 2 mg Zelnorm 2x day10. 2 mg Zelnorm 1X day11. Combo of Zelnorm, Miralax, Citrucel and Prune Juice.12. Lost 10 pounds from pain13. Gained 10 pounds from Zyprexa for nerves14. Went through February - June 2002 not sleeping more than 5 hours.15. Trying to get mom to sell house and build on to ours16. Was told pain was all in my head (gastro buy) and see a therapist (I Do)I have a wonderful 10 year old, summer near Cape May (Yes, I'm lucky), a supportive spouse and a great mom.That's my soap opera for todayJohn nee 754, sorry about the errors, I pm'd you last year about people at St. Barnabas.XXXOOOJoan who REALLY lives in Philadelphia, not some stinkin' suburb LOL


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Ignore my tagline, nothing greatly helps me.Let's see, since this thread started I've been on:1. PerDiem with Senna2. Two Citrucel3. Four Citrucel4. Milk of Magnesia5. Multiple Supposotories6. Miralax7. 6 mg Zelnorm bid8. 6 mg Zelnorm 1x day9. 2 mg Zelnorm 2x day10. 2 mg Zelnorm 1X day11. Combo of Zelnorm, Miralax, Citrucel and Prune Juice.12. Lost 10 pounds from pain13. Gained 10 pounds from Zyprexa for nerves14. Went through February - June 2002 not sleeping more than 5 hours.15. Trying to get mom to sell house and build on to ours16. Was told pain was all in my head (gastro buy) and see a therapist (I Do)I have a wonderful 10 year old, summer near Cape May (Yes, I'm lucky), a supportive spouse and a great mom.That's my soap opera for todayJohn nee 754, sorry about the errors, I pm'd you last year about people at St. Barnabas.XXXOOOJoan who REALLY lives in Philadelphia, not some stinkin' suburb LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Wow, Joan, you really are C! I thought my grandmom won the award for Constipation Queen, but I will pass down the crown to you. Have you ever tried Zoloft? I don't know if that would work well for you or not. It is a 5ht4 antagonist. Has a D side effect, which would probably balance you out. Miralax didn't work?! Wow. My grandmother says black licorice really helps. She thinks it works like prunes.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Wow, Joan, you really are C! I thought my grandmom won the award for Constipation Queen, but I will pass down the crown to you. Have you ever tried Zoloft? I don't know if that would work well for you or not. It is a 5ht4 antagonist. Has a D side effect, which would probably balance you out. Miralax didn't work?! Wow. My grandmother says black licorice really helps. She thinks it works like prunes.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I ALWAYS go, every day. I just have terrible pro blems with incomplete evacuation.For 4 months, that was licked and I was down to only 1 supp a day. Now I'm back to 6 in the morning & 2 after work.I know this is abuse of body and I'm hoping when this school year ends, I'll be able to even things out. (I'm a teacher.) Thanks for the thoughts,XXXOOOJOan


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I ALWAYS go, every day. I just have terrible pro blems with incomplete evacuation.For 4 months, that was licked and I was down to only 1 supp a day. Now I'm back to 6 in the morning & 2 after work.I know this is abuse of body and I'm hoping when this school year ends, I'll be able to even things out. (I'm a teacher.) Thanks for the thoughts,XXXOOOJOan


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, it's Saturday morning and I have already opened up another can of problems last night. First mistake...drinking apple martinis on a completly empty stomach. Remember I said I met 2 guys that were best friends at the car show/concert last month. I thought the one guy liked me (Dave) BUT I was very attracted to his friend (Kyle). I wasn't going to pursue anything because of their friendship and the fact that I am dating phobic. Plus these are the same active guys I spoke of before that ski etc. Not to mention Kyle just started dating a girl 3 weeks ago and I didn't know if he was really into her or if he was just lightly dating her.Last night, I started to flirt a bit with Kyle or vice versa. Last night was a bit hazy. A martini or two later we started openly talking about it! I told him that he shouldn't date me due to the facts above. Plus I REALLY think Dave is a great guy and I don't want him to think I was hanging out with him to get closer Kyle. Plus I don't like to cause waves in close friendships. He told me that Dave already knew that we were both attracted to one another. Which was shocking to me. Plus they have a pact that if a girl likes one guy and not the other to go for it. I just think that Kyle would be happy with a more adventurous girl. Plus it is VERY scary to risk two friendships for this only to not work out...which I think it won't. He left it as "We'll talk about this during the week. I'll call you." Yikes! Now I will feel strange speaking to either of them. I feel bad, but yet relieved at the same time...and scared. Plus I hope that Dave will still treat me the same. I don't want to lose him as a friend. I really tried hard not to instigate anything with Kyle. I just don't know if I did the right thing or not? He says sometimes you have to take the risk.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, it's Saturday morning and I have already opened up another can of problems last night. First mistake...drinking apple martinis on a completly empty stomach. Remember I said I met 2 guys that were best friends at the car show/concert last month. I thought the one guy liked me (Dave) BUT I was very attracted to his friend (Kyle). I wasn't going to pursue anything because of their friendship and the fact that I am dating phobic. Plus these are the same active guys I spoke of before that ski etc. Not to mention Kyle just started dating a girl 3 weeks ago and I didn't know if he was really into her or if he was just lightly dating her.Last night, I started to flirt a bit with Kyle or vice versa. Last night was a bit hazy. A martini or two later we started openly talking about it! I told him that he shouldn't date me due to the facts above. Plus I REALLY think Dave is a great guy and I don't want him to think I was hanging out with him to get closer Kyle. Plus I don't like to cause waves in close friendships. He told me that Dave already knew that we were both attracted to one another. Which was shocking to me. Plus they have a pact that if a girl likes one guy and not the other to go for it. I just think that Kyle would be happy with a more adventurous girl. Plus it is VERY scary to risk two friendships for this only to not work out...which I think it won't. He left it as "We'll talk about this during the week. I'll call you." Yikes! Now I will feel strange speaking to either of them. I feel bad, but yet relieved at the same time...and scared. Plus I hope that Dave will still treat me the same. I don't want to lose him as a friend. I really tried hard not to instigate anything with Kyle. I just don't know if I did the right thing or not? He says sometimes you have to take the risk.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I'll say two things - don't know if they are contradictory in your case or not:Sometimes you do have to take a risk.Go with your (figurative) gut.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I'll say two things - don't know if they are contradictory in your case or not:Sometimes you do have to take a risk.Go with your (figurative) gut.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, you are right. What do I really have to lose? I think I am realizing the effects that John had on me. I look for warning signs like crazy. I don't know if that is a good thing or bad thing? I guess I'll find out.I have the feeling (or maybe I am just preparing myself, not sure which one) that Kyle won't even call. Or will call and tell me he decided to stick with the girl he's dating. Either way is fine with me. I am not going to take this seriously or to heart. What ever will be will be....Strangly enough I bumped into my old best friend who went nuts last year. It was strange since last time we spoke she wished almost everything, but death on me. I wished her well anyway. I think the closure was good for the both of us.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, you are right. What do I really have to lose? I think I am realizing the effects that John had on me. I look for warning signs like crazy. I don't know if that is a good thing or bad thing? I guess I'll find out.I have the feeling (or maybe I am just preparing myself, not sure which one) that Kyle won't even call. Or will call and tell me he decided to stick with the girl he's dating. Either way is fine with me. I am not going to take this seriously or to heart. What ever will be will be....Strangly enough I bumped into my old best friend who went nuts last year. It was strange since last time we spoke she wished almost everything, but death on me. I wished her well anyway. I think the closure was good for the both of us.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I better change my name. I might get mistaken here. Just call me "Late for dinner."


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I better change my name. I might get mistaken here. Just call me "Late for dinner."


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

bump for the 800's


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

bump for the 800's


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, we all know I don't mean you.







Oh, Joan may not know...my ex-boyfriend is John. But not the married one on this BB.







I feel retarded. I am actually looking forward to my phone ringing. That is bad. REALLY bad. I don't think the call from Kyle will come. Plus I really don't look forward to calling Dave. (We talk every week) and I'm sure that I will be the one calling this week due to the Kyle factor. Argh. I am going to feel so weird. I really think Dave is cool as heck and I will put in the effort, but I dread picking up that phone.







Why, oh why...must they be roommates?! Can't I ever get a stinking break?!Ohhhh, I have a house question...how much are sewer taxes monthly for a house? How much is home owners insurance monthly? How much is your average electric and gas bill? I found a house I loved for $185,000. I don't want to get in over my head and I'm trying to think if I can afford that comfortably or not. I get the feeling this house thing will have to wait a few years, but I'm hoping it won't. I can do it if I didn't save too much money every month. I can't do that though. I am a saver...I admit it.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

John, we all know I don't mean you.







Oh, Joan may not know...my ex-boyfriend is John. But not the married one on this BB.







I feel retarded. I am actually looking forward to my phone ringing. That is bad. REALLY bad. I don't think the call from Kyle will come. Plus I really don't look forward to calling Dave. (We talk every week) and I'm sure that I will be the one calling this week due to the Kyle factor. Argh. I am going to feel so weird. I really think Dave is cool as heck and I will put in the effort, but I dread picking up that phone.







Why, oh why...must they be roommates?! Can't I ever get a stinking break?!Ohhhh, I have a house question...how much are sewer taxes monthly for a house? How much is home owners insurance monthly? How much is your average electric and gas bill? I found a house I loved for $185,000. I don't want to get in over my head and I'm trying to think if I can afford that comfortably or not. I get the feeling this house thing will have to wait a few years, but I'm hoping it won't. I can do it if I didn't save too much money every month. I can't do that though. I am a saver...I admit it.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Interest rates are great still, I think, LL. The question seems to be how much of a loan are you going to carry and what is your salary (not asking! just telling you factors to consider). My water and sewer is $90+ a quarter, but I don't know if that is typical. Homeowners insurance will vary -- see if the place that insures your car will give you a break on the house -- some do.Good luck. It's a big (and scary) step. I was about your age when I bought my first house.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Interest rates are great still, I think, LL. The question seems to be how much of a loan are you going to carry and what is your salary (not asking! just telling you factors to consider). My water and sewer is $90+ a quarter, but I don't know if that is typical. Homeowners insurance will vary -- see if the place that insures your car will give you a break on the house -- some do.Good luck. It's a big (and scary) step. I was about your age when I bought my first house.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Even with a big down payment, low interest rates, etc. Yesterday I sat down a made a list of all of the bills I pay and will have to pay for if I got a house. I could only afford something around $135,000. I think I will be stuck saving for the next few years.








I don't even have any debt!Today I am starting to get pretty depressed. After the talk Kyle and I had on Friday you would think the guy would have called. NOPE! I know give it until Thursday (I'm being premature)... I'm telling you I stick my toe a little bit in the water and it gets bitten off by a piranah! "Oh, Tracy I really like you, I think we should date, I'm sick and why do you think I'm here...to see you". Oh, blah. I have been fooled once again. I think singleness and the bachlorette life has decided it would miss me way too much to give me one stinkin' chance.I know already what you will say AND you are right...that just means it wasn't meant to be. Problem is I hope Dave will understand and still be friends with me and not turn his back on me. Which I myself will reply...then he wasn't a friend anyway if he does.







Why can't men say what they mean and mean what they say?! Is it that hard!? If you say I will call you during the week and we'll talk about it. Well, do it. Is it really that hard?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Even with a big down payment, low interest rates, etc. Yesterday I sat down a made a list of all of the bills I pay and will have to pay for if I got a house. I could only afford something around $135,000. I think I will be stuck saving for the next few years.







I don't even have any debt!Today I am starting to get pretty depressed. After the talk Kyle and I had on Friday you would think the guy would have called. NOPE! I know give it until Thursday (I'm being premature)... I'm telling you I stick my toe a little bit in the water and it gets bitten off by a piranah! "Oh, Tracy I really like you, I think we should date, I'm sick and why do you think I'm here...to see you". Oh, blah. I have been fooled once again. I think singleness and the bachlorette life has decided it would miss me way too much to give me one stinkin' chance.I know already what you will say AND you are right...that just means it wasn't meant to be. Problem is I hope Dave will understand and still be friends with me and not turn his back on me. Which I myself will reply...then he wasn't a friend anyway if he does.







Why can't men say what they mean and mean what they say?! Is it that hard!? If you say I will call you during the week and we'll talk about it. Well, do it. Is it really that hard?


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Hey guys - haven't been on lately. I just got back from Chicago. My best friend got married and I stayed to visit my family. Thanks for the doctors names - I am going to look into now that I am back. I have been going to Jeff. doctors - they are okay but wondering if there is more out there. I had heard good things about HUP but I think am going to go with the NJ doctors instead. I really haven't been able to eat much since the colonoscopy - I also have gastroparitis but meds seem to be helping that. In addition also have large bowel and rectal prolapse that caused multiple ulcers - I think the combination of everything got me off track. I did see a really good nutrietionist/dietician - she started me on supplements that really seem to be helping and I am slowly trying foods to figure out what is working, but am definetly feeling a little better. I seem to have a mix of C/D - I guess patience is the keyTake care


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Hey guys - haven't been on lately. I just got back from Chicago. My best friend got married and I stayed to visit my family. Thanks for the doctors names - I am going to look into now that I am back. I have been going to Jeff. doctors - they are okay but wondering if there is more out there. I had heard good things about HUP but I think am going to go with the NJ doctors instead. I really haven't been able to eat much since the colonoscopy - I also have gastroparitis but meds seem to be helping that. In addition also have large bowel and rectal prolapse that caused multiple ulcers - I think the combination of everything got me off track. I did see a really good nutrietionist/dietician - she started me on supplements that really seem to be helping and I am slowly trying foods to figure out what is working, but am definetly feeling a little better. I seem to have a mix of C/D - I guess patience is the keyTake care


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Amy, please let us know what happens with the GI. Tomorrow I am going for multiple blood tests for malabsorption (liver) testing. I won't know anything for a bit. Dr. Mushnick will be thriled that I finally had them redone.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Amy, please let us know what happens with the GI. Tomorrow I am going for multiple blood tests for malabsorption (liver) testing. I won't know anything for a bit. Dr. Mushnick will be thriled that I finally had them redone.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have had such a terrible day. This may be a little long, but I need to vent or I will cry more than I already have today.First off, my mother was hit by a car. She is ok, but sore. She was on her bike and a girl on her cell phone plowed into her while she was stopped at a corner. She wasn't even biking. My poor mom.Second, I called Dave to apologize for my drunkeness and to make sure everything was ok. I was truly hoping Kyle would not be there. Dave was really distant to me and said here's Kyle. So, Kyle was telling ME that I was hanging all over him (not) and his girlfriend's friend was there. He was saying this in front of Dave too! He basically blamed the whole situation on me! Yet still told me he really liked me and wanted to try dating me if the Megan thing didn't work out.







The guy stuck my head in a noose to save his own butt from Dave and Megan! I told Kyle that night that I was attracted to him and that I thought he SHOULDN'T date me. Yet I get the backlash?!Now Dave is completely upset, because he liked me and I threw myself at his friend!? Ok, Dave has flirted with me in the past, but the man never asked me out on the weekends! He didn't return my phone calls for 1 week before, and he has never actually TOLD me he liked me. I thought he did sometimes, and sometimes not. Plus Kyle told me on Friday that "Dave knew" we liked each other. What the bloody heck? I feel like I am being set up! Dave will NEVER believe me over Kyle! Plus if Dave liked me so much why is his friend always saying stuff to me? Come on now talk about confusion!At this point I don't care about Kyle, but I would like to salvage my friendship with Dave because I really care about him. I talked to him after Kyle. I told him I really wanted to speak to him about this whole mess. He said he'll call me back late tonight or tomorrow. I really hope he does.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have had such a terrible day. This may be a little long, but I need to vent or I will cry more than I already have today.First off, my mother was hit by a car. She is ok, but sore. She was on her bike and a girl on her cell phone plowed into her while she was stopped at a corner. She wasn't even biking. My poor mom.Second, I called Dave to apologize for my drunkeness and to make sure everything was ok. I was truly hoping Kyle would not be there. Dave was really distant to me and said here's Kyle. So, Kyle was telling ME that I was hanging all over him (not) and his girlfriend's friend was there. He was saying this in front of Dave too! He basically blamed the whole situation on me! Yet still told me he really liked me and wanted to try dating me if the Megan thing didn't work out.







The guy stuck my head in a noose to save his own butt from Dave and Megan! I told Kyle that night that I was attracted to him and that I thought he SHOULDN'T date me. Yet I get the backlash?!Now Dave is completely upset, because he liked me and I threw myself at his friend!? Ok, Dave has flirted with me in the past, but the man never asked me out on the weekends! He didn't return my phone calls for 1 week before, and he has never actually TOLD me he liked me. I thought he did sometimes, and sometimes not. Plus Kyle told me on Friday that "Dave knew" we liked each other. What the bloody heck? I feel like I am being set up! Dave will NEVER believe me over Kyle! Plus if Dave liked me so much why is his friend always saying stuff to me? Come on now talk about confusion!At this point I don't care about Kyle, but I would like to salvage my friendship with Dave because I really care about him. I talked to him after Kyle. I told him I really wanted to speak to him about this whole mess. He said he'll call me back late tonight or tomorrow. I really hope he does.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

*sigh* bump.How about more of MY soap opera? I teach computers in an "urban" (we all know what that really means) school with NO PRINTER!!!!!!Nothing to grade, I gotta walk around and look at their screens. Plus, they can't save right, so students steal each other's work.Because of my IBS, told my little girl she can NEVER have a sleepover.Am in therapy for "nerves" which only irritates the constipation.Get so depressed go to bed at 6:30 and sleep til 5 the next morning.Am paralyzied at the thought of helping mom pack.Why does Miralax work like a dream one day and not work at all the next?And, why do I have to have colon pains all the time?My turn to vent,Joan


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

*sigh* bump.How about more of MY soap opera? I teach computers in an "urban" (we all know what that really means) school with NO PRINTER!!!!!!Nothing to grade, I gotta walk around and look at their screens. Plus, they can't save right, so students steal each other's work.Because of my IBS, told my little girl she can NEVER have a sleepover.Am in therapy for "nerves" which only irritates the constipation.Get so depressed go to bed at 6:30 and sleep til 5 the next morning.Am paralyzied at the thought of helping mom pack.Why does Miralax work like a dream one day and not work at all the next?And, why do I have to have colon pains all the time?My turn to vent,Joan


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL, Sorry to hear about your mom. I'm glad she's ok. As for your luck with men...I can't understand how anyone like yourself can be so unfortunate?? Does a storm cloud hover over your head everywhere you go? I hate to say this,but I think you need to re-evaluate yourself. Start all over again and make new reliable friends. You've been obviously hanging around with the wrong crowds. It's MHO. I've seen heavyset and less attractive girls holding hands with their loved ones. There's no excuse for you not being in that situation too.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

LL, Sorry to hear about your mom. I'm glad she's ok. As for your luck with men...I can't understand how anyone like yourself can be so unfortunate?? Does a storm cloud hover over your head everywhere you go? I hate to say this,but I think you need to re-evaluate yourself. Start all over again and make new reliable friends. You've been obviously hanging around with the wrong crowds. It's MHO. I've seen heavyset and less attractive girls holding hands with their loved ones. There's no excuse for you not being in that situation too.


----------



## mollypooh (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi LL, long time no hear...so sorry about your mom. Glad she is ok. Sorry to hear about your love life problems too. I think John is right about moving on to different friends. You are a great gal and these guys you mentioned seem to be playing games maybe...just sounds weird. Let me know if you want to get together again soon. I wish you luck w/ your relationships. You go girl!Take care,Mollypooh


----------



## mollypooh (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi LL, long time no hear...so sorry about your mom. Glad she is ok. Sorry to hear about your love life problems too. I think John is right about moving on to different friends. You are a great gal and these guys you mentioned seem to be playing games maybe...just sounds weird. Let me know if you want to get together again soon. I wish you luck w/ your relationships. You go girl!Take care,Mollypooh


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Molly Poo! Hi! How are you? We'll will have to get together again soon. Terri and I were just emailing each other about getting together again. She is doing some stuff with the new house, but is almost done with the settlement etc.On Saturday, I met with Dave. He basically told me he was pissed at me for how I, yes, I treated Kyle's girlfriend that I never met. I went off on that one. Yet he admits it was both of our faults. Plus he claims he saw me do "something" (that is too stupid to mention) happen. Which of course didn't happen. Yet when he asked Kyle. Kyle confirmed this "thing" I didn't do as affirmative. He also told me that he thought I used him to get to Kyle (retarded). And that he didn't want his friend to make a mistake by leaving or jeopardizing his dating thingy with the other girl for me. He likes the other girl and thinks she's great for Kyle. I suddenly felt as if I were in 8th grade. So, I said my peace. Dave wants to forget it all and start over. Basically I am filtering myself out from these two. I don't need anyone bearing false witness against me. I have had enough stress and I have only known them for 4 weeks. I will now take my black cloud and move on. In the past this would have really upset me and bothered me. Now I could really care less. I am too good of a person and will filter out the nonsense as it comes. You guys have been REALLY helpful. Not to mention completely right. Things can only get better from here. I have to remember that. Stupid stuff like this will only make me stronger. "Science may have found a cure for most evils, but it has found no remedy for the worst of them all - the apathy of human beings" Helen Keller


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Molly Poo! Hi! How are you? We'll will have to get together again soon. Terri and I were just emailing each other about getting together again. She is doing some stuff with the new house, but is almost done with the settlement etc.On Saturday, I met with Dave. He basically told me he was pissed at me for how I, yes, I treated Kyle's girlfriend that I never met. I went off on that one. Yet he admits it was both of our faults. Plus he claims he saw me do "something" (that is too stupid to mention) happen. Which of course didn't happen. Yet when he asked Kyle. Kyle confirmed this "thing" I didn't do as affirmative. He also told me that he thought I used him to get to Kyle (retarded). And that he didn't want his friend to make a mistake by leaving or jeopardizing his dating thingy with the other girl for me. He likes the other girl and thinks she's great for Kyle. I suddenly felt as if I were in 8th grade. So, I said my peace. Dave wants to forget it all and start over. Basically I am filtering myself out from these two. I don't need anyone bearing false witness against me. I have had enough stress and I have only known them for 4 weeks. I will now take my black cloud and move on. In the past this would have really upset me and bothered me. Now I could really care less. I am too good of a person and will filter out the nonsense as it comes. You guys have been REALLY helpful. Not to mention completely right. Things can only get better from here. I have to remember that. Stupid stuff like this will only make me stronger. "Science may have found a cure for most evils, but it has found no remedy for the worst of them all - the apathy of human beings" Helen Keller


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

The Jersey/Philly gang doesn't sound happy -- all this and Diamond Diner closed, too.LL, glad to hear your mom is OK . Did the police file charges against Miss Cell Phone. Hey, let us know where the next Jersey meeting is, OK?Joan, there are groups that help provide computer technology. If you'd like I can look into it for you.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

The Jersey/Philly gang doesn't sound happy -- all this and Diamond Diner closed, too.LL, glad to hear your mom is OK . Did the police file charges against Miss Cell Phone. Hey, let us know where the next Jersey meeting is, OK?Joan, there are groups that help provide computer technology. If you'd like I can look into it for you.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The Diamond Diner closed? The one on Route 70? My mom's next door neighbor owns that. I was wondering why he has been home a lot lately. I think he owned one in Clementon too. I'm not sure.The police did come and fill out a report. My Mom says she is a nice girl who used bad judgment. She came over the other day with flowers. She is only 23. My Mom is limping a little, but otherwise ok. She says the girl REALLY felt bad and couldn't stop crying. I'll let you guys know when the next get together is. I would love to meet the rest of you. I wonder how Imagica is doing. Has anyone heard from her recently?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The Diamond Diner closed? The one on Route 70? My mom's next door neighbor owns that. I was wondering why he has been home a lot lately. I think he owned one in Clementon too. I'm not sure.The police did come and fill out a report. My Mom says she is a nice girl who used bad judgment. She came over the other day with flowers. She is only 23. My Mom is limping a little, but otherwise ok. She says the girl REALLY felt bad and couldn't stop crying. I'll let you guys know when the next get together is. I would love to meet the rest of you. I wonder how Imagica is doing. Has anyone heard from her recently?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Shadow, that would be great, 'thou major urban district doesn't seem to bend to any help.LL, sorry things have ups and downs for you.Thanks for the replies. May go back on Zelnorm this weekend.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Shadow, that would be great, 'thou major urban district doesn't seem to bend to any help.LL, sorry things have ups and downs for you.Thanks for the replies. May go back on Zelnorm this weekend.


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Hey all,Love to keep reading on this site. I made an appointment with Dr. Mushnick for July - first opening. Also, found out that all my ulcers are finally healed - things are getting better!Any plans of getting together - you have all helped. Thanks!


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Hey all,Love to keep reading on this site. I made an appointment with Dr. Mushnick for July - first opening. Also, found out that all my ulcers are finally healed - things are getting better!Any plans of getting together - you have all helped. Thanks!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

That's great, Amy.Joan, give me some time -- right now I'm not in touch with the guy who would know. Should be down the line.OK - how about a get-together. I propose either LL's neck of the woods - Cherry Hill, which is pretty central to Trenton to Philly to Salem/Cumberland counties -- or AC. Any thoughts?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

That's great, Amy.Joan, give me some time -- right now I'm not in touch with the guy who would know. Should be down the line.OK - how about a get-together. I propose either LL's neck of the woods - Cherry Hill, which is pretty central to Trenton to Philly to Salem/Cumberland counties -- or AC. Any thoughts?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello everyone! I see the saga continues still......Hi Amy nice to meet you.I've been very distracted lately still am for that matter. Lots of things have been going and I'm not much in the mood to talk about them right now. My health is pretty much where I was the last time I was on. Still waiting on hearing from the insurance company about the Lupron shots..........Hope everyone is good and your enjoying the sun again.Take care


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello everyone! I see the saga continues still......Hi Amy nice to meet you.I've been very distracted lately still am for that matter. Lots of things have been going and I'm not much in the mood to talk about them right now. My health is pretty much where I was the last time I was on. Still waiting on hearing from the insurance company about the Lupron shots..........Hope everyone is good and your enjoying the sun again.Take care


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imagica, I'm sorry to hear things aren't going well. I was hoping that you were doing much better. Thanks for letting us know. We miss ya around here.







Amy, when is your Dr. Mushnick appointment? I love that guy! I still have to get my blood work done for malabsorption. Last time I went to have it done at the lab there were abuot 300 people aiting. So, I walked out. Mushnick woud kil me if he knew it still wasn't done. I will go at the crack of dawn and do it soon.I think a get together would be great. Maybe we can all meet at Ponzio's or something (easy access from the bridge). Where ever - I'm in.







I'm fine with Philly or AC too, but I think that may be difficult for some people. We should probably keep it simple.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imagica, I'm sorry to hear things aren't going well. I was hoping that you were doing much better. Thanks for letting us know. We miss ya around here.







Amy, when is your Dr. Mushnick appointment? I love that guy! I still have to get my blood work done for malabsorption. Last time I went to have it done at the lab there were abuot 300 people aiting. So, I walked out. Mushnick woud kil me if he knew it still wasn't done. I will go at the crack of dawn and do it soon.I think a get together would be great. Maybe we can all meet at Ponzio's or something (easy access from the bridge). Where ever - I'm in.







I'm fine with Philly or AC too, but I think that may be difficult for some people. We should probably keep it simple.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm good with Ponzio's LL. But is there anything we could do besides go eat or in addition to eating? Too many IBSers in one restaurant could force the place to close


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm good with Ponzio's LL. But is there anything we could do besides go eat or in addition to eating? Too many IBSers in one restaurant could force the place to close


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hum, I thought of this before. We could meet at a non-restaurant place, but that would cut down the number of restrooms.







I think Ponzios has about 10 stalls. One for each of us. LOL! I'm open to any suggestion though. I would say we could meet at my apartment instead, but I only have 1 bathroom and it's right off the living room. It wouldn't bother me, but I think some other bathroom phobic people would die.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hum, I thought of this before. We could meet at a non-restaurant place, but that would cut down the number of restrooms.







I think Ponzios has about 10 stalls. One for each of us. LOL! I'm open to any suggestion though. I would say we could meet at my apartment instead, but I only have 1 bathroom and it's right off the living room. It wouldn't bother me, but I think some other bathroom phobic people would die.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hmm, I'm of the philosophy of, assuming there is a facility, "ya gotta go, ya gotta go," but one bathroom and 10 IBSers would send me into a panic. So, how about that Ponzio's?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hmm, I'm of the philosophy of, assuming there is a facility, "ya gotta go, ya gotta go," but one bathroom and 10 IBSers would send me into a panic. So, how about that Ponzio's?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, would anyone else be up for meeting at Ponzios in Cherry Hill? I'll let you guys take over from here. Each time I try to do this it doesn't work out. Days I am busy are: 6/15, 6/21, 6/22, 7/20. All other dates seem to be fine.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, would anyone else be up for meeting at Ponzios in Cherry Hill? I'll let you guys take over from here. Each time I try to do this it doesn't work out. Days I am busy are: 6/15, 6/21, 6/22, 7/20. All other dates seem to be fine.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where are you Jersey/Philly peeps?Hey - I went to Ocean City last Thursday into Friday and had a great time. Anyone been to the shore lately?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where are you Jersey/Philly peeps?Hey - I went to Ocean City last Thursday into Friday and had a great time. Anyone been to the shore lately?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, I'm glad to hear you had a great time in OC. Was the weather ok down there?I have been busy and sleepy. I also have a DATE tomorrow at 8pm. Yup, 1 1/2 years later...I'm going on one.







With whom you may ask? Well, I went out on Sunday night. I saw this guy that I know and see here and there (who also works part time at the bar I go to). We hung out for a bit. I drove him home. He asked me to come in. We sat and talked for a while. Then he told me he had a crush on me for 6 YEARS! He said he was too shy to tell me, but all of his friends knew. He was surprised that I never knew. I was SHOCKED, I would have never guessed! He is not someone who I would have a serious relationship with. Yet I wouldn't mind going on a date or actually dates with him. He is REALLY sweet. Plus I have known him for 6 years now. He is very good looking and extremely considerate. However, he is also in a band that tours, smokes, works two jobs, and is not Mr. Stability (not meaning w/women, jobs, or mentally, meaning life in general). So, I will keep it to "just dating" status. In other words... nothing serious. I'm ready to settle down with someone. I need Mr. Stability more than anything right now. I am honest though and think he is a great guy. I would never want to hurt his feelings or lead him on. I will be very careful with his feelings by being up front about not wanting anything serious. If he's ok with that fine, if not I would understand and hope we could still remain friends. I will wait a few dates before bringing up the subject, because who knows once he gets to know me he may feel the same way.







This is really cute though. Before he walked me to my car. He asked if he could kiss me. I said ok. So, he had this huge grin on his face, ran up stairs, and brushed and gargled. We went to my car. He hugged me and said, "I have been waiting for 6 years to do this". He then gave me a granny peck and smiled! That was SO cute. Who would believe this dyed black hair, lead singer, tattooed guy would be so sweet? I would like to think it was an act, but he has been consistantly sweet for the 6 years I have known him. LOLI'm sure I will keep you updated.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, I'm glad to hear you had a great time in OC. Was the weather ok down there?I have been busy and sleepy. I also have a DATE tomorrow at 8pm. Yup, 1 1/2 years later...I'm going on one.







With whom you may ask? Well, I went out on Sunday night. I saw this guy that I know and see here and there (who also works part time at the bar I go to). We hung out for a bit. I drove him home. He asked me to come in. We sat and talked for a while. Then he told me he had a crush on me for 6 YEARS! He said he was too shy to tell me, but all of his friends knew. He was surprised that I never knew. I was SHOCKED, I would have never guessed! He is not someone who I would have a serious relationship with. Yet I wouldn't mind going on a date or actually dates with him. He is REALLY sweet. Plus I have known him for 6 years now. He is very good looking and extremely considerate. However, he is also in a band that tours, smokes, works two jobs, and is not Mr. Stability (not meaning w/women, jobs, or mentally, meaning life in general). So, I will keep it to "just dating" status. In other words... nothing serious. I'm ready to settle down with someone. I need Mr. Stability more than anything right now. I am honest though and think he is a great guy. I would never want to hurt his feelings or lead him on. I will be very careful with his feelings by being up front about not wanting anything serious. If he's ok with that fine, if not I would understand and hope we could still remain friends. I will wait a few dates before bringing up the subject, because who knows once he gets to know me he may feel the same way.







This is really cute though. Before he walked me to my car. He asked if he could kiss me. I said ok. So, he had this huge grin on his face, ran up stairs, and brushed and gargled. We went to my car. He hugged me and said, "I have been waiting for 6 years to do this". He then gave me a granny peck and smiled! That was SO cute. Who would believe this dyed black hair, lead singer, tattooed guy would be so sweet? I would like to think it was an act, but he has been consistantly sweet for the 6 years I have known him. LOLI'm sure I will keep you updated.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh my gosh, that is so cute, LL. I hope he's nice to you. It's great for the ego to hear about that crush, but I want him to treat you well now that you've said yes to going out with him. Let us know how it goes.BTW, explain the word "date."







(Ha, ha - can you tell it's been a while?)


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh my gosh, that is so cute, LL. I hope he's nice to you. It's great for the ego to hear about that crush, but I want him to treat you well now that you've said yes to going out with him. Let us know how it goes.BTW, explain the word "date."







(Ha, ha - can you tell it's been a while?)


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Last night's date went really well. I had a great time. Except everywhere we went we kept bumping into friends. Even my 1st ex boyfriend from when I was 15 that he knew. We even switched places and went to places that we wouldn't know anyone. It took him 7 hours to work up to holding my hand. I thought that was just too sweet. As for my dating phobia. It was bad before I saw him. I felt sick. I wanted to die. Then I picked him up and he was just as nervous. LOL I quickly got and apple martini and it got a little better. Here is the funniest thing. I told him I had "stomach" problems. (I never tell people what I have). He said not to worry about it, because his ex-girlfriend/friend has really bad problems too. He said she would never tell him what she had exactly and was secretive about it. I was telling him about my pills being taken off the market and re-released etc. He said "Was that two years ago? Are they small and blue?" I told him yes! I asked what hers were called, but he doesn't remember. I really wonder if it was Lotronex! I think it may have to be. Once I get to know her a bit I hope she tells me about what she has. Plus I wonder if she knows they were re-released, if it was Lotronex? If she too is a fellow Lotronex lover that would be a strange coincedence!Shadow, you are too cool and too sweet not to be dating! At least I have an excuse of having HUGE dating phobias, being picky, and not having offers. Go out there and have fun. You deserve it!If I can force myself to do it - you can too.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Last night's date went really well. I had a great time. Except everywhere we went we kept bumping into friends. Even my 1st ex boyfriend from when I was 15 that he knew. We even switched places and went to places that we wouldn't know anyone. It took him 7 hours to work up to holding my hand. I thought that was just too sweet. As for my dating phobia. It was bad before I saw him. I felt sick. I wanted to die. Then I picked him up and he was just as nervous. LOL I quickly got and apple martini and it got a little better. Here is the funniest thing. I told him I had "stomach" problems. (I never tell people what I have). He said not to worry about it, because his ex-girlfriend/friend has really bad problems too. He said she would never tell him what she had exactly and was secretive about it. I was telling him about my pills being taken off the market and re-released etc. He said "Was that two years ago? Are they small and blue?" I told him yes! I asked what hers were called, but he doesn't remember. I really wonder if it was Lotronex! I think it may have to be. Once I get to know her a bit I hope she tells me about what she has. Plus I wonder if she knows they were re-released, if it was Lotronex? If she too is a fellow Lotronex lover that would be a strange coincedence!Shadow, you are too cool and too sweet not to be dating! At least I have an excuse of having HUGE dating phobias, being picky, and not having offers. Go out there and have fun. You deserve it!If I can force myself to do it - you can too.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, I admit it. It is Monday and I have seen my "date" two more times. He has called me everyday. Yesterday, he told me he was going to "miss me" (I am seeing him Wed).







Now I am getting stupid, against my wishes of not to like him. I find myself looking forward to his phone calls and wanting to see him. I'm getting pathetic over here. I need to regroup my brain.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, I admit it. It is Monday and I have seen my "date" two more times. He has called me everyday. Yesterday, he told me he was going to "miss me" (I am seeing him Wed).







Now I am getting stupid, against my wishes of not to like him. I find myself looking forward to his phone calls and wanting to see him. I'm getting pathetic over here. I need to regroup my brain.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey ev1 how's it going?Going good here I started my Lupron injections on Monday. Waiting around for the side affects to take place.







LL, oh go for it have a little fun in your life. Just cause he isn't the one doesn't mean you can't enjoy it while it lasts. If you stop looking for mr. right he'll show up sooner. The good ones always show up when you least expect them too. Yeah Shadow get with it! Get out there and start dating it's more fun then not!  Wow it's so hot thank god for the ocean breeze!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey ev1 how's it going?Going good here I started my Lupron injections on Monday. Waiting around for the side affects to take place.







LL, oh go for it have a little fun in your life. Just cause he isn't the one doesn't mean you can't enjoy it while it lasts. If you stop looking for mr. right he'll show up sooner. The good ones always show up when you least expect them too. Yeah Shadow get with it! Get out there and start dating it's more fun then not!  Wow it's so hot thank god for the ocean breeze!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Well, the side affects have kicked in been having hot flashes







and migraines







and some pretty bad stabbing pains. Heavy sigh........can't wait for this stuff to pass!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Well, the side affects have kicked in been having hot flashes







and migraines







and some pretty bad stabbing pains. Heavy sigh........can't wait for this stuff to pass!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imagica, how long do these side effects last!? At least you are down the shore for it. That must help a little.I never looked for Mr. Right, because he does not exist. Actually I stopped looking for anyone two years ago. I have decided to just have fun dating for now. I forgot how good it feels to be held once in a while. I spent all Friday with Eric (new guy). He took me out to dinner. Then we snuggled almost all weekend (no funny stuff). He thinks I am beautiful (even with no makeup) and that I smell good. LOL I am seeing him again on Wed.So, what is everyone up to on the 4th? Shore bound?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Imagica, how long do these side effects last!? At least you are down the shore for it. That must help a little.I never looked for Mr. Right, because he does not exist. Actually I stopped looking for anyone two years ago. I have decided to just have fun dating for now. I forgot how good it feels to be held once in a while. I spent all Friday with Eric (new guy). He took me out to dinner. Then we snuggled almost all weekend (no funny stuff). He thinks I am beautiful (even with no makeup) and that I smell good. LOL I am seeing him again on Wed.So, what is everyone up to on the 4th? Shore bound?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

PS- Eric's ex-girlfriend did not take Lotronex. I showed him one and he said that hers was round and half the size. Oh well.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

PS- Eric's ex-girlfriend did not take Lotronex. I showed him one and he said that hers was round and half the size. Oh well.


----------



## claddaghprincess (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello all, I am new and I am really happy to see I am not alone. My problem is I knew something was wrong and I went to my Dr. yesterday and he said that I had IBS, but he did not really get into it too much. He told me that he would do blood work to check my liver or something and that he will call me later this week. He did however mention the use of some drugs but told me to wait till he calls. I use imodium advanced now almost everyday and i starve myself during the day till i get home from work and I am safe (so to speak). I came online yesterday and looked into IBS and found a lot of things that I did not know. I dont know if my Dr. is not concerned or just being patient but im getting upset so any advice would be great TY. Also, its so great to see so many pp







l from my area....


----------



## claddaghprincess (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello all, I am new and I am really happy to see I am not alone. My problem is I knew something was wrong and I went to my Dr. yesterday and he said that I had IBS, but he did not really get into it too much. He told me that he would do blood work to check my liver or something and that he will call me later this week. He did however mention the use of some drugs but told me to wait till he calls. I use imodium advanced now almost everyday and i starve myself during the day till i get home from work and I am safe (so to speak). I came online yesterday and looked into IBS and found a lot of things that I did not know. I dont know if my Dr. is not concerned or just being patient but im getting upset so any advice would be great TY. Also, its so great to see so many pp







l from my area....


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Claddagh -- we're neighbors in GloCo I see. There's a lot of good advice elsewhere on this BB -- explore away - you'll find help, I'm sure. And LL and I both like our GI docs, who are in Camden County if you need one.LL, how's it going with Eric?Im - any better?I had an MRI of a mass on my leg yesterday -- please say a prayer or two for me if you would. Back Saturday to get the gallbladder ultrasounded again. Seems to be a yearly thing.Hosting a BBQ and swim party for the Fourth if all stays well. How about you guys?Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Welcome Claddagh -- we're neighbors in GloCo I see. There's a lot of good advice elsewhere on this BB -- explore away - you'll find help, I'm sure. And LL and I both like our GI docs, who are in Camden County if you need one.LL, how's it going with Eric?Im - any better?I had an MRI of a mass on my leg yesterday -- please say a prayer or two for me if you would. Back Saturday to get the gallbladder ultrasounded again. Seems to be a yearly thing.Hosting a BBQ and swim party for the Fourth if all stays well. How about you guys?Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Claddaugh, I am glad your GI is testing your liver. He/she is probably looking to see if you have malabsorption problems. Many GI's overlook this completely. Have you had stool samples done? If so, you must have shown a large amount of fat. Your GI sounds like they are issuing the easier tests first, you should look into getting all the easy ones out of the way:1. Blood for Liver problems2. Celiac Disease blod test3. Stool samples-After that usually comes the colonoscopy and sometimes lower GI.If you take Immodium daily...get a prescription for Loperamide capsules. It is MUCH, MUCH cheaper. Like Shadow says we LOVE our GI's. Mine is Dr. Mushnick in Voorhees (other office in Woodbury). Shadow, I am praying for you. Why has everyones' health been so poor here lately? I feel terrible for you and Imagica. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how your MRI results come out. Everything has been going well with Eric. He has been calling me everyday and I am seeing him tomorrow. I am also seeing him on the 4th for Philly fireworks.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Claddaugh, I am glad your GI is testing your liver. He/she is probably looking to see if you have malabsorption problems. Many GI's overlook this completely. Have you had stool samples done? If so, you must have shown a large amount of fat. Your GI sounds like they are issuing the easier tests first, you should look into getting all the easy ones out of the way:1. Blood for Liver problems2. Celiac Disease blod test3. Stool samples-After that usually comes the colonoscopy and sometimes lower GI.If you take Immodium daily...get a prescription for Loperamide capsules. It is MUCH, MUCH cheaper. Like Shadow says we LOVE our GI's. Mine is Dr. Mushnick in Voorhees (other office in Woodbury). Shadow, I am praying for you. Why has everyones' health been so poor here lately? I feel terrible for you and Imagica. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how your MRI results come out. Everything has been going well with Eric. He has been calling me everyday and I am seeing him tomorrow. I am also seeing him on the 4th for Philly fireworks.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Leg mass is benign -- yippee and Thanks God!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Leg mass is benign -- yippee and Thanks God!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah!!! Shadow, I am so happy to hear that. So, how was everyones 4th? What did you do? I went to Phila. with Eric for dinner and we went to a bar/show to accompany a friend on a first date. She also suffers from dating phobia. It was fun. However, I think the guy was a bit immature for her. It's not my business though. I already put my 2 cents in. The rest of the weekend was great too - I spent time with Randy over my friends house for some BBQ goodies, and went to the pool with my sister today.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah!!! Shadow, I am so happy to hear that. So, how was everyones 4th? What did you do? I went to Phila. with Eric for dinner and we went to a bar/show to accompany a friend on a first date. She also suffers from dating phobia. It was fun. However, I think the guy was a bit immature for her. It's not my business though. I already put my 2 cents in. The rest of the weekend was great too - I spent time with Randy over my friends house for some BBQ goodies, and went to the pool with my sister today.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hosted a BBQ for about 40 on Sunday. Had a nice time, but it wiped me out.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hosted a BBQ for about 40 on Sunday. Had a nice time, but it wiped me out.


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Hey all - sorry I have not been on in a while - I have been a little under the weather. The heat seemed to dehydrate me more than ever before. I went to Dr. Mushnick yesterday - he was great. I gave him all my test results and he told me I was very complicated. He took me off of dycyclomine and wants me to start on Rubinul - any opinions on this drug???? Thanks again for the recommendation of Doctor. How about getting together - any weekend is good for me except this Sunday through July - also any weeknight 6 or afterHope all had a good holiday


----------



## Amy75 (May 5, 2003)

Hey all - sorry I have not been on in a while - I have been a little under the weather. The heat seemed to dehydrate me more than ever before. I went to Dr. Mushnick yesterday - he was great. I gave him all my test results and he told me I was very complicated. He took me off of dycyclomine and wants me to start on Rubinul - any opinions on this drug???? Thanks again for the recommendation of Doctor. How about getting together - any weekend is good for me except this Sunday through July - also any weeknight 6 or afterHope all had a good holiday


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, I'm glad you went to Dr. Mushnick. I think he is great. I tried Rubinol Forte. I think it is a lot like Levbid. Levbid used to work for me, but it seems that all of the anticolongetic drugs do nothing for me now. It may work for you though if you have any luck with antispazz drugs. If it doesn't work, just go back. That's what I did. I am free after 6pm during the weekdays (except Friday). Also, free Sat. (nights) and all day Sunday. That would be great to meet up. Shadow, I don't know how you can BBQ for 40. I can hardly BBQ for one.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, I'm glad you went to Dr. Mushnick. I think he is great. I tried Rubinol Forte. I think it is a lot like Levbid. Levbid used to work for me, but it seems that all of the anticolongetic drugs do nothing for me now. It may work for you though if you have any luck with antispazz drugs. If it doesn't work, just go back. That's what I did. I am free after 6pm during the weekdays (except Friday). Also, free Sat. (nights) and all day Sunday. That would be great to meet up. Shadow, I don't know how you can BBQ for 40. I can hardly BBQ for one.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

It's back...my black cloud has decided not to leave me after all? I don't know what I did in a past life to deserve such #### in this one?







Last night I was held up at gun point with a knife in my back in Philly. I was with Eric. Two pricks (wish I could curse on the BB) decided to mug us. Each little prick had a weapon on us. I asked to get my keys out to get home. That's when I grabbed my ID, keys, and credit cards. So, the little pricks just got $45.00 (no biggie), my wallet...and my faith in the human race.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

It's back...my black cloud has decided not to leave me after all? I don't know what I did in a past life to deserve such #### in this one?







Last night I was held up at gun point with a knife in my back in Philly. I was with Eric. Two pricks (wish I could curse on the BB) decided to mug us. Each little prick had a weapon on us. I asked to get my keys out to get home. That's when I grabbed my ID, keys, and credit cards. So, the little pricks just got $45.00 (no biggie), my wallet...and my faith in the human race.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh, LL, I"m so sorry to hear that. You must have been so scared. Good thinking to grab your stuff though (well, good thinking because it turned out OK). Where were you in the city? How are you now?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh, LL, I"m so sorry to hear that. You must have been so scared. Good thinking to grab your stuff though (well, good thinking because it turned out OK). Where were you in the city? How are you now?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Heading "down the shore" on Saturday, hopefully for a week. See ya all when I return.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Heading "down the shore" on Saturday, hopefully for a week. See ya all when I return.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If Eric didn't buy tickets a few weeks ago for his friends blues band show thingy. I would be following right behind you. Waves, ocean, peace and quite...ohhhh, you lucky gal!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If Eric didn't buy tickets a few weeks ago for his friends blues band show thingy. I would be following right behind you. Waves, ocean, peace and quite...ohhhh, you lucky gal!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The blues thingy was quite nice after all. I went to Margate today for a family thing. It was nice. On Friday, I am going to AC w/ Eric. Has anyone been to the Borgata yet? If so, is it nice and what is it like???


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The blues thingy was quite nice after all. I went to Margate today for a family thing. It was nice. On Friday, I am going to AC w/ Eric. Has anyone been to the Borgata yet? If so, is it nice and what is it like???


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, tomorrow I'm off to AC. I am thinking about checking out the Borgata. It sounds like the Bellagio of AC. LOLSpeaking of the Bellagio. I know it is a little soon, but you only live once. At the end of Aug. I am going to Las Vegas for 4 days...with Eric. I was going to go by myself. It is one of my friends 30th B days. A bunch of people are going to Vegas for it. I am not really close friends with any of them, yet I am friends with about 3 of them. I was going to go stag, but Eric offered to come too. We already booked the plane tix and got front row seats for "O" Cirque du Soliel (will be my 3rd time seeing it) also we have 8th row seats for Blue Man Group. I know it is a bit soon, but I have known him for 6 years, so I'm not TOO worried. Plus I am the holder of all the tix.







Just kidding. Nothing will happen (I hope) by then. If it does...I will go stag like I first planned and still have a good time with my other friends. I can't have that bad of luck, can I? Don't answer that!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, tomorrow I'm off to AC. I am thinking about checking out the Borgata. It sounds like the Bellagio of AC. LOLSpeaking of the Bellagio. I know it is a little soon, but you only live once. At the end of Aug. I am going to Las Vegas for 4 days...with Eric. I was going to go by myself. It is one of my friends 30th B days. A bunch of people are going to Vegas for it. I am not really close friends with any of them, yet I am friends with about 3 of them. I was going to go stag, but Eric offered to come too. We already booked the plane tix and got front row seats for "O" Cirque du Soliel (will be my 3rd time seeing it) also we have 8th row seats for Blue Man Group. I know it is a bit soon, but I have known him for 6 years, so I'm not TOO worried. Plus I am the holder of all the tix.







Just kidding. Nothing will happen (I hope) by then. If it does...I will go stag like I first planned and still have a good time with my other friends. I can't have that bad of luck, can I? Don't answer that!


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I don't believe it - I was at the Borgata today on the way home from Brigantine (was at the casino from 2 to 3 p.m - were you there LL?) It was OK - I'm not a big casino person - wanted to see what all the hype was.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

I don't believe it - I was at the Borgata today on the way home from Brigantine (was at the casino from 2 to 3 p.m - were you there LL?) It was OK - I'm not a big casino person - wanted to see what all the hype was.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I was at the Borgata from 9pm to about 9:30 pm on Friday night. It was nice. It was a complete Bellagio take off. I basically went in - then out. If you like roulette. This is NOT the place for you. They don't have a computer thing that lets you know what numbers came up previously. I think that just stank! So, I left.I then went to the Taj to play roulette. I was up about $9, decided to play another round or two and basically wound up losing $80. Eric and I went to the beach at night in Ventnor. He was getting very mushy on me. That was nice, but I told him I like to take things slow. I need to take things day by day because it takes me a while to get to know people. He replied, "If we are going to take things day by day, then all I know is that today I'm in love with you." Yikes! That is REALLY sweet. However, we have only been dating for 1 1/2 months. I think he is mistaking happiness and feeling good with love. Of course, I didn't say that to him. Love is a very strong word...to me it means forever. That's why I don't just fling it around. Everyone is different though.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I was at the Borgata from 9pm to about 9:30 pm on Friday night. It was nice. It was a complete Bellagio take off. I basically went in - then out. If you like roulette. This is NOT the place for you. They don't have a computer thing that lets you know what numbers came up previously. I think that just stank! So, I left.I then went to the Taj to play roulette. I was up about $9, decided to play another round or two and basically wound up losing $80. Eric and I went to the beach at night in Ventnor. He was getting very mushy on me. That was nice, but I told him I like to take things slow. I need to take things day by day because it takes me a while to get to know people. He replied, "If we are going to take things day by day, then all I know is that today I'm in love with you." Yikes! That is REALLY sweet. However, we have only been dating for 1 1/2 months. I think he is mistaking happiness and feeling good with love. Of course, I didn't say that to him. Love is a very strong word...to me it means forever. That's why I don't just fling it around. Everyone is different though.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yea, and "all I know is today I am in love with you" doesn't say much about tomorrow.That said, LL, I do believe he can be in love in 1 1/2 months, but take it slowly; it's healthier.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Yea, and "all I know is today I am in love with you" doesn't say much about tomorrow.That said, LL, I do believe he can be in love in 1 1/2 months, but take it slowly; it's healthier.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Believe me. I'm going to take things slow. After the last guy I have no choice. I rather hear the "all I know is that today I'm in love with you" rather than the "I'll love you forever" that I heard from my ex.







It is more reassuring after 1 1/2 months.







I still think he is just in happy mode. After a few months go by...is when I'll just start to get to know him. The first few months are always flowers and bunnies. Hopefully he'll stay this way, but who knows? Time will tell. I'm not going to get too excited over anything. Yet I have to admit I do like him, he makes me happier, and I look forward to seeing him. Gag!Oh, I also decided I am going to finally meet with a realtor. Enough of realtor.com - It's time to get to the nitty gritty. I need to know what I can afford and if there is anything available in that range. My rent is now approx. $800.00 a month. Plus the stinkin interest rates for a mortgage are starting to climb.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Believe me. I'm going to take things slow. After the last guy I have no choice. I rather hear the "all I know is that today I'm in love with you" rather than the "I'll love you forever" that I heard from my ex.







It is more reassuring after 1 1/2 months.







I still think he is just in happy mode. After a few months go by...is when I'll just start to get to know him. The first few months are always flowers and bunnies. Hopefully he'll stay this way, but who knows? Time will tell. I'm not going to get too excited over anything. Yet I have to admit I do like him, he makes me happier, and I look forward to seeing him. Gag!Oh, I also decided I am going to finally meet with a realtor. Enough of realtor.com - It's time to get to the nitty gritty. I need to know what I can afford and if there is anything available in that range. My rent is now approx. $800.00 a month. Plus the stinkin interest rates for a mortgage are starting to climb.


----------



## Dbest (Sep 13, 2002)

another Jersey IBS lover-yea I love my IBS, all the pain and discomfort-yea bring it on stress, soda, beer and spicy foods. When it gets really bad I can 'feel' my entire stomach moving around for no reason. yea! thats the best, 'feeling' my stomach from front to back is the wierdest and most enjoyable/anoying feeling.DavePS. I dont really love my IBS, I wish my IBS was a person so I could pop him/her in the lip(then the stomach) - blamo


----------



## Dbest (Sep 13, 2002)

another Jersey IBS lover-yea I love my IBS, all the pain and discomfort-yea bring it on stress, soda, beer and spicy foods. When it gets really bad I can 'feel' my entire stomach moving around for no reason. yea! thats the best, 'feeling' my stomach from front to back is the wierdest and most enjoyable/anoying feeling.DavePS. I dont really love my IBS, I wish my IBS was a person so I could pop him/her in the lip(then the stomach) - blamo


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Dave, welcome to the Jersey/Philly thread of the IBS world. Nice group of people here, given what we all go through. This is a place to discuss nothing and something, so make yourself welcome.LL - email me offline is you want to discuss mortgages, Realtors and towns.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Dave, welcome to the Jersey/Philly thread of the IBS world. Nice group of people here, given what we all go through. This is a place to discuss nothing and something, so make yourself welcome.LL - email me offline is you want to discuss mortgages, Realtors and towns.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Shadow. You are the best. I just got preapproved for a mortgage. I am currently working with 2 referred realtors. I am still feeling them out. I have a feeling it will be a while before I find anything.Here is my question to you...do you think once the interest rates go back up these 200k houses will go for $ 145 - 165 again? Or do you think it will just stay the same and get even more expensive? The realtor emailed me a handful of homes. I didn't like any of them. It seems like all of the good ones are $185+.







19 days until Vegas.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Thanks Shadow. You are the best. I just got preapproved for a mortgage. I am currently working with 2 referred realtors. I am still feeling them out. I have a feeling it will be a while before I find anything.Here is my question to you...do you think once the interest rates go back up these 200k houses will go for $ 145 - 165 again? Or do you think it will just stay the same and get even more expensive? The realtor emailed me a handful of homes. I didn't like any of them. It seems like all of the good ones are $185+.







19 days until Vegas.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, make that 17 days until Vegas. LOL Tuesday I am going to look at a townhouse with the realtor. After I tell her I will not sign her contract...I doubt she'll show me anything. I'm going to try to attempt posting a pic of Eric and I from Saturday. He is pretty sweaty in the pic, because his band just got off stage. Hopefully I can do this right. Hummmm. Let's see.Ahhh, it didn't work! I'll have to figure it out. I did it before.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, make that 17 days until Vegas. LOL Tuesday I am going to look at a townhouse with the realtor. After I tell her I will not sign her contract...I doubt she'll show me anything. I'm going to try to attempt posting a pic of Eric and I from Saturday. He is pretty sweaty in the pic, because his band just got off stage. Hopefully I can do this right. Hummmm. Let's see.Ahhh, it didn't work! I'll have to figure it out. I did it before.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, I'm going to try this again. Go to this link. Click on pic that says Tracy&Eric. It will get bigger. http://photos.yahoo.com/actionplumbingnj


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Ok, I'm going to try this again. Go to this link. Click on pic that says Tracy&Eric. It will get bigger. http://photos.yahoo.com/actionplumbingnj


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice pix LL -- he looks like a more masculine, rocker Michael J. Fox, and you remind me of someone but for the life of me I don't know who.I'm no Realtor, but I wouldn't expect the prices to go down. And if the interest rates go up, you're going to wind up with less house for the money. If you think you can afford it now, go for it now. SJ is hot. Are you just looking in CH? If not, how about Voorhees and King's Grant or the Lakes (I think) in Evesham and Mt. Laurel, respectively (I think, I think).BTW - have you ever gone shopping in the Promenade in Marlton? I was there for the first time yesterday -- what upscale shops -- I skipped all of them but one


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice pix LL -- he looks like a more masculine, rocker Michael J. Fox, and you remind me of someone but for the life of me I don't know who.I'm no Realtor, but I wouldn't expect the prices to go down. And if the interest rates go up, you're going to wind up with less house for the money. If you think you can afford it now, go for it now. SJ is hot. Are you just looking in CH? If not, how about Voorhees and King's Grant or the Lakes (I think) in Evesham and Mt. Laurel, respectively (I think, I think).BTW - have you ever gone shopping in the Promenade in Marlton? I was there for the first time yesterday -- what upscale shops -- I skipped all of them but one


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, I think you are right about the properties. I think the interest rates and houses will go up. I'm stuck on Cherry Hill, Haddonfield (keep dreaming), and Haddon Twp. Maybe even Westmont. I saw a few cute ones for $209,000. That is a little over my price range to say the least. I will try to keep positive, but it is hard. Shoeboxes all over NJ are $165,000. My antique furniture wouldn't even fit in the room.







Today I finally did it again. I went to get my liver tested. I should know something in 2 weeks. Unless the lab screws up my test again. I went to my doctor too for refills. She still claims I am the worse case in her patient history. Even though it has been a while since I last saw her. I still wear the IBS crown. I also lost 7 lbs! How??? I don't know? I went from 114 to 107 in a matter of 8 months or so. It makes me angry! Pasta and ice cream...here I come baby! You have to think of who I remind you of. I could use a good laugh. Michael J Fox, huh? I think I know the movie you are refering to. Eric thinks those pics are bad of him. I think he looks cute. So, he's a little sweaty from being on stage - it happens.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Shadow, I think you are right about the properties. I think the interest rates and houses will go up. I'm stuck on Cherry Hill, Haddonfield (keep dreaming), and Haddon Twp. Maybe even Westmont. I saw a few cute ones for $209,000. That is a little over my price range to say the least. I will try to keep positive, but it is hard. Shoeboxes all over NJ are $165,000. My antique furniture wouldn't even fit in the room.







Today I finally did it again. I went to get my liver tested. I should know something in 2 weeks. Unless the lab screws up my test again. I went to my doctor too for refills. She still claims I am the worse case in her patient history. Even though it has been a while since I last saw her. I still wear the IBS crown. I also lost 7 lbs! How??? I don't know? I went from 114 to 107 in a matter of 8 months or so. It makes me angry! Pasta and ice cream...here I come baby! You have to think of who I remind you of. I could use a good laugh. Michael J Fox, huh? I think I know the movie you are refering to. Eric thinks those pics are bad of him. I think he looks cute. So, he's a little sweaty from being on stage - it happens.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am feeling depressed today. I watched a pretty depressing movie on Sunday and I think that started it. The house hunt has left me feeling defeated. I will keep semi-positive for as long as I can. I met with an old friend today. I have learned that all of my old teenage friends are all married, have nice homes, and are pregnant or trying to get pregnant. Meanwhile I am skimming the surface with someone who I really like, but is not as responsible as I would hope for. I know we JUST started dating...but it still worries me a bit. Shadow, I went to the Promenade once when they first opened it. $$$ Ouch! They do have some neat stores though.8 days to go...I think I really need this vacation. It will be good for me. Plus the massage I booked at the Paris Spa should knock out all of my kinks. I will feel better tomorrow after a good nights sleep. Today I just feel drained and depressed.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I am feeling depressed today. I watched a pretty depressing movie on Sunday and I think that started it. The house hunt has left me feeling defeated. I will keep semi-positive for as long as I can. I met with an old friend today. I have learned that all of my old teenage friends are all married, have nice homes, and are pregnant or trying to get pregnant. Meanwhile I am skimming the surface with someone who I really like, but is not as responsible as I would hope for. I know we JUST started dating...but it still worries me a bit. Shadow, I went to the Promenade once when they first opened it. $$$ Ouch! They do have some neat stores though.8 days to go...I think I really need this vacation. It will be good for me. Plus the massage I booked at the Paris Spa should knock out all of my kinks. I will feel better tomorrow after a good nights sleep. Today I just feel drained and depressed.


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

I've only read a few of the pages, there are so many, you all were making me sooo homesick. I was born in Philly and then when I was 2 we moved to the 'sticks', south Jersey. That was 51 years ago and my folks still live in Deptford Township (is it still a township?) well anyway it's next to Woodbury where apparently one of diamongirl's brothers lives. Maybe it's something in the water that has so many people developing ibs. I've lived now in England for 26 years and still get very homesick at times. It's just nice to 'hear' south Jersey/Philly voices instead of English.


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

I've only read a few of the pages, there are so many, you all were making me sooo homesick. I was born in Philly and then when I was 2 we moved to the 'sticks', south Jersey. That was 51 years ago and my folks still live in Deptford Township (is it still a township?) well anyway it's next to Woodbury where apparently one of diamongirl's brothers lives. Maybe it's something in the water that has so many people developing ibs. I've lived now in England for 26 years and still get very homesick at times. It's just nice to 'hear' south Jersey/Philly voices instead of English.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Descartesmum,I saw your post about the South Beach Diet. Do you post under the same name on the Prevention site? I think I've seen you over there.I grew up in North Wildwood, we used to shop at the Deptford Mall. At the time (30 yrs ago) it was the closest good mall to Wildwood. We also used to hit the Cherry Hill Mall, Echalon (I know I spelled that wrong) Mall and the Moorestown Mall -- all on the same day.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Descartesmum,I saw your post about the South Beach Diet. Do you post under the same name on the Prevention site? I think I've seen you over there.I grew up in North Wildwood, we used to shop at the Deptford Mall. At the time (30 yrs ago) it was the closest good mall to Wildwood. We also used to hit the Cherry Hill Mall, Echalon (I know I spelled that wrong) Mall and the Moorestown Mall -- all on the same day.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Can't stay and chat/catchup but I wanted to leave you off this. But will be back soon.If there was ever any doubt click here. http://www.drunkfriends.org/xfiles/yankssuck1.swf


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Can't stay and chat/catchup but I wanted to leave you off this. But will be back soon.If there was ever any doubt click here. http://www.drunkfriends.org/xfiles/yankssuck1.swf


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hello gang.







Sorry that I haven't posted lately. I've been busy knocking them bugs dead. I hope all of you are doing well. LL,Good luck with your house hunting and current boyfriend. Can't wait for the wedding.







Here's a greeting for you all.







www.castlemountains.com/flash/seeds.swf


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hello gang.







Sorry that I haven't posted lately. I've been busy knocking them bugs dead. I hope all of you are doing well. LL,Good luck with your house hunting and current boyfriend. Can't wait for the wedding.







Here's a greeting for you all.







www.castlemountains.com/flash/seeds.swf


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Des, glad you popped in. Jersey/Philly spoken here frequently, and youse is welcome







I live near Deptford, btw, and I remember it from the pig farm days (way before the mall). I'm a little younger than you, so you have to remember them, too.Hey, LL, I know what you mean, only some of my HS classmates are grandparents. It's hard. But LL, it will happen for you, I just know. You want it to be the right guy.LL, Have you thought about Haddon Heights? I love that town. Also, Collingswood is becoming quite a hot spot. Forget Haddonfield -- beautiful but you won't be able to touch it on one salary. How about the Erlton section of CH -- some nice established homes there. How about a condo or townhouse -- Society Hill? Chanticleer? How do they fare?Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Des, glad you popped in. Jersey/Philly spoken here frequently, and youse is welcome







I live near Deptford, btw, and I remember it from the pig farm days (way before the mall). I'm a little younger than you, so you have to remember them, too.Hey, LL, I know what you mean, only some of my HS classmates are grandparents. It's hard. But LL, it will happen for you, I just know. You want it to be the right guy.LL, Have you thought about Haddon Heights? I love that town. Also, Collingswood is becoming quite a hot spot. Forget Haddonfield -- beautiful but you won't be able to touch it on one salary. How about the Erlton section of CH -- some nice established homes there. How about a condo or townhouse -- Society Hill? Chanticleer? How do they fare?Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Wow, there sure has been a lot of activity going on here. Hi Des, feel free to join in on our Philly - Joisey conversations as much as you like. So, which Philly food do you miss most? Just curious.Shadow, I don't really like Collingswood all that much. It is pretty cute, but I don't see myself there for the next 30 years. I want to stay close to work and my Mom's place (she doesn't drive). So, basically I'm drawing the line around Haddon Twp. or Westmont. Haddon Heights isn't too far, but the homes are around the same price as Haddon Twp. I don't want to cross the White Horse Pike point. I looked into Tavistock, Kings Croft, etc. However, once you add the maintenance fees...a $145,000 condo is the same price as a mortgage on a $175,000 home. Ouch! Go figure. I realy like Tavistock though and am going to look into it a bit more. I'm still a bit down today. Even Eric picked up on it the last 2 days.Imagica and John, it was really nice to hear from you. Your little computer links gave me a chuckle. I still think it was the movie, the news of all of my past friends, the disappointing house hunt, some of Eric's instabilities, and a conversation I had with my sister that set me into this depression. I should be happy - I am leaving in 7 days.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Wow, there sure has been a lot of activity going on here. Hi Des, feel free to join in on our Philly - Joisey conversations as much as you like. So, which Philly food do you miss most? Just curious.Shadow, I don't really like Collingswood all that much. It is pretty cute, but I don't see myself there for the next 30 years. I want to stay close to work and my Mom's place (she doesn't drive). So, basically I'm drawing the line around Haddon Twp. or Westmont. Haddon Heights isn't too far, but the homes are around the same price as Haddon Twp. I don't want to cross the White Horse Pike point. I looked into Tavistock, Kings Croft, etc. However, once you add the maintenance fees...a $145,000 condo is the same price as a mortgage on a $175,000 home. Ouch! Go figure. I realy like Tavistock though and am going to look into it a bit more. I'm still a bit down today. Even Eric picked up on it the last 2 days.Imagica and John, it was really nice to hear from you. Your little computer links gave me a chuckle. I still think it was the movie, the news of all of my past friends, the disappointing house hunt, some of Eric's instabilities, and a conversation I had with my sister that set me into this depression. I should be happy - I am leaving in 7 days.


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi and thank you for the welcome.JackieGian, yep, I'm descartesmum whereever I go. Whenever I'm home I make sure that I hit all the malls. There is so much you can't get here that my family refuses to go food shopping with me. I walk up and down the aisles saying, oh, and ah, because we just don't have the things. shadow, ah yes, the great Deptford pig farms. On a hot summer's day we never took a deep breathe because if the wind was right... yeuh.LotronexLover, I miss proper ice cream. Real chocolate without bits in it. Ice cream places where we could get real ice cream sundaes. We get a sort of soft pretzel here, I've tried making my own, didn't work. But I've heard that Auntie Annie is somewhere in London. I used to work, many years ago, in Cherry Hill.Thanks again for the great welcome, Carol


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi and thank you for the welcome.JackieGian, yep, I'm descartesmum whereever I go. Whenever I'm home I make sure that I hit all the malls. There is so much you can't get here that my family refuses to go food shopping with me. I walk up and down the aisles saying, oh, and ah, because we just don't have the things. shadow, ah yes, the great Deptford pig farms. On a hot summer's day we never took a deep breathe because if the wind was right... yeuh.LotronexLover, I miss proper ice cream. Real chocolate without bits in it. Ice cream places where we could get real ice cream sundaes. We get a sort of soft pretzel here, I've tried making my own, didn't work. But I've heard that Auntie Annie is somewhere in London. I used to work, many years ago, in Cherry Hill.Thanks again for the great welcome, Carol


----------



## janice2348 (Aug 23, 2003)

HiJust saw this thread, thought I'd put my two cents in-I live in Blackwood with my husband and son.I am a transplant from LI NY and have lived in NJ for about 5 years now.Nice to know I am not alone. Did you guys already get together? If not, I'd like to meet all of you.Janice


----------



## janice2348 (Aug 23, 2003)

HiJust saw this thread, thought I'd put my two cents in-I live in Blackwood with my husband and son.I am a transplant from LI NY and have lived in NJ for about 5 years now.Nice to know I am not alone. Did you guys already get together? If not, I'd like to meet all of you.Janice


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Janice. You live about 15 minutes from me. Welcome. Nope - there's been no big gathering of NJ/Philly folks, though some of them have met.Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi, Janice. You live about 15 minutes from me. Welcome. Nope - there's been no big gathering of NJ/Philly folks, though some of them have met.Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm back from Vegas with Eric. It was so much fun. Oh, I'm going to miss the food there. I won $70.00. Ok, well, it was $130, but I threw some back. In Oct. we are going to New Orleans.I have looked into some shoe box houses that my antique couch would not even fit into. My apartment is looking better to me each day. However, I won't give up on the search.How has everyone been? I feel so out of the loop.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm back from Vegas with Eric. It was so much fun. Oh, I'm going to miss the food there. I won $70.00. Ok, well, it was $130, but I threw some back. In Oct. we are going to New Orleans.I have looked into some shoe box houses that my antique couch would not even fit into. My apartment is looking better to me each day. However, I won't give up on the search.How has everyone been? I feel so out of the loop.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I just stopped by to say hello. I hope no one had any difficulties with Isabel. I was lucky indeed. You all enjoy the first day of fall.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I just stopped by to say hello. I hope no one had any difficulties with Isabel. I was lucky indeed. You all enjoy the first day of fall.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Wow, our page has really slipped. How is everyone? Probably busy as I am. LOL Everything is going pretty well. Still house searching. I found one I liked that was sold before I even got the chance to walk through it. I am going to New Orleans in 18 days. I can't wait! Has anyone else ever been there? I am still dating Eric. I really like him, but don't think it is going to work in the long run. He is in a new band and has currently been offered a managing contract.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Wow, our page has really slipped. How is everyone? Probably busy as I am. LOL Everything is going pretty well. Still house searching. I found one I liked that was sold before I even got the chance to walk through it. I am going to New Orleans in 18 days. I can't wait! Has anyone else ever been there? I am still dating Eric. I really like him, but don't think it is going to work in the long run. He is in a new band and has currently been offered a managing contract.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi Gang,Well, work is nuts right now, so I've not been online that much. (I only post from home, but there's so much jumbled right now to take care of.) My colleague at work transferred, so I'm doing some of her work, some of my work and chairing the hiring committee for her position as well as serving on another hiring committee. That and a bunch of yearly health tests coming up have me a bit on edge. Keep me in your thoughts and prayers, please.Hope all of you are well. Hard to believe summer is over, but I bet John's got AC plans anyway, right John?







LL, it's OK for Eric not to be the one. Enjoy your time together. Where was the place you liked, by the way?Pat


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi Gang,Well, work is nuts right now, so I've not been online that much. (I only post from home, but there's so much jumbled right now to take care of.) My colleague at work transferred, so I'm doing some of her work, some of my work and chairing the hiring committee for her position as well as serving on another hiring committee. That and a bunch of yearly health tests coming up have me a bit on edge. Keep me in your thoughts and prayers, please.Hope all of you are well. Hard to believe summer is over, but I bet John's got AC plans anyway, right John?







LL, it's OK for Eric not to be the one. Enjoy your time together. Where was the place you liked, by the way?Pat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The house was in Haddonfield. I found out the next day it had structural damage anyway. I don't mind general repairs - but I don't mess with structure.My cousin called the other day to tell me to hold off. He says real estate prices are ready to go down a bit. So, I will keep that in mind.Shadow, wow, you really have been busy! Good luck with everything and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

The house was in Haddonfield. I found out the next day it had structural damage anyway. I don't mind general repairs - but I don't mess with structure.My cousin called the other day to tell me to hold off. He says real estate prices are ready to go down a bit. So, I will keep that in mind.Shadow, wow, you really have been busy! Good luck with everything and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## staciegoldsmith (Oct 11, 2003)

Willow Grove here, right outside Philly! When's the get together?


----------



## staciegoldsmith (Oct 11, 2003)

Willow Grove here, right outside Philly! When's the get together?


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Ok, i've been slacking...I am in East Brunswick NJ...How is everyone. I'm a 31yr old male...oh wait this isn't match.com?


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Ok, i've been slacking...I am in East Brunswick NJ...How is everyone. I'm a 31yr old male...oh wait this isn't match.com?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi guys! I'm 31 too!







I had a bumpy week in everyway. Here's the topper...I think my new dentist put in a very unnecessary crown on my tooth. I had a cavity that did not bother me, nor could I see it with my naked eye. He drilled and drilled and said "A lot of your tooth is missing. I will now have to put a crown on it." I almost died! What can I do now say your lying put it back! It has already been reduced to fine china and thrown down the spit sucker! Man, am I pissed off!!!! I HATE my new crown. I was very attached to my molar. It has been through thick and thin with me. I asked him if the crown was really necessary. He said "Well, it was a deep cavity. I didn't want to fill it and have the filling break down in time and POSSIBLY create seepage..that could POSSIBLY result in a root canal." In other words...he took my molar away with out having too. I am more dental phobic than ever.This week has also sucked in the boyfriend dept. Nothing too bad or major. Just normal unsettling small things.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi guys! I'm 31 too!







I had a bumpy week in everyway. Here's the topper...I think my new dentist put in a very unnecessary crown on my tooth. I had a cavity that did not bother me, nor could I see it with my naked eye. He drilled and drilled and said "A lot of your tooth is missing. I will now have to put a crown on it." I almost died! What can I do now say your lying put it back! It has already been reduced to fine china and thrown down the spit sucker! Man, am I pissed off!!!! I HATE my new crown. I was very attached to my molar. It has been through thick and thin with me. I asked him if the crown was really necessary. He said "Well, it was a deep cavity. I didn't want to fill it and have the filling break down in time and POSSIBLY create seepage..that could POSSIBLY result in a root canal." In other words...he took my molar away with out having too. I am more dental phobic than ever.This week has also sucked in the boyfriend dept. Nothing too bad or major. Just normal unsettling small things.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Dentists Suck. Sometimes i feel like they make things up. Like auto mechanics.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Dentists Suck. Sometimes i feel like they make things up. Like auto mechanics.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yesterday my sister went to a new dentist. She was too scared to go to mine. Not like I blame her. So, she went to another untrustworthy dentist. He removed the bonding that her orthodonist put in! She warnd him not to when he was doing it. Now she has to pay $150.00 to get her teeth thingy rebonded. He told her she had 3 cavities. My sister is a compulsive tooth person. I doubt she has more than 1. So, she is going to get a second opinion from my old dentist. (the one with the hours I didn't like, but now will gladly take off of work to see her).


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Yesterday my sister went to a new dentist. She was too scared to go to mine. Not like I blame her. So, she went to another untrustworthy dentist. He removed the bonding that her orthodonist put in! She warnd him not to when he was doing it. Now she has to pay $150.00 to get her teeth thingy rebonded. He told her she had 3 cavities. My sister is a compulsive tooth person. I doubt she has more than 1. So, she is going to get a second opinion from my old dentist. (the one with the hours I didn't like, but now will gladly take off of work to see her).


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

SEE...I told ya!


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

SEE...I told ya!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey ev1 n a happy halloween too. Sorry I havent been around at all.







Been trying to cope with the endometreosis and not doing a very good job of it. Ever since my lap in april I have been in more pain then I could imagine. I had to stop the treatment I was recieving cause it was doing no good n the side affects were just terrible. I have made an appointment with a specialist but there are so few of them I have to wait 5 months to see him







On the bright side of things my ibs is gone if I ever had it at all since I do have endo on my bowel and bladder. Anyway enough about me..........blah. Big hugs to LL and Shadow. Still keeping the light brightly lite I see.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey ev1 n a happy halloween too. Sorry I havent been around at all.







Been trying to cope with the endometreosis and not doing a very good job of it. Ever since my lap in april I have been in more pain then I could imagine. I had to stop the treatment I was recieving cause it was doing no good n the side affects were just terrible. I have made an appointment with a specialist but there are so few of them I have to wait 5 months to see him







On the bright side of things my ibs is gone if I ever had it at all since I do have endo on my bowel and bladder. Anyway enough about me..........blah. Big hugs to LL and Shadow. Still keeping the light brightly lite I see.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ah, Im, that doesn't sound good. I didn't realize you were in that much pain. Any relief in sight?LL, Haddonfield is quite nice; I couldn't afford a garage there


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Ah, Im, that doesn't sound good. I didn't realize you were in that much pain. Any relief in sight?LL, Haddonfield is quite nice; I couldn't afford a garage there


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks Shadow, no relief till at least my appointment in March to see the Endo specialist my GYN wants me to go to an infertility specialist cause the deal with Endo patients all the time but I think they usually just concentrate on the infertility problems of Endo patients and wont be of much help with those aspects of treatment that I need. But who knows if I can even get into see one of them before the other appointment their just as busy and sought after too. Seems like everyday I am on the phone calling docs blah and getting no where..........I do need to get into the GYN and have a talk with him haven't seen him in 6 weeks now but have talked to him on the phone thankfully he is one of those docs that actually do call their patients back and within 24 hours







Talk about my options and pain and my regular doc is a little pissed that they have to write scripts for my pain that he rather have me go through constant pain instead of the chance of me becoming addicted to the narcotics I have to take for relief and it really only takes the edge off does nothing for the horrible cramps. Get my records sign the hipo forms that really are a huge pain in the ass. Blah I am over talking here again boy do I have a big mouth or what?







LOL Then call my regular doc and try to connivance them to give me a referral to the Endo spec without an appointment in sight hoping to go on the cancellation list to get in sooner.







Although I am usually not that lucky.....Hey John thanks for the PICS of your trip they were really cool you must of had a blast. LOL###shadow Haddenfield I cant even afford to shop in their stores. But how I do love walking the cobbled streets on a spring or fall day to window shop and stop for an over priced cup of tea.







LL, have you looked at Collingswood? My Grandmom used to live right off the main drag and the last time I was there it was really coming to life. If you like the old world charm like Haddenfield offers you should look into it. Wishing for a good day for all.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks Shadow, no relief till at least my appointment in March to see the Endo specialist my GYN wants me to go to an infertility specialist cause the deal with Endo patients all the time but I think they usually just concentrate on the infertility problems of Endo patients and wont be of much help with those aspects of treatment that I need. But who knows if I can even get into see one of them before the other appointment their just as busy and sought after too. Seems like everyday I am on the phone calling docs blah and getting no where..........I do need to get into the GYN and have a talk with him haven't seen him in 6 weeks now but have talked to him on the phone thankfully he is one of those docs that actually do call their patients back and within 24 hours







Talk about my options and pain and my regular doc is a little pissed that they have to write scripts for my pain that he rather have me go through constant pain instead of the chance of me becoming addicted to the narcotics I have to take for relief and it really only takes the edge off does nothing for the horrible cramps. Get my records sign the hipo forms that really are a huge pain in the ass. Blah I am over talking here again boy do I have a big mouth or what?







LOL Then call my regular doc and try to connivance them to give me a referral to the Endo spec without an appointment in sight hoping to go on the cancellation list to get in sooner.







Although I am usually not that lucky.....Hey John thanks for the PICS of your trip they were really cool you must of had a blast. LOL###shadow Haddenfield I cant even afford to shop in their stores. But how I do love walking the cobbled streets on a spring or fall day to window shop and stop for an over priced cup of tea.







LL, have you looked at Collingswood? My Grandmom used to live right off the main drag and the last time I was there it was really coming to life. If you like the old world charm like Haddenfield offers you should look into it. Wishing for a good day for all.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi everyone. Geez, it has been a while since I was here last. I wanted to see how everyone was doing. I hope things get better, IM.I have been on the house hunt still. You are right about Collingswood. It has definetly been growing. It is pretty nice there, but I'm not sure if I would want to live past Westmont. I may consider it. House hunting is depressing and scary. It makes me think about my future too much. Everything has been going pretty well with Eric. We went to New Orleans. It was nice. Yet I liked Las Vegas a lot more. I am bringing him to my mom's house for dinner. I am REALLY nervous about that. I know my Mom and sister won't like him for me.Things have been pretty crappy between Randy (my best friend) and I. I have to call him tomorrow. We have not spoken for a week. I would like to meet up with him on Wed. He has been REALLY moody for the last few months. It has been hard to get motivated to see him, when he is SO miserable. Not only is he miserable, but he won't snap out of it and is down right rude and nasty to me. It has caused a lot of tension in our friendship. I think he thinks I have not seen him because I am with Eric. The truth is I only see Eric 2 days a week. I just can't get motivated to drive 30 minutes to get him and have to deal with his moodiness. Last time I spoke with him...it was like he deliberately was trying to hurt me and push me away. I'll meet with him in person and go from there. Why do I always get these friends with split personalities?! Why can't things just be nice and normal? Since everything else is gong well. I can guess the Randy ordeal won't go well. Come on Murphy's Law prove me wrong for once. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi everyone. Geez, it has been a while since I was here last. I wanted to see how everyone was doing. I hope things get better, IM.I have been on the house hunt still. You are right about Collingswood. It has definetly been growing. It is pretty nice there, but I'm not sure if I would want to live past Westmont. I may consider it. House hunting is depressing and scary. It makes me think about my future too much. Everything has been going pretty well with Eric. We went to New Orleans. It was nice. Yet I liked Las Vegas a lot more. I am bringing him to my mom's house for dinner. I am REALLY nervous about that. I know my Mom and sister won't like him for me.Things have been pretty crappy between Randy (my best friend) and I. I have to call him tomorrow. We have not spoken for a week. I would like to meet up with him on Wed. He has been REALLY moody for the last few months. It has been hard to get motivated to see him, when he is SO miserable. Not only is he miserable, but he won't snap out of it and is down right rude and nasty to me. It has caused a lot of tension in our friendship. I think he thinks I have not seen him because I am with Eric. The truth is I only see Eric 2 days a week. I just can't get motivated to drive 30 minutes to get him and have to deal with his moodiness. Last time I spoke with him...it was like he deliberately was trying to hurt me and push me away. I'll meet with him in person and go from there. Why do I always get these friends with split personalities?! Why can't things just be nice and normal? Since everything else is gong well. I can guess the Randy ordeal won't go well. Come on Murphy's Law prove me wrong for once. LOL


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I met with Randy on Wed. He was moody as heck and in a lousy mood. 2 1/2 hours later he finally snapped out of it a bit. I think he is just going through a miserable stage. I feel a bit better since our last meeting. That is a good thing. Eric came over for Thanksgiving. He did not say 5 words. He froze up. My family thinks he's nice. They usually have much more to say, but have remained a bit quiet on the situation. I think they are going with the "He's nice and as long as you are happy routine." It is nice for a change. LOLHow was everyone elses holiday?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I met with Randy on Wed. He was moody as heck and in a lousy mood. 2 1/2 hours later he finally snapped out of it a bit. I think he is just going through a miserable stage. I feel a bit better since our last meeting. That is a good thing. Eric came over for Thanksgiving. He did not say 5 words. He froze up. My family thinks he's nice. They usually have much more to say, but have remained a bit quiet on the situation. I think they are going with the "He's nice and as long as you are happy routine." It is nice for a change. LOLHow was everyone elses holiday?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

What a hassle, Im. I hope they can do something for you.OK, LL, so Thanksgiving went reasonably well. No fights. No "I hate him/them" routines. Mine was nice - I have the extended family here and then I gain a lot of weight


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

What a hassle, Im. I hope they can do something for you.OK, LL, so Thanksgiving went reasonably well. No fights. No "I hate him/them" routines. Mine was nice - I have the extended family here and then I gain a lot of weight


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

if you guys aren't careful the bacteria/fungi thread is going to overtake you.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

if you guys aren't careful the bacteria/fungi thread is going to overtake you.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey gang!







It's great to see this thread reach the 900 milestone. I hope all of you are doing well. I've been busy myself,although I rarely post on the IBS BB these days. Keep up the good work you all. Take care.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey gang!








It's great to see this thread reach the 900 milestone. I hope all of you are doing well. I've been busy myself,although I rarely post on the IBS BB these days. Keep up the good work you all. Take care.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I just wanted to check in with everyone and wish each of you a happy holiday. Nothing new here. I hope everything is going well.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I just wanted to check in with everyone and wish each of you a happy holiday. Nothing new here. I hope everything is going well.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Reliever Tug McGraw dies of brain cancer at 59 Jan. 5, 2004 SportsLine.com wire reports PHILADELPHIA -- Tug McGraw, the zany relief pitcher who coined the phrase "You Gotta Believe" with the New York Mets and later closed out the Philadelphia Phillies' only World Series championship, died Monday. He was 59. McGraw died of brain cancer at the home of his son, country music star Tim McGraw, outside of Nashville, Phillies spokesman Larry Shenk said. He had been battling the disease since March when he underwent surgery for a malignant tumor. Tug McGraw recreated his 1980 World Series mound leap last Sept. 28 at Veterans Stadium.(AP) McGraw participated in the closing ceremonies for Veterans Stadium, which will be demolished next month. During the program, he re-enacted his final pitch of the 1980 World Series, striking out Kansas City's Willie Wilson for the title. McGraw's illness came as a shock last spring. He was at Phillies' training camp in Clearwater, Fla., as a special instructor, looking fine and acting as funny as ever, but was suddenly hospitalized on March 12. "We lost a part of Mets history tonight," Mets owner Fred Wilpon said. "Tug was a battler on and off the field. I know he fought the disease with every ounce of energy he had. We'll all miss him dearly." Especially former Phillies teammate and Hall of Famer Mike Schmidt. "He put up a gallant fight," Schmidt said. "Publicly, he never let on that he had gotten a raw deal. He was Tug through the entire thing. As he always said, `I front-loaded my life, just like my contract.' His passing is hard to take because his presence meant so much to people around him." Bob Boone, who was the Phillies' catcher from 1972-81, remained a close friend, too. "I was real pleased I was able to be with him a little bit the last couple of months," Boone said from his home in Anaheim, Calif. "All of a sudden it hit and he went real quick, which probably is a blessing. "I know he got more living out of his 59 years than anybody. What you saw was what Tug was. There was no phoniness at all. He loved people and loved life." McGraw participated in the closing ceremonies for Veterans Stadium, which will be demolished next month. During the program, he re-enacted his final pitch of the 1980 World Series, striking out Kansas City's Willie Wilson for the title. He popularized the phrase "You Gotta Believe" during the Mets' 1973 World Championship season and carried the slogan through his illness, vowing he'd be on hand next month to push the button to bring down the Vet. McGraw was known for charging off the mound, slapping his right hand on his thigh and tapping his chest after a close call. "Patting his hand on his heart after a guy hits a home run foul, who would do that in the heat of the battle?" said Phillies manager Larry Bowa, who played with McGraw on the 1980 championship team. "But it showed he had no fear. He was loose. That's how he played the game." A left-hander who threw a screwball, McGraw was a bit of screwball himself -- a fan favorite in New York, Philadelphia and throughout the majors. Once asked whether he preferred to play on a grass field or an artificial surface, he said, "I don't know. I never smoked any AstroTurf." McGraw's playful personality often overshadowed his talent. He was an outstanding big-game pitcher, helping not only the Phillies but the Mets win World Series titles during his 19-year career. In 26 postseason games, he had a 2.23 ERA and was 3-3 with eight saves. McGraw was 96-92 with a 3.14 ERA and 180 saves, and was a two-time All-Star. He made his major league debut with the Mets in 1965 at age 20 and finished with the Phillies in 1984. After the 1974 season, McGraw was traded by the Mets to Philadelphia in a six-player swap that sent John Stearns to New York. With McGraw, the Phillies won five division titles, two NL pennants and one World Series. McGraw had 20 saves and a 1.46 ERA in 1980, helping put Philadelphia into the playoffs. After the Phillies got past Houston in a tight NLCS -- McGraw pitched in every game of the best-of-5 series -- they faced the Royals in the World Series. In addition to his son Tim, McGraw is survived by sons Mark and Matthew McGraw; a daughter, Cari Velardo, and four grandchildren. Funeral arrangements were not immediately available. AP NEWSThe Associated Press News ServiceCopyright 2004, The Associated Press, All Rights Reserved







*Tug McGraw recreated his 1980 World Series mound leap last Sept. 28 at Veterans Stadium.(AP)*


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Reliever Tug McGraw dies of brain cancer at 59 Jan. 5, 2004 SportsLine.com wire reports PHILADELPHIA -- Tug McGraw, the zany relief pitcher who coined the phrase "You Gotta Believe" with the New York Mets and later closed out the Philadelphia Phillies' only World Series championship, died Monday. He was 59. McGraw died of brain cancer at the home of his son, country music star Tim McGraw, outside of Nashville, Phillies spokesman Larry Shenk said. He had been battling the disease since March when he underwent surgery for a malignant tumor. Tug McGraw recreated his 1980 World Series mound leap last Sept. 28 at Veterans Stadium.(AP) McGraw participated in the closing ceremonies for Veterans Stadium, which will be demolished next month. During the program, he re-enacted his final pitch of the 1980 World Series, striking out Kansas City's Willie Wilson for the title. McGraw's illness came as a shock last spring. He was at Phillies' training camp in Clearwater, Fla., as a special instructor, looking fine and acting as funny as ever, but was suddenly hospitalized on March 12. "We lost a part of Mets history tonight," Mets owner Fred Wilpon said. "Tug was a battler on and off the field. I know he fought the disease with every ounce of energy he had. We'll all miss him dearly." Especially former Phillies teammate and Hall of Famer Mike Schmidt. "He put up a gallant fight," Schmidt said. "Publicly, he never let on that he had gotten a raw deal. He was Tug through the entire thing. As he always said, `I front-loaded my life, just like my contract.' His passing is hard to take because his presence meant so much to people around him." Bob Boone, who was the Phillies' catcher from 1972-81, remained a close friend, too. "I was real pleased I was able to be with him a little bit the last couple of months," Boone said from his home in Anaheim, Calif. "All of a sudden it hit and he went real quick, which probably is a blessing. "I know he got more living out of his 59 years than anybody. What you saw was what Tug was. There was no phoniness at all. He loved people and loved life." McGraw participated in the closing ceremonies for Veterans Stadium, which will be demolished next month. During the program, he re-enacted his final pitch of the 1980 World Series, striking out Kansas City's Willie Wilson for the title. He popularized the phrase "You Gotta Believe" during the Mets' 1973 World Championship season and carried the slogan through his illness, vowing he'd be on hand next month to push the button to bring down the Vet. McGraw was known for charging off the mound, slapping his right hand on his thigh and tapping his chest after a close call. "Patting his hand on his heart after a guy hits a home run foul, who would do that in the heat of the battle?" said Phillies manager Larry Bowa, who played with McGraw on the 1980 championship team. "But it showed he had no fear. He was loose. That's how he played the game." A left-hander who threw a screwball, McGraw was a bit of screwball himself -- a fan favorite in New York, Philadelphia and throughout the majors. Once asked whether he preferred to play on a grass field or an artificial surface, he said, "I don't know. I never smoked any AstroTurf." McGraw's playful personality often overshadowed his talent. He was an outstanding big-game pitcher, helping not only the Phillies but the Mets win World Series titles during his 19-year career. In 26 postseason games, he had a 2.23 ERA and was 3-3 with eight saves. McGraw was 96-92 with a 3.14 ERA and 180 saves, and was a two-time All-Star. He made his major league debut with the Mets in 1965 at age 20 and finished with the Phillies in 1984. After the 1974 season, McGraw was traded by the Mets to Philadelphia in a six-player swap that sent John Stearns to New York. With McGraw, the Phillies won five division titles, two NL pennants and one World Series. McGraw had 20 saves and a 1.46 ERA in 1980, helping put Philadelphia into the playoffs. After the Phillies got past Houston in a tight NLCS -- McGraw pitched in every game of the best-of-5 series -- they faced the Royals in the World Series. In addition to his son Tim, McGraw is survived by sons Mark and Matthew McGraw; a daughter, Cari Velardo, and four grandchildren. Funeral arrangements were not immediately available. AP NEWSThe Associated Press News ServiceCopyright 2004, The Associated Press, All Rights Reserved







*Tug McGraw recreated his 1980 World Series mound leap last Sept. 28 at Veterans Stadium.(AP)*


----------



## andersona9 (May 23, 2000)

I live in Northeast Philly! There are alot of us IBS sufferers from the area!!


----------



## andersona9 (May 23, 2000)

I live in Northeast Philly! There are alot of us IBS sufferers from the area!!


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

bump.aint I a stinker?(I'm back!)


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

bump.aint I a stinker?(I'm back!)


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Am I allowed to be here? I was Born and raised in Philly. Graduated from Northeast high school in 1975. Although I left in 1976. Headed for warmer climate. Still have family and fond memories there. Will be home to visit in June.Take care,Joyce


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Am I allowed to be here? I was Born and raised in Philly. Graduated from Northeast high school in 1975. Although I left in 1976. Headed for warmer climate. Still have family and fond memories there. Will be home to visit in June.Take care,Joyce


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where are you all? How is life?Things are busy -- work work work and some fun.Hope you all are well. (And yes, Joyce, you belong.)


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where are you all? How is life?Things are busy -- work work work and some fun.Hope you all are well. (And yes, Joyce, you belong.)


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanx shadow!







Also just heard I'll be there in Philly for my 30th class reunion next year. They are starting to put it together. Anybody else class of "75" at Northeast High.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanx shadow!







Also just heard I'll be there in Philly for my 30th class reunion next year. They are starting to put it together. Anybody else class of "75" at Northeast High.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Nope - Class of '74 at a small South Jersey school.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Nope - Class of '74 at a small South Jersey school.


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Anypne around? We can't let this thread die.Where are LL, John, BQ, KES, Imagica, Debbie, etc. And how is life?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Anypne around? We can't let this thread die.Where are LL, John, BQ, KES, Imagica, Debbie, etc. And how is life?


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm going to be in Philly on June 22nd until June 29th. What's happening then?  Joyce


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm going to be in Philly on June 22nd until June 29th. What's happening then?  Joyce


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

JR -- same as ususal - half the world will be heading "downtheshore."


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

JR -- same as ususal - half the world will be heading "downtheshore."


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where are youse guys?


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Where are youse guys?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Not sitting in traffic on the Parkway!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Not sitting in traffic on the Parkway!


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Just got back from my visit to Philly. Went down the shore and got James salt water taffy, my favorite. It was a great visit, but I love the west coast more. The humidity still kills me.Hope everyone back there is doing OK tho.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Just got back from my visit to Philly. Went down the shore and got James salt water taffy, my favorite. It was a great visit, but I love the west coast more. The humidity still kills me.Hope everyone back there is doing OK tho.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Is anyone from or near to Montclair NJ?I spent a year there and had a wonderful time.Trippin down memory lane......Peppermint Patty.


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Is anyone from or near to Montclair NJ?I spent a year there and had a wonderful time.Trippin down memory lane......Peppermint Patty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello, my name is June. I grew up in Philly, lived near Cherry Hill for a while, lived in Monmouth County for about 20 years and just a few months ago moved to Virginia for my husband's job. My 16 y/o son suffers with IBS. I'm glad to have found some folks who understand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello, my name is June. I grew up in Philly, lived near Cherry Hill for a while, lived in Monmouth County for about 20 years and just a few months ago moved to Virginia for my husband's job. My 16 y/o son suffers with IBS. I'm glad to have found some folks who understand.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Peppermint Patty,I'm near Montclair.Goldengin, My 16 yr old son also has IBS


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Peppermint Patty,I'm near Montclair.Goldengin, My 16 yr old son also has IBS


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Jackie-G,I know it was a long time ago when I was there in Montclair but I remember it to be very lovely. I was at South Brookwood Drive, living and working for a couple who had just had a baby.The road to the back of us was like millionaires mansions - I'd never seen such BIG houses. But everything was so neat, clean and tidy but I never saw anyone go into the houses or come out.I would walk down that road everyday and never see anyone.Sorry if the above grammatically reads untidily but I'm suffering from IBS brain fog today!!!!!!Would love to chat some more Jackie.Peppermint Patty


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Jackie-G,I know it was a long time ago when I was there in Montclair but I remember it to be very lovely. I was at South Brookwood Drive, living and working for a couple who had just had a baby.The road to the back of us was like millionaires mansions - I'd never seen such BIG houses. But everything was so neat, clean and tidy but I never saw anyone go into the houses or come out.I would walk down that road everyday and never see anyone.Sorry if the above grammatically reads untidily but I'm suffering from IBS brain fog today!!!!!!Would love to chat some more Jackie.Peppermint Patty


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh, yes, the estate section. Things haven't changed much. How long ago did you live in Montclair?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh, yes, the estate section. Things haven't changed much. How long ago did you live in Montclair?


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

I was there in 1983. I have such great and fond memories of my time there.Montclair it's self was truly beautiful. Really pretty shops, all very quaint.I would love to go back to visit. It really has made a lasting impression on me, for life.Peppermint Patty - still full of brain fog!


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

I was there in 1983. I have such great and fond memories of my time there.Montclair it's self was truly beautiful. Really pretty shops, all very quaint.I would love to go back to visit. It really has made a lasting impression on me, for life.Peppermint Patty - still full of brain fog!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

What are some of the places you used to go?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

What are some of the places you used to go?


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Just down the bottom of our road I could jump on the bus and go into NY. The bus would take me into Port Authority and from there I had to make it look like I knew where I was going!Regarding the family, he was Jewish and she was Catholic, so there was a real mix in family gatherings. I couldn't drive at the time, so I depended on going out with them to get anywhere. They tended to go to her sister's house a lot, they had a pool but I can't remember where that was now.We visited her side of the family more than his side.When all the family got together all they wanted me to do was talk! They kept oohing and arring over my accent. Needless to say I was very embarrassed and set about developing some sort of American accent, (especially useful with the Yellow cab drivers) all I wanted to do was try to blend in!When I was on my own, I just walked wherever I could get to. I loved looking at all the fine houses, white painted fronts, sort of colonial style I think and lots of tree lined avenues.I remember when I first got there walking off on my own with a letter I needed to send home and pacing up and down this road trying to work out if this box I had found was for putting rubbish in or for mail collections. There was nobody about to ask! It must have looked quite odd!Well it turned out it was for the mail b/c the letter got home! You know it's little things like that that unnerves your confidence.How close do you live to Montclair Jackie? Is Montclair a place you go to often? Are all the shops that I remember still pretty and quaint? I remember going to the Post Office and buying sheets and sheets of stamps, far too many but I didn't have the courage to say so. I sounded so out of place; I never met any other other English people there, so I was very self conscious. Well I was only about 22 at the time!I loved NY, all the hustle and bussle of it all and the slightly edgy nerve to it. The, could I find my way around without having to ask for help, kind of thing. The only place I didn't go to was Central Park. The family warned me off from going there.The husband would take me with his friends to The Yankee Stadium and we'd watch the ballgame. I had no idea what was going on and they did their best to explain it over the top of the crowd noise. I just nodded when I thought I should and made it look like I understood what they were saying and then leapt up and down and whooped with the crowd. I still have my baseball cap! A proud possession bought from the stadium.At the beginning of the year I had done the big tour of the States taking in the East Coast, West Coast, Florida, Mojave Desert etc, too many wonderful places to mention and that gave me the bug to want to come back and live the American dream. But that's another story!Perhaps Jackie you could nudge my memory on some of the local places names.Peppermint Patty - feeling a little bit sharper today.


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Just down the bottom of our road I could jump on the bus and go into NY. The bus would take me into Port Authority and from there I had to make it look like I knew where I was going!Regarding the family, he was Jewish and she was Catholic, so there was a real mix in family gatherings. I couldn't drive at the time, so I depended on going out with them to get anywhere. They tended to go to her sister's house a lot, they had a pool but I can't remember where that was now.We visited her side of the family more than his side.When all the family got together all they wanted me to do was talk! They kept oohing and arring over my accent. Needless to say I was very embarrassed and set about developing some sort of American accent, (especially useful with the Yellow cab drivers) all I wanted to do was try to blend in!When I was on my own, I just walked wherever I could get to. I loved looking at all the fine houses, white painted fronts, sort of colonial style I think and lots of tree lined avenues.I remember when I first got there walking off on my own with a letter I needed to send home and pacing up and down this road trying to work out if this box I had found was for putting rubbish in or for mail collections. There was nobody about to ask! It must have looked quite odd!Well it turned out it was for the mail b/c the letter got home! You know it's little things like that that unnerves your confidence.How close do you live to Montclair Jackie? Is Montclair a place you go to often? Are all the shops that I remember still pretty and quaint? I remember going to the Post Office and buying sheets and sheets of stamps, far too many but I didn't have the courage to say so. I sounded so out of place; I never met any other other English people there, so I was very self conscious. Well I was only about 22 at the time!I loved NY, all the hustle and bussle of it all and the slightly edgy nerve to it. The, could I find my way around without having to ask for help, kind of thing. The only place I didn't go to was Central Park. The family warned me off from going there.The husband would take me with his friends to The Yankee Stadium and we'd watch the ballgame. I had no idea what was going on and they did their best to explain it over the top of the crowd noise. I just nodded when I thought I should and made it look like I understood what they were saying and then leapt up and down and whooped with the crowd. I still have my baseball cap! A proud possession bought from the stadium.At the beginning of the year I had done the big tour of the States taking in the East Coast, West Coast, Florida, Mojave Desert etc, too many wonderful places to mention and that gave me the bug to want to come back and live the American dream. But that's another story!Perhaps Jackie you could nudge my memory on some of the local places names.Peppermint Patty - feeling a little bit sharper today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

Jackie G, perhaps we can talk some more about our sons and school coping techniques. This year Will missed a lot of school. It was hard for him to keep up with the work when he wasn't there for the lesson, and he almost did not pass 10th grade. We have identified tomato sauces as a trigger for him. Restaurant eating is a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

Jackie G, perhaps we can talk some more about our sons and school coping techniques. This year Will missed a lot of school. It was hard for him to keep up with the work when he wasn't there for the lesson, and he almost did not pass 10th grade. We have identified tomato sauces as a trigger for him. Restaurant eating is a problem.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Peppermint Patty,I live very near Montclair. As a matter of fact, I was just there this morning. I have to reach back to try to remember what was there in 1983. How about Hahnes Department Store on Park St and Church St (long gone); oh and there's Applegate Farms for ice cream (still there). Give me some time to think about it some more.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Peppermint Patty,I live very near Montclair. As a matter of fact, I was just there this morning. I have to reach back to try to remember what was there in 1983. How about Hahnes Department Store on Park St and Church St (long gone); oh and there's Applegate Farms for ice cream (still there). Give me some time to think about it some more.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Goldengin,When was your son diagnosed? My son has been dealing with IBS for over 2 years now. The first year was the worse and the change in seasons always causes him more problems.He just finished his sophomore year of high school. Both years of high school he has come very close to the maximum number of missed days. Fortunately, he's done very well in school. He goes to a small high school and they have been very accommodating -- allowing him to use the teachers' or nurse's bathroom. His teachers have been made aware of his issues and know to let him leave whenever he needs to.When he was going to high school, I was very proactive in contacting the guidance counselor and school nurse. Before finals, I make sure the guidance counselor visits each proctor to apprise them of my son's condition. This year he only had one bad day during finals.As far as triggers, for my son, it appears to be stress. We've never been able to pinpoint any food issues. We never take him out to dinner more than 5 minutes from home. We've all gotten used to the accommodations required.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Goldengin,When was your son diagnosed? My son has been dealing with IBS for over 2 years now. The first year was the worse and the change in seasons always causes him more problems.He just finished his sophomore year of high school. Both years of high school he has come very close to the maximum number of missed days. Fortunately, he's done very well in school. He goes to a small high school and they have been very accommodating -- allowing him to use the teachers' or nurse's bathroom. His teachers have been made aware of his issues and know to let him leave whenever he needs to.When he was going to high school, I was very proactive in contacting the guidance counselor and school nurse. Before finals, I make sure the guidance counselor visits each proctor to apprise them of my son's condition. This year he only had one bad day during finals.As far as triggers, for my son, it appears to be stress. We've never been able to pinpoint any food issues. We never take him out to dinner more than 5 minutes from home. We've all gotten used to the accommodations required.


----------

